# Eviscerating 'The Roosevelt Alibi'



## PoliticalChic

Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)



1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
(Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)



Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
(Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*

*That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.


Is the alibi true?







*Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.


Actually, here is the reality:
a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*

b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,

c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.






2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.


Two facts that make my argument:
a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*

b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...


And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.




3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.

Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*

He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*



My public school indoctrination included "the Greatness of FDR". Once I reached adulthood and looked behind the curtain it's obvious that FDR was one of the most unAmerican, anti-American, pro-Communist presidents ever. He aided and abetted Mao and Stalin who between them murdered people out in the 9 figures column. Progressives are reflexively trained to defend Mao, Stalin and their American lapdog, FDR and they will be along shortly to spew their hate on PC because they know they argue the facts


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My public school indoctrination included "the Greatness of FDR". Once I reached adulthood and looked behind the curtain it's obvious that FDR was one of the most unAmerican, anti-American, pro-Communist presidents ever. He aided and abetted Mao and Stalin who between them murdered people out in the 9 figures column. Progressives are reflexively trained to defend Mao, Stalin and their American lapdog, FDR and they will be along shortly to spew their hate on PC because they know they argue the facts
Click to expand...




The best they will be able to do is the usual 'is not, is not' sort of post, because I will take the Roosevelt Alibi apart bit by bit.

Promise.


----------



## PoliticalChic

First, there is the understanding as to who Joseph Stalin was.
Stalin's tender mercies toward the Russian people:


4. "Millions of Soviets died through the incompetence and brutality of their own political masters. It was Stalin’s blindness to Hitler’s pre-invasion manoeuvres that allowed the Germans to occupy Russia’s industrial heartland at a stroke. Only then, with reluctance, did Stalin shift his attention from killing his own citizens to killing Germans. His tactics, if they can be dignified with that name, involved throwing masses of underequipped men virtually under the treads of invading panzers.

To retreat was a crime against the motherland: in 1941 and ’42, according to the historian Dmitri Volkogonov,* 157,593 men were executed for “cowardice”. *This and other details of Stalin’s ghastly war leadership can be found in Martin Amis’_Koba The Dread_(pp. 195-212). See also Part I, Chapter 6 of Solzhenitsyn’s _Gulag Archipelago_."
So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence



a. "In 1945 Zhukov is reported to have said to US General Dwight D. Eisenhower,* "If we come to a minefield, our infantry attacks exactly as it were not there."* The shear weight of numbers eventually drove the Germans back, along with the Soviet leadership's determination not to relent, whatever the cost." Georgy Zhukov hero file


b. World War II left* over 27 million Soviet citizens dead....but only a fraction of them were killed by the Germans.* Yet throughout the West. 'war crimes' is a phrase only attacked to the Nazis. When the Red Army marched, an NKVD army marched behind, with its own tanks, machine guns, firing forward....never allowing retreat. 

*More than a million Soviet citizens joined the Nazis. Ask yourself this: why was it that the USSR, of all the Allies, had provided the enemy with thousands of recruits? *Nearly one million Russian and other anti-Soviet men joined the enemy of their Soviet Army. "  
"The Secret Betrayal"by Nikolai Tolstoy, p. 19-20.

*The Soviet Union killed more than twenty million men, women and children. This is the man that Franklin Roosevelt chose to bind America to.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

5. "But *could the Soviets, fighting on their own, have defeated Hitler *– say, if the democracies had capitulated after the fall of France?

Perhaps a better way to compare the effectiveness of the western and eastern armies is not to compare Allied deaths but to compare _German _deaths. Estimates vary widely, but since I’m looking for a ratio rather than a total,one source will do as well as another. For military deaths only:

*Killed by Soviet Union   2,742,909*

*Killed by other Allies*[3] 534,683



This limited comparison (which excludes casualties among Italian and other Axis forces, as well as Germans killed in the Balkans, Scandinavia, and Germany itself[4]) suggests that* the Red Army was roughly 5.5 times as lethal as the other Allied forces combined.*

This is a somewhat more convincing argument for Wheatcroft’s claim that* “the Third Reich was defeated by the Red Army and not by the Western democracies”.*
So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence


Hmmm.....what does that have to do with the claim that without Roosevelt propping up Uncle Joe, Russia would have been destroyed?

Yup......eviscerates it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

You said the Russians were 5.5. times as lethal as the other allied forces combined.  They were also slaughtered to the tune of up to 13,000,000 military deaths.  Far, far more than any of the ally or axis powers.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> You said the Russians were 5.5. times as lethal as the other allied forces combined.  They were also slaughtered to the tune of up to 13,000,000 military deaths.  Far, far more than any of the ally or axis powers.




Slaughtered by whom?


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said the Russians were 5.5. times as lethal as the other allied forces combined.  They were also slaughtered to the tune of up to 13,000,000 military deaths.  Far, far more than any of the ally or axis powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slaughtered by whom?
Click to expand...



You must have missed this in post #4:

 "World War II left* over 27 million Soviet citizens dead....but only a fraction of them were killed by the Germans.* Yet throughout the West. 'war crimes' is a phrase only attacked to the Nazis. When the Red Army marched, an NKVD army marched behind, with its own tanks, machine guns, firing forward....never allowing retreat. 

*More than a million Soviet citizens joined the Nazis. Ask yourself this: why was it that the USSR, of all the Allies, had provided the enemy with thousands of recruits? *Nearly one million Russian and other anti-Soviet men joined the enemy of their Soviet Army. " 
"The Secret Betrayal"by Nikolai Tolstoy, p. 19-20.

*The Soviet Union killed more than twenty million men, women and children. This is the man that Franklin Roosevelt chose to bind America to.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

If the Roosevelt Alibi was correct, the Germans must have been rolling through Russia....but if so, why did German soldiers recognize it as a punishment to be sent to the Eastern front?

Guess why.



6. ".... a still better way to compare Soviet and Anglo-American military effectiveness would be to add up casualties and POWs _taken in action_.

This page offers some insight. I’ve combined the data from Tables 5 and 6:

*Eastern front:*
*Killed in action     1,105,987*

*Missing     1,018,365*

*KIA + missing    2,124,352
*





*West + southwest:*

157,523

603,695

761,488




Here is the conclusion:


*"....realistically middle sized Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."*
So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence (comment)



So.....no excuse for Roosevelt's actions.

He simply wanted to support Stalin and communism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.


----------



## guno

PoliticalChic said:


> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*




You know nothing of  our American history and you have no familiar connections to that period of time in America 

Just another adopted little Asian girl spew


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.




Conspiracy? What conspiracy?

FDR's close alliance with Stalin is a matte of historical record.

And I have never heard of a good explanation of why he had so little concern for the strong position he was putting the SU in, in the post war world.

PC analysis is very speculative, but hardly the stuff of conspiracy theory.

The argument that the SU could have defeated Nazi Germany by itself is certainly one I have heard made many times before.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll, you are a concrete learners, so be advised to learn from others than PC.

She is part of the JBS rag tag sillies who think FDR, DDE, etc., were willing communist dupes.  That's silly conspiracy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JakeStarkey said:


> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.





JakeStarkey said:


> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.





The fear is palpable.


----------



## PoliticalChic

7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.



Did you get that?


*"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*


Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?



And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*

Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,": 

"Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*


*Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
*More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*


Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy? What conspiracy?
> 
> FDR's close alliance with Stalin is a matte of historical record.
> 
> And I have never heard of a good explanation of why he had so little concern for the strong position he was putting the SU in, in the post war world.
> 
> PC analysis is very speculative, but hardly the stuff of conspiracy theory.
> 
> The argument that the SU could have defeated Nazi Germany by itself is certainly one I have heard made many times before.
Click to expand...




Hardly speculative....

...it is documented in both the numbers provided, and the military analysis sourced and linked.


----------



## gipper

My wife's family is entirely Lithuanian.  When the Russkis invaded in 1939 (that's right they invaded the Baltic states while taking much of Poland in 1939 as ALLIES of Hitler...yet Stalin's stooge ignored this terrible aggression), many Lithuanians magically disappeared in the middle of the night, as Stalin's police state took hold.  When the Nazis invaded they were seen as liberators by the people of the Baltic states...well excepting many Baltic Jews who had sided with the commie Russians during their terrible occupation and unfortunately paid a terrible price for their treason, once the Nazis took control.  

When the commies returned in 1944, much of my wife's family disappeared into the gulag never to be heard from again.  Luckily my wife's grandparents on both sides foresaw what was coming and left their homeland prior to FDR's buddy, Uncle Joe's return.  It was not until decades later that my in-laws learned the terrible fate of their brothers, sisters, uncles, aunts, cousins, etc.

My father in-law has many harrowing stories of being caught at the front, enduring terrible treatment by the Nazis and constant aerial bombing by the allies.  

And yet millions of Americans think Stalin's Stooge great.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.


And yet only eastern Europe, mostly the countries that sided with the NAZI's were colonized temporarily by the communist at great expense and sacrifice by the USSR. The stronger nations of western Europe stayed democratic and prospered as they became economic and military allies with America. The end result has been that even today, Russia is fighting at keeping little scraps of Europe like a few areas if Ujraube under it's influence, while even the eastern Euro countries have kicked them to the curb.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet only eastern Europe, mostly the countries that sided with the NAZI's were colonized temporarily by the communist at great expense and sacrifice by the USSR. The stronger nations of western Europe stayed democratic and prospered as they became economic and military allies with America. The end result has been that even today, Russia is fighting at keeping little scraps of Europe like a few areas if Ujraube under it's influence, while even the eastern Euro countries have kicked them to the curb.
Click to expand...




Well, hot-air-boy.....look what I've reduced you to.


Obviously my thesis is undeniable: there was no danger of Stalin surrendering to Hitler.



You've served your purpose....

...you're dismissed.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet only eastern Europe, mostly the countries that sided with the NAZI's were colonized temporarily by the communist at great expense and sacrifice by the USSR. The stronger nations of western Europe stayed democratic and prospered as they became economic and military allies with America. The end result has been that even today, Russia is fighting at keeping little scraps of Europe like a few areas if Ujraube under it's influence, while even the eastern Euro countries have kicked them to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, hot-air-boy.....look what I've reduced you to.
> 
> 
> Obviously my thesis is undeniable: there was no danger of Stalin surrendering to Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> You've served your purpose....
> 
> ...you're dismissed.
Click to expand...

No one seriously thought Stalin would surrender. The thought was that he would be pushed far to the west into a purely defensive mode and not be able to have an impact with an offensive campaign on Germany's increasing military might and alliances with the eastern European forces that were joining to make an unstoppable axis of military power. The rush to support the Soviet forces was to hinder those alliances from growing in strength and bog down German forces in the east. It gave the British time to defend herself and prepare, along with the allies, to conquer Germany from the west. The Soviet forces in the east and the allied forces in the west gave mutual assistance to each other by dividing Germany's forces. The Soviets did not have the means needed to build an offensive army to take on the Germans. Without lend lease and all that aid from the US they would have been stuck fighting one Stalingrad after another with their main strengths being January and February and the western forest.

If you were able to back up your crap with well resourced reliable data in a semi professional way you would not have to constantly and consistently revert to attempts at disparaging and name calling. Scholars have debated the points you claim as facts written in stone for decades. No one really knows if Stalin would have surrendered, been overthrown in a coup, killed in an air raid, etc. You are basing your thesis on far fetched speculation that just happens to support your far fetched agenda driven thesis. Imagine that. What are the chances?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet only eastern Europe, mostly the countries that sided with the NAZI's were colonized temporarily by the communist at great expense and sacrifice by the USSR. The stronger nations of western Europe stayed democratic and prospered as they became economic and military allies with America. The end result has been that even today, Russia is fighting at keeping little scraps of Europe like a few areas if Ujraube under it's influence, while even the eastern Euro countries have kicked them to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, hot-air-boy.....look what I've reduced you to.
> 
> 
> Obviously my thesis is undeniable: there was no danger of Stalin surrendering to Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> You've served your purpose....
> 
> ...you're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one seriously thought Stalin would surrender. The thought was that he would be pushed far to the west into a purely defensive mode and not be able to have an impact with an offensive campaign on Germany's increasing military might and alliances with the eastern European forces that were joining to make an unstoppable axis of military power. The rush to support the Soviet forces was to hinder those alliances from growing in strength and bog down German forces in the east. It gave the British time to defend herself and prepare, along with the allies, to conquer Germany from the west. The Soviet forces in the east and the allied forces in the west gave mutual assistance to each other by dividing Germany's forces. The Soviets did not have the means needed to build an offensive army to take on the Germans. Without lend lease and all that aid from the US they would have been stuck fighting one Stalingrad after another with their main strengths being January and February and the western forest.
Click to expand...




I told you that you were dismissed.

Now you've simply dug a deeper hole for yourself.

Regularly, you Roosevelt apologists have claimed that Roosevelt had to give unlimited supplies, Lend Lease, etc., materials that should have gone to our own troops, to Stalin so that he would continue to battle Hitler.

Of course, it was a bogus alibi.....

...and your retreat was superfluous.


The last thing I ever need is your support for my thesis.
Be gone.


----------



## rightwinger

> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives


 
OK...lets go there

FDR stays out and Stalin defeats Hitler

1. What happens to German occupied France, Netherlands, Belgium, Norway, Greece and Italy?
2. Instead of an Iron curtain in Europe, we would have had a Communist Europe
3. In the end, Communism fell ....FDR ultimately won

How many FDR hating threads would PC give us then?


----------



## Camp

The pattern is one you should be used to. Your crap thesis gets mocked and debunked as political hackery posing as history. Your nonsense gets taken apart piece by piece. Notice you are not challenging your exposed fraudulence but rather reverting to that name calling and disparaging nonsense as deflections. In your last post you claimed Stalin got unlimited supplies. He didn't. He was denied many things. Important things like the best weapons on the battlefield made by and in America.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> The pattern is one you should be used to. Your crap thesis gets mocked and debunked as political hackery posing as history. Your nonsense gets taken apart piece by piece. Notice you are not challenging your exposed fraudulence but rather reverting to that name calling and disparaging nonsense as deflections. In your last post you claimed Stalin got unlimited supplies. He didn't. He was denied many things. Important things like the best weapons on the battlefield made by and in America.





You moron.....the other imbecile....post #22 is exactly who I quoted as claiming the Roosevelt Alibi!

You and your honey should get your stories straight.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is one you should be used to. Your crap thesis gets mocked and debunked as political hackery posing as history. Your nonsense gets taken apart piece by piece. Notice you are not challenging your exposed fraudulence but rather reverting to that name calling and disparaging nonsense as deflections. In your last post you claimed Stalin got unlimited supplies. He didn't. He was denied many things. Important things like the best weapons on the battlefield made by and in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You moron.....the other imbecile....post #22 is exactly who I quoted as claiming the Roosevelt Alibi!
> 
> You and your honey should get your stories straight.
Click to expand...

Now you are going into straight out idiot mode. How did you quote post #22 BEFORE IT WAS POSTED???
Your threads always lead away from answering challenges to your conspiracy theories and becoming about you and your personal attacks on those who disagree with you or challenge your concepts. That is because you have weak concepts that only delusional nut jobs believe in.


----------



## rightwinger

Not only did FDR stop the Depression and give us Social Security...

He saved the free world....why aren't you thanking him PC?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy? What conspiracy?
> 
> FDR's close alliance with Stalin is a matte of historical record.
> 
> And I have never heard of a good explanation of why he had so little concern for the strong position he was putting the SU in, in the post war world.
> 
> PC analysis is very speculative, but hardly the stuff of conspiracy theory.
> 
> The argument that the SU could have defeated Nazi Germany by itself is certainly one I have heard made many times before.
Click to expand...

It is also false.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

PoliticalChic said:


> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.


Are you really that stupid? With our help, SU was able to regain it's footing in the war. Had the USA not entered the war in December 1941, Britain would have surely fallen and then Hitler would have only had a 1-front war to fight instead of 2. Even with our entrance into the war, the Axis had dominance well into 1943. Without our entrance into the war, Stalingrad would likely have not been recaptured in 1943, the Germans would have captured all of the ploesti oilfields and way beyond and that would have been that. Defeat for Russia.

You live in a complete fantasy world, full of colorful unicorns.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Not only did FDR stop the Depression and give us Social Security...
> 
> He saved the free world....why aren't you thanking him PC?





1.  In 1935, the Brookings Institution (left-leaning) delivered a 900-page report on the New Deal and the National Recovery Administration, concluding that “ on the whole it retarded recovery.”  
article - AEI

2.  The Social Security plan was that workers would pay for retirees, and, based on actuarial tables, those who died earlier than expected would add to the fund.

a.  No one considered that life expectancy would increase?

b.  No one considered that the balance of workers and retirees might change?

c.  No one calculated the long-term costs?

d.  Ida May Fuller, the first person to begin receiving benefits, in January, 1940, when she was 65- she lived to be 100. “…worked for three years under the Social Security program. The accumulated taxes on her salary during those three years was a total of $24.75. Her initial monthly check was $22.54. During her lifetime she collected a total of $22,888.92 in Social Security benefits.”  Social Security History


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is one you should be used to. Your crap thesis gets mocked and debunked as political hackery posing as history. Your nonsense gets taken apart piece by piece. Notice you are not challenging your exposed fraudulence but rather reverting to that name calling and disparaging nonsense as deflections. In your last post you claimed Stalin got unlimited supplies. He didn't. He was denied many things. Important things like the best weapons on the battlefield made by and in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You moron.....the other imbecile....post #22 is exactly who I quoted as claiming the Roosevelt Alibi!
> 
> You and your honey should get your stories straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are going into straight out idiot mode. How did you quote post #22 BEFORE IT WAS POSTED???
> Your threads always lead away from answering challenges to your conspiracy theories and becoming about you and your personal attacks on those who disagree with you or challenge your concepts. That is because you have weak concepts that only delusional nut jobs believe in.
Click to expand...




Camp said:


> The pattern is one you should be used to. Your crap thesis gets mocked and debunked as political hackery posing as history. Your nonsense gets taken apart piece by piece. Notice you are not challenging your exposed fraudulence but rather reverting to that name calling and disparaging nonsense as deflections. In your last post you claimed Stalin got unlimited supplies. He didn't. He was denied many things. Important things like the best weapons on the battlefield made by and in America.




"In your last post you claimed Stalin got unlimited supplies. He didn't. He was denied many things. Important things like the best weapons on the battlefield made by and in America."

You lie.




1. It is well known and documented that FDR's administration was riddled with Stalin's agents, and, in many ways, policy was directed from Moscow. Case in point, aid to Mao and resistance to helping Chiang Kaichek. Less well known, when told about the spies, Roosevelt simply laughed.

2. Further,* supplies didn't just "flow" to the Soviet Union, they flooded it, including non-military supplies:* a tire plant, an oil refinery, pipe-fabricating works, over a million miles of copper wire, switchboard-panels, lathes and power tools, textile machinery, woodworking, typesetting, cranes hoists, derricks, air compressors, $152 million in women's 'dress goods,' 18.4 million pounds of writing paper, cigarette cases, jeweled watches, lipstick, liquor, bathtubs, and pianos.

a. " The temporary congruence of interests was called an alliance, albeit a strange one. For example, when the Americans tried to find a way that long-range American bombers could land in Russia to re-fuel, so as to bomb deep into Germany, the Russians were found to be suspicious, ungrateful, secretive, xenophobic, unfriendly, in short….a great deal of take and very little give." 
“The Anti-Communist Manifestos,”  by John V. Fleming, chapter six.


3.* George Kennan wrote: "there is no adequate justification for continuing a program of lavish and almost indiscriminate aid to the Soviet Union* at a time when there was increasing reason to doubt whether her purposes in Eastern Europe, aside from the defeat of Germany, would be ones which we Americans could approve and sponsor." 
George C. Herring, "Aid to Russia," p. xvii.


4. I challenge FDR apologists to explain government largesse to Soviet Russia, even *superseding Allied, or even American military needs. *Or American civilian needs: 217,660,666 pounds of butter shipped to the USSR during a time of strict state-side rationing. 
John R. Deane, "The Strange Alliance: The Story of Our Efforts at Wartime Cooperation With Russia," p.94-95.


a. "The President has directed that 'airplanes be delivered in accordance with protocol schedules by the most expeditious means.' To implement these directives, the modification,* equipment and movement of Russian planes have been given first priority, even over planes for US Army Air Forces."* 
From the diaries of Maj. George Racey Jordan, supervisory 'expediter' of Soviet Lend-Lease aid, p. 20.


b. At Congressional Hearing Regarding* Shipments of Atomic Material to the Soviet Union During WWII,* Washington GPO, 1950, p.909-910, Major Jordan would tell Congress that he kept this presidential directive on his person to show incredulous officers.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did FDR stop the Depression and give us Social Security...
> 
> He saved the free world....why aren't you thanking him PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  In 1935, the Brookings Institution (left-leaning) delivered a 900-page report on the New Deal and the National Recovery Administration, concluding that “ on the whole it retarded recovery.”
> article - AEI
> 
> 2.  The Social Security plan was that workers would pay for retirees, and, based on actuarial tables, those who died earlier than expected would add to the fund.
> 
> a.  No one considered that life expectancy would increase?
> 
> b.  No one considered that the balance of workers and retirees might change?
> 
> c.  No one calculated the long-term costs?
> 
> d.  Ida May Fuller, the first person to begin receiving benefits, in January, 1940, when she was 65- she lived to be 100. “…worked for three years under the Social Security program. The accumulated taxes on her salary during those three years was a total of $24.75. Her initial monthly check was $22.54. During her lifetime she collected a total of $22,888.92 in Social Security benefits.”  Social Security History
Click to expand...

 
The problem with the Brookings study is that it ignores something that FDR understood. The Depression was not about economic numbers....it was about people suffering

FDR programs brought relief to those who needed it



.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Statistikhengst said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid? With our help, SU was able to regain it's footing in the war. Had the USA not entered the war in December 1941, Britain would have surely fallen and then Hitler would have only had a 1-front war to fight instead of 2. Even with our entrance into the war, the Axis had dominance well into 1943. Without our entrance into the war, Stalingrad would likely have not been recaptured in 1943, the Germans would have captured all of the ploesti oilfields and way beyond and that would have been that. Defeat for Russia.
> 
> You live in a complete fantasy world, full of colorful unicorns.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...





Too bad you can't read.

The thread disproved everything you posted, you fool.


And this...

*3. Hanson Baldwin, military critic of the New York Times, declares in his book, "Great Mistakes of the War:" 'There is no doubt whatsoever thatit would have been to the interest of Britain, the United States, and the world to have allowed and indeed to have encouraged-the world's two great dictatorships to fight each other to a frazzle.'*
*
Baldwin writes that the United States put itself "in the role-at times a disgraceful role-of fearful suppliant and propitiating ally, anxious at nearly any cost to keep Russia fighting. In retrospect, how stupid!"*


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did FDR stop the Depression and give us Social Security...
> 
> He saved the free world....why aren't you thanking him PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  In 1935, the Brookings Institution (left-leaning) delivered a 900-page report on the New Deal and the National Recovery Administration, concluding that “ on the whole it retarded recovery.”
> article - AEI
> 
> 2.  The Social Security plan was that workers would pay for retirees, and, based on actuarial tables, those who died earlier than expected would add to the fund.
> 
> a.  No one considered that life expectancy would increase?
> 
> b.  No one considered that the balance of workers and retirees might change?
> 
> c.  No one calculated the long-term costs?
> 
> d.  Ida May Fuller, the first person to begin receiving benefits, in January, 1940, when she was 65- she lived to be 100. “…worked for three years under the Social Security program. The accumulated taxes on her salary during those three years was a total of $24.75. Her initial monthly check was $22.54. During her lifetime she collected a total of $22,888.92 in Social Security benefits.”  Social Security History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with the Brookings study is that it ignores something that FDR understood. The Depression was not about economic numbers....it was about people suffering
> 
> FDR programs brought relief to those who needed it
Click to expand...



That's why he extended the Depression????

1. Here is an interesting visual: imagine a triple line of the unemployed, three across, consisting of those unemployed under Hoover, in 1931. The line would have gone*from Los Angeles, across the country, to the border of Maine.*

What *effect did Roosevelt have *on the line?

Well, eight years later, in 1939, the length of the line would have gone further, from the Maine border, south to Boston, then on to New York City, then to Philadelphia, on to Washington, D.C.- and finally, into Virginia.
Folsom, "New Deal or Raw Deal"



So....you know more than Henry Morgenthau?

2. Franklin Roosevelt's Treasury Secretary Henry Morgenthau confessed that the "New Deal" was a failure in sworn testimony before Congress on May 9, 1939. 

"We have tried spending money. We are spending more than we have ever spent before and* it does not work."*

And FDR's Treasury Secretary also told Congress:

*"I say after eight years of this Administration we have just as much unemployment as when we started. ... And an enormous debt to boot!"  *
(See: Human EventsGet Over It New Deal Didn t Do the Job Human Events and The Heritage Foundation  We re Spending More Than Ever and It Doesn t Work .) 




I don't mind education you....too bad you aren't capable of learning.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid? With our help, SU was able to regain it's footing in the war. Had the USA not entered the war in December 1941, Britain would have surely fallen and then Hitler would have only had a 1-front war to fight instead of 2. Even with our entrance into the war, the Axis had dominance well into 1943. Without our entrance into the war, Stalingrad would likely have not been recaptured in 1943, the Germans would have captured all of the ploesti oilfields and way beyond and that would have been that. Defeat for Russia.
> 
> You live in a complete fantasy world, full of colorful unicorns.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't read.
> 
> The thread disproved everything you posted, you fool.
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> *3. Hanson Baldwin, military critic of the New York Times, declares in his book, "Great Mistakes of the War:" 'There is no doubt whatsoever thatit would have been to the interest of Britain, the United States, and the world to have allowed and indeed to have encouraged-the world's two great dictatorships to fight each other to a frazzle.'*
> 
> *Baldwin writes that the United States put itself "in the role-at times a disgraceful role-of fearful suppliant and propitiating ally, anxious at nearly any cost to keep Russia fighting. In retrospect, how stupid!"*
Click to expand...

 
What a moron

Allow the Soviets and Nazis to fight to the death with all of Europe as the prize?

In practice....FDR allowed the Soviets and Nazis to exhaust themselves killing millions and beating themselves to a pulp. Then he invaded Normandy and seized Western Europe for the good guys

Genius, pure genius


----------



## Penelope

JakeStarkey said:


> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.



It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid? With our help, SU was able to regain it's footing in the war. Had the USA not entered the war in December 1941, Britain would have surely fallen and then Hitler would have only had a 1-front war to fight instead of 2. Even with our entrance into the war, the Axis had dominance well into 1943. Without our entrance into the war, Stalingrad would likely have not been recaptured in 1943, the Germans would have captured all of the ploesti oilfields and way beyond and that would have been that. Defeat for Russia.
> 
> You live in a complete fantasy world, full of colorful unicorns.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't read.
> 
> The thread disproved everything you posted, you fool.
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> *3. Hanson Baldwin, military critic of the New York Times, declares in his book, "Great Mistakes of the War:" 'There is no doubt whatsoever thatit would have been to the interest of Britain, the United States, and the world to have allowed and indeed to have encouraged-the world's two great dictatorships to fight each other to a frazzle.'*
> 
> *Baldwin writes that the United States put itself "in the role-at times a disgraceful role-of fearful suppliant and propitiating ally, anxious at nearly any cost to keep Russia fighting. In retrospect, how stupid!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a moron
> 
> Allow the Soviets and Nazis to fight to the death with all of Europe as the prize?
> 
> In practice....FDR allowed the Soviets and Nazis to exhaust themselves killing millions and beating themselves to a pulp. Then he invaded Normandy and seized Western Europe for the good guys
> 
> Genius, pure genius
Click to expand...




It's enlightening that you call Hanson Baldwin a moron.

*Hanson Weightman Baldwin* (March 22, 1903 - November 13, 1991) was the long-time military editor of the _New York Times_. He won a Pulitzer Prize "for his coverage of the early days of World War II". He authored or edited numerous books on military topics.[1]
Hanson W. Baldwin - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Your comment has the quality of a boomerang, doesn't it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said the Russians were 5.5. times as lethal as the other allied forces combined.  They were also slaughtered to the tune of up to 13,000,000 military deaths.  Far, far more than any of the ally or axis powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slaughtered by whom?
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.



^ Reflexive Defense of Uncle Joe


----------



## PoliticalChic

Penelope said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.
Click to expand...



It does no such thing.

There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.

While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.

Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

guno said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing of  our American history and you have no familiar connections to that period of time in America
> 
> Just another adopted little Asian girl spew
Click to expand...


As predicted, Stalin defender can't answer the OP directly, so he attacks PC


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing of  our American history and you have no familiar connections to that period of time in America
> 
> Just another adopted little Asian girl spew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As predicted, Stalin defender can't answer the OP directly, so he attacks PC
Click to expand...




I must be doing something right.



_"Champagne for my real friends, and real pain for my sham friends."_

_  Monty Brogan, drug dealer in "25th hour"_


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll, you are a concrete learners, so be advised to learn from others than PC.
> 
> She is part of the JBS rag tag sillies who think FDR, DDE, etc., were willing communist dupes.  That's silly conspiracy.





rightwinger said:


> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...lets go there
> 
> FDR stays out and Stalin defeats Hitler
> 
> 1. What happens to German occupied France, Netherlands, Belgium, Norway, Greece and Italy?
> 2. Instead of an Iron curtain in Europe, we would have had a Communist Europe
> 3. In the end, Communism fell ....FDR ultimately won
> 
> How many FDR hating threads would PC give us then?
Click to expand...


You sure Stalin defeats Hitler when Hitler doesn't have to defend France and Italy?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid? With our help, SU was able to regain it's footing in the war. Had the USA not entered the war in December 1941, Britain would have surely fallen and then Hitler would have only had a 1-front war to fight instead of 2. Even with our entrance into the war, the Axis had dominance well into 1943. Without our entrance into the war, Stalingrad would likely have not been recaptured in 1943, the Germans would have captured all of the ploesti oilfields and way beyond and that would have been that. Defeat for Russia.
> 
> You live in a complete fantasy world, full of colorful unicorns.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't read.
> 
> The thread disproved everything you posted, you fool.
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> *3. Hanson Baldwin, military critic of the New York Times, declares in his book, "Great Mistakes of the War:" 'There is no doubt whatsoever thatit would have been to the interest of Britain, the United States, and the world to have allowed and indeed to have encouraged-the world's two great dictatorships to fight each other to a frazzle.'*
> 
> *Baldwin writes that the United States put itself "in the role-at times a disgraceful role-of fearful suppliant and propitiating ally, anxious at nearly any cost to keep Russia fighting. In retrospect, how stupid!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a moron
> 
> Allow the Soviets and Nazis to fight to the death with all of Europe as the prize?
> 
> In practice....FDR allowed the Soviets and Nazis to exhaust themselves killing millions and beating themselves to a pulp. Then he invaded Normandy and seized Western Europe for the good guys
> 
> Genius, pure genius
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's enlightening that you call Hanson Baldwin a moron.
> 
> *Hanson Weightman Baldwin* (March 22, 1903 - November 13, 1991) was the long-time military editor of the _New York Times_. He won a Pulitzer Prize "for his coverage of the early days of World War II". He authored or edited numerous books on military topics.[1]
> Hanson W. Baldwin - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Your comment has the quality of a boomerang, doesn't it.
Click to expand...

 

Wow....color me impressed
I still side with moron

Show me an outcome that turns out better than what FDR got


----------



## PoliticalChic

If Germany's defeat was Roosevelt's ultimate goal, the Allies could have accepted surrender, rather than bowing to Stalin's demand of "unconditional surrender." There were many anti-Nazi Germans ready to work with the Allies toward that end.....Stalin wouldn't allow it!




In the following, again, *proof of my contention that Roosevelt's Alibi....that the Soviet Union was about to be overthrown by Hitler, is entirely bogus.*.....a fable made up to shield Roosevelt's true aim.



8. "The massive allied invasion of Normandy in June 1944 was not necessary for the military defeat of Germany.

The *German Army had already been destroyed on the eastern front,* and the German war industry was being devastated by the combined bombing offensive.


Facts and numbers say that it was *the Soviet Union that played the decisive role in the destruction of Nazism*. One shall remind that there were 607 Nazi divisions destroyed on the Soviet-German front, which was *three-quarters of the whole fascist army*. It is commonly said that 9 out of 10 German soldiers died on the Easternfront.


Who inside Germany was resisting the rise of Hitler and *why were they not supported* by Britain and France? Why did the Western Allies allow Hitler to take over Austria and Czechoslovakia? Why did Britain and France refuse to enter an anti fascist alliance with the Soviet Union? Why did Britain and France do nothing while Hitler conquered Denmark and Norway even though they had finally already declared war against Germany in 1939."
Hitler s Failed Blitzkrieg against the Soviet Union. The Battle of Moscow and Stalingrad Turning Point of World War II Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalizationhttp://xside.org/JfzRDna8TGc&fs/Causes-of-World-War-2




Unless one is prepared to lie in support of Roosevelt, the explanation for his actions is clear and evident: FDR was a Sovietophile.....to the detriment of his own country.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Statistikhengst said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid? With our help, SU was able to regain it's footing in the war. Had the USA not entered the war in December 1941, Britain would have surely fallen and then Hitler would have only had a 1-front war to fight instead of 2. Even with our entrance into the war, the Axis had dominance well into 1943. Without our entrance into the war, Stalingrad would likely have not been recaptured in 1943, the Germans would have captured all of the ploesti oilfields and way beyond and that would have been that. Defeat for Russia.
> 
> You live in a complete fantasy world, full of colorful unicorns.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hitler was going to ride unicorns over to Britian


----------



## JakeStarkey

PC will reach China some day. . . maybe.  FDR's reputation will always be very good.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid? With our help, SU was able to regain it's footing in the war. Had the USA not entered the war in December 1941, Britain would have surely fallen and then Hitler would have only had a 1-front war to fight instead of 2. Even with our entrance into the war, the Axis had dominance well into 1943. Without our entrance into the war, Stalingrad would likely have not been recaptured in 1943, the Germans would have captured all of the ploesti oilfields and way beyond and that would have been that. Defeat for Russia.
> 
> You live in a complete fantasy world, full of colorful unicorns.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't read.
> 
> The thread disproved everything you posted, you fool.
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> *3. Hanson Baldwin, military critic of the New York Times, declares in his book, "Great Mistakes of the War:" 'There is no doubt whatsoever thatit would have been to the interest of Britain, the United States, and the world to have allowed and indeed to have encouraged-the world's two great dictatorships to fight each other to a frazzle.'*
> 
> *Baldwin writes that the United States put itself "in the role-at times a disgraceful role-of fearful suppliant and propitiating ally, anxious at nearly any cost to keep Russia fighting. In retrospect, how stupid!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a moron
> 
> Allow the Soviets and Nazis to fight to the death with all of Europe as the prize?
> 
> In practice....FDR allowed the Soviets and Nazis to exhaust themselves killing millions and beating themselves to a pulp. Then he invaded Normandy and seized Western Europe for the good guys
> 
> Genius, pure genius
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's enlightening that you call Hanson Baldwin a moron.
> 
> *Hanson Weightman Baldwin* (March 22, 1903 - November 13, 1991) was the long-time military editor of the _New York Times_. He won a Pulitzer Prize "for his coverage of the early days of World War II". He authored or edited numerous books on military topics.[1]
> Hanson W. Baldwin - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Your comment has the quality of a boomerang, doesn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....color me impressed
> I still side with moron
> 
> Show me an outcome that turns out better than what FDR got
Click to expand...



easy peasy lemon squeezy


* What could, should have happened?*

* When the (anticipated) event that Hitler would attack Stalin's Russia, as they did June 21st, 1941, America should have done nothing...no more than relaxing restrictions on exports to the Russians...but at the same time securing a quid pro quo for further assistance! *

*Lend-Lease should not have been the automatic and unlimited buffet that it turned into! *

*"Finally, should the Soviet regime fall,...we should refuse to recognize a Communist government-in-exile, leaving the path clear for establishment for a non-Communist government in Russia after the war." These were the words of Loy Henderson, Soviet and Eastern European affairs expert and Foreign Service officer, as quoted by Martin Weil in  "A pretty good club: The founding fathers of the U.S. Foreign Service," p. 106.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

JakeStarkey said:


> PC will reach China some day. . . maybe.  FDR's reputation will always be very good.





I destroyed you today, huh?

Utterly destroyed.

But....different day,same outcome.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The silliest comment of the days is "If Germany's defeat was Roosevelt's ultimate goal, the Allies could have accepted surrender, rather than bowing to Stalin's demand of 'unconditional surrender.'" 

The major reason for unconditional surrender is that no German was going to be allowed the "stab in the back" theory after WWI used by the Germans to start WWII.  The Allies were determined to grind Germany into the ground, and by the turn of the century Germany had reunified and firmly supports the West against Russia.

PC is off her game today.  She is simply being slapped back and forth.


----------



## Penelope

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does no such thing.
> 
> There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.
> 
> While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.
> 
> Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


There was no plan to exterminate the Jews except the ones left needed to be locked up and put in labor camps due to most were soviet communist. and would pose a danger to Germany. Of course many were involved in Partisan groups and did much damage as can be. No gas camps , and no preplanned extermination plan.

Many died do to typhus, starvation, fighting and of course at the hands of some brutal Germans and Soviets, but only a fool would think the German has a plan for mass extermination of the Jews. Are you aware many jews were also criminals and needed to be locked up as well. Jew Communism was alive and well in Poland.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid? With our help, SU was able to regain it's footing in the war. Had the USA not entered the war in December 1941, Britain would have surely fallen and then Hitler would have only had a 1-front war to fight instead of 2. Even with our entrance into the war, the Axis had dominance well into 1943. Without our entrance into the war, Stalingrad would likely have not been recaptured in 1943, the Germans would have captured all of the ploesti oilfields and way beyond and that would have been that. Defeat for Russia.
> 
> You live in a complete fantasy world, full of colorful unicorns.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't read.
> 
> The thread disproved everything you posted, you fool.
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> *3. Hanson Baldwin, military critic of the New York Times, declares in his book, "Great Mistakes of the War:" 'There is no doubt whatsoever thatit would have been to the interest of Britain, the United States, and the world to have allowed and indeed to have encouraged-the world's two great dictatorships to fight each other to a frazzle.'*
> 
> *Baldwin writes that the United States put itself "in the role-at times a disgraceful role-of fearful suppliant and propitiating ally, anxious at nearly any cost to keep Russia fighting. In retrospect, how stupid!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a moron
> 
> Allow the Soviets and Nazis to fight to the death with all of Europe as the prize?
> 
> In practice....FDR allowed the Soviets and Nazis to exhaust themselves killing millions and beating themselves to a pulp. Then he invaded Normandy and seized Western Europe for the good guys
> 
> Genius, pure genius
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's enlightening that you call Hanson Baldwin a moron.
> 
> *Hanson Weightman Baldwin* (March 22, 1903 - November 13, 1991) was the long-time military editor of the _New York Times_. He won a Pulitzer Prize "for his coverage of the early days of World War II". He authored or edited numerous books on military topics.[1]
> Hanson W. Baldwin - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Your comment has the quality of a boomerang, doesn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....color me impressed
> I still side with moron
> 
> Show me an outcome that turns out better than what FDR got
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> easy peasy lemon squeezy
> 
> 
> * What could, should have happened?*
> 
> * When the (anticipated) event that Hitler would attack Stalin's Russia, as they did June 21st, 1941, America should have done nothing...no more than relaxing restrictions on exports to the Russians...but at the same time securing a quid pro quo for further assistance! *
> 
> *Lend-Lease should not have been the automatic and unlimited buffet that it turned into! *
> 
> *"Finally, should the Soviet regime fall,...we should refuse to recognize a Communist government-in-exile, leaving the path clear for establishment for a non-Communist government in Russia after the war." These were the words of Loy Henderson, Soviet and Eastern European affairs expert and Foreign Service officer, as quoted by Martin Weil in  "A pretty good club: The founding fathers of the U.S. Foreign Service," p. 106.*
Click to expand...

 
Sorry Frau Braun....but somehow you neglected to provide an outcome better than FDR got

Now.......Germany invades USSR. We sit back and do nothing
What happens next?

Go on....you can do it


----------



## Penelope

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does no such thing.
> 
> There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.
> 
> While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.
> 
> Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


Yes Stalin and his Jews.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Penelope, you are trolling a thread, albeit a poor one, that has nothing to do with the Holocaust.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JakeStarkey said:


> The silliest comment of the days is "If Germany's defeat was Roosevelt's ultimate goal, the Allies could have accepted surrender, rather than bowing to Stalin's demand of 'unconditional surrender.'"
> 
> The major reason for unconditional surrender is that no German was going to be allowed the "stab in the back" theory after WWI used by the Germans to start WWII.  The Allies were determined to grind Germany into the ground, and by the turn of the century Germany had reunified and firmly supports the West against Russia.
> 
> PC is off her game today.  She is simply being slapped back and forth.




You're a fool....and, and as usual, don't have a clue about what you are posting.

The only reason for "unconditional surrender" policy was that FDR's boss, Joseph Stalin demanded it.


Now watch how...unlike you....I can prove very thing I post:

1. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris.*Try as he might, the Allies would not open communications channels with Canaris .

Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:
*'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
“Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.


*2. Did you see the date: 1942.*
When did the war with Germany finally end?

"May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims"Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945

Three years of American soldiers dying!

3. What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
*"... fear of offending Russia...*"


Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
i.e., Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.



Time for you to recognize that, just as your name is a metonym for lying and deceit, my is for honesty and knowledge.


----------



## Penelope

JakeStarkey said:


> Penelope, you are trolling a thread, albeit a poor one, that has nothing to do with the Holocaust.



Really when the Jews make ww2 about them and who we always hear about those dam Nazis, all of WWII is up for grabs. PC was doing good, but she is forgetting about the people involved and the false history we have and most people believe.

Poland was not innocent either.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does no such thing.
> 
> There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.
> 
> While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.
> 
> Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no plan to exterminate the Jews except the ones left needed to be locked up and put in labor camps due to most were soviet communist. and would pose a danger to Germany. Of course many were involved in Partisan groups and did much damage as can be. No gas camps , and no preplanned extermination plan.
> 
> Many died do to typhus, starvation, fighting and of course at the hands of some brutal Germans and Soviets, but only a fool would think the German has a plan for mass extermination of the Jews. Are you aware many jews were also criminals and needed to be locked up as well. Jew Communism was alive and well in Poland.
Click to expand...



 You have a sickness that, I'm afraid, no amount of education will cure.



The little town of Amstetten, halfway between Vienna and Linz, on the Ybbs River, which flows into the Danube. In May, 1938, the Amstettner Anzeiger was proud to report that “the town swimming pool and sunbath declares that Jews are banned from entering. Now we only have to get rid of the mosquitoes from our pool for it to become really ideal.” The town had become a Fuhrerstadt! By summer, all 28 of Amstetten’s Jews had been expelled.
Amstetten’s location as the main railway hub supplying both Germany and Italy made it a target of Allied bombers. The first bombs fell on November 19, 1944
About 25 miles West of Amstetten, on the Danube, was the town of *Mauthausen. Prisoners from the concentration camp at Dachau had been sent to build a much larger facility where political prisoners could be held.* The state owned Mauthausen expanded, and by 1944, it was grouped with nearby Gusen, as a commercial enterprise.
The German mining company DEST, used the prisoners as* slave labor,* to work in the quarries, or to be hired out to local manufacturers and farmers. The Amstetten railway network came in handy to transport the slaves.
*The labor supply was inexhaustible…and when a prisoner’s productivity dropped, they would simply be transported to Mauthausen-Gusen and killed.*

It was *a hugely profitable death camp and the only camp designated Grade III  (“incorrigible enemies of the Reich ). The motto was ‘Vernichtung durch Arbeit (“Extermination through Work”) *
Far beyond Jews, the camp included communists, socialists, Polish boy scouts, homosexuals, Romanies, Jehovah’s Witnesses, anarchists, Spanish Republicans who had fled Franco.
In 1943,* life expectancy in the camps was 6 months; by war’s end it was 3 months.*

Slave labor was responsible for construction of Austria’s largest steelworks and Steyr munitons, Puch automobiles, and most businesses in Amstetten.
It was a place of* inconceivable barbarism whose secrecy liberated its masters into horrific inventiveness. In the camp’s gas chambers, quarries, hospitals, isolation units, and crematoria, in its underground brothel, and on its dissecting tables, a creative degeneracy blossomed.*
The camp was liberated on May 5, 1945 by the 41st Reconnaissance Squad of the US Eleventh Armored Division. *They found 85,000 inmates, and estimated the death toll at 320,000. *Among the liberated was Simon Wiesenthal.
Stefanie Marsh and Bohan Pancevski, “I’m No Monster.”


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silliest comment of the days is "If Germany's defeat was Roosevelt's ultimate goal, the Allies could have accepted surrender, rather than bowing to Stalin's demand of 'unconditional surrender.'"
> 
> The major reason for unconditional surrender is that no German was going to be allowed the "stab in the back" theory after WWI used by the Germans to start WWII.  The Allies were determined to grind Germany into the ground, and by the turn of the century Germany had reunified and firmly supports the West against Russia.
> 
> PC is off her game today.  She is simply being slapped back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fool....and, and as usual, don't have a clue about what you are posting.
> 
> The only reason for "unconditional surrender" policy was that FDR's boss, Joseph Stalin demanded it.
> 
> 
> Now watch how...unlike you....I can prove very thing I post:
> 
> 1. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris.*Try as he might, the Allies would not open communications channels with Canaris .
> 
> Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:
> *'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> *2. Did you see the date: 1942.*
> When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims"Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> Three years of American soldiers dying!
> 
> 3. What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia...*"
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to recognize that, just as your name is a metonym for lying and deceit, my is for honesty and knowledge.
Click to expand...

 
What terms of surrender did you want to give Hitler?


----------



## Penelope

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does no such thing.
> 
> There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.
> 
> While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.
> 
> Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no plan to exterminate the Jews except the ones left needed to be locked up and put in labor camps due to most were soviet communist. and would pose a danger to Germany. Of course many were involved in Partisan groups and did much damage as can be. No gas camps , and no preplanned extermination plan.
> 
> Many died do to typhus, starvation, fighting and of course at the hands of some brutal Germans and Soviets, but only a fool would think the German has a plan for mass extermination of the Jews. Are you aware many jews were also criminals and needed to be locked up as well. Jew Communism was alive and well in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a sickness that, I'm afraid, no amount of education will cure.
> 
> 
> 
> The little town of Amstetten, halfway between Vienna and Linz, on the Ybbs River, which flows into the Danube. In May, 1938, the Amstettner Anzeiger was proud to report that “the town swimming pool and sunbath declares that Jews are banned from entering. Now we only have to get rid of the mosquitoes from our pool for it to become really ideal.” The town had become a Fuhrerstadt! By summer, all 28 of Amstetten’s Jews had been expelled.
> Amstetten’s location as the main railway hub supplying both Germany and Italy made it a target of Allied bombers. The first bombs fell on November 19, 1944
> About 25 miles West of Amstetten, on the Danube, was the town of *Mauthausen. Prisoners from the concentration camp at Dachau had been sent to build a much larger facility where political prisoners could be held.* The state owned Mauthausen expanded, and by 1944, it was grouped with nearby Gusen, as a commercial enterprise.
> The German mining company DEST, used the prisoners as* slave labor,* to work in the quarries, or to be hired out to local manufacturers and farmers. The Amstetten railway network came in handy to transport the slaves.
> *The labor supply was inexhaustible…and when a prisoner’s productivity dropped, they would simply be transported to Mauthausen-Gusen and killed.*
> 
> It was *a hugely profitable death camp and the only camp designated Grade III  (“incorrigible enemies of the Reich ). The motto was ‘Vernichtung durch Arbeit (“Extermination through Work”) *
> Far beyond Jews, the camp included communists, socialists, Polish boy scouts, homosexuals, Romanies, Jehovah’s Witnesses, anarchists, Spanish Republicans who had fled Franco.
> In 1943,* life expectancy in the camps was 6 months; by war’s end it was 3 months.*
> 
> Slave labor was responsible for construction of Austria’s largest steelworks and Steyr munitons, Puch automobiles, and most businesses in Amstetten.
> It was a place of* inconceivable barbarism whose secrecy liberated its masters into horrific inventiveness. In the camp’s gas chambers, quarries, hospitals, isolation units, and crematoria, in its underground brothel, and on its dissecting tables, a creative degeneracy blossomed.*
> The camp was liberated on May 5, 1945 by the 41st Reconnaissance Squad of the US Eleventh Armored Division. *They found 85,000 inmates, and estimated the death toll at 320,000. *Among the liberated was Simon Wiesenthal.
> Stefanie Marsh and Bohan Pancevski, “I’m No Monster.”
Click to expand...


I might suggest you start reading some history books on WWII beside those written by the Jews. NO holocaust, it was a giant money making myth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

And another stake through the heart of* those claiming that Stalin needed American blood and treasure:*

9. "Even so, it proved impossible to keep the catastrophic implications of* the debacle in front of Moscow *a total secret. For example, on *December 19, 1941*, the German Consul in Basel reported to his superiors in Berlin that the (openly pro-Nazi) head of a mission of the Swiss Red Cross, sent to the front in the Soviet Union to assist only the wounded on the German side, which of course contravened Red Cross rules, had returned to Switzerland with *the news, most surprising to the Consul, that “he no longer believed that Germany could win the war.”  *

Daniel Bourgeois, Business helvétique et troisième Reich : Milieux d’affaires, politique étrangère, antisémitisme, Lausanne, 1998, pp. 123, 127.


*That was December of '41.*


*When did the war end? May of '45.....costing 150 thousand more dead Allies/Americans.
Why?
Because Roosevelt, following Stalin's orders, would not allow the anti-Nazis to arrange surrender.*


Proof that Roosevelt was less of an American Commander-in-Chief, and more of a vassal to Joseph Stalin.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silliest comment of the days is "If Germany's defeat was Roosevelt's ultimate goal, the Allies could have accepted surrender, rather than bowing to Stalin's demand of 'unconditional surrender.'"
> 
> The major reason for unconditional surrender is that no German was going to be allowed the "stab in the back" theory after WWI used by the Germans to start WWII.  The Allies were determined to grind Germany into the ground, and by the turn of the century Germany had reunified and firmly supports the West against Russia.
> 
> PC is off her game today.  She is simply being slapped back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fool....and, and as usual, don't have a clue about what you are posting.
> 
> The only reason for "unconditional surrender" policy was that FDR's boss, Joseph Stalin demanded it.
> 
> 
> Now watch how...unlike you....I can prove very thing I post:
> 
> 1. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris.*Try as he might, the Allies would not open communications channels with Canaris .
> 
> Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:
> *'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> *2. Did you see the date: 1942.*
> When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims"Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> Three years of American soldiers dying!
> 
> 3. What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia...*"
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to recognize that, just as your name is a metonym for lying and deceit, my is for honesty and knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What terms of surrender did you want to give Hitler?
Click to expand...




1. Hitler would not be in power,  nor involved in the surrender.
He would be dead, or turned over to the Allies for trial.

2. Germans would be used by the Allies exactly as they were used after the war.
a. They developed our CIA
and
b. our rocket program.

3. You, being pretty much an uneducated dolt, are clueless as to the anti-Nazi resistance.
'Colonel General Ludwig - BeckBeginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter,_Goerdeler's Struggle_, pp. 35-3G, 75-79).

As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann,_German Resistance_, p. 153).'



Pick up a book once in a while.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does no such thing.
> 
> There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.
> 
> While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.
> 
> Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no plan to exterminate the Jews except the ones left needed to be locked up and put in labor camps due to most were soviet communist. and would pose a danger to Germany. Of course many were involved in Partisan groups and did much damage as can be. No gas camps , and no preplanned extermination plan.
> 
> Many died do to typhus, starvation, fighting and of course at the hands of some brutal Germans and Soviets, but only a fool would think the German has a plan for mass extermination of the Jews. Are you aware many jews were also criminals and needed to be locked up as well. Jew Communism was alive and well in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a sickness that, I'm afraid, no amount of education will cure.
> 
> 
> 
> The little town of Amstetten, halfway between Vienna and Linz, on the Ybbs River, which flows into the Danube. In May, 1938, the Amstettner Anzeiger was proud to report that “the town swimming pool and sunbath declares that Jews are banned from entering. Now we only have to get rid of the mosquitoes from our pool for it to become really ideal.” The town had become a Fuhrerstadt! By summer, all 28 of Amstetten’s Jews had been expelled.
> Amstetten’s location as the main railway hub supplying both Germany and Italy made it a target of Allied bombers. The first bombs fell on November 19, 1944
> About 25 miles West of Amstetten, on the Danube, was the town of *Mauthausen. Prisoners from the concentration camp at Dachau had been sent to build a much larger facility where political prisoners could be held.* The state owned Mauthausen expanded, and by 1944, it was grouped with nearby Gusen, as a commercial enterprise.
> The German mining company DEST, used the prisoners as* slave labor,* to work in the quarries, or to be hired out to local manufacturers and farmers. The Amstetten railway network came in handy to transport the slaves.
> *The labor supply was inexhaustible…and when a prisoner’s productivity dropped, they would simply be transported to Mauthausen-Gusen and killed.*
> 
> It was *a hugely profitable death camp and the only camp designated Grade III  (“incorrigible enemies of the Reich ). The motto was ‘Vernichtung durch Arbeit (“Extermination through Work”) *
> Far beyond Jews, the camp included communists, socialists, Polish boy scouts, homosexuals, Romanies, Jehovah’s Witnesses, anarchists, Spanish Republicans who had fled Franco.
> In 1943,* life expectancy in the camps was 6 months; by war’s end it was 3 months.*
> 
> Slave labor was responsible for construction of Austria’s largest steelworks and Steyr munitons, Puch automobiles, and most businesses in Amstetten.
> It was a place of* inconceivable barbarism whose secrecy liberated its masters into horrific inventiveness. In the camp’s gas chambers, quarries, hospitals, isolation units, and crematoria, in its underground brothel, and on its dissecting tables, a creative degeneracy blossomed.*
> The camp was liberated on May 5, 1945 by the 41st Reconnaissance Squad of the US Eleventh Armored Division. *They found 85,000 inmates, and estimated the death toll at 320,000. *Among the liberated was Simon Wiesenthal.
> Stefanie Marsh and Bohan Pancevski, “I’m No Monster.”
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might suggest you start reading some history books on WWII beside those written by the Jews. NO holocaust, it was a giant money making myth.
Click to expand...




To understand you better, perhaps I should thumb through a copy of the DSM-IV manual.


----------



## JakeStarkey

PC, stay on OP and leave off the personal attacks.  

You are making a claim about not giving unconditional surrender, similar to an earlier claim of yours about ending the war in 1944.  Neither then nor now are you saying how it could be done.

Do a real contextual analysis for once, please.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JakeStarkey said:


> PC, stay on OP and leave off the personal attacks.
> 
> You are making a claim about not giving unconditional surrender, similar to an earlier claim of yours about ending the war in 1944.  Neither then nor now are you saying how it could be done.
> 
> Do a real contextual analysis for once, please.




Well.....let's examine that post....

As the OP defined the premise, that Stalin was not at any time, about to surrender to Hitler, thereby obviating the claim that all the things that Roosevelt did for Stalin were due to the necessity of keeping Stalin in the war.....

....your attempt to change the subject must mean that you recognize your abject defeat.

Suddenly you've given up the attempt to hide the thread?

Excellent.
I did so enjoy destroying both the Liberal trope, ....and you.



Now...for your edification.....never attempt to tell me how or what to post.
That would be akin to telling Da Vinci to add a mustache to the Mona Lisa.


----------



## JakeStarkey

This, "As the OP defined the premise, that Stalin was not at any time, about to surrender to Hitler, thereby obviating the claim that all the things that Roosevelt did for Stalin were due to the necessity of keeping Stalin in the war.....", the arguments about unconditional surrender or surrender in 1944 are simply PC silliness.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is one you should be used to. Your crap thesis gets mocked and debunked as political hackery posing as history. Your nonsense gets taken apart piece by piece. Notice you are not challenging your exposed fraudulence but rather reverting to that name calling and disparaging nonsense as deflections. In your last post you claimed Stalin got unlimited supplies. He didn't. He was denied many things. Important things like the best weapons on the battlefield made by and in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You moron.....the other imbecile....post #22 is exactly who I quoted as claiming the Roosevelt Alibi!
> 
> You and your honey should get your stories straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are going into straight out idiot mode. How did you quote post #22 BEFORE IT WAS POSTED???
> Your threads always lead away from answering challenges to your conspiracy theories and becoming about you and your personal attacks on those who disagree with you or challenge your concepts. That is because you have weak concepts that only delusional nut jobs believe in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is one you should be used to. Your crap thesis gets mocked and debunked as political hackery posing as history. Your nonsense gets taken apart piece by piece. Notice you are not challenging your exposed fraudulence but rather reverting to that name calling and disparaging nonsense as deflections. In your last post you claimed Stalin got unlimited supplies. He didn't. He was denied many things. Important things like the best weapons on the battlefield made by and in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In your last post you claimed Stalin got unlimited supplies. He didn't. He was denied many things. Important things like the best weapons on the battlefield made by and in America."
> 
> You lie.
> 
> 
> 
> a. "The President has directed that 'airplanes be delivered in accordance with protocol schedules by the most expeditious means.' To implement these directives, the modification,* equipment and movement of Russian planes have been given first priority, even over planes for US Army Air Forces."*
> From the diaries of Maj. George Racey Jordan, supervisory 'expediter' of Soviet Lend-Lease aid, p. 20.
Click to expand...


Not a lie, just a better understanding. FDR refused to give Stalin the tier one weapons he requested. Instead he got weapons not being produced for US forces anymore. Stalin got the obsolete or second tier stuff.
What kind of American aircraft was Stalin receiving?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Prove those diaries were the case in general for supplies to the USSR.  Major Jordan was recording his understanding of a particular not general incident.


----------



## Statistikhengst

PoliticalChic said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid? With our help, SU was able to regain it's footing in the war. Had the USA not entered the war in December 1941, Britain would have surely fallen and then Hitler would have only had a 1-front war to fight instead of 2. Even with our entrance into the war, the Axis had dominance well into 1943. Without our entrance into the war, Stalingrad would likely have not been recaptured in 1943, the Germans would have captured all of the ploesti oilfields and way beyond and that would have been that. Defeat for Russia.
> 
> You live in a complete fantasy world, full of colorful unicorns.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't read.
> 
> The thread disproved everything you posted, you fool.
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> *3. Hanson Baldwin, military critic of the New York Times, declares in his book, "Great Mistakes of the War:" 'There is no doubt whatsoever thatit would have been to the interest of Britain, the United States, and the world to have allowed and indeed to have encouraged-the world's two great dictatorships to fight each other to a frazzle.'*
> 
> *Baldwin writes that the United States put itself "in the role-at times a disgraceful role-of fearful suppliant and propitiating ally, anxious at nearly any cost to keep Russia fighting. In retrospect, how stupid!"*
Click to expand...




No, it did not.  Not even slightly.

It doesn't speak to even one of the many points I made.

You are clinically insane.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does no such thing.
> 
> There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.
> 
> While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.
> 
> Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no plan to exterminate the Jews except the ones left needed to be locked up and put in labor camps due to most were soviet communist. and would pose a danger to Germany. Of course many were involved in Partisan groups and did much damage as can be. No gas camps , and no preplanned extermination plan.
> 
> Many died do to typhus, starvation, fighting and of course at the hands of some brutal Germans and Soviets, but only a fool would think the German has a plan for mass extermination of the Jews. Are you aware many jews were also criminals and needed to be locked up as well. Jew Communism was alive and well in Poland.
Click to expand...



And you are even more clinically insane than PC, you jew-hating piece of shit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

I regularly complain that I don't have stiffer competition....and today is no exception. So..*.I have to do their job!*

Here's an argument they could have made, based on history:


10. The apologists may claim that WWII was WWI redux..." The*Treaty of Brest-Litovsk *was a peace treaty signed on March 3, 1918, between the new Bolshevik government of Russia (the Russian Soviet Federated Socialist Republic) and the Central Powers (Germany,Austria-Hungary,Bulgaria, and Turkey), *that ended Russia's participation in World War I." *
Treaty of Brest-Litovsk - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia




But their argument would be based on either ignorance or dishonesty.

Unlike the prior world war, *Stalin and the Russians were ready and able....The Germans, less so.*


"The Soviets appeared to have carefully observed and analyzed the German Blitzkrieg successes of 1939 and 1940 and to have* learned useful lessons.* They must have noticed that in May 1940 the French had massed their forces right at the border as well as in Belgium, thus making it possible for the German war machine to encircle them in a major Kesselschlacht. (British troops were also caught in this encirclement, but managed to escape via Dunkirk.) 

The Soviets did leave some troops at the border, of course, and these troops predictably suffered the Soviet Union’s major losses during the opening stages of Barbarossa. *But – contrary to what is claimed by historians such as Richard Overy[16] – the bulk of the Red Army was held back in the rear, avoiding entrapment.* It was this “defence in depth” that frustrated the German ambition to destroy the Red Army in its entirety. 

As Marshal Zhukov was to write in his memoirs, “the Soviet Union would have been smashed if we had organized all our forces at the border.


..  when Barbarossa started on June 22,* the available (German) supplies of fuel, tires, spare parts etc., were only good enough for about two months.....*

The Wehrmacht continued to advance, albeit *very slowly, and by mid-November *some units found themselves at only 30 kilometers from the capital. But the *troops were now totally exhausted, and running out of supplies. Their commanders knew that it was simply impossible to take Moscow.*
Hitler s Failed Blitzkrieg against the Soviet Union. The Battle of Moscow and Stalingrad Turning Point of World War II Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization 
72 Years Ago, December 1941: Turning Point of World War II
'The Victory of the Red Army in front of Moscow was a Major Break'…
by Jacques Pauwels



By attacking in June, Hitler had planned to avoid Russia's three greatest generals....December, January, and February.
He didn't.


So.....why did Roosevelt support every desire of Stalin's?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Statistikhengst said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Europe suffers, with respect to its American cousin, from the debtor’s complex. It is clearly understood, at least in Western Europe, that without American help in 1917, and especially in 1944, it would have been purely and simply wiped off the map *or permanently colonized by Soviet troops*."
> Pascal Bruckner in his book_The Tyranny of Guilt: An Essay on Western Masochism_.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> 
> 
> *"...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."*
> 
> 
> Sound like Russia was about to surrender to Hitler, or be defeated by same?
> 
> 
> 
> And "...permanently colonized by Soviet troops..."
> was *exactly the plan that Stalin's ally, Roosevelt, had in mind:*
> 
> Evidence can be seen in a document which Roosevelt's live-in Soviet spy, Harry Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Robert Sherwood's book, "Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,":
> 
> "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is *no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> 
> 
> *Again: "...no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*
> *More proof that no one believed that Stalin would be defeated by Hitler: so much for 'Roosevelt's Alibi.'*
> 
> 
> Actually....what that means is that, with Germany crushed, communism could not be resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid? With our help, SU was able to regain it's footing in the war. Had the USA not entered the war in December 1941, Britain would have surely fallen and then Hitler would have only had a 1-front war to fight instead of 2. Even with our entrance into the war, the Axis had dominance well into 1943. Without our entrance into the war, Stalingrad would likely have not been recaptured in 1943, the Germans would have captured all of the ploesti oilfields and way beyond and that would have been that. Defeat for Russia.
> 
> You live in a complete fantasy world, full of colorful unicorns.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't read.
> 
> The thread disproved everything you posted, you fool.
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> *3. Hanson Baldwin, military critic of the New York Times, declares in his book, "Great Mistakes of the War:" 'There is no doubt whatsoever thatit would have been to the interest of Britain, the United States, and the world to have allowed and indeed to have encouraged-the world's two great dictatorships to fight each other to a frazzle.'*
> 
> *Baldwin writes that the United States put itself "in the role-at times a disgraceful role-of fearful suppliant and propitiating ally, anxious at nearly any cost to keep Russia fighting. In retrospect, how stupid!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it did not.  Not even slightly.
> 
> It doesn't speak to even one of the many points I made.
> 
> You are clinically insane.
Click to expand...




"...clinically insane."

So....being an inmate of the asylum makes you believe (I almost said 'think') that you understand the terminology?

Seriously, weren't you surprised that, after the doctors made the intermastoid incision, and removed your brain- you were still able to post on the board?


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> I regularly complain that I don't have stiffer competition....and today is no exception. So..*.I have to do their job!*
> 
> Here's an argument they could have made, based on history:
> 
> 
> 10. The apologists may claim that WWII was WWI redux..." The*Treaty of Brest-Litovsk *was a peace treaty signed on March 3, 1918, between the new Bolshevik government of Russia (the Russian Soviet Federated Socialist Republic) and the Central Powers (Germany,Austria-Hungary,Bulgaria, and Turkey), *that ended Russia's participation in World War I." *
> Treaty of Brest-Litovsk - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But their argument would be based on either ignorance or dishonesty.
> 
> Unlike the prior world war, *Stalin and the Russians were ready and able....The Germans, less so.*
> 
> 
> "The Soviets appeared to have carefully observed and analyzed the German Blitzkrieg successes of 1939 and 1940 and to have* learned useful lessons.* They must have noticed that in May 1940 the French had massed their forces right at the border as well as in Belgium, thus making it possible for the German war machine to encircle them in a major Kesselschlacht. (British troops were also caught in this encirclement, but managed to escape via Dunkirk.)
> 
> The Soviets did leave some troops at the border, of course, and these troops predictably suffered the Soviet Union’s major losses during the opening stages of Barbarossa. *But – contrary to what is claimed by historians such as Richard Overy[16] – the bulk of the Red Army was held back in the rear, avoiding entrapment.* It was this “defence in depth” that frustrated the German ambition to destroy the Red Army in its entirety.
> 
> As Marshal Zhukov was to write in his memoirs, “the Soviet Union would have been smashed if we had organized all our forces at the border.
> 
> 
> ..  when Barbarossa started on June 22,* the available (German) supplies of fuel, tires, spare parts etc., were only good enough for about two months.....*
> 
> The Wehrmacht continued to advance, albeit *very slowly, and by mid-November *some units found themselves at only 30 kilometers from the capital. But the *troops were now totally exhausted, and running out of supplies. Their commanders knew that it was simply impossible to take Moscow.*
> Hitler s Failed Blitzkrieg against the Soviet Union. The Battle of Moscow and Stalingrad Turning Point of World War II Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
> 72 Years Ago, December 1941: Turning Point of World War II
> 'The Victory of the Red Army in front of Moscow was a Major Break'…
> by Jacques Pauwels
> 
> 
> 
> By attacking in June, Hitler had planned to avoid Russia's three greatest generals....December, January, and February.
> He didn't.
> 
> 
> So.....why did Roosevelt support every desire of Stalin's?


He didn't FDR denied Stalin first tier weapons from heavy bombers to individual infantry weapons.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silliest comment of the days is "If Germany's defeat was Roosevelt's ultimate goal, the Allies could have accepted surrender, rather than bowing to Stalin's demand of 'unconditional surrender.'"
> 
> The major reason for unconditional surrender is that no German was going to be allowed the "stab in the back" theory after WWI used by the Germans to start WWII.  The Allies were determined to grind Germany into the ground, and by the turn of the century Germany had reunified and firmly supports the West against Russia.
> 
> PC is off her game today.  She is simply being slapped back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fool....and, and as usual, don't have a clue about what you are posting.
> 
> The only reason for "unconditional surrender" policy was that FDR's boss, Joseph Stalin demanded it.
> 
> 
> Now watch how...unlike you....I can prove very thing I post:
> 
> 1. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris.*Try as he might, the Allies would not open communications channels with Canaris .
> 
> Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:
> *'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> *2. Did you see the date: 1942.*
> When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims"Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> Three years of American soldiers dying!
> 
> 3. What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia...*"
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to recognize that, just as your name is a metonym for lying and deceit, my is for honesty and knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What terms of surrender did you want to give Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hitler would not be in power,  nor involved in the surrender.
> He would be dead, or turned over to the Allies for trial.
> 
> 2. Germans would be used by the Allies exactly as they were used after the war.
> a. They developed our CIA
> and
> b. our rocket program.
> 
> 3. You, being pretty much an uneducated dolt, are clueless as to the anti-Nazi resistance.
> 'Colonel General Ludwig - BeckBeginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter,_Goerdeler's Struggle_, pp. 35-3G, 75-79).
> 
> As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann,_German Resistance_, p. 153).'
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a book once in a while.
Click to expand...

1. Hitler was in power. Those who conspired to kill him ended up dead. Even those who slightly disagreed with him ended up dead

2. Predisposed on knocking off Hitler. Your problem remains an entrenched dictator who would allow his country to be burned to the ground rather than surrender

3 Hitler faced "resistance" since the mid twenties. He faced over 30 assassination attempts. He survived to the end. Nothing you propose would change that

Same question.......what in your imaginary situation leaves us in a better situation than FDR led us to......FDR is hard to beat


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silliest comment of the days is "If Germany's defeat was Roosevelt's ultimate goal, the Allies could have accepted surrender, rather than bowing to Stalin's demand of 'unconditional surrender.'"
> 
> The major reason for unconditional surrender is that no German was going to be allowed the "stab in the back" theory after WWI used by the Germans to start WWII.  The Allies were determined to grind Germany into the ground, and by the turn of the century Germany had reunified and firmly supports the West against Russia.
> 
> PC is off her game today.  She is simply being slapped back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fool....and, and as usual, don't have a clue about what you are posting.
> 
> The only reason for "unconditional surrender" policy was that FDR's boss, Joseph Stalin demanded it.
> 
> 
> Now watch how...unlike you....I can prove very thing I post:
> 
> 1. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris.*Try as he might, the Allies would not open communications channels with Canaris .
> 
> Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:
> *'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> *2. Did you see the date: 1942.*
> When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims"Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> Three years of American soldiers dying!
> 
> 3. What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia...*"
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to recognize that, just as your name is a metonym for lying and deceit, my is for honesty and knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What terms of surrender did you want to give Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hitler would not be in power,  nor involved in the surrender.
> He would be dead, or turned over to the Allies for trial.
> 
> 2. Germans would be used by the Allies exactly as they were used after the war.
> a. They developed our CIA
> and
> b. our rocket program.
> 
> 3. You, being pretty much an uneducated dolt, are clueless as to the anti-Nazi resistance.
> 'Colonel General Ludwig - BeckBeginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter,_Goerdeler's Struggle_, pp. 35-3G, 75-79).
> 
> As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann,_German Resistance_, p. 153).'
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a book once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Hitler was in power. Those who conspired to kill him ended up dead. Even those who slightly disagreed with him ended up dead
> 
> 2. Predisposed on knocking off Hitler. Your problem remains an entrenched dictator who would allow his country to be burned to the ground rather than surrender
> 
> 3 Hitler faced "resistance" since the mid twenties. He faced over 30 assassination attempts. He survived to the end. Nothing you propose would change that
> 
> Same question.......what in your imaginary situation leaves us in a better situation than FDR led us to......FDR is hard to beat
Click to expand...




I just showed that you are an educated dunce with now knowledge of the anti-Nazi resistance....

Therefore, your post is simply another 'is not, is not' chant of a moron.


----------



## Penelope

*Although many of Great Purge victims were ethnic or religious Jews, they were not specifically targeted as an ethnic group during this campaign according to Mikhail Baitalsky*

Stalin and antisemitism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

of course Stalin didn't do that because they were jews, but Hitler did. Unreal.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silliest comment of the days is "If Germany's defeat was Roosevelt's ultimate goal, the Allies could have accepted surrender, rather than bowing to Stalin's demand of 'unconditional surrender.'"
> 
> The major reason for unconditional surrender is that no German was going to be allowed the "stab in the back" theory after WWI used by the Germans to start WWII.  The Allies were determined to grind Germany into the ground, and by the turn of the century Germany had reunified and firmly supports the West against Russia.
> 
> PC is off her game today.  She is simply being slapped back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fool....and, and as usual, don't have a clue about what you are posting.
> 
> The only reason for "unconditional surrender" policy was that FDR's boss, Joseph Stalin demanded it.
> 
> 
> Now watch how...unlike you....I can prove very thing I post:
> 
> 1. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris.*Try as he might, the Allies would not open communications channels with Canaris .
> 
> Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:
> *'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> *2. Did you see the date: 1942.*
> When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims"Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> Three years of American soldiers dying!
> 
> 3. What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia...*"
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to recognize that, just as your name is a metonym for lying and deceit, my is for honesty and knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What terms of surrender did you want to give Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hitler would not be in power,  nor involved in the surrender.
> He would be dead, or turned over to the Allies for trial.
> 
> 2. Germans would be used by the Allies exactly as they were used after the war.
> a. They developed our CIA
> and
> b. our rocket program.
> 
> 3. You, being pretty much an uneducated dolt, are clueless as to the anti-Nazi resistance.
> 'Colonel General Ludwig - BeckBeginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter,_Goerdeler's Struggle_, pp. 35-3G, 75-79).
> 
> As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann,_German Resistance_, p. 153).'
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a book once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Hitler was in power. Those who conspired to kill him ended up dead. Even those who slightly disagreed with him ended up dead
> 
> 2. Predisposed on knocking off Hitler. Your problem remains an entrenched dictator who would allow his country to be burned to the ground rather than surrender
> 
> 3 Hitler faced "resistance" since the mid twenties. He faced over 30 assassination attempts. He survived to the end. Nothing you propose would change that
> 
> Same question.......what in your imaginary situation leaves us in a better situation than FDR led us to......FDR is hard to beat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just showed that you are an educated dunce with now knowledge of the anti-Nazi resistance....
> 
> Therefore, your post is simply another 'is not, is not' chant of a moron.
Click to expand...

You never answer challenges, but just for the heck of it, what anti resistance in Germany are you aware of that was not communist and supported by the Soviets?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silliest comment of the days is "If Germany's defeat was Roosevelt's ultimate goal, the Allies could have accepted surrender, rather than bowing to Stalin's demand of 'unconditional surrender.'"
> 
> The major reason for unconditional surrender is that no German was going to be allowed the "stab in the back" theory after WWI used by the Germans to start WWII.  The Allies were determined to grind Germany into the ground, and by the turn of the century Germany had reunified and firmly supports the West against Russia.
> 
> PC is off her game today.  She is simply being slapped back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fool....and, and as usual, don't have a clue about what you are posting.
> 
> The only reason for "unconditional surrender" policy was that FDR's boss, Joseph Stalin demanded it.
> 
> 
> Now watch how...unlike you....I can prove very thing I post:
> 
> 1. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris.*Try as he might, the Allies would not open communications channels with Canaris .
> 
> Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:
> *'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> *2. Did you see the date: 1942.*
> When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims"Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> Three years of American soldiers dying!
> 
> 3. What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia...*"
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to recognize that, just as your name is a metonym for lying and deceit, my is for honesty and knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What terms of surrender did you want to give Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hitler would not be in power,  nor involved in the surrender.
> He would be dead, or turned over to the Allies for trial.
> 
> 2. Germans would be used by the Allies exactly as they were used after the war.
> a. They developed our CIA
> and
> b. our rocket program.
> 
> 3. You, being pretty much an uneducated dolt, are clueless as to the anti-Nazi resistance.
> 'Colonel General Ludwig - BeckBeginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter,_Goerdeler's Struggle_, pp. 35-3G, 75-79).
> 
> As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann,_German Resistance_, p. 153).'
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a book once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Hitler was in power. Those who conspired to kill him ended up dead. Even those who slightly disagreed with him ended up dead
> 
> 2. Predisposed on knocking off Hitler. Your problem remains an entrenched dictator who would allow his country to be burned to the ground rather than surrender
> 
> 3 Hitler faced "resistance" since the mid twenties. He faced over 30 assassination attempts. He survived to the end. Nothing you propose would change that
> 
> Same question.......what in your imaginary situation leaves us in a better situation than FDR led us to......FDR is hard to beat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just showed that you are an educated dunce with now knowledge of the anti-Nazi resistance....
> 
> Therefore, your post is simply another 'is not, is not' chant of a moron.
Click to expand...


You just showed you are running away..

So where are we?

1. You need to define your terms of surrender
2. You need a progression of what happens when Germany attacks USSR   and we stay out
3. You need to explain what happens to Western Europe after your Germany-USSR war
4. You need to define an ending situation better than FDR led us to


----------



## Penelope

Statistikhengst said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does no such thing.
> 
> There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.
> 
> While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.
> 
> Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no plan to exterminate the Jews except the ones left needed to be locked up and put in labor camps due to most were soviet communist. and would pose a danger to Germany. Of course many were involved in Partisan groups and did much damage as can be. No gas camps , and no preplanned extermination plan.
> 
> Many died do to typhus, starvation, fighting and of course at the hands of some brutal Germans and Soviets, but only a fool would think the German has a plan for mass extermination of the Jews. Are you aware many jews were also criminals and needed to be locked up as well. Jew Communism was alive and well in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you are even more clinically insane than PC, you jew-hating piece of shit.
Click to expand...


I can see this thread is very irritating to you, I know how dare us question the events of WWII. Some people have spent time in prison for it, but today we have freedom of speech, in the USA anyway.


----------



## JakeStarkey

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silliest comment of the days is "If Germany's defeat was Roosevelt's ultimate goal, the Allies could have accepted surrender, rather than bowing to Stalin's demand of 'unconditional surrender.'"
> 
> The major reason for unconditional surrender is that no German was going to be allowed the "stab in the back" theory after WWI used by the Germans to start WWII.  The Allies were determined to grind Germany into the ground, and by the turn of the century Germany had reunified and firmly supports the West against Russia.
> 
> PC is off her game today.  She is simply being slapped back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fool....and, and as usual, don't have a clue about what you are posting.
> 
> The only reason for "unconditional surrender" policy was that FDR's boss, Joseph Stalin demanded it.
> 
> 
> Now watch how...unlike you....I can prove very thing I post:
> 
> 1. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris.*Try as he might, the Allies would not open communications channels with Canaris .
> 
> Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:
> *'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> *2. Did you see the date: 1942.*
> When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims"Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> Three years of American soldiers dying!
> 
> 3. What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia...*"
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to recognize that, just as your name is a metonym for lying and deceit, my is for honesty and knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What terms of surrender did you want to give Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hitler would not be in power,  nor involved in the surrender.
> He would be dead, or turned over to the Allies for trial.
> 
> 2. Germans would be used by the Allies exactly as they were used after the war.
> a. They developed our CIA
> and
> b. our rocket program.
> 
> 3. You, being pretty much an uneducated dolt, are clueless as to the anti-Nazi resistance.
> 'Colonel General Ludwig - BeckBeginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter,_Goerdeler's Struggle_, pp. 35-3G, 75-79).
> 
> As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann,_German Resistance_, p. 153).'
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a book once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Hitler was in power. Those who conspired to kill him ended up dead. Even those who slightly disagreed with him ended up dead
> 
> 2. Predisposed on knocking off Hitler. Your problem remains an entrenched dictator who would allow his country to be burned to the ground rather than surrender
> 
> 3 Hitler faced "resistance" since the mid twenties. He faced over 30 assassination attempts. He survived to the end. Nothing you propose would change that
> 
> Same question.......what in your imaginary situation leaves us in a better situation than FDR led us to......FDR is hard to beat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed that you are an educated dunce with now knowledge of the anti-Nazi resistance....Therefore, your post is simply another 'is not, is not' chant of a moron.
Click to expand...

You did nothing of the sort.  The resistance failed several times with great losses.  You think your "wish" is somehow "fact".


----------



## JakeStarkey

Penelope, you are the anti-semite to the PC extreme reactionary right.

Please. . .  both of you . . . actually use sources objectively and critically.


----------



## Camp

JakeStarkey said:


> Penelope, you are the anti-semite to the PC extreme reactionary right.
> 
> Please. . .  both of you . . . actually use sources objectively and critically.


Never going to happen. There are no objective and critical sources of support for their conspiracy theories.


----------



## Penelope

JakeStarkey said:


> Penelope, you are the anti-semite to the PC extreme reactionary right.
> 
> Please. . .  both of you . . . actually use sources objectively and critically.



I am , see my signature and I have listed links on other places.


----------



## rightwinger

Penelope said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope, you are the anti-semite to the PC extreme reactionary right.
> 
> Please. . .  both of you . . . actually use sources objectively and critically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am , see my signature and I have listed links on other places.
Click to expand...

Please go troll another thread


----------



## JakeStarkey

Penelope said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope, you are the anti-semite to the PC extreme reactionary right.
> 
> Please. . .  both of you . . . actually use sources objectively and critically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am , see my signature and I have listed links on other places.
Click to expand...

Your sig is an assertion that your conclusions (Jews be da demon) do not support.


----------



## PoliticalChic

So....what have we learned today?


11. "Between June 22, 1941, and January 31, 1942, the Germans had lost 6,000 airplanes and more than 3,200 tanks and similar vehicles; and no less than 918,000 men had been killed, wounded, or gone missing in action, amounting to 28.7 percent of the average strength of the army, namely, 3,2 million men.[33]

 (In the Soviet Union, Germany would lose no less than 10 million of its total 13.5 million men killed, wounded, or taken prisoner during the entire war; and *the Red Army would end up claiming credit for 90 per cent of all Germans killed *in the Second World War.) 
Clive Ponting, 'Armageddon: The Second World War,'  p. 130; Stephen E. Ambrose 'Americans at War,'  p. 72. ” 



And this, the only logical conclusion:

  "....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence (comment)


Clearly, any explanation of Roosevelt's pro-Soviet policy cannot rely on the fear of Stalin quitting the war.

So...one more Liberal myth put to rest......yet the worship of Roosevelt continues unabated.


*Liberalism is based on the unthinking acceptance of myth and fabrication.*

*Always.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

PC, you finally have tried.  You write, ""....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ...".

That's just it, though.  Germany would not surrender, now, did they?  They had to be crushed on the battle field.  Your fabricated myth fails.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JakeStarkey said:


> PC, you finally have tried.  You write, ""....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ...".
> 
> That's just it, though.  Germany would not surrender, now, did they?  They had to be crushed on the battle field.  Your fabricated myth fails.





Because you say so????

But everyone knows you're a congenital liar.....

...that's how you earned the appellation "Fakey."


----------



## JakeStarkey

PoliticalChic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> PC, you finally have tried.  You write, ""....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ...".
> 
> That's just it, though.  Germany would not surrender, now, did they?  They had to be crushed on the battle field.  Your fabricated myth fails.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you say so????  But everyone knows you're a congenital liar.....  ...that's how you earned the appellation "Fakey."
Click to expand...

Why the personal attack?  Because you lost again.   The facts, in actually the situation you describe, show the Germans were crushed.  They never offered to surrender to terms they were willing to accept.

Those are the facts, PC.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> So....what have we learned today?
> 
> 
> 11. "Between June 22, 1941, and January 31, 1942, the Germans had lost 6,000 airplanes and more than 3,200 tanks and similar vehicles; and no less than 918,000 men had been killed, wounded, or gone missing in action, amounting to 28.7 percent of the average strength of the army, namely, 3,2 million men.[33]
> 
> (In the Soviet Union, Germany would lose no less than 10 million of its total 13.5 million men killed, wounded, or taken prisoner during the entire war; and *the Red Army would end up claiming credit for 90 per cent of all Germans killed *in the Second World War.)
> Clive Ponting, 'Armageddon: The Second World War,'  p. 130; Stephen E. Ambrose 'Americans at War,'  p. 72. ”
> 
> 
> 
> And this, the only logical conclusion:
> 
> "....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
> So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence (comment)
> 
> 
> Clearly, any explanation of Roosevelt's pro-Soviet policy cannot rely on the fear of Stalin quitting the war.
> 
> So...one more Liberal myth put to rest......yet the worship of Roosevelt continues unabated.
> 
> 
> *Liberalism is based on the unthinking acceptance of myth and fabrication.*
> 
> *Always.*


So...where are we

Germany fights the USSR and loses. Somehow, PC thinks the USSR will not take Western Europe which is occupied by Germany

The US Army is 3000 miles away, what makes you think they have any bargaining power over what goes on in Europe?


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....what have we learned today?
> 
> 
> 11. "Between June 22, 1941, and January 31, 1942, the Germans had lost 6,000 airplanes and more than 3,200 tanks and similar vehicles; and no less than 918,000 men had been killed, wounded, or gone missing in action, amounting to 28.7 percent of the average strength of the army, namely, 3,2 million men.[33]
> 
> (In the Soviet Union, Germany would lose no less than 10 million of its total 13.5 million men killed, wounded, or taken prisoner during the entire war; and *the Red Army would end up claiming credit for 90 per cent of all Germans killed *in the Second World War.)
> Clive Ponting, 'Armageddon: The Second World War,'  p. 130; Stephen E. Ambrose 'Americans at War,'  p. 72. ”
> 
> 
> 
> And this, the only logical conclusion:
> 
> "....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
> So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence (comment)
> 
> 
> Clearly, any explanation of Roosevelt's pro-Soviet policy cannot rely on the fear of Stalin quitting the war.
> 
> So...one more Liberal myth put to rest......yet the worship of Roosevelt continues unabated.
> 
> 
> *Liberalism is based on the unthinking acceptance of myth and fabrication.*
> 
> *Always.*
> 
> 
> 
> So...where are we
> 
> Germany fights the USSR and loses. Somehow, PC thinks the USSR will not take Western Europe which is occupied by Germany
> 
> The US Army is 3000 miles away, what makes you think they have any bargaining power over what goes on in Europe?
Click to expand...

So Stalin's Stooge went to war in Europe to keep his buddy Uncle Joe from conquering all of Europe.

{I know you did not state this, but I am using your usual tactic of debate}

You recognize that Stalin was a heinous ruthless murderer right?  You clearly think he would have overrun all of Europe, had FDR not invaded.  So...you must agree that FDR's slavish love and support of Uncle Joe, was a terrible mistake.  Right?


----------



## toxicmedia

PoliticalChic said:


> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*


Wow....how did history forget so many things?

It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan


----------



## toxicmedia

If you folks want to really hear a fantastic bit of post war history from the Russian perspective, try to Google Stephen Ambrose's 20 minute or so appearance on the old BBC World at War series from the 70's. Ambrose is still a hippie, and his research really does defend the Russian point of view, and not so much Stalin's about the post war division of Europe.


----------



## JakeStarkey

toxicmedia said:


> If you folks want to really hear a fantastic bit of post war history from the Russian perspective, try to Google Stephen Ambrose's 20 minute or so appearance on the old BBC World at War series from the 70's. Ambrose is still a hippie, and his research really does defend the Russian point of view, and not so much Stalin's about the post war division of Europe.


Post-war USSR history in eastern Europe has to begin with the communist continuation of Russian imperialism and a search for defensible borders.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....what have we learned today?
> 
> 
> 11. "Between June 22, 1941, and January 31, 1942, the Germans had lost 6,000 airplanes and more than 3,200 tanks and similar vehicles; and no less than 918,000 men had been killed, wounded, or gone missing in action, amounting to 28.7 percent of the average strength of the army, namely, 3,2 million men.[33]
> 
> (In the Soviet Union, Germany would lose no less than 10 million of its total 13.5 million men killed, wounded, or taken prisoner during the entire war; and *the Red Army would end up claiming credit for 90 per cent of all Germans killed *in the Second World War.)
> Clive Ponting, 'Armageddon: The Second World War,'  p. 130; Stephen E. Ambrose 'Americans at War,'  p. 72. ”
> 
> 
> 
> And this, the only logical conclusion:
> 
> "....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
> So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence (comment)
> 
> 
> Clearly, any explanation of Roosevelt's pro-Soviet policy cannot rely on the fear of Stalin quitting the war.
> 
> So...one more Liberal myth put to rest......yet the worship of Roosevelt continues unabated.
> 
> 
> *Liberalism is based on the unthinking acceptance of myth and fabrication.*
> 
> *Always.*
> 
> 
> 
> So...where are we
> 
> Germany fights the USSR and loses. Somehow, PC thinks the USSR will not take Western Europe which is occupied by Germany
> 
> The US Army is 3000 miles away, what makes you think they have any bargaining power over what goes on in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stalin's Stooge went to war in Europe to keep his buddy Uncle Joe from conquering all of Europe.
> 
> {I know you did not state this, but I am using your usual tactic of debate}
> 
> You recognize that Stalin was a heinous ruthless murderer right?  You clearly think he would have overrun all of Europe, had FDR not invaded.  So...you must agree that FDR's slavish love and support of Uncle Joe, was a terrible mistake.  Right?
Click to expand...

By going into WWII, FDR saved Western Europe 
How does that make him a stooge

Stalin did 90% of the fighting and dying and we ended up with half the continent

Pretty crafty by FDR


----------



## Camp

toxicmedia said:


> If you folks want to really hear a fantastic bit of post war history from the Russian perspective, try to Google Stephen Ambrose's 20 minute or so appearance on the old BBC World at War series from the 70's. Ambrose is still a hippie, and his research really does defend the Russian point of view, and not so much Stalin's about the post war division of Europe.


You can see it here. The "20 minute or so..." part starts at about 5 minutes in. The whole episode is relevant to the topic of this thread. 

youtube.com/watch?v=e3jbehzcAKc


----------



## PoliticalChic

toxicmedia said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
Click to expand...



1. The winner writes the history.

Stalin was the winner.


2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.

" Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
 Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
Coulter


Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
Click to expand...

 
Lets see who won

Stalin
- Lost 20 million casualties
- Much of his country destroyed
- Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
- Communism ultimately collapsed

FDR
- Lost 400,000
- Emerged with strongest military in the world
- Emerged with strongest economy
- Avoided any damage to the US
- Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies

FDR wins once again


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....what have we learned today?
> 
> 
> 11. "Between June 22, 1941, and January 31, 1942, the Germans had lost 6,000 airplanes and more than 3,200 tanks and similar vehicles; and no less than 918,000 men had been killed, wounded, or gone missing in action, amounting to 28.7 percent of the average strength of the army, namely, 3,2 million men.[33]
> 
> (In the Soviet Union, Germany would lose no less than 10 million of its total 13.5 million men killed, wounded, or taken prisoner during the entire war; and *the Red Army would end up claiming credit for 90 per cent of all Germans killed *in the Second World War.)
> Clive Ponting, 'Armageddon: The Second World War,'  p. 130; Stephen E. Ambrose 'Americans at War,'  p. 72. ”
> 
> 
> 
> And this, the only logical conclusion:
> 
> "....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
> So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence (comment)
> 
> 
> Clearly, any explanation of Roosevelt's pro-Soviet policy cannot rely on the fear of Stalin quitting the war.
> 
> So...one more Liberal myth put to rest......yet the worship of Roosevelt continues unabated.
> 
> 
> *Liberalism is based on the unthinking acceptance of myth and fabrication.*
> 
> *Always.*
> 
> 
> 
> So...where are we
> 
> Germany fights the USSR and loses. Somehow, PC thinks the USSR will not take Western Europe which is occupied by Germany
> 
> The US Army is 3000 miles away, what makes you think they have any bargaining power over what goes on in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stalin's Stooge went to war in Europe to keep his buddy Uncle Joe from conquering all of Europe.
> 
> {I know you did not state this, but I am using your usual tactic of debate}
> 
> You recognize that Stalin was a heinous ruthless murderer right?  You clearly think he would have overrun all of Europe, had FDR not invaded.  So...you must agree that FDR's slavish love and support of Uncle Joe, was a terrible mistake.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By going into WWII, FDR saved Western Europe
> How does that make him a stooge
> 
> Stalin did 90% of the fighting and dying and we ended up with half the continent
> 
> Pretty crafty by FDR
Click to expand...

Why Polichic could have beaten Hitler and his military machine single handed, just like Superman did during the war..


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
Click to expand...




Stop lying.

Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...

...he had 20 million victims.

That's only the Russian victims.



By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....

150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.


----------



## PoliticalChic

toxicmedia said:


> If you folks want to really hear a fantastic bit of post war history from the Russian perspective, try to Google Stephen Ambrose's 20 minute or so appearance on the old BBC World at War series from the 70's. Ambrose is still a hippie, and his research really does defend the Russian point of view, and not so much Stalin's about the post war division of Europe.





You're not serious, are you?????


All history taught in American universities since the 40s has been "from the Russian perspective."


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
Click to expand...

Yes, post the multitudes of felicitations from all American liberals...prove the lies that come out of your mouth with cut-n-paste articles...from Ann no doubt...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, post the multitudes of felicitations from all American liberals...proof the lies that come out of your mouth with cut-n-paste articles...from Ann no doubt...
Click to expand...



1. I never lie.
Can you cite one?

2. Can you explain why the uneducated....i.e., you, ...find 'cut and paste' to be a pejorative?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you folks want to really hear a fantastic bit of post war history from the Russian perspective, try to Google Stephen Ambrose's 20 minute or so appearance on the old BBC World at War series from the 70's. Ambrose is still a hippie, and his research really does defend the Russian point of view, and not so much Stalin's about the post war division of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not serious, are you?????
> 
> 
> All history taught in American universities since the 40s has been "from the Russian perspective."
Click to expand...

But written by US authors..with a Russian slant....Most I have read leave the Soviets as minor players in our winning the war scenarios..Cast an unfavorable light upon communism and the leaders.I have yet to read one exalting communistic ideals and their cult leadership...Maybe I went to the wrong colleges and universities like yours...


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, post the multitudes of felicitations from all American liberals...proof the lies that come out of your mouth with cut-n-paste articles...from Ann no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I never lie.
> Can you cite one?
> 
> 2. Can you explain why the uneducated....i.e., you, ...find 'cut and paste' to be a pejorative?
Click to expand...

I see no list of all liberals that claimed Oblama was the messiah...Derp...


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
Click to expand...

Again with that lie?

You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier

The war could have ended in 1940....go at it

FDR is supposed to dictate surrender terms in 1940 before the US is even in the war ?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
Click to expand...

I see you only Heritage Foundation/Ann Coulter flag is waving...Are you and Mathew related, all you can do is beat a dead horse with the same shtick as usual, you're stuck in a rut, try a new approach...


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
Click to expand...

She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you folks want to really hear a fantastic bit of post war history from the Russian perspective, try to Google Stephen Ambrose's 20 minute or so appearance on the old BBC World at War series from the 70's. Ambrose is still a hippie, and his research really does defend the Russian point of view, and not so much Stalin's about the post war division of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not serious, are you?????
> 
> 
> All history taught in American universities since the 40s has been "from the Russian perspective."
Click to expand...

I posted a link to the hour long historical documentary mentioned. It was made in 1973. The average American soldier serving in WWII was 25, meaning that the documentary was created to be viewed by the people who actually lived during that the period being covered. The audience for that group would be less than 60 years old in many cases, some might be looking at themselves in the old films, or at least viewing incidents they participated in. The people interviewed are the actual participants. The writers were present when many of the events took place. It isn't history written by Russians. It is history written with a view and influence of the people who lived it. You might find some mistakes and misconceptions that can be pointed out and debated, but it is far better than the revisionist garbage used to promote  a political driven conspiracy theory or a revisionist account created to mislead the audience away from truth.
FDR was chosen four times by the American people to lead them through some of the most dangerous and difficult times in American history. He came into the Presidency in the midst of the Great Depression and while storm clouds of war were gathering in Japan and Germany. During his time in office the Depression ended, Japan and Germany were defeated and America had become the strongest and richest county in the world. Morons like the author of the OP think they know how all of that could have been done better, easier, more efficiently and with better results.


----------



## rightwinger

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
Click to expand...

 
Hitler wouldn't surrender in May 1945 with the Soviets knocking on his door, but Frau Braun claims he would have surrendered in 1940 if FDR asked him nicely


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler wouldn't surrender with the Soviets knocking on his door, but Frau Braun claims he would have surrendered in 1940 if FDR asked him nicely
Click to expand...

He would have just given up the farm and gone fishing...But that mean FDR wouldna not let him..Hitler was such a blessing and was putting out feelers to the allies for peace...he didn't mean to start the war either, and them Jews accidentally feel into the ovens...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you folks want to really hear a fantastic bit of post war history from the Russian perspective, try to Google Stephen Ambrose's 20 minute or so appearance on the old BBC World at War series from the 70's. Ambrose is still a hippie, and his research really does defend the Russian point of view, and not so much Stalin's about the post war division of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not serious, are you?????
> 
> 
> All history taught in American universities since the 40s has been "from the Russian perspective."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But written by US authors..with a Russian slant....Most I have read leave the Soviets as minor players in our winning the war scenarios..Cast an unfavorable light upon communism and the leaders.I have yet to read one exalting communistic ideals and their cult leadership...Maybe I went to the wrong colleges and universities like yours...
Click to expand...




1. The best kind of scam is one in which the one being scammed doesn't realized that they've been scammed.

That's you: oblivious.

2. In "Koba the Dread: Laughter and the Twenty Million," Martin Amis, begins with this question: Why can people joke about Stalin, the USSR, and their past "flirtations" with communism, while no one can (in acceptable society) make similar jokes about Hitler and National Socialist Germany?



Go into a quiet room, and think deeply about the import of that question.

And remember.....there is not a single metric by which Stalin can be judged less evil than Hitler.


3. ".I have yet to read one exalting communistic ideals and their cult leadership."
You are really obtuse.
There are numerous examples of professors and self-proclaimed intellectuals who claim to be communists and Marxists.....

How many claim to be Nazis?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, post the multitudes of felicitations from all American liberals...proof the lies that come out of your mouth with cut-n-paste articles...from Ann no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I never lie.
> Can you cite one?
> 
> 2. Can you explain why the uneducated....i.e., you, ...find 'cut and paste' to be a pejorative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see no list of all liberals that claimed Oblama was the messiah...Derp...
Click to expand...




a.He claimed, at his nomination, that this would be “the moment when the rise of the oceans would begin to slow and our planet begin to heal.” Barack Obama’s victory speech, June 3, 2008 The day will come when we look back at this display of hubris and narcissism, and the complicity of the public which found him more popular than Jesus Christ, Martin Luther King, and Mother Teresa (January 2009 poll found in ‘Christianity Today,’ February 22, 2009) as astounding.


b. David Cordero, 24, made the sculpture for his senior show after noticing all the attention Obama has received: "All of this is a response to what I've been witnessing and hearing, this idea that Barack is sort of a potential savior that might come and absolve the country of all its sins," Cordero said.Sculpture of Obama as Jesus causes stir - politics - Decision '08 - Barack Obama News - msnbc.com

c. Obama told the estimated crowd of 450 people that her husband is "the kind of president this country deserves. "
Obama closed by asking the crowd three times: "Are you in?"
She responded to her own question by saying: "Because I am so in."

"We have an amazing story to tell," she said. "This president has brought us out of the dark and into the light."
Source: Michelle Obama, Campaign rally. April 17, 2012.

d. In its November 22, 2010 issue, Obama has been shown by Newsweek on its cover page with multiple arms balancing several policy issues while raising his left leg mimicking the cosmic dance of the Hindu deity; considered a manifestation of Lord Shiva.
... Newsweek has named Obama "god of all things" on its cover.
SOURCE: Times of India (November 20, 2010).

e. Rabbi David Saperstein, reading from Psalms in English and Hebrew, noticed from the altar that the good men and women of the congregation that day, including the Bidens and other dignitaries, had not yet stood. Finally Bishop Vashti McKenzie of the African Methodist Church asked that everyone rise. At that moment Saperstein saw something from his angle of vision: "If I had seen it in a movie I would have groaned and said, 'Give me a break. That's so trite.'" A beam of morning light shown [sic] through the stained-glass windows and illuminated the president-elect's face. Several of the clergy and choir on the altar who also saw it marveled afterward about the presence of the Divine.
The Promise: President Obama, Year One, by Jonathan Alter.
(Simon & Schuster, May 2010 - p. 102)

f. He is provocative in insisting on an outstretched hand, where others only see animosity.
His tangible results in the short time that he has been active – are few and far between. His greatest results have been created with words and speeches – words that remain in the consciousness of their audience and have long-term effects.

He comes from humble beginnings and defends the weak and vulnerable, because he can identify himself with their conditions.

And no we are not thinking of Jesus Christ, whose birthday has just been celebrated - - but rather the President of the United States Barack Hussein Obama. [...]
Today, his historic Health Reform is being passed through the American Senate – a welfare policy breakthrough that several of his predecessors have been unable to manage. [...]

On the other hand, we have Jesus’ miracles that everyone still remembers, but which only benefitted a few.

Obama is, of course, greater than Jesus –
Source: "Obama greater than Jesus" Politiken Editorial [Denmark] December 29, 2009.

g. The White House released a photo of Obama with a halo around his head:Photostream: Business and Pleasure in August | The White House

h. "Obama is standing above the country, above the world. He's sort of GOD."

"In a way Obama is standing above the country, above the world. He's sort of GOD. He's going to bring all different sides together."

- Newsweek editor Evan Thomas

i. EAST POINT, Ga.—The day after Barack Obama was elected president, Larry Younginer knelt in front of the congregants at his suburban Atlanta church and offered a prayer of thanks.
"Lord, we have again come to you in prayer, and you have heard our cries from heaven, and you have sent us again from the state called Illinois, a man called Barack to heal our land," said Younginer, a 62-year-old retired information systems worker at Coca Cola in Atlanta. "We pray that you will build a hedge around him that will protect him from those who would do him harm."
"No one saw him coming, and Christians believe God comes at us from strange angles and places we don't expect, like Jesus being born in a manger."

Some see God's will in Obama win, by Dahleen Glanton. Chicago Tribune November 29, 2008.Is Barack Obama the Messiah?

__________________

SpikeLeesaidPresident *Barack**Obama*is "not perfect," but that expectations for hisfirstterm"were way too high."

“He was a savior,black Jesus,”the actor-director told CNN's Don Lemon in an interview airing in its entirety Saturday.“Look, I don't care who it was. Expectations were way too high.”
Spike Lee Barack Obama is not perfect - POLITICO.com


Community Organizers pray to Obama:



12/17/13 "On CNN’s_Piers Morgan Live_Tuesday, in a brief discussion about President Obama, Barbara Walters actually said, “We thought that he was going to be - I shouldn't say this at Christmastime, but - the next messiah”
Read more:Barbara Walters on Obama We Thought He Was Going To Be The Next Messiah


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
Click to expand...



See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.

I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.

Did I?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.
> 
> I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.
> 
> Did I?
Click to expand...

 
What did you say?

Be specific about what you expect to have happened?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.
> 
> I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.
> 
> Did I?
Click to expand...

It would be the only way out of a surrender, you have proven to be weak...


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.
> 
> I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.
> 
> Did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> Be specific about what you expect to have happened?
Click to expand...




I said you are an uneducated dunce.

Specific enough?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see who won
> 
> Stalin
> - Lost 20 million casualties
> - Much of his country destroyed
> - Gained Eastern Europe for 45 years
> - Communism ultimately collapsed
> 
> FDR
> - Lost 400,000
> - Emerged with strongest military in the world
> - Emerged with strongest economy
> - Avoided any damage to the US
> - Saved Western Europe and ended up with Germany and Japan as an allies
> 
> FDR wins once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.
> 
> I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.
> 
> Did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be the only way out of a surrender, you have proven to be weak...
Click to expand...




I asked you a question.

Did I ever say that Hitler would surrender?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.
> 
> I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.
> 
> Did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be the only way out of a surrender, you have proven to be weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you a question.
> 
> Did I ever say that Hitler would surrender?
Click to expand...

Sure, you have  implied it every time that you start this redundancy of opinion..


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, post the multitudes of felicitations from all American liberals...proof the lies that come out of your mouth with cut-n-paste articles...from Ann no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I never lie.
> Can you cite one?
> 
> 2. Can you explain why the uneducated....i.e., you, ...find 'cut and paste' to be a pejorative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see no list of all liberals that claimed Oblama was the messiah...Derp...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.He claimed, at his nomination, that this would be “the moment when the rise of the oceans would begin to slow and our planet begin to heal.” Barack Obama’s victory speech, June 3, 2008 The day will come when we look back at this display of hubris and narcissism, and the complicity of the public which found him more popular than Jesus Christ, Martin Luther King, and Mother Teresa (January 2009 poll found in ‘Christianity Today,’ February 22, 2009) as astounding.
> 
> 
> b. David Cordero, 24, made the sculpture for his senior show after noticing all the attention Obama has received: "All of this is a response to what I've been witnessing and hearing, this idea that Barack is sort of a potential savior that might come and absolve the country of all its sins," Cordero said.Sculpture of Obama as Jesus causes stir - politics - Decision '08 - Barack Obama News - msnbc.com
> 
> c. Obama told the estimated crowd of 450 people that her husband is "the kind of president this country deserves. "
> Obama closed by asking the crowd three times: "Are you in?"
> She responded to her own question by saying: "Because I am so in."
> 
> "We have an amazing story to tell," she said. "This president has brought us out of the dark and into the light."
> Source: Michelle Obama, Campaign rally. April 17, 2012.
> 
> d. In its November 22, 2010 issue, Obama has been shown by Newsweek on its cover page with multiple arms balancing several policy issues while raising his left leg mimicking the cosmic dance of the Hindu deity; considered a manifestation of Lord Shiva.
> ... Newsweek has named Obama "god of all things" on its cover.
> SOURCE: Times of India (November 20, 2010).
> 
> e. Rabbi David Saperstein, reading from Psalms in English and Hebrew, noticed from the altar that the good men and women of the congregation that day, including the Bidens and other dignitaries, had not yet stood. Finally Bishop Vashti McKenzie of the African Methodist Church asked that everyone rise. At that moment Saperstein saw something from his angle of vision: "If I had seen it in a movie I would have groaned and said, 'Give me a break. That's so trite.'" A beam of morning light shown [sic] through the stained-glass windows and illuminated the president-elect's face. Several of the clergy and choir on the altar who also saw it marveled afterward about the presence of the Divine.
> The Promise: President Obama, Year One, by Jonathan Alter.
> (Simon & Schuster, May 2010 - p. 102)
> 
> f. He is provocative in insisting on an outstretched hand, where others only see animosity.
> His tangible results in the short time that he has been active – are few and far between. His greatest results have been created with words and speeches – words that remain in the consciousness of their audience and have long-term effects.
> 
> He comes from humble beginnings and defends the weak and vulnerable, because he can identify himself with their conditions.
> 
> And no we are not thinking of Jesus Christ, whose birthday has just been celebrated - - but rather the President of the United States Barack Hussein Obama. [...]
> Today, his historic Health Reform is being passed through the American Senate – a welfare policy breakthrough that several of his predecessors have been unable to manage. [...]
> 
> On the other hand, we have Jesus’ miracles that everyone still remembers, but which only benefitted a few.
> 
> Obama is, of course, greater than Jesus –
> Source: "Obama greater than Jesus" Politiken Editorial [Denmark] December 29, 2009.
> 
> g. The White House released a photo of Obama with a halo around his head:Photostream: Business and Pleasure in August | The White House
> 
> h. "Obama is standing above the country, above the world. He's sort of GOD."
> 
> "In a way Obama is standing above the country, above the world. He's sort of GOD. He's going to bring all different sides together."
> 
> - Newsweek editor Evan Thomas
> 
> i. EAST POINT, Ga.—The day after Barack Obama was elected president, Larry Younginer knelt in front of the congregants at his suburban Atlanta church and offered a prayer of thanks.
> "Lord, we have again come to you in prayer, and you have heard our cries from heaven, and you have sent us again from the state called Illinois, a man called Barack to heal our land," said Younginer, a 62-year-old retired information systems worker at Coca Cola in Atlanta. "We pray that you will build a hedge around him that will protect him from those who would do him harm."
> "No one saw him coming, and Christians believe God comes at us from strange angles and places we don't expect, like Jesus being born in a manger."
> 
> Some see God's will in Obama win, by Dahleen Glanton. Chicago Tribune November 29, 2008.Is Barack Obama the Messiah?
> 
> __________________
> 
> SpikeLeesaidPresident *BarackObama*is "not perfect," but that expectations for hisfirstterm"were way too high."
> 
> “He was a savior,black Jesus,”the actor-director told CNN's Don Lemon in an interview airing in its entirety Saturday.“Look, I don't care who it was. Expectations were way too high.”
> Spike Lee Barack Obama is not perfect - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> Community Organizers pray to Obama:
> 
> 
> 
> 12/17/13 "On CNN’s_Piers Morgan Live_Tuesday, in a brief discussion about President Obama, Barbara Walters actually said, “We thought that he was going to be - I shouldn't say this at Christmastime, but - the next messiah”
> Read more:Barbara Walters on Obama We Thought He Was Going To Be The Next Messiah
Click to expand...

You have only proven a few people out of millions, so you are short the rest of the proof, by several tens of millions...Thanks for the info and the workout session..


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.
> 
> I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.
> 
> Did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> Be specific about what you expect to have happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said you are an uneducated dunce.
> 
> Specific enough?
Click to expand...

 


Whats the matter PC?.....run out of unrelated cut and pastes to answer with?

So where are we? ...Your eighth or tenth attempt at this lame troll thread and you still can't move beyond your lame opening post

FDR is laughing at you from his grave


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Stalin didn't have 20 million casualites...
> 
> ...he had 20 million victims.
> 
> That's only the Russian victims.
> 
> 
> 
> By insisting that Roosevelt demand 'unconditional surrender,' thereby extending the war 3-5 years....
> 
> 150,00-200,000 American soldiers were also his victims.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.
> 
> I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.
> 
> Did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be the only way out of a surrender, you have proven to be weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you a question.
> 
> Did I ever say that Hitler would surrender?
Click to expand...

 
What Frau Braun means is that FDR should have surrendered to Hitler in 1940


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> 
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.
> 
> I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.
> 
> Did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be the only way out of a surrender, you have proven to be weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you a question.
> 
> Did I ever say that Hitler would surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, you have  implied it every time that you start this redundancy of opinion..
Click to expand...




So....an admission that you've lied every time you repeated that 'redundancy."

It's a start.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with that lie?
> 
> You have yet to provide any valid scenario where the war could have ended 3-5 years earlier
> 
> The war could have ended in 1940....go at it
> 
> 
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.
> 
> I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.
> 
> Did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> Be specific about what you expect to have happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said you are an uneducated dunce.
> 
> Specific enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the matter PC?.....run out of unrelated cut and pastes to answer with?
> 
> So where are we? ...Your eighth or tenth attempt at this lame troll thread and you still can't move beyond your lame opening post
> 
> FDR is laughing at you from his grave
Click to expand...






I proved the premise...and, a bonus....I proved what a lying sack of sewage you are.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has never proven that Hitler would have surrendered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of lie you hide behind.
> 
> I never said that Hitler would have surrendered.
> 
> Did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> Be specific about what you expect to have happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said you are an uneducated dunce.
> 
> Specific enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the matter PC?.....run out of unrelated cut and pastes to answer with?
> 
> So where are we? ...Your eighth or tenth attempt at this lame troll thread and you still can't move beyond your lame opening post
> 
> FDR is laughing at you from his grave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I proved the premise...and, a bonus....I proved what a lying sack of sewage you are.
Click to expand...

 As in most of your FDR troll threads, you fail to prove anything

FDR is still laughing at you


----------



## JakeStarkey

USSR WWII casualties 25 million WW2 Statistics

PC has lost the "unconditional surrender" argument as well.

We are all laughing at PC.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JakeStarkey said:


> USSR WWII casualties 25 million WW2 Statistics
> 
> PC has lost the "unconditional surrender" argument as well.
> 
> We are all laughing at PC.




Laughing?

At education?

While regularly referred to as a jackal....now you've identified yourself as a hyena, as well.



I anticipate complaints from hyenas for the comparison.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You and your arguments are laughable, PC.

25 million USSR casualties occurred during WWII.

Your arguments about "unconditional surrender" failed.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> USSR WWII casualties 25 million WW2 Statistics
> 
> PC has lost the "unconditional surrender" argument as well.
> 
> We are all laughing at PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing?
> 
> At education?
> 
> While regularly referred to as a jackal....now you've identified yourself as a hyena, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I anticipate complaints from hyenas for the comparison.
Click to expand...

 
This is the phase of a PC thread where she stops with her irrelevant cut and pastes and relies on name calling

Rinse...repeat


----------



## toxicmedia

PoliticalChic said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you folks want to really hear a fantastic bit of post war history from the Russian perspective, try to Google Stephen Ambrose's 20 minute or so appearance on the old BBC World at War series from the 70's. Ambrose is still a hippie, and his research really does defend the Russian point of view, and not so much Stalin's about the post war division of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not serious, are you?????
> 
> 
> All history taught in American universities since the 40s has been "from the Russian perspective."
Click to expand...

No it hasn't, and I can't even imagine what you might think the "American prespective" should be

Did you watch that Stephen Ambrose vid?


----------



## toxicmedia

PoliticalChic said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....how did history forget so many things?
> 
> It seems the FDR hero worship from the left, is almost as strong as the right's hero worship of Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The winner writes the history.
> 
> Stalin was the winner.
> 
> 
> 2. The right never worships it's leaders....the Left does.
> 
> " Liberals worship  so many political deities that they must refer to them by initials, just to save time- FDR, JFK, RFK, MLK, LBJ, and O.J.
> Ever hear a conservative get weepy about “RWR” or refer to something as hokey as “Camelot”?  Passionate adoration are the primitive emotions of a mob, sentiments generally associated with women, children, and savages,..."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> Need to be reminded of all the Liberals who called Obama 'savior, messiah, or Jesus"?
Click to expand...

I gotta apologize, I'm just not able to get a finger hold on what you even mean.

But maybe because you're quoting Coulter, my ability to relate what you're saying to what I've seen, and believe, can only be described as impossible


----------



## JakeStarkey

PC simply, when compared to the objective evidence, simply does not make sense.


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....what have we learned today?
> 
> 
> 11. "Between June 22, 1941, and January 31, 1942, the Germans had lost 6,000 airplanes and more than 3,200 tanks and similar vehicles; and no less than 918,000 men had been killed, wounded, or gone missing in action, amounting to 28.7 percent of the average strength of the army, namely, 3,2 million men.[33]
> 
> (In the Soviet Union, Germany would lose no less than 10 million of its total 13.5 million men killed, wounded, or taken prisoner during the entire war; and *the Red Army would end up claiming credit for 90 per cent of all Germans killed *in the Second World War.)
> Clive Ponting, 'Armageddon: The Second World War,'  p. 130; Stephen E. Ambrose 'Americans at War,'  p. 72. ”
> 
> 
> 
> And this, the only logical conclusion:
> 
> "....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
> So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence (comment)
> 
> 
> Clearly, any explanation of Roosevelt's pro-Soviet policy cannot rely on the fear of Stalin quitting the war.
> 
> So...one more Liberal myth put to rest......yet the worship of Roosevelt continues unabated.
> 
> 
> *Liberalism is based on the unthinking acceptance of myth and fabrication.*
> 
> *Always.*
> 
> 
> 
> So...where are we
> 
> Germany fights the USSR and loses. Somehow, PC thinks the USSR will not take Western Europe which is occupied by Germany
> 
> The US Army is 3000 miles away, what makes you think they have any bargaining power over what goes on in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stalin's Stooge went to war in Europe to keep his buddy Uncle Joe from conquering all of Europe.
> 
> {I know you did not state this, but I am using your usual tactic of debate}
> 
> You recognize that Stalin was a heinous ruthless murderer right?  You clearly think he would have overrun all of Europe, had FDR not invaded.  So...you must agree that FDR's slavish love and support of Uncle Joe, was a terrible mistake.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By going into WWII, FDR saved Western Europe
> How does that make him a stooge
> 
> Stalin did 90% of the fighting and dying and we ended up with half the continent
> 
> Pretty crafty by FDR
Click to expand...

Man that is some kind of screwy logic.

Lets see...FDR ignores Stalin's heinous and murderous actions prior to going to war with Germany...ignores Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact...even lies about the Katyn Massacre to protect Stalin.  Then he provides Stalin with an open check book via Lend Lease after going to war, to the detriment of US forces.  Then he invades western Europe to save it from Stalin.

If that is considered crafty, you would be smart.


----------



## JakeStarkey

gipper, you are not crafty.


----------



## toxicmedia

Alright...let's just recognize this for what it is.

If this would have been PC's brain child, that would be one thing.

But it's not.

It's just a very poorly executed part of the ongoing attempt by the American right, post 2008, to re-write American history right back to 1790...when, apparently...if you subscribe to the right's revisions...everything started going bad, because centralist lefties started ruining everything.

So, they have taken all periods of American history, and have begun to shoe-horn every successful icon of the left into whatever revision they can dream up, that paints them in an unfavorable light.

So....Andrew Jackson was terrible because he started the first National Bank.

Lincoln was terrible because he wasn't for state's rights.

Woodrow Wilson was terrible for all sorts of reasons Glenn Beck came up with.

FDR is now bad, or PC is carrying that torch.

LBJ put blacks back on the Democratic plantation.

Etc....


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....what have we learned today?
> 
> 
> 11. "Between June 22, 1941, and January 31, 1942, the Germans had lost 6,000 airplanes and more than 3,200 tanks and similar vehicles; and no less than 918,000 men had been killed, wounded, or gone missing in action, amounting to 28.7 percent of the average strength of the army, namely, 3,2 million men.[33]
> 
> (In the Soviet Union, Germany would lose no less than 10 million of its total 13.5 million men killed, wounded, or taken prisoner during the entire war; and *the Red Army would end up claiming credit for 90 per cent of all Germans killed *in the Second World War.)
> Clive Ponting, 'Armageddon: The Second World War,'  p. 130; Stephen E. Ambrose 'Americans at War,'  p. 72. ”
> 
> 
> 
> And this, the only logical conclusion:
> 
> "....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
> So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence (comment)
> 
> 
> Clearly, any explanation of Roosevelt's pro-Soviet policy cannot rely on the fear of Stalin quitting the war.
> 
> So...one more Liberal myth put to rest......yet the worship of Roosevelt continues unabated.
> 
> 
> *Liberalism is based on the unthinking acceptance of myth and fabrication.*
> 
> *Always.*
> 
> 
> 
> So...where are we
> 
> Germany fights the USSR and loses. Somehow, PC thinks the USSR will not take Western Europe which is occupied by Germany
> 
> The US Army is 3000 miles away, what makes you think they have any bargaining power over what goes on in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stalin's Stooge went to war in Europe to keep his buddy Uncle Joe from conquering all of Europe.
> 
> {I know you did not state this, but I am using your usual tactic of debate}
> 
> You recognize that Stalin was a heinous ruthless murderer right?  You clearly think he would have overrun all of Europe, had FDR not invaded.  So...you must agree that FDR's slavish love and support of Uncle Joe, was a terrible mistake.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By going into WWII, FDR saved Western Europe
> How does that make him a stooge
> 
> Stalin did 90% of the fighting and dying and we ended up with half the continent
> 
> Pretty crafty by FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man that is some kind of screwy logic.
> 
> Lets see...FDR ignores Stalin's heinous and murderous actions prior to going to war with Germany...ignores Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact...even lies about the Katyn Massacre to protect Stalin.  Then he provides Stalin with an open check book via Lend Lease after going to war, to the detriment of US forces.  Then he invades western Europe to save it from Stalin.
> 
> If that is considered crafty, you would be smart.
Click to expand...

We provided lend lease materiel, they provided millions of dead bodies

FDR wins again


----------



## regent

America supplied about fifty billion dollars to lend lease.
Britain got about half or twenty five billion, the USSR about ten billion, France two and half, China two and the rest divided among other ten other nations or so.


----------



## Picaro

Stalin was dead in the water without Lend-Lease. No fuel booster for his air force planes and he had a pretty crappy under-performing air force. No Allied tanks in the Kursk pocket and he would still be sitting at the 1942 lines today. No locomotives and rolling stock and he wouldn't have reached Berlin until 1960. All down the list, from trucks to ammo to alloys and food, the Soviets go nowhere but suing Hitler for terms, even with the Stalingrad disaster.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The following is an uneducated remark: "Stalin was dead in the water without Lend-Lease."


----------



## Picaro

JakeStarkey said:


> The following is an uneducated remark: "Stalin was dead in the water without Lend-Lease."



The above is an uneducated troll who doesn't know much about the topic.


----------



## gipper

The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.

What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.

This author documents it...




http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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

The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.

In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,UklGRtYjAABXRUJQVlA4IMojAAAw+ACdASohAb0BPrFMn0gmI6KTSe4UZAsE9LcaJ8GG72mZMcM0EPLX4u1YanXNCpk3VzrgT1dI0XDwHhA/bDFfH2SK4t0HmaHq0rJpMagDB5UjGsLKAX3fW/AttyQt7y5mgTJIGy/vNl9wqBxj84rSguqZBdIlPF/XwRie/0xAUM+GyKimpMB/DSMVYdRVN0+gQNaq59HvwhopKihJmFNObnI8bYtX+3lgXwU1JorjU0SKjmf8zU7M9aS61u1wrjC4n3v28EAG75VoB08fjaWN52HBkKfqUL/6HaQ6iuuhVJHaPwdkplG3SmHKU4ecdjgfrCL9fKRhgH9Dv+8MLRC167AEHoVJhE0xUC58mNAlmjFTRxSjoBSQcnzOz0rARRaiVTDxO/+hVvUiMlXLJZymXDzZnuao50YUGxWAIh0mM1/JYlHyS6T8Du636WM0MVV/uD3147h04jH3PzXnCJ1HognIpFar9sdncZrkkc9Mh8PsvXPFc7xVXOFjyBqd/RKwhWDkvv8NQ8+XbNGTbySUOD/qyZmRw+YabPyhvFfGO1f0zCTUSZq2j/s11d7vrw5SB0Ix+hK7yeV7Sxwpnubaawu22YT9zIQxPdbhteP2zIMu0KfFsV0j/8lVYWICNAzbrYjR3U8fV2E1CG/C+nwTb6EUR9hDZ53kZgZgQMlwTxQ4GGg46z1OzSGXuMWOXlIM22URYxeleM6P6QW7ZcKFutcJNKB7Awiz5EdXvMpg0yYfF2LylfDjqV7q3Se0qoWKnJN9BlnMRQRi4lU+caf1zYKXC/GFikd8IkfSVGAKbPMhG575CtJ8zC5P2tevL8LgwmjAzUGC1xxFRXeItOuJzQQRDnatQlHb53ipnGc7V734TQ/NbOwTBxadCN2ZPHBomtdQMus8AxHPnOtLd1/QQykU8XhkZc5V6NGlnQgxIGgakFrv4Jr5vsAcZASKNIXT/3225YnfVMGtph2MdT5bD65ZDKQdb6hIZLxzrkfXkA5mwmUTNVeDgqe39v29kwVvpJixq/g7V86063AJOoEjjZUnanD5EYPSQcUrRxhu6eaDgC075HLhr4flHhyV52OnMtth7OPNqLfHYjxY+1Afl400bqu0SqcFH9Cu6xNP0AqCHcZckGhg4OKkPKNkkTBcCXcxKvWj/l/lYy0Ag05T6OFePbfCoXKdnIeXnhiGuCKWOx28+CfG8dDD6uiZPUnuTKWnYBga1/m13V6sHNBT+zeU1o2Lfacfo24G9d9qr/XuVhBWfVXaXPgrn2ziAhF65CSPpT7WPARsH8vvbQN+fZN2QFSL99BsBWUgorkUjWX4CNOTsgPLhxBgNBzk4lWgbRVTGE/e5Rr/lPCN53cMsOcq8i0IEZTIS7pAnVqeCnwv1gmYVtDRVUeLO0yL1goFNLyjEeN/0rG/j3m179XMZafCsNK7BzTQIFHw69l8yN0P+WXtxLE/4zMO/xkxIbK2MZjJKHJgnbhzlvRgTztL6gLZVZEJ6o1MCYVsIqCDac4BwLy8Qqhz7Xba9JASpcrxJ2d3xHkoyiT9u9RAyOJ4hhRKGKodrrY1l57ZYJu1Rr9llfqmWCpq9S0TPY+yCzh1XoievjMnDaJOzbBNon4gOVGnGy5WnKsb7c4HVw+FQkO47l+Wc0KPN8dGmp1hA4Xh3+Dof4roQO4Uz5EPzN5rebT+ZJL+lZmWmh0+iV88xY+rEs00dP8nEoKL//Femp+UDK06l8QSgF/CuL7vHELOjlWbIKQVT9IYV6NvjALN/gW2JqDi4cnRRIX7RzEK1k7B1QqfUW0QvvTiTvrUpZnrZinlSNV7izDNVw2ndJDCOIakInsY20ZbEqHSXutzu7bBV5KhkMJpCrpV+D8TO0cd6O8OIBgcsQsEFsqImrzL1+OQT6L+jKrhv2ubmIVdUeJIAaVgYV4OB8fa2J2PXBSGUh/lsH1ZfHnmjP3qop1fYHK/WA0ukqfRkD7Ve2dDtFDTQMl2PxyB+tFXplJWbygdVXmBv+NXd3WO3Mlv/ZJJJ/L66eL5YSG9bMdHAtG5UKzSZbJmUUN985L98A+CNNh9XpOcaDEegBtRXvVTqRuv4BknQ3zXvSk6A8rFBAMKIn/ZBF8s7LYa5ghF++CEb7h3siZ2b5tyftvhwZVaeRCBTO7mEDfKdDFVoMeSL7tpiP5ZAsJZugIHQm1lXsxoX0+GAmnR5nuTJEGTCozNnVD2z/WUc3oZlzxlXygY16kkQSToRgTLe5HAUfpyllLfbqP3HZPU9crnXH3YI25Pb6RsNocxS/zeCcI4rmJV4Dew0ofkbh1/BixfRE4SERQiG/gsZhFhGecdhUrU72FKxKP99n+oMm+io+73/Cca8946BrqFteKZu2BR5i+iJYI/YekBonorLqaveLRGHGHnF/qyVxOhShR3R9X+ZZ4J7Fd/17gglfzFrFEAV4TzEit9JrsfYlk19ZnWTTd0m2l0Bt7oi/iLSQRyUzinPuJmdTl+XYUjnPKQ5c5C3Q70PsqmBzXM+VZpN91vqA0Zp0IhAxoyX7h3SGu5+Sq9a/6HqjyvNN30XnAlvekalbVdkycjJBK6gM7XYEUcRv4bV0iXsOKBBZ26FB6fBXFz1qvShRRRhtwVQndWjQFSxzHww78VW49I5a+Xs+9PWztoAAD++Ctk00sJ7NgXP5jPQ5r/vss+zw+zUtVkh1nZoQGvWYfHEcJSjBhwndoOkbzVQfEzyhkeRRV9oL3q/mn3OZEUGfu+392IWiwc35/HUmssRFBvvJku5L79xq35WJOW383fkUKXhqkrrlxgZhWqH7fnfaTPipTush2MDJzEoCfgcm4wwKV0exURd3OjRHbJOdt4T7C+UnB7QCsC60YnQtds+q0QPCIBijRQqt5OYeF9aC1h80UZMeH43ZK64knijJVFYEZbXxbl4RahSmHVfHeI9TMZKnvOxbi7rzq70qmuflsPn8M051h9ZllK+wWB3CSYR66FPD1JflEAf64PzgNpNuS00pudYS0vgkcjS7ZWPA6173ZhuVjrouxCiaNkMyQWds+pYetW+qMTQGs7rbAONcJNytM5wbgdyAHWVWUVWcq8qKMGapFXgFW3gVZDeb9jVGM2W+extYFs8Qwr7o191l76qNEji7nud/19w6H4ClJuseztwSiEpoE8NE0XQrmlCMprbryi03zqt++wmKkE5HIzJeQ30JA65GMiDq+yWT/Q/K/p1kwN4ORQCFhJ1plx7YhP23GA4YU8yjdA+XqoNANxbVvZ3q8yFEBs3Diu+ni2aiaQ8ENo1nu5nOvso46OPgHmQ0gpXR7I8QcBZERu80AAeWZ2ay3KQwSlILSisAuWFvRr8zFN4+wtJ/uGo3Z83+PKpDhzUYDMCx17EAAaT7qXEnUDkEE0TsoHMEAwc0XRnspvlpmia0zX7CDRf82SZ3fhkmYnsP6/khW6h1rIURP99YFyT1jY3dOAoQfeGDQHloMdGPU+qAWNzC0M4dTAjSJdOLOvXMofVbT5QxLBMFOl45X1VqfXgl4tlvVNgbQbk2LBMIt0H0R1BXs2jSyPcZ4d/YdALiDo1VOYPGJYOI0FFjC5ofTDVdZbXf03thKaECYWOLD6bFX4kufOtps3TQ5G/HOEQJtz5g+BXxcR0UVl7oxSXdzhorBzBtrUe0YAeaXF5rgIzrM0LkVDKcBUNc8fH1VU3dFKTta/7Maifh79hE7Yz2zbf51BbMOZtJJl0P+zZBXuaxQKSJlJkGybAjAdhBoQQdCAWlwx+K3AwvwByqTxkB9TlCTaNzJCfB6viKbdrEQQOz+Q5pmQtsEn7zq0J3se+kc9hYf70TIdT8gdxOZl4d1dKr5oCrm4JC7zQZTePtKjI7wI4VoWvMR8HNAUxzhUmPBCLOmloPIlEo00fE/bngV6Txy1XAXc7ZXh6wbnf1kkgRKUrLydfkq98E4N2hGJ822+JYG+oVvEUA3tb0AGAZym7wg8898Gwv0u2OrZl/pYvcab3O9Z2qoGoZHs3nmbqg8EPBap7NJ30ugN68HaqqMBkF4NkZ3zZyOwEMaasKtChqvWgaDFWqIGlzZgFtXLqtPJLYCPud/p/4L8+S9bQN2vsB1FvvSD6azPGeEegmdIzP28mKcWg5alHcrkExWDDf0eBoXcwChZpqwLrmtIMqxoFtq5SB02bY/a8O9joyL7RJYx1xHNTKXzYuqsuHy9pgPwvnQxUuhx8R2gF74zSB5Y3QrrrvxsU9TAefHHW+txb4n9J+QKrxmSyrGl7ZzSuMRYFEfXvX2siTWIzM4nwuAeVrH2Ej4UQyXgGdpPpvMFzh8AfhaYrryD4+vUmRpyWIZ9eOwgd/vuNANiI1vbg+TDyA85iYKh7ONUA4nwHS3pzZObdI8TnGnqLupEXXP2P3wyBvNKojwpASh0t7GXrbsq/aW7p5qc/kIMVIa4NS+/Co+cPo1nXHeghFmKunPGL5lX/ljTgN82UxwKLIGwKhfi9rcJ7YcYuIBkhR2iFbRl33iKBCaT6d/jowuF4TG4/AF50gv3rTlnCHrvrOlpb3PGf5nj0mCg91cFvD6VM780h24gQIj1fiMenTNtIzSZlNULD6Ycsvk++gJa3srrksvz5P86Qmu+aGS6qYREjIo24cMVDSjKQkSuLwOVKW0ie3S8xOxKnfcJfa/N4K68XOeUW4PiaQIIHDUxxFsLSJorytuucjaLLWTuBlbANnLOseBhknG/7hkEl8tF1BSjPgOVrdWvJvzYYFeLFe5+JWgsyFnbCwpfQco/84DKD+kxDzFJqRGzHMDeqTdQs+29/fXwgO7z5ebera9HXJrxpE1OSBnuyBU/1dxtHx8qzm3q+370j+aLtxbQWq9VTJ/20OST+/+7hp33KQEj1bhWp1hHlCHsd3niffhIZ0Hd4+r4dXXpHWih2yM/HBpYAtpaWjVPBQyvb3ByKsdsFaw5I9bq3SwtpRVaLHU0mTFUsj3rrYn36JDK3lWXjps08VaUn9J9dRxRexL10g43E59796M8q5xvGKK/sPa/GVravJNNIE69W1ZXlhKOPecQ9NCk5oQhMFNLbIbk/DNmkQv6HuQxb/kC152/XzfRDUFN4BRlmQH+/Ec4IYSGTLBSMsUrAdPYiXr8hNvbQPJbInt2KNwofYQXSI0xC07wZIB1gHjPnhp8F3vcB3osGRN2lVMvqbwBFSza3D+htEiGUxEiG3R21s3uAxgzTIOxGFH8HM6BxywVQP9Mfmbez8frOVpGFP2A6WrWmJoDrYWauDlLQj1cI6RVHPlyusBLV7E5EGFyXzlEE3ppG6XIDwhya6Q0aeflI0xbg6IBsNjdKvXVanHzkVSaAep1WLf6JrjDk0PeVfYykegO3nSSxEKarnuzGl85jUr1Ax4eUMpbDVCbUgAWgqzo2YAT+HGzjXpsUytJ2157JDPqYCW9G2CztGUGf34OVji6nYopm7gs4Nslu2f/U7olbaz/t8DfKg4kzOfisy0mRWfw7Wpk/w1hsgWodMNoMPvkZ9DWEIQKVuMuPyamYd1TPq9msX5MFXiHwp98lnb/b5oxyL70ZhxFQ74TZ3SUYnU7mPKktoFVXcBZI17HO0chklMXZO3BBWUmCBF9kRzGsoFh4yBCYWAXSqcl8aXgTooM+oYshkyufD4t1zIJOH+eTzWXVCaS3ZRHXO1DXmdE+ubvnXn7Uqt3hRN5qrAY+CcBZSu29aABDcgeVMcXg/qsGcV0xvPu77Uag/HnXJYDfFwwvpwjZF9bU9EJ50dheseTtvXzylUheWN48v89EXh+1gmK9G7nGi6M3vD01Rzm8BBgfW0nx40pW7sxpY3NuMW2eHp0q4fe6pOj8daZWRmqis4eZsmoHy7gL0z/sE4pL0l6Z2Zt4vvHEvgc1vhlkxUGuRVqSK/P27rqaVnojQ5jxXksOPOxZ5tbRf2Lt7NMtwuWhOG+IAyRFcxwo7fNOXw378h9EW+9iX84m7jwhx8oeG4hw8nMFZxZNzSTotDqLWKj7hNeZomjvkpkDBUtWNWFzg+G/cgFeJBrZyTkRMXMa1xGkDAXdRCWUDL3ZELeoMIMxGuM8ijVaZcWJTY/xXaYKkCpzbUOKNJz0B7i3KEyQO5Z2nQmv8QpalRoIglSgay2dLVKPl2HjQL4ZdW01izoJzgbNqt6y1Guonl0Oi8ciFKrON+SoI8QMFWZj4is85j5Z2SJA4APYy/K79Ru1qUxurJBH5iZO4LH0X4deoaIZzb74qp8IbwwjSG936UT+19FMgW8i/hCFtADl8fgMi9bRvT0PBqlJWQnmK4JFan/gj/88/fu69rl9z2met0Gbbeq3Qd/gtgLQI1Rkt+3VTNXf4hnAoCLTL55fiZlP08ORLb+UTPP0xCCEWv8L1GuOHA0hQQQXfzTRnHfBEVkVgwFDemDB0PgNx90rauTY8sO5vuAiTaJKaa5fqxL/fSAEikRyBV3Z7qebJkricGEpYAqI/VnSkkmusxtx8ppMq5O9ZsCk/zD/sHv8qR9hX40rtkeT8ReT1agtu+J1rYADY4K7+v1NC1Hl7dn+wPLhOYT+hqizF02rQTkZgKlJ/A/PbTQVdoK2yg8+LZbKle5+G6vyyNRX7ErbdCDhgB5T9LQZU/Lhq6PKdKlPB0cZ/SLMlq0dmP2ETvPsql7R7f7h/7HhQHqnFqRaLELXoMk6sqkCDckLSrkAJJuSVtq8l50H/LU//WG1Ms3mEgkHUtyYdfVfZUA9HyRPW7fe8mMhv22KuwkTICpvG67SoQSEu1bHj4UgvR/OqHR2s0R61PJWTMlxbMia2lOssH8nMY68khjib/TDR1h7PwIOaz8fbMoP7pVqkG2h5a4F7bqLDjlehPv1ZnpPovqJhdv8zcWEkjLNv3/FGCM+1jeBJCeLQa7vzNeT2hdeatBpzohzQDjsYrMp9xwOG06ao/oIZDyOAomlp2cVO0EmZKmgpA0zZbkzqFUX4cC3zSICPlEIcGnd6Ovj7tOEyVAtcqtlUsClEdWIe11i5sgSB+uLTzT/KmOqooo4wXqQLM/ZR05c2u2Ibe0q8lviiXjbr+hir4pyscZUCJ5jTfJ648n711yVSoKuaxNjwRtjyiw4me0gDD6603WqMkNmTrAdqWydEWguLCYwxm0hb3xHYjRwkdb2hGQDh2JVfuetpI91PV/fUPqQeGnc1cIGfCfD3K5ux3SpoZLQuC41KzK9kOBcFD1Dyie1k1uYdPfmQMXiHjNDNBZa3XV0seIYdRvwYjMYA6HcVz48AQsJeEqdy7eaKvP/5bXyz7WO3vQc5P2awPodr8I4RC6V9BMOEQnDbRLk51mkRYWhyBb4831okLfWAAQMAhGuKSw7UfCL8PIbyrcMyI7tkOfy8pLiR3VQmZaa+bRgg2i+7YqCc3mBpoNDGMGgyrfwxETp9jtMh9FhpBgLD7SNgX6eIzFIJVNafzc6O1L0ldGTqIQ2bW66iqxPwPhpHX4gF2Gp9T7OwALf2gFzN+Ps6z07sTKxjjM/NHQdp4H6mNGPmH1HpAe6a9C1m8s4hx81prNlE5cU1yGgGhyBKLHeCkzDkEia+xKScG3F+l4O7IcX4EH3oModJzyOLh14CM4v4Nb2OZ1fA9fJg0hwjLf8jaRMm5zYnIvbFba0bBrbSJUHM6GwIOHWVqmthutEVGRm4gIRrw0+FTIj1dNzVIYNcMcOHtleXPo1ccFl4Sw7B//2bsLLnQZp99PEBkyCSxWiY9GTu6aqvxNAP6tVAsWSyJJaHvWGLv5gKc34XtYidm3cIj8gyQISw/Wa5ejTNklMlouI7ey79c3/mgKasN1nQ+MR5Yt27Bfdj89CydfD7V0BuArEBzy4GNGVm7ZKsDT8ENd8WOK25xTyPIIEEX9HuIPdvHZOFVduRQfkpzUfy/siTHGi/YKDXe+f324ZEf0csRIlPa/T3bc1szMRHOptlVu7FDdBWPdd0kr3f9skBI2PtmFhHnfAn3mLVtY7Rv9ZhRnGMCCWKureEUd73/r2ueZZm5uuwe/+kNNjSEuiMJK7noPGg03NvpsncgTXHBQiInApD71A3Dw4r607qUJQRpFWLHfCp249Q7SiV2tCODFO/RY1HO748mPpgqE0L83BmKYemOWBSHi7S4iEWD9OexUDhJru+NV6xXbREg4GUEeCgQpqsp44G3BtwJGeqP+UK67kJ47Fj4U80CuneE6A+TRIRImZgwc7P1AyBp6hz4aTqdcKHtjHSDrUo/49g4Z0DbIhP96o8cqNceVWgA1+DEYhroFBvRPR2orurmDio9i2bJuLl4hOAswCcD1mubXrYEtS/YrPUJm1VZpnkr8PP1CMcthbQCMkCN44riXXM6pNEAZQzv4+deGQ5eHvALsISXZ4JOO50DZJPpcBIPGXi3HvcPDs2uGf5V9q73NQmp0qLJPt7aA/gNwVCZKZdLLxIubz9uAG5HV+jtrGHhayKZRyvRthiGeGQLfFQkTegEW0pEvsg2zhaSGdUKD1clBywdAbGgNJFegyqPkgR5XnJswySHhx0Cuag45lraXYb/inKYwwQym5tjPXNQ2YLYv26R7PxPs93SxjGJnepgvu0HACJ2GYwq1aHiMPK38o20y5sK/z2JR6TJZJGXQp1mmKIgFH9ePtZdDyHUYCrLUxmDNtwB/wWcbKI94UcthpUAOh1+BIYYnfqAqXGXAHrdfKEswK02LaXX28hoXLtEwtLCl840x+yq9qYPkAzeRnzmPfUy26+XERoi1oAy+bMjyQumWoTem8V4lFk1WHqry9CIc5+4MZ0UO829uEmfP59LNf3u0PG6AcEijw6f9oI82S7E12ChH4M7NDWCJi3OOPRsS93jtKOD9cDya/SZCl7ZBJMiWb9nABrOnfEAVEPVyoSzPX+QsB7/zh2vfVepOA+UPTy9SI1GPrypUADtZOqPZlJIgB6/Tg0gsNLveQtadh8hRODRGflYRvGwlaTOIbvDoUCWIwflaN1hRdjVr7ewWwOQoatIchSZrHNZ/XZXepasifZVFKX+pjGYO/8z7EHutiWvcRsqVos+oCHGCdX6OMEU0h6DjFvF42sQFbRNzjwB17Hm8+nLEggOEnrItfOW6nARETi0EKK6OqU/uRfU6/mbRd9J1xio0q9cOZkuA4mFRQ1Fses7pCp85uiQujIDurmHMcBgfOvDnOs5JkFtzLmMPDSnZy0AeETcutJnvC7s8AK77/xFNg00at4IBKhZ4HL1nv3LMCA83BSOxtPyUC49PxEJ3zsRUFk/6Z8zCU6DO7YLjK1Xbqe+uDsLL+anw4k0wwE4jEBNLZZQSQ+LqiiXlFRlnG2rpprc1Utk/ledZ2eRlziyprzQxOBNmBGXvoeh0VWXjW8BnCcDrGF8KRRgBakO80mcsZ+GtxgniqGc4hKg+OHm49ltG/Iij0z7N4lv/nmjua+kdIPbxqwCQ63p8rR7Aewm0LDFmAbYMAbOn5NEkpvqNKm1c8Oc4dqpZL5PW/OYomHujKxBG3lq6JQYIHI/YwF8kHRdeRCRfJadBEdkdL86qEdUaVUgTTe8GlA19UImrMP2ord0GjJgO67PEhFdxCcCtbsnSewuHRsHhJyAgJ0DOAYVLBR5SE3gMX93IiMgF8z2mF5TslIPqcQ+UmjYiKeibojG01CX6kFX0FfcRUKOsRGp2JqHQSVxnxjvIzjTyhDCDiJnT6pBXFclwMiggWzCJboO5IdLPR3ZAvpQg/Rukj6cw1XrJ5Pc23qanno9MYilnyPsQRQpd6jtMYhpAImZ1fvzuzJfC7N7VHPBGq0JQPWg0F3jehJp3Q5iio0EPcRHInJItZCpKaTGMla5XoYzajhHY4lB0fTED9H0Ve2fJrhsewhjGQSnQYSqVBA9F1fis6PDnrhMF7ylCkJG+xedg52d/IJNYa/f35YD8gxHDMiUwHwncpyOyOX4b3yQMY5Xl4NnPxc5nVd4MJkg2DA/aySzjISiafq2eBFcwbgRyQOJF+he8XoBAafL34LAHAhjdF7hXCXdnzYKZAnK/xLdUWg6KqwEccRNrI166yOqeVRtsmk00qbKdbiEw4rORPOMXiMRRxEXJCIE4YvxvkImnLd2Y86M6qoKD80t6lAxLZbQMv2YA+mVmIfwoGun7xnbfSHdZPG/587GNZKfwrK491tzRy3ITAyKFkI8bxZ4BiMK6ksoB/J7bE3DleEIXjGoCgDoyfqElQs0X8WvIvKxmkz7hAV/7bxvSF4xKzSKIIMuPPHvv5MrMX+p+gOFhM1EBww8u+n4+7zOL2MkxRliUb12xRHUcf/9HQmUPnlVIb2qNySMSNPdrmiBHwD7grUq4YCGFJj3BZGlg6ZS5kipSvpynvJGlWtQ6BuDbBcvXdQUgmWk7FPqpmiNMbJ6Mp17/jnBlWuCRA931ZbRbB8bE/m98vx7Rsp0UwLM7TQSfGW2TJUnmculspTd0AkPV/Sg18d7jamJGJ+Kzqiml4GTjP0dnZAMuOWMNRb/1GTanKauOvEiupC8fD9fGlPqZwMkAf6EktbUw8i39/KcxGLv1EDphcaEXQUdSMqJBIM2jHqeiJdoViJxyhf9//xP0XbsxrBZaxz2+Mgd7JHjM4ahcjW7J9/qiQ4z9khPMM2o5RMr7gQJRRtFUyudl7oldUESYFS/ra+ZjMeudlih9j3Ms+oy1PfowkifHr7Sr2q1l4Wu+G52xylEYaJ+XIWZEgfn98dIXAxbiUUcP1xbzbSojkjvce9HSnlV1j5hvECotFi3r41qUijA9nHoMPm96F3VOJkj1uVzh9cZDJ8lmxqzFY8/G4ztCyeD2dTAxzfSlUIHBN/OeErNNGBaBP0igGhYuk1YftPZb9PW1z2bZCBNO+kyTl+vMWbTmh7M7l6Of1yxkwEZTFyMUqW+zcQ57NkmIsOH58ZjpwXc+q4ssYfyFIamYUUVVtAkSQtuGmAZ7kBbpgl3sMlB1DEsBzGONopQ/gqv4Ca+ddVJUhMCklxZNazd5egFnocBzdxh9IdOcoCRSFIpmHmcXOypkj4OuYu3J6Z0tcjwD20IYyPALZkUDsfHh7D/tArvY2Umn/nrGhX6Y6mY9xrSKzCDf/gzSlb/Hb2mHDOioSHKta983LviQYtTgJFfZbtgaBykZ42M5WsPol5YwVYnt0kQOYV7zCPJTp8y4JXuFsCVagQ3e/+R1euuGP679tQ0j3cTANtdQb6jmMDorp1fuWA1T0UfOcPO8aYiNGDLCGXU9ZOnpUPkAJh55+SmutfMQXFRfKsmddMtB2FOsL2Q83BuVrdGtIpHzR+ZPF3MBnOTSNASkX/nONwnotwUF6ceVWnKQS3WM8Lon+ukLMTpI5onDBIC89svSo9wm+Ib0kcVDBf5138yZddDqmBwpnFHK7CEUyO9Cs7meWuR3y8v7Xo2rZ4uyidkXO/TdfsfDwH1RzyKt0M6PDqGGtc3rnEbZObRH5jEfLMG1BCcuPvo//cy6H/HnlfjNa3p/tUaW+J05J0kEZMlwwBg2dEwO1RHweP91u32DE4Gn3g8MxIOA4lxPT+J5npIhPMqzFLcbnR4Cu5Yfv5Ek6fgqZgv807inyMRhuAayZYYtY3y1S17O9Y1nZCRoy7Pcsv5E9HhX3b/2CVmG48afDQf00ve4RqxlDkSBXIOEeZAzEQ9fSksgQdfA+aYJZ9WV3TDOczo8Qox4YB5ojh14ltzJole28A5TnxiuDXZDoJ2/T6zQevzzR8fGBJ9fqMwBy2Uq0OZgrZJ4sjMTUPpan1uyBTdstz/JjhUGvBVUPay8o+li6xH2jzH5jgEVWXb5UikgoZQYw1pVYW5hsT2cSBwQUoxY3ByRVqPSMSjgRxkYb7CoiwYjnddKObfmhQYV97APvgIT8i38s9ZerxMl/DHzX+huZTVMPzH5L7zmenC0pu29SXG5xdFd1eogTAMl8cFgA+fvIzSblZ+xvbvfmLwvTKIF4Kvf4Yn6bMMuTpOjk5u0RVZCz5KmE2bmr/243zHqG35hr1k+ZOmn7csg5RcQJYPii462Andbui97TjmauUyjOtlgwxezmREFdn5DtWWD4Lb5K/ptLKi0F18vDE/bErp7237IMEXsvBZOb9DkD6CwGpFSqJ3+lTJezaeIz0FxvSGANodTBtWuwtkMzBYfl4Pyb7Je1Z1Yp7KYyNAzBICy/EqDg8r8tU/bHiLDSSIAB6Cvv8gBm3aMYJxXnDNoIXrPPRSQAAA= http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.


 
JFK had Addisons disease
Reagan had alzheimers

We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth


----------



## JakeStarkey

Picaro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following is an uneducated remark: "Stalin was dead in the water without Lend-Lease."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above is an uneducated troll who doesn't know much about the topic.
Click to expand...

You are projecting your own lack of knowledge, bub.  Stalin and his country folks would have defeated the Germans, with or without American aid.

No other citizen had the trust of the American people as did FDR.

America emerged as the strong power the world had ever seen by 1945, and it took the far right and neo-cons more than 50 years to tear that down.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,UklGRtYjAABXRUJQVlA4IMojAAAw+ACdASohAb0BPrFMn0gmI6KTSe4UZAsE9LcaJ8GG72mZMcM0EPLX4u1YanXNCpk3VzrgT1dI0XDwHhA/bDFfH2SK4t0HmaHq0rJpMagDB5UjGsLKAX3fW/AttyQt7y5mgTJIGy/vNl9wqBxj84rSguqZBdIlPF/XwRie/0xAUM+GyKimpMB/DSMVYdRVN0+gQNaq59HvwhopKihJmFNObnI8bYtX+3lgXwU1JorjU0SKjmf8zU7M9aS61u1wrjC4n3v28EAG75VoB08fjaWN52HBkKfqUL/6HaQ6iuuhVJHaPwdkplG3SmHKU4ecdjgfrCL9fKRhgH9Dv+8MLRC167AEHoVJhE0xUC58mNAlmjFTRxSjoBSQcnzOz0rARRaiVTDxO/+hVvUiMlXLJZymXDzZnuao50YUGxWAIh0mM1/JYlHyS6T8Du636WM0MVV/uD3147h04jH3PzXnCJ1HognIpFar9sdncZrkkc9Mh8PsvXPFc7xVXOFjyBqd/RKwhWDkvv8NQ8+XbNGTbySUOD/qyZmRw+YabPyhvFfGO1f0zCTUSZq2j/s11d7vrw5SB0Ix+hK7yeV7Sxwpnubaawu22YT9zIQxPdbhteP2zIMu0KfFsV0j/8lVYWICNAzbrYjR3U8fV2E1CG/C+nwTb6EUR9hDZ53kZgZgQMlwTxQ4GGg46z1OzSGXuMWOXlIM22URYxeleM6P6QW7ZcKFutcJNKB7Awiz5EdXvMpg0yYfF2LylfDjqV7q3Se0qoWKnJN9BlnMRQRi4lU+caf1zYKXC/GFikd8IkfSVGAKbPMhG575CtJ8zC5P2tevL8LgwmjAzUGC1xxFRXeItOuJzQQRDnatQlHb53ipnGc7V734TQ/NbOwTBxadCN2ZPHBomtdQMus8AxHPnOtLd1/QQykU8XhkZc5V6NGlnQgxIGgakFrv4Jr5vsAcZASKNIXT/3225YnfVMGtph2MdT5bD65ZDKQdb6hIZLxzrkfXkA5mwmUTNVeDgqe39v29kwVvpJixq/g7V86063AJOoEjjZUnanD5EYPSQcUrRxhu6eaDgC075HLhr4flHhyV52OnMtth7OPNqLfHYjxY+1Afl400bqu0SqcFH9Cu6xNP0AqCHcZckGhg4OKkPKNkkTBcCXcxKvWj/l/lYy0Ag05T6OFePbfCoXKdnIeXnhiGuCKWOx28+CfG8dDD6uiZPUnuTKWnYBga1/m13V6sHNBT+zeU1o2Lfacfo24G9d9qr/XuVhBWfVXaXPgrn2ziAhF65CSPpT7WPARsH8vvbQN+fZN2QFSL99BsBWUgorkUjWX4CNOTsgPLhxBgNBzk4lWgbRVTGE/e5Rr/lPCN53cMsOcq8i0IEZTIS7pAnVqeCnwv1gmYVtDRVUeLO0yL1goFNLyjEeN/0rG/j3m179XMZafCsNK7BzTQIFHw69l8yN0P+WXtxLE/4zMO/xkxIbK2MZjJKHJgnbhzlvRgTztL6gLZVZEJ6o1MCYVsIqCDac4BwLy8Qqhz7Xba9JASpcrxJ2d3xHkoyiT9u9RAyOJ4hhRKGKodrrY1l57ZYJu1Rr9llfqmWCpq9S0TPY+yCzh1XoievjMnDaJOzbBNon4gOVGnGy5WnKsb7c4HVw+FQkO47l+Wc0KPN8dGmp1hA4Xh3+Dof4roQO4Uz5EPzN5rebT+ZJL+lZmWmh0+iV88xY+rEs00dP8nEoKL//Femp+UDK06l8QSgF/CuL7vHELOjlWbIKQVT9IYV6NvjALN/gW2JqDi4cnRRIX7RzEK1k7B1QqfUW0QvvTiTvrUpZnrZinlSNV7izDNVw2ndJDCOIakInsY20ZbEqHSXutzu7bBV5KhkMJpCrpV+D8TO0cd6O8OIBgcsQsEFsqImrzL1+OQT6L+jKrhv2ubmIVdUeJIAaVgYV4OB8fa2J2PXBSGUh/lsH1ZfHnmjP3qop1fYHK/WA0ukqfRkD7Ve2dDtFDTQMl2PxyB+tFXplJWbygdVXmBv+NXd3WO3Mlv/ZJJJ/L66eL5YSG9bMdHAtG5UKzSZbJmUUN985L98A+CNNh9XpOcaDEegBtRXvVTqRuv4BknQ3zXvSk6A8rFBAMKIn/ZBF8s7LYa5ghF++CEb7h3siZ2b5tyftvhwZVaeRCBTO7mEDfKdDFVoMeSL7tpiP5ZAsJZugIHQm1lXsxoX0+GAmnR5nuTJEGTCozNnVD2z/WUc3oZlzxlXygY16kkQSToRgTLe5HAUfpyllLfbqP3HZPU9crnXH3YI25Pb6RsNocxS/zeCcI4rmJV4Dew0ofkbh1/BixfRE4SERQiG/gsZhFhGecdhUrU72FKxKP99n+oMm+io+73/Cca8946BrqFteKZu2BR5i+iJYI/YekBonorLqaveLRGHGHnF/qyVxOhShR3R9X+ZZ4J7Fd/17gglfzFrFEAV4TzEit9JrsfYlk19ZnWTTd0m2l0Bt7oi/iLSQRyUzinPuJmdTl+XYUjnPKQ5c5C3Q70PsqmBzXM+VZpN91vqA0Zp0IhAxoyX7h3SGu5+Sq9a/6HqjyvNN30XnAlvekalbVdkycjJBK6gM7XYEUcRv4bV0iXsOKBBZ26FB6fBXFz1qvShRRRhtwVQndWjQFSxzHww78VW49I5a+Xs+9PWztoAAD++Ctk00sJ7NgXP5jPQ5r/vss+zw+zUtVkh1nZoQGvWYfHEcJSjBhwndoOkbzVQfEzyhkeRRV9oL3q/mn3OZEUGfu+392IWiwc35/HUmssRFBvvJku5L79xq35WJOW383fkUKXhqkrrlxgZhWqH7fnfaTPipTush2MDJzEoCfgcm4wwKV0exURd3OjRHbJOdt4T7C+UnB7QCsC60YnQtds+q0QPCIBijRQqt5OYeF9aC1h80UZMeH43ZK64knijJVFYEZbXxbl4RahSmHVfHeI9TMZKnvOxbi7rzq70qmuflsPn8M051h9ZllK+wWB3CSYR66FPD1JflEAf64PzgNpNuS00pudYS0vgkcjS7ZWPA6173ZhuVjrouxCiaNkMyQWds+pYetW+qMTQGs7rbAONcJNytM5wbgdyAHWVWUVWcq8qKMGapFXgFW3gVZDeb9jVGM2W+extYFs8Qwr7o191l76qNEji7nud/19w6H4ClJuseztwSiEpoE8NE0XQrmlCMprbryi03zqt++wmKkE5HIzJeQ30JA65GMiDq+yWT/Q/K/p1kwN4ORQCFhJ1plx7YhP23GA4YU8yjdA+XqoNANxbVvZ3q8yFEBs3Diu+ni2aiaQ8ENo1nu5nOvso46OPgHmQ0gpXR7I8QcBZERu80AAeWZ2ay3KQwSlILSisAuWFvRr8zFN4+wtJ/uGo3Z83+PKpDhzUYDMCx17EAAaT7qXEnUDkEE0TsoHMEAwc0XRnspvlpmia0zX7CDRf82SZ3fhkmYnsP6/khW6h1rIURP99YFyT1jY3dOAoQfeGDQHloMdGPU+qAWNzC0M4dTAjSJdOLOvXMofVbT5QxLBMFOl45X1VqfXgl4tlvVNgbQbk2LBMIt0H0R1BXs2jSyPcZ4d/YdALiDo1VOYPGJYOI0FFjC5ofTDVdZbXf03thKaECYWOLD6bFX4kufOtps3TQ5G/HOEQJtz5g+BXxcR0UVl7oxSXdzhorBzBtrUe0YAeaXF5rgIzrM0LkVDKcBUNc8fH1VU3dFKTta/7Maifh79hE7Yz2zbf51BbMOZtJJl0P+zZBXuaxQKSJlJkGybAjAdhBoQQdCAWlwx+K3AwvwByqTxkB9TlCTaNzJCfB6viKbdrEQQOz+Q5pmQtsEn7zq0J3se+kc9hYf70TIdT8gdxOZl4d1dKr5oCrm4JC7zQZTePtKjI7wI4VoWvMR8HNAUxzhUmPBCLOmloPIlEo00fE/bngV6Txy1XAXc7ZXh6wbnf1kkgRKUrLydfkq98E4N2hGJ822+JYG+oVvEUA3tb0AGAZym7wg8898Gwv0u2OrZl/pYvcab3O9Z2qoGoZHs3nmbqg8EPBap7NJ30ugN68HaqqMBkF4NkZ3zZyOwEMaasKtChqvWgaDFWqIGlzZgFtXLqtPJLYCPud/p/4L8+S9bQN2vsB1FvvSD6azPGeEegmdIzP28mKcWg5alHcrkExWDDf0eBoXcwChZpqwLrmtIMqxoFtq5SB02bY/a8O9joyL7RJYx1xHNTKXzYuqsuHy9pgPwvnQxUuhx8R2gF74zSB5Y3QrrrvxsU9TAefHHW+txb4n9J+QKrxmSyrGl7ZzSuMRYFEfXvX2siTWIzM4nwuAeVrH2Ej4UQyXgGdpPpvMFzh8AfhaYrryD4+vUmRpyWIZ9eOwgd/vuNANiI1vbg+TDyA85iYKh7ONUA4nwHS3pzZObdI8TnGnqLupEXXP2P3wyBvNKojwpASh0t7GXrbsq/aW7p5qc/kIMVIa4NS+/Co+cPo1nXHeghFmKunPGL5lX/ljTgN82UxwKLIGwKhfi9rcJ7YcYuIBkhR2iFbRl33iKBCaT6d/jowuF4TG4/AF50gv3rTlnCHrvrOlpb3PGf5nj0mCg91cFvD6VM780h24gQIj1fiMenTNtIzSZlNULD6Ycsvk++gJa3srrksvz5P86Qmu+aGS6qYREjIo24cMVDSjKQkSuLwOVKW0ie3S8xOxKnfcJfa/N4K68XOeUW4PiaQIIHDUxxFsLSJorytuucjaLLWTuBlbANnLOseBhknG/7hkEl8tF1BSjPgOVrdWvJvzYYFeLFe5+JWgsyFnbCwpfQco/84DKD+kxDzFJqRGzHMDeqTdQs+29/fXwgO7z5ebera9HXJrxpE1OSBnuyBU/1dxtHx8qzm3q+370j+aLtxbQWq9VTJ/20OST+/+7hp33KQEj1bhWp1hHlCHsd3niffhIZ0Hd4+r4dXXpHWih2yM/HBpYAtpaWjVPBQyvb3ByKsdsFaw5I9bq3SwtpRVaLHU0mTFUsj3rrYn36JDK3lWXjps08VaUn9J9dRxRexL10g43E59796M8q5xvGKK/sPa/GVravJNNIE69W1ZXlhKOPecQ9NCk5oQhMFNLbIbk/DNmkQv6HuQxb/kC152/XzfRDUFN4BRlmQH+/Ec4IYSGTLBSMsUrAdPYiXr8hNvbQPJbInt2KNwofYQXSI0xC07wZIB1gHjPnhp8F3vcB3osGRN2lVMvqbwBFSza3D+htEiGUxEiG3R21s3uAxgzTIOxGFH8HM6BxywVQP9Mfmbez8frOVpGFP2A6WrWmJoDrYWauDlLQj1cI6RVHPlyusBLV7E5EGFyXzlEE3ppG6XIDwhya6Q0aeflI0xbg6IBsNjdKvXVanHzkVSaAep1WLf6JrjDk0PeVfYykegO3nSSxEKarnuzGl85jUr1Ax4eUMpbDVCbUgAWgqzo2YAT+HGzjXpsUytJ2157JDPqYCW9G2CztGUGf34OVji6nYopm7gs4Nslu2f/U7olbaz/t8DfKg4kzOfisy0mRWfw7Wpk/w1hsgWodMNoMPvkZ9DWEIQKVuMuPyamYd1TPq9msX5MFXiHwp98lnb/b5oxyL70ZhxFQ74TZ3SUYnU7mPKktoFVXcBZI17HO0chklMXZO3BBWUmCBF9kRzGsoFh4yBCYWAXSqcl8aXgTooM+oYshkyufD4t1zIJOH+eTzWXVCaS3ZRHXO1DXmdE+ubvnXn7Uqt3hRN5qrAY+CcBZSu29aABDcgeVMcXg/qsGcV0xvPu77Uag/HnXJYDfFwwvpwjZF9bU9EJ50dheseTtvXzylUheWN48v89EXh+1gmK9G7nGi6M3vD01Rzm8BBgfW0nx40pW7sxpY3NuMW2eHp0q4fe6pOj8daZWRmqis4eZsmoHy7gL0z/sE4pL0l6Z2Zt4vvHEvgc1vhlkxUGuRVqSK/P27rqaVnojQ5jxXksOPOxZ5tbRf2Lt7NMtwuWhOG+IAyRFcxwo7fNOXw378h9EW+9iX84m7jwhx8oeG4hw8nMFZxZNzSTotDqLWKj7hNeZomjvkpkDBUtWNWFzg+G/cgFeJBrZyTkRMXMa1xGkDAXdRCWUDL3ZELeoMIMxGuM8ijVaZcWJTY/xXaYKkCpzbUOKNJz0B7i3KEyQO5Z2nQmv8QpalRoIglSgay2dLVKPl2HjQL4ZdW01izoJzgbNqt6y1Guonl0Oi8ciFKrON+SoI8QMFWZj4is85j5Z2SJA4APYy/K79Ru1qUxurJBH5iZO4LH0X4deoaIZzb74qp8IbwwjSG936UT+19FMgW8i/hCFtADl8fgMi9bRvT0PBqlJWQnmK4JFan/gj/88/fu69rl9z2met0Gbbeq3Qd/gtgLQI1Rkt+3VTNXf4hnAoCLTL55fiZlP08ORLb+UTPP0xCCEWv8L1GuOHA0hQQQXfzTRnHfBEVkVgwFDemDB0PgNx90rauTY8sO5vuAiTaJKaa5fqxL/fSAEikRyBV3Z7qebJkricGEpYAqI/VnSkkmusxtx8ppMq5O9ZsCk/zD/sHv8qR9hX40rtkeT8ReT1agtu+J1rYADY4K7+v1NC1Hl7dn+wPLhOYT+hqizF02rQTkZgKlJ/A/PbTQVdoK2yg8+LZbKle5+G6vyyNRX7ErbdCDhgB5T9LQZU/Lhq6PKdKlPB0cZ/SLMlq0dmP2ETvPsql7R7f7h/7HhQHqnFqRaLELXoMk6sqkCDckLSrkAJJuSVtq8l50H/LU//WG1Ms3mEgkHUtyYdfVfZUA9HyRPW7fe8mMhv22KuwkTICpvG67SoQSEu1bHj4UgvR/OqHR2s0R61PJWTMlxbMia2lOssH8nMY68khjib/TDR1h7PwIOaz8fbMoP7pVqkG2h5a4F7bqLDjlehPv1ZnpPovqJhdv8zcWEkjLNv3/FGCM+1jeBJCeLQa7vzNeT2hdeatBpzohzQDjsYrMp9xwOG06ao/oIZDyOAomlp2cVO0EmZKmgpA0zZbkzqFUX4cC3zSICPlEIcGnd6Ovj7tOEyVAtcqtlUsClEdWIe11i5sgSB+uLTzT/KmOqooo4wXqQLM/ZR05c2u2Ibe0q8lviiXjbr+hir4pyscZUCJ5jTfJ648n711yVSoKuaxNjwRtjyiw4me0gDD6603WqMkNmTrAdqWydEWguLCYwxm0hb3xHYjRwkdb2hGQDh2JVfuetpI91PV/fUPqQeGnc1cIGfCfD3K5ux3SpoZLQuC41KzK9kOBcFD1Dyie1k1uYdPfmQMXiHjNDNBZa3XV0seIYdRvwYjMYA6HcVz48AQsJeEqdy7eaKvP/5bXyz7WO3vQc5P2awPodr8I4RC6V9BMOEQnDbRLk51mkRYWhyBb4831okLfWAAQMAhGuKSw7UfCL8PIbyrcMyI7tkOfy8pLiR3VQmZaa+bRgg2i+7YqCc3mBpoNDGMGgyrfwxETp9jtMh9FhpBgLD7SNgX6eIzFIJVNafzc6O1L0ldGTqIQ2bW66iqxPwPhpHX4gF2Gp9T7OwALf2gFzN+Ps6z07sTKxjjM/NHQdp4H6mNGPmH1HpAe6a9C1m8s4hx81prNlE5cU1yGgGhyBKLHeCkzDkEia+xKScG3F+l4O7IcX4EH3oModJzyOLh14CM4v4Nb2OZ1fA9fJg0hwjLf8jaRMm5zYnIvbFba0bBrbSJUHM6GwIOHWVqmthutEVGRm4gIRrw0+FTIj1dNzVIYNcMcOHtleXPo1ccFl4Sw7B//2bsLLnQZp99PEBkyCSxWiY9GTu6aqvxNAP6tVAsWSyJJaHvWGLv5gKc34XtYidm3cIj8gyQISw/Wa5ejTNklMlouI7ey79c3/mgKasN1nQ+MR5Yt27Bfdj89CydfD7V0BuArEBzy4GNGVm7ZKsDT8ENd8WOK25xTyPIIEEX9HuIPdvHZOFVduRQfkpzUfy/siTHGi/YKDXe+f324ZEf0csRIlPa/T3bc1szMRHOptlVu7FDdBWPdd0kr3f9skBI2PtmFhHnfAn3mLVtY7Rv9ZhRnGMCCWKureEUd73/r2ueZZm5uuwe/+kNNjSEuiMJK7noPGg03NvpsncgTXHBQiInApD71A3Dw4r607qUJQRpFWLHfCp249Q7SiV2tCODFO/RY1HO748mPpgqE0L83BmKYemOWBSHi7S4iEWD9OexUDhJru+NV6xXbREg4GUEeCgQpqsp44G3BtwJGeqP+UK67kJ47Fj4U80CuneE6A+TRIRImZgwc7P1AyBp6hz4aTqdcKHtjHSDrUo/49g4Z0DbIhP96o8cqNceVWgA1+DEYhroFBvRPR2orurmDio9i2bJuLl4hOAswCcD1mubXrYEtS/YrPUJm1VZpnkr8PP1CMcthbQCMkCN44riXXM6pNEAZQzv4+deGQ5eHvALsISXZ4JOO50DZJPpcBIPGXi3HvcPDs2uGf5V9q73NQmp0qLJPt7aA/gNwVCZKZdLLxIubz9uAG5HV+jtrGHhayKZRyvRthiGeGQLfFQkTegEW0pEvsg2zhaSGdUKD1clBywdAbGgNJFegyqPkgR5XnJswySHhx0Cuag45lraXYb/inKYwwQym5tjPXNQ2YLYv26R7PxPs93SxjGJnepgvu0HACJ2GYwq1aHiMPK38o20y5sK/z2JR6TJZJGXQp1mmKIgFH9ePtZdDyHUYCrLUxmDNtwB/wWcbKI94UcthpUAOh1+BIYYnfqAqXGXAHrdfKEswK02LaXX28hoXLtEwtLCl840x+yq9qYPkAzeRnzmPfUy26+XERoi1oAy+bMjyQumWoTem8V4lFk1WHqry9CIc5+4MZ0UO829uEmfP59LNf3u0PG6AcEijw6f9oI82S7E12ChH4M7NDWCJi3OOPRsS93jtKOD9cDya/SZCl7ZBJMiWb9nABrOnfEAVEPVyoSzPX+QsB7/zh2vfVepOA+UPTy9SI1GPrypUADtZOqPZlJIgB6/Tg0gsNLveQtadh8hRODRGflYRvGwlaTOIbvDoUCWIwflaN1hRdjVr7ewWwOQoatIchSZrHNZ/XZXepasifZVFKX+pjGYO/8z7EHutiWvcRsqVos+oCHGCdX6OMEU0h6DjFvF42sQFbRNzjwB17Hm8+nLEggOEnrItfOW6nARETi0EKK6OqU/uRfU6/mbRd9J1xio0q9cOZkuA4mFRQ1Fses7pCp85uiQujIDurmHMcBgfOvDnOs5JkFtzLmMPDSnZy0AeETcutJnvC7s8AK77/xFNg00at4IBKhZ4HL1nv3LMCA83BSOxtPyUC49PxEJ3zsRUFk/6Z8zCU6DO7YLjK1Xbqe+uDsLL+anw4k0wwE4jEBNLZZQSQ+LqiiXlFRlnG2rpprc1Utk/ledZ2eRlziyprzQxOBNmBGXvoeh0VWXjW8BnCcDrGF8KRRgBakO80mcsZ+GtxgniqGc4hKg+OHm49ltG/Iij0z7N4lv/nmjua+kdIPbxqwCQ63p8rR7Aewm0LDFmAbYMAbOn5NEkpvqNKm1c8Oc4dqpZL5PW/OYomHujKxBG3lq6JQYIHI/YwF8kHRdeRCRfJadBEdkdL86qEdUaVUgTTe8GlA19UImrMP2ord0GjJgO67PEhFdxCcCtbsnSewuHRsHhJyAgJ0DOAYVLBR5SE3gMX93IiMgF8z2mF5TslIPqcQ+UmjYiKeibojG01CX6kFX0FfcRUKOsRGp2JqHQSVxnxjvIzjTyhDCDiJnT6pBXFclwMiggWzCJboO5IdLPR3ZAvpQg/Rukj6cw1XrJ5Pc23qanno9MYilnyPsQRQpd6jtMYhpAImZ1fvzuzJfC7N7VHPBGq0JQPWg0F3jehJp3Q5iio0EPcRHInJItZCpKaTGMla5XoYzajhHY4lB0fTED9H0Ve2fJrhsewhjGQSnQYSqVBA9F1fis6PDnrhMF7ylCkJG+xedg52d/IJNYa/f35YD8gxHDMiUwHwncpyOyOX4b3yQMY5Xl4NnPxc5nVd4MJkg2DA/aySzjISiafq2eBFcwbgRyQOJF+he8XoBAafL34LAHAhjdF7hXCXdnzYKZAnK/xLdUWg6KqwEccRNrI166yOqeVRtsmk00qbKdbiEw4rORPOMXiMRRxEXJCIE4YvxvkImnLd2Y86M6qoKD80t6lAxLZbQMv2YA+mVmIfwoGun7xnbfSHdZPG/587GNZKfwrK491tzRy3ITAyKFkI8bxZ4BiMK6ksoB/J7bE3DleEIXjGoCgDoyfqElQs0X8WvIvKxmkz7hAV/7bxvSF4xKzSKIIMuPPHvv5MrMX+p+gOFhM1EBww8u+n4+7zOL2MkxRliUb12xRHUcf/9HQmUPnlVIb2qNySMSNPdrmiBHwD7grUq4YCGFJj3BZGlg6ZS5kipSvpynvJGlWtQ6BuDbBcvXdQUgmWk7FPqpmiNMbJ6Mp17/jnBlWuCRA931ZbRbB8bE/m98vx7Rsp0UwLM7TQSfGW2TJUnmculspTd0AkPV/Sg18d7jamJGJ+Kzqiml4GTjP0dnZAMuOWMNRb/1GTanKauOvEiupC8fD9fGlPqZwMkAf6EktbUw8i39/KcxGLv1EDphcaEXQUdSMqJBIM2jHqeiJdoViJxyhf9//xP0XbsxrBZaxz2+Mgd7JHjM4ahcjW7J9/qiQ4z9khPMM2o5RMr7gQJRRtFUyudl7oldUESYFS/ra+ZjMeudlih9j3Ms+oy1PfowkifHr7Sr2q1l4Wu+G52xylEYaJ+XIWZEgfn98dIXAxbiUUcP1xbzbSojkjvce9HSnlV1j5hvECotFi3r41qUijA9nHoMPm96F3VOJkj1uVzh9cZDJ8lmxqzFY8/G4ztCyeD2dTAxzfSlUIHBN/OeErNNGBaBP0igGhYuk1YftPZb9PW1z2bZCBNO+kyTl+vMWbTmh7M7l6Of1yxkwEZTFyMUqW+zcQ57NkmIsOH58ZjpwXc+q4ssYfyFIamYUUVVtAkSQtuGmAZ7kBbpgl3sMlB1DEsBzGONopQ/gqv4Ca+ddVJUhMCklxZNazd5egFnocBzdxh9IdOcoCRSFIpmHmcXOypkj4OuYu3J6Z0tcjwD20IYyPALZkUDsfHh7D/tArvY2Umn/nrGhX6Y6mY9xrSKzCDf/gzSlb/Hb2mHDOioSHKta983LviQYtTgJFfZbtgaBykZ42M5WsPol5YwVYnt0kQOYV7zCPJTp8y4JXuFsCVagQ3e/+R1euuGP679tQ0j3cTANtdQb6jmMDorp1fuWA1T0UfOcPO8aYiNGDLCGXU9ZOnpUPkAJh55+SmutfMQXFRfKsmddMtB2FOsL2Q83BuVrdGtIpHzR+ZPF3MBnOTSNASkX/nONwnotwUF6ceVWnKQS3WM8Lon+ukLMTpI5onDBIC89svSo9wm+Ib0kcVDBf5138yZddDqmBwpnFHK7CEUyO9Cs7meWuR3y8v7Xo2rZ4uyidkXO/TdfsfDwH1RzyKt0M6PDqGGtc3rnEbZObRH5jEfLMG1BCcuPvo//cy6H/HnlfjNa3p/tUaW+J05J0kEZMlwwBg2dEwO1RHweP91u32DE4Gn3g8MxIOA4lxPT+J5npIhPMqzFLcbnR4Cu5Yfv5Ek6fgqZgv807inyMRhuAayZYYtY3y1S17O9Y1nZCRoy7Pcsv5E9HhX3b/2CVmG48afDQf00ve4RqxlDkSBXIOEeZAzEQ9fSksgQdfA+aYJZ9WV3TDOczo8Qox4YB5ojh14ltzJole28A5TnxiuDXZDoJ2/T6zQevzzR8fGBJ9fqMwBy2Uq0OZgrZJ4sjMTUPpan1uyBTdstz/JjhUGvBVUPay8o+li6xH2jzH5jgEVWXb5UikgoZQYw1pVYW5hsT2cSBwQUoxY3ByRVqPSMSjgRxkYb7CoiwYjnddKObfmhQYV97APvgIT8i38s9ZerxMl/DHzX+huZTVMPzH5L7zmenC0pu29SXG5xdFd1eogTAMl8cFgA+fvIzSblZ+xvbvfmLwvTKIF4Kvf4Yn6bMMuTpOjk5u0RVZCz5KmE2bmr/243zHqG35hr1k+ZOmn7csg5RcQJYPii462Andbui97TjmauUyjOtlgwxezmREFdn5DtWWD4Lb5K/ptLKi0F18vDE/bErp7237IMEXsvBZOb9DkD6CwGpFSqJ3+lTJezaeIz0FxvSGANodTBtWuwtkMzBYfl4Pyb7Je1Z1Yp7KYyNAzBICy/EqDg8r8tU/bHiLDSSIAB6Cvv8gBm3aMYJxXnDNoIXrPPRSQAAA= http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
Click to expand...



Do you think he believed that Stalin would hold free elections in Eastern Europe like he promised in the Yalta agreement?


----------



## Picaro

JakeStarkey said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following is an uneducated remark: "Stalin was dead in the water without Lend-Lease."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above is an uneducated troll who doesn't know much about the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are projecting your own lack of knowledge, bub.  Stalin and his country folks would have defeated the Germans, with or without American aid.
Click to expand...


No, he wouldn't have; you would know this if you had a clue. 

Without Allied aid Stalin had no means to do anything but try and maintain a static front. His ability to launch offensives was near nil. He wouldn't even have been able to hold the Kursk Pocket without Allied aid for instance; it was stuffed with American and British armor.

The U.S. had the capability to operate on multiple fronts at once, and did; it fought on three in WW II, and did so successfully.



> No other citizen had the trust of the American people as did FDR.



I've never said otherwise. Apparently you think I have.  So, yes, you're just trolling, and in ignorance.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Picaro is "blah blah blah and blah".  Stalin had distance, time, and manpower on his side.  If Hitler never developed the atomic bomb, the Soviets would have crushed Germany inevitably.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he believed that Stalin would hold free elections in Eastern Europe like he promised in the Yalta agreement?
Click to expand...

 
Would it have made a difference?

The Soviets were doing 90% of the fighting and dying against the Nazis. Once his forces moved into those regions, there was nothing FDR could have done to remove them

However, Stalin tying up the best of the German army on the Eastern Front made the job easier for the allies in the west. The Allies retook Western Europe with comparatively    fewer casualties


----------



## JakeStarkey

If the Soviet Union had never been attacked by Germany, Great Britain and the US would never have been able to invade the continent absent the development and deployment of the atomic bomb.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> If the Soviet Union had never been attacked by Germany, Great Britain and the US would never have been able to invade the continent absent the development and deployment of the atomic bomb.


 
One of histories great "what ifs"

Hitler had an alliance with Stalin. He also controlled Western Europe. What if he had decided he was satisfied with that?

The US would have been drawn into a war with Japan and we would be unwilling to commit to the slaughter that retaking Europe would entail


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
Click to expand...

Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.

A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.  

CRAZY!!!


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he believed that Stalin would hold free elections in Eastern Europe like he promised in the Yalta agreement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it have made a difference?
> 
> The Soviets were doing 90% of the fighting and dying against the Nazis. Once his forces moved into those regions, there was nothing FDR could have done to remove them
> 
> However, Stalin tying up the best of the German army on the Eastern Front made the job easier for the allies in the west. The Allies retook Western Europe with comparatively    fewer casualties
Click to expand...



,It might.

By asking for it, it seems that FRD gave SOME thought to the Post War situation.

But, did he really expect Stalin  to keep  a promise?

If he did he was a fool.


If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,UklGRtYjAABXRUJQVlA4IMojAAAw+ACdASohAb0BPrFMn0gmI6KTSe4UZAsE9LcaJ8GG72mZMcM0EPLX4u1YanXNCpk3VzrgT1dI0XDwHhA/bDFfH2SK4t0HmaHq0rJpMagDB5UjGsLKAX3fW/AttyQt7y5mgTJIGy/vNl9wqBxj84rSguqZBdIlPF/XwRie/0xAUM+GyKimpMB/DSMVYdRVN0+gQNaq59HvwhopKihJmFNObnI8bYtX+3lgXwU1JorjU0SKjmf8zU7M9aS61u1wrjC4n3v28EAG75VoB08fjaWN52HBkKfqUL/6HaQ6iuuhVJHaPwdkplG3SmHKU4ecdjgfrCL9fKRhgH9Dv+8MLRC167AEHoVJhE0xUC58mNAlmjFTRxSjoBSQcnzOz0rARRaiVTDxO/+hVvUiMlXLJZymXDzZnuao50YUGxWAIh0mM1/JYlHyS6T8Du636WM0MVV/uD3147h04jH3PzXnCJ1HognIpFar9sdncZrkkc9Mh8PsvXPFc7xVXOFjyBqd/RKwhWDkvv8NQ8+XbNGTbySUOD/qyZmRw+YabPyhvFfGO1f0zCTUSZq2j/s11d7vrw5SB0Ix+hK7yeV7Sxwpnubaawu22YT9zIQxPdbhteP2zIMu0KfFsV0j/8lVYWICNAzbrYjR3U8fV2E1CG/C+nwTb6EUR9hDZ53kZgZgQMlwTxQ4GGg46z1OzSGXuMWOXlIM22URYxeleM6P6QW7ZcKFutcJNKB7Awiz5EdXvMpg0yYfF2LylfDjqV7q3Se0qoWKnJN9BlnMRQRi4lU+caf1zYKXC/GFikd8IkfSVGAKbPMhG575CtJ8zC5P2tevL8LgwmjAzUGC1xxFRXeItOuJzQQRDnatQlHb53ipnGc7V734TQ/NbOwTBxadCN2ZPHBomtdQMus8AxHPnOtLd1/QQykU8XhkZc5V6NGlnQgxIGgakFrv4Jr5vsAcZASKNIXT/3225YnfVMGtph2MdT5bD65ZDKQdb6hIZLxzrkfXkA5mwmUTNVeDgqe39v29kwVvpJixq/g7V86063AJOoEjjZUnanD5EYPSQcUrRxhu6eaDgC075HLhr4flHhyV52OnMtth7OPNqLfHYjxY+1Afl400bqu0SqcFH9Cu6xNP0AqCHcZckGhg4OKkPKNkkTBcCXcxKvWj/l/lYy0Ag05T6OFePbfCoXKdnIeXnhiGuCKWOx28+CfG8dDD6uiZPUnuTKWnYBga1/m13V6sHNBT+zeU1o2Lfacfo24G9d9qr/XuVhBWfVXaXPgrn2ziAhF65CSPpT7WPARsH8vvbQN+fZN2QFSL99BsBWUgorkUjWX4CNOTsgPLhxBgNBzk4lWgbRVTGE/e5Rr/lPCN53cMsOcq8i0IEZTIS7pAnVqeCnwv1gmYVtDRVUeLO0yL1goFNLyjEeN/0rG/j3m179XMZafCsNK7BzTQIFHw69l8yN0P+WXtxLE/4zMO/xkxIbK2MZjJKHJgnbhzlvRgTztL6gLZVZEJ6o1MCYVsIqCDac4BwLy8Qqhz7Xba9JASpcrxJ2d3xHkoyiT9u9RAyOJ4hhRKGKodrrY1l57ZYJu1Rr9llfqmWCpq9S0TPY+yCzh1XoievjMnDaJOzbBNon4gOVGnGy5WnKsb7c4HVw+FQkO47l+Wc0KPN8dGmp1hA4Xh3+Dof4roQO4Uz5EPzN5rebT+ZJL+lZmWmh0+iV88xY+rEs00dP8nEoKL//Femp+UDK06l8QSgF/CuL7vHELOjlWbIKQVT9IYV6NvjALN/gW2JqDi4cnRRIX7RzEK1k7B1QqfUW0QvvTiTvrUpZnrZinlSNV7izDNVw2ndJDCOIakInsY20ZbEqHSXutzu7bBV5KhkMJpCrpV+D8TO0cd6O8OIBgcsQsEFsqImrzL1+OQT6L+jKrhv2ubmIVdUeJIAaVgYV4OB8fa2J2PXBSGUh/lsH1ZfHnmjP3qop1fYHK/WA0ukqfRkD7Ve2dDtFDTQMl2PxyB+tFXplJWbygdVXmBv+NXd3WO3Mlv/ZJJJ/L66eL5YSG9bMdHAtG5UKzSZbJmUUN985L98A+CNNh9XpOcaDEegBtRXvVTqRuv4BknQ3zXvSk6A8rFBAMKIn/ZBF8s7LYa5ghF++CEb7h3siZ2b5tyftvhwZVaeRCBTO7mEDfKdDFVoMeSL7tpiP5ZAsJZugIHQm1lXsxoX0+GAmnR5nuTJEGTCozNnVD2z/WUc3oZlzxlXygY16kkQSToRgTLe5HAUfpyllLfbqP3HZPU9crnXH3YI25Pb6RsNocxS/zeCcI4rmJV4Dew0ofkbh1/BixfRE4SERQiG/gsZhFhGecdhUrU72FKxKP99n+oMm+io+73/Cca8946BrqFteKZu2BR5i+iJYI/YekBonorLqaveLRGHGHnF/qyVxOhShR3R9X+ZZ4J7Fd/17gglfzFrFEAV4TzEit9JrsfYlk19ZnWTTd0m2l0Bt7oi/iLSQRyUzinPuJmdTl+XYUjnPKQ5c5C3Q70PsqmBzXM+VZpN91vqA0Zp0IhAxoyX7h3SGu5+Sq9a/6HqjyvNN30XnAlvekalbVdkycjJBK6gM7XYEUcRv4bV0iXsOKBBZ26FB6fBXFz1qvShRRRhtwVQndWjQFSxzHww78VW49I5a+Xs+9PWztoAAD++Ctk00sJ7NgXP5jPQ5r/vss+zw+zUtVkh1nZoQGvWYfHEcJSjBhwndoOkbzVQfEzyhkeRRV9oL3q/mn3OZEUGfu+392IWiwc35/HUmssRFBvvJku5L79xq35WJOW383fkUKXhqkrrlxgZhWqH7fnfaTPipTush2MDJzEoCfgcm4wwKV0exURd3OjRHbJOdt4T7C+UnB7QCsC60YnQtds+q0QPCIBijRQqt5OYeF9aC1h80UZMeH43ZK64knijJVFYEZbXxbl4RahSmHVfHeI9TMZKnvOxbi7rzq70qmuflsPn8M051h9ZllK+wWB3CSYR66FPD1JflEAf64PzgNpNuS00pudYS0vgkcjS7ZWPA6173ZhuVjrouxCiaNkMyQWds+pYetW+qMTQGs7rbAONcJNytM5wbgdyAHWVWUVWcq8qKMGapFXgFW3gVZDeb9jVGM2W+extYFs8Qwr7o191l76qNEji7nud/19w6H4ClJuseztwSiEpoE8NE0XQrmlCMprbryi03zqt++wmKkE5HIzJeQ30JA65GMiDq+yWT/Q/K/p1kwN4ORQCFhJ1plx7YhP23GA4YU8yjdA+XqoNANxbVvZ3q8yFEBs3Diu+ni2aiaQ8ENo1nu5nOvso46OPgHmQ0gpXR7I8QcBZERu80AAeWZ2ay3KQwSlILSisAuWFvRr8zFN4+wtJ/uGo3Z83+PKpDhzUYDMCx17EAAaT7qXEnUDkEE0TsoHMEAwc0XRnspvlpmia0zX7CDRf82SZ3fhkmYnsP6/khW6h1rIURP99YFyT1jY3dOAoQfeGDQHloMdGPU+qAWNzC0M4dTAjSJdOLOvXMofVbT5QxLBMFOl45X1VqfXgl4tlvVNgbQbk2LBMIt0H0R1BXs2jSyPcZ4d/YdALiDo1VOYPGJYOI0FFjC5ofTDVdZbXf03thKaECYWOLD6bFX4kufOtps3TQ5G/HOEQJtz5g+BXxcR0UVl7oxSXdzhorBzBtrUe0YAeaXF5rgIzrM0LkVDKcBUNc8fH1VU3dFKTta/7Maifh79hE7Yz2zbf51BbMOZtJJl0P+zZBXuaxQKSJlJkGybAjAdhBoQQdCAWlwx+K3AwvwByqTxkB9TlCTaNzJCfB6viKbdrEQQOz+Q5pmQtsEn7zq0J3se+kc9hYf70TIdT8gdxOZl4d1dKr5oCrm4JC7zQZTePtKjI7wI4VoWvMR8HNAUxzhUmPBCLOmloPIlEo00fE/bngV6Txy1XAXc7ZXh6wbnf1kkgRKUrLydfkq98E4N2hGJ822+JYG+oVvEUA3tb0AGAZym7wg8898Gwv0u2OrZl/pYvcab3O9Z2qoGoZHs3nmbqg8EPBap7NJ30ugN68HaqqMBkF4NkZ3zZyOwEMaasKtChqvWgaDFWqIGlzZgFtXLqtPJLYCPud/p/4L8+S9bQN2vsB1FvvSD6azPGeEegmdIzP28mKcWg5alHcrkExWDDf0eBoXcwChZpqwLrmtIMqxoFtq5SB02bY/a8O9joyL7RJYx1xHNTKXzYuqsuHy9pgPwvnQxUuhx8R2gF74zSB5Y3QrrrvxsU9TAefHHW+txb4n9J+QKrxmSyrGl7ZzSuMRYFEfXvX2siTWIzM4nwuAeVrH2Ej4UQyXgGdpPpvMFzh8AfhaYrryD4+vUmRpyWIZ9eOwgd/vuNANiI1vbg+TDyA85iYKh7ONUA4nwHS3pzZObdI8TnGnqLupEXXP2P3wyBvNKojwpASh0t7GXrbsq/aW7p5qc/kIMVIa4NS+/Co+cPo1nXHeghFmKunPGL5lX/ljTgN82UxwKLIGwKhfi9rcJ7YcYuIBkhR2iFbRl33iKBCaT6d/jowuF4TG4/AF50gv3rTlnCHrvrOlpb3PGf5nj0mCg91cFvD6VM780h24gQIj1fiMenTNtIzSZlNULD6Ycsvk++gJa3srrksvz5P86Qmu+aGS6qYREjIo24cMVDSjKQkSuLwOVKW0ie3S8xOxKnfcJfa/N4K68XOeUW4PiaQIIHDUxxFsLSJorytuucjaLLWTuBlbANnLOseBhknG/7hkEl8tF1BSjPgOVrdWvJvzYYFeLFe5+JWgsyFnbCwpfQco/84DKD+kxDzFJqRGzHMDeqTdQs+29/fXwgO7z5ebera9HXJrxpE1OSBnuyBU/1dxtHx8qzm3q+370j+aLtxbQWq9VTJ/20OST+/+7hp33KQEj1bhWp1hHlCHsd3niffhIZ0Hd4+r4dXXpHWih2yM/HBpYAtpaWjVPBQyvb3ByKsdsFaw5I9bq3SwtpRVaLHU0mTFUsj3rrYn36JDK3lWXjps08VaUn9J9dRxRexL10g43E59796M8q5xvGKK/sPa/GVravJNNIE69W1ZXlhKOPecQ9NCk5oQhMFNLbIbk/DNmkQv6HuQxb/kC152/XzfRDUFN4BRlmQH+/Ec4IYSGTLBSMsUrAdPYiXr8hNvbQPJbInt2KNwofYQXSI0xC07wZIB1gHjPnhp8F3vcB3osGRN2lVMvqbwBFSza3D+htEiGUxEiG3R21s3uAxgzTIOxGFH8HM6BxywVQP9Mfmbez8frOVpGFP2A6WrWmJoDrYWauDlLQj1cI6RVHPlyusBLV7E5EGFyXzlEE3ppG6XIDwhya6Q0aeflI0xbg6IBsNjdKvXVanHzkVSaAep1WLf6JrjDk0PeVfYykegO3nSSxEKarnuzGl85jUr1Ax4eUMpbDVCbUgAWgqzo2YAT+HGzjXpsUytJ2157JDPqYCW9G2CztGUGf34OVji6nYopm7gs4Nslu2f/U7olbaz/t8DfKg4kzOfisy0mRWfw7Wpk/w1hsgWodMNoMPvkZ9DWEIQKVuMuPyamYd1TPq9msX5MFXiHwp98lnb/b5oxyL70ZhxFQ74TZ3SUYnU7mPKktoFVXcBZI17HO0chklMXZO3BBWUmCBF9kRzGsoFh4yBCYWAXSqcl8aXgTooM+oYshkyufD4t1zIJOH+eTzWXVCaS3ZRHXO1DXmdE+ubvnXn7Uqt3hRN5qrAY+CcBZSu29aABDcgeVMcXg/qsGcV0xvPu77Uag/HnXJYDfFwwvpwjZF9bU9EJ50dheseTtvXzylUheWN48v89EXh+1gmK9G7nGi6M3vD01Rzm8BBgfW0nx40pW7sxpY3NuMW2eHp0q4fe6pOj8daZWRmqis4eZsmoHy7gL0z/sE4pL0l6Z2Zt4vvHEvgc1vhlkxUGuRVqSK/P27rqaVnojQ5jxXksOPOxZ5tbRf2Lt7NMtwuWhOG+IAyRFcxwo7fNOXw378h9EW+9iX84m7jwhx8oeG4hw8nMFZxZNzSTotDqLWKj7hNeZomjvkpkDBUtWNWFzg+G/cgFeJBrZyTkRMXMa1xGkDAXdRCWUDL3ZELeoMIMxGuM8ijVaZcWJTY/xXaYKkCpzbUOKNJz0B7i3KEyQO5Z2nQmv8QpalRoIglSgay2dLVKPl2HjQL4ZdW01izoJzgbNqt6y1Guonl0Oi8ciFKrON+SoI8QMFWZj4is85j5Z2SJA4APYy/K79Ru1qUxurJBH5iZO4LH0X4deoaIZzb74qp8IbwwjSG936UT+19FMgW8i/hCFtADl8fgMi9bRvT0PBqlJWQnmK4JFan/gj/88/fu69rl9z2met0Gbbeq3Qd/gtgLQI1Rkt+3VTNXf4hnAoCLTL55fiZlP08ORLb+UTPP0xCCEWv8L1GuOHA0hQQQXfzTRnHfBEVkVgwFDemDB0PgNx90rauTY8sO5vuAiTaJKaa5fqxL/fSAEikRyBV3Z7qebJkricGEpYAqI/VnSkkmusxtx8ppMq5O9ZsCk/zD/sHv8qR9hX40rtkeT8ReT1agtu+J1rYADY4K7+v1NC1Hl7dn+wPLhOYT+hqizF02rQTkZgKlJ/A/PbTQVdoK2yg8+LZbKle5+G6vyyNRX7ErbdCDhgB5T9LQZU/Lhq6PKdKlPB0cZ/SLMlq0dmP2ETvPsql7R7f7h/7HhQHqnFqRaLELXoMk6sqkCDckLSrkAJJuSVtq8l50H/LU//WG1Ms3mEgkHUtyYdfVfZUA9HyRPW7fe8mMhv22KuwkTICpvG67SoQSEu1bHj4UgvR/OqHR2s0R61PJWTMlxbMia2lOssH8nMY68khjib/TDR1h7PwIOaz8fbMoP7pVqkG2h5a4F7bqLDjlehPv1ZnpPovqJhdv8zcWEkjLNv3/FGCM+1jeBJCeLQa7vzNeT2hdeatBpzohzQDjsYrMp9xwOG06ao/oIZDyOAomlp2cVO0EmZKmgpA0zZbkzqFUX4cC3zSICPlEIcGnd6Ovj7tOEyVAtcqtlUsClEdWIe11i5sgSB+uLTzT/KmOqooo4wXqQLM/ZR05c2u2Ibe0q8lviiXjbr+hir4pyscZUCJ5jTfJ648n711yVSoKuaxNjwRtjyiw4me0gDD6603WqMkNmTrAdqWydEWguLCYwxm0hb3xHYjRwkdb2hGQDh2JVfuetpI91PV/fUPqQeGnc1cIGfCfD3K5ux3SpoZLQuC41KzK9kOBcFD1Dyie1k1uYdPfmQMXiHjNDNBZa3XV0seIYdRvwYjMYA6HcVz48AQsJeEqdy7eaKvP/5bXyz7WO3vQc5P2awPodr8I4RC6V9BMOEQnDbRLk51mkRYWhyBb4831okLfWAAQMAhGuKSw7UfCL8PIbyrcMyI7tkOfy8pLiR3VQmZaa+bRgg2i+7YqCc3mBpoNDGMGgyrfwxETp9jtMh9FhpBgLD7SNgX6eIzFIJVNafzc6O1L0ldGTqIQ2bW66iqxPwPhpHX4gF2Gp9T7OwALf2gFzN+Ps6z07sTKxjjM/NHQdp4H6mNGPmH1HpAe6a9C1m8s4hx81prNlE5cU1yGgGhyBKLHeCkzDkEia+xKScG3F+l4O7IcX4EH3oModJzyOLh14CM4v4Nb2OZ1fA9fJg0hwjLf8jaRMm5zYnIvbFba0bBrbSJUHM6GwIOHWVqmthutEVGRm4gIRrw0+FTIj1dNzVIYNcMcOHtleXPo1ccFl4Sw7B//2bsLLnQZp99PEBkyCSxWiY9GTu6aqvxNAP6tVAsWSyJJaHvWGLv5gKc34XtYidm3cIj8gyQISw/Wa5ejTNklMlouI7ey79c3/mgKasN1nQ+MR5Yt27Bfdj89CydfD7V0BuArEBzy4GNGVm7ZKsDT8ENd8WOK25xTyPIIEEX9HuIPdvHZOFVduRQfkpzUfy/siTHGi/YKDXe+f324ZEf0csRIlPa/T3bc1szMRHOptlVu7FDdBWPdd0kr3f9skBI2PtmFhHnfAn3mLVtY7Rv9ZhRnGMCCWKureEUd73/r2ueZZm5uuwe/+kNNjSEuiMJK7noPGg03NvpsncgTXHBQiInApD71A3Dw4r607qUJQRpFWLHfCp249Q7SiV2tCODFO/RY1HO748mPpgqE0L83BmKYemOWBSHi7S4iEWD9OexUDhJru+NV6xXbREg4GUEeCgQpqsp44G3BtwJGeqP+UK67kJ47Fj4U80CuneE6A+TRIRImZgwc7P1AyBp6hz4aTqdcKHtjHSDrUo/49g4Z0DbIhP96o8cqNceVWgA1+DEYhroFBvRPR2orurmDio9i2bJuLl4hOAswCcD1mubXrYEtS/YrPUJm1VZpnkr8PP1CMcthbQCMkCN44riXXM6pNEAZQzv4+deGQ5eHvALsISXZ4JOO50DZJPpcBIPGXi3HvcPDs2uGf5V9q73NQmp0qLJPt7aA/gNwVCZKZdLLxIubz9uAG5HV+jtrGHhayKZRyvRthiGeGQLfFQkTegEW0pEvsg2zhaSGdUKD1clBywdAbGgNJFegyqPkgR5XnJswySHhx0Cuag45lraXYb/inKYwwQym5tjPXNQ2YLYv26R7PxPs93SxjGJnepgvu0HACJ2GYwq1aHiMPK38o20y5sK/z2JR6TJZJGXQp1mmKIgFH9ePtZdDyHUYCrLUxmDNtwB/wWcbKI94UcthpUAOh1+BIYYnfqAqXGXAHrdfKEswK02LaXX28hoXLtEwtLCl840x+yq9qYPkAzeRnzmPfUy26+XERoi1oAy+bMjyQumWoTem8V4lFk1WHqry9CIc5+4MZ0UO829uEmfP59LNf3u0PG6AcEijw6f9oI82S7E12ChH4M7NDWCJi3OOPRsS93jtKOD9cDya/SZCl7ZBJMiWb9nABrOnfEAVEPVyoSzPX+QsB7/zh2vfVepOA+UPTy9SI1GPrypUADtZOqPZlJIgB6/Tg0gsNLveQtadh8hRODRGflYRvGwlaTOIbvDoUCWIwflaN1hRdjVr7ewWwOQoatIchSZrHNZ/XZXepasifZVFKX+pjGYO/8z7EHutiWvcRsqVos+oCHGCdX6OMEU0h6DjFvF42sQFbRNzjwB17Hm8+nLEggOEnrItfOW6nARETi0EKK6OqU/uRfU6/mbRd9J1xio0q9cOZkuA4mFRQ1Fses7pCp85uiQujIDurmHMcBgfOvDnOs5JkFtzLmMPDSnZy0AeETcutJnvC7s8AK77/xFNg00at4IBKhZ4HL1nv3LMCA83BSOxtPyUC49PxEJ3zsRUFk/6Z8zCU6DO7YLjK1Xbqe+uDsLL+anw4k0wwE4jEBNLZZQSQ+LqiiXlFRlnG2rpprc1Utk/ledZ2eRlziyprzQxOBNmBGXvoeh0VWXjW8BnCcDrGF8KRRgBakO80mcsZ+GtxgniqGc4hKg+OHm49ltG/Iij0z7N4lv/nmjua+kdIPbxqwCQ63p8rR7Aewm0LDFmAbYMAbOn5NEkpvqNKm1c8Oc4dqpZL5PW/OYomHujKxBG3lq6JQYIHI/YwF8kHRdeRCRfJadBEdkdL86qEdUaVUgTTe8GlA19UImrMP2ord0GjJgO67PEhFdxCcCtbsnSewuHRsHhJyAgJ0DOAYVLBR5SE3gMX93IiMgF8z2mF5TslIPqcQ+UmjYiKeibojG01CX6kFX0FfcRUKOsRGp2JqHQSVxnxjvIzjTyhDCDiJnT6pBXFclwMiggWzCJboO5IdLPR3ZAvpQg/Rukj6cw1XrJ5Pc23qanno9MYilnyPsQRQpd6jtMYhpAImZ1fvzuzJfC7N7VHPBGq0JQPWg0F3jehJp3Q5iio0EPcRHInJItZCpKaTGMla5XoYzajhHY4lB0fTED9H0Ve2fJrhsewhjGQSnQYSqVBA9F1fis6PDnrhMF7ylCkJG+xedg52d/IJNYa/f35YD8gxHDMiUwHwncpyOyOX4b3yQMY5Xl4NnPxc5nVd4MJkg2DA/aySzjISiafq2eBFcwbgRyQOJF+he8XoBAafL34LAHAhjdF7hXCXdnzYKZAnK/xLdUWg6KqwEccRNrI166yOqeVRtsmk00qbKdbiEw4rORPOMXiMRRxEXJCIE4YvxvkImnLd2Y86M6qoKD80t6lAxLZbQMv2YA+mVmIfwoGun7xnbfSHdZPG/587GNZKfwrK491tzRy3ITAyKFkI8bxZ4BiMK6ksoB/J7bE3DleEIXjGoCgDoyfqElQs0X8WvIvKxmkz7hAV/7bxvSF4xKzSKIIMuPPHvv5MrMX+p+gOFhM1EBww8u+n4+7zOL2MkxRliUb12xRHUcf/9HQmUPnlVIb2qNySMSNPdrmiBHwD7grUq4YCGFJj3BZGlg6ZS5kipSvpynvJGlWtQ6BuDbBcvXdQUgmWk7FPqpmiNMbJ6Mp17/jnBlWuCRA931ZbRbB8bE/m98vx7Rsp0UwLM7TQSfGW2TJUnmculspTd0AkPV/Sg18d7jamJGJ+Kzqiml4GTjP0dnZAMuOWMNRb/1GTanKauOvEiupC8fD9fGlPqZwMkAf6EktbUw8i39/KcxGLv1EDphcaEXQUdSMqJBIM2jHqeiJdoViJxyhf9//xP0XbsxrBZaxz2+Mgd7JHjM4ahcjW7J9/qiQ4z9khPMM2o5RMr7gQJRRtFUyudl7oldUESYFS/ra+ZjMeudlih9j3Ms+oy1PfowkifHr7Sr2q1l4Wu+G52xylEYaJ+XIWZEgfn98dIXAxbiUUcP1xbzbSojkjvce9HSnlV1j5hvECotFi3r41qUijA9nHoMPm96F3VOJkj1uVzh9cZDJ8lmxqzFY8/G4ztCyeD2dTAxzfSlUIHBN/OeErNNGBaBP0igGhYuk1YftPZb9PW1z2bZCBNO+kyTl+vMWbTmh7M7l6Of1yxkwEZTFyMUqW+zcQ57NkmIsOH58ZjpwXc+q4ssYfyFIamYUUVVtAkSQtuGmAZ7kBbpgl3sMlB1DEsBzGONopQ/gqv4Ca+ddVJUhMCklxZNazd5egFnocBzdxh9IdOcoCRSFIpmHmcXOypkj4OuYu3J6Z0tcjwD20IYyPALZkUDsfHh7D/tArvY2Umn/nrGhX6Y6mY9xrSKzCDf/gzSlb/Hb2mHDOioSHKta983LviQYtTgJFfZbtgaBykZ42M5WsPol5YwVYnt0kQOYV7zCPJTp8y4JXuFsCVagQ3e/+R1euuGP679tQ0j3cTANtdQb6jmMDorp1fuWA1T0UfOcPO8aYiNGDLCGXU9ZOnpUPkAJh55+SmutfMQXFRfKsmddMtB2FOsL2Q83BuVrdGtIpHzR+ZPF3MBnOTSNASkX/nONwnotwUF6ceVWnKQS3WM8Lon+ukLMTpI5onDBIC89svSo9wm+Ib0kcVDBf5138yZddDqmBwpnFHK7CEUyO9Cs7meWuR3y8v7Xo2rZ4uyidkXO/TdfsfDwH1RzyKt0M6PDqGGtc3rnEbZObRH5jEfLMG1BCcuPvo//cy6H/HnlfjNa3p/tUaW+J05J0kEZMlwwBg2dEwO1RHweP91u32DE4Gn3g8MxIOA4lxPT+J5npIhPMqzFLcbnR4Cu5Yfv5Ek6fgqZgv807inyMRhuAayZYYtY3y1S17O9Y1nZCRoy7Pcsv5E9HhX3b/2CVmG48afDQf00ve4RqxlDkSBXIOEeZAzEQ9fSksgQdfA+aYJZ9WV3TDOczo8Qox4YB5ojh14ltzJole28A5TnxiuDXZDoJ2/T6zQevzzR8fGBJ9fqMwBy2Uq0OZgrZJ4sjMTUPpan1uyBTdstz/JjhUGvBVUPay8o+li6xH2jzH5jgEVWXb5UikgoZQYw1pVYW5hsT2cSBwQUoxY3ByRVqPSMSjgRxkYb7CoiwYjnddKObfmhQYV97APvgIT8i38s9ZerxMl/DHzX+huZTVMPzH5L7zmenC0pu29SXG5xdFd1eogTAMl8cFgA+fvIzSblZ+xvbvfmLwvTKIF4Kvf4Yn6bMMuTpOjk5u0RVZCz5KmE2bmr/243zHqG35hr1k+ZOmn7csg5RcQJYPii462Andbui97TjmauUyjOtlgwxezmREFdn5DtWWD4Lb5K/ptLKi0F18vDE/bErp7237IMEXsvBZOb9DkD6CwGpFSqJ3+lTJezaeIz0FxvSGANodTBtWuwtkMzBYfl4Pyb7Je1Z1Yp7KYyNAzBICy/EqDg8r8tU/bHiLDSSIAB6Cvv8gBm3aMYJxXnDNoIXrPPRSQAAA= http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.
> 
> A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.
> 
> CRAZY!!!
Click to expand...

 
Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.
> 
> A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.
> 
> CRAZY!!!
Click to expand...

 
Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars


Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,UklGRtYjAABXRUJQVlA4IMojAAAw+ACdASohAb0BPrFMn0gmI6KTSe4UZAsE9LcaJ8GG72mZMcM0EPLX4u1YanXNCpk3VzrgT1dI0XDwHhA/bDFfH2SK4t0HmaHq0rJpMagDB5UjGsLKAX3fW/AttyQt7y5mgTJIGy/vNl9wqBxj84rSguqZBdIlPF/XwRie/0xAUM+GyKimpMB/DSMVYdRVN0+gQNaq59HvwhopKihJmFNObnI8bYtX+3lgXwU1JorjU0SKjmf8zU7M9aS61u1wrjC4n3v28EAG75VoB08fjaWN52HBkKfqUL/6HaQ6iuuhVJHaPwdkplG3SmHKU4ecdjgfrCL9fKRhgH9Dv+8MLRC167AEHoVJhE0xUC58mNAlmjFTRxSjoBSQcnzOz0rARRaiVTDxO/+hVvUiMlXLJZymXDzZnuao50YUGxWAIh0mM1/JYlHyS6T8Du636WM0MVV/uD3147h04jH3PzXnCJ1HognIpFar9sdncZrkkc9Mh8PsvXPFc7xVXOFjyBqd/RKwhWDkvv8NQ8+XbNGTbySUOD/qyZmRw+YabPyhvFfGO1f0zCTUSZq2j/s11d7vrw5SB0Ix+hK7yeV7Sxwpnubaawu22YT9zIQxPdbhteP2zIMu0KfFsV0j/8lVYWICNAzbrYjR3U8fV2E1CG/C+nwTb6EUR9hDZ53kZgZgQMlwTxQ4GGg46z1OzSGXuMWOXlIM22URYxeleM6P6QW7ZcKFutcJNKB7Awiz5EdXvMpg0yYfF2LylfDjqV7q3Se0qoWKnJN9BlnMRQRi4lU+caf1zYKXC/GFikd8IkfSVGAKbPMhG575CtJ8zC5P2tevL8LgwmjAzUGC1xxFRXeItOuJzQQRDnatQlHb53ipnGc7V734TQ/NbOwTBxadCN2ZPHBomtdQMus8AxHPnOtLd1/QQykU8XhkZc5V6NGlnQgxIGgakFrv4Jr5vsAcZASKNIXT/3225YnfVMGtph2MdT5bD65ZDKQdb6hIZLxzrkfXkA5mwmUTNVeDgqe39v29kwVvpJixq/g7V86063AJOoEjjZUnanD5EYPSQcUrRxhu6eaDgC075HLhr4flHhyV52OnMtth7OPNqLfHYjxY+1Afl400bqu0SqcFH9Cu6xNP0AqCHcZckGhg4OKkPKNkkTBcCXcxKvWj/l/lYy0Ag05T6OFePbfCoXKdnIeXnhiGuCKWOx28+CfG8dDD6uiZPUnuTKWnYBga1/m13V6sHNBT+zeU1o2Lfacfo24G9d9qr/XuVhBWfVXaXPgrn2ziAhF65CSPpT7WPARsH8vvbQN+fZN2QFSL99BsBWUgorkUjWX4CNOTsgPLhxBgNBzk4lWgbRVTGE/e5Rr/lPCN53cMsOcq8i0IEZTIS7pAnVqeCnwv1gmYVtDRVUeLO0yL1goFNLyjEeN/0rG/j3m179XMZafCsNK7BzTQIFHw69l8yN0P+WXtxLE/4zMO/xkxIbK2MZjJKHJgnbhzlvRgTztL6gLZVZEJ6o1MCYVsIqCDac4BwLy8Qqhz7Xba9JASpcrxJ2d3xHkoyiT9u9RAyOJ4hhRKGKodrrY1l57ZYJu1Rr9llfqmWCpq9S0TPY+yCzh1XoievjMnDaJOzbBNon4gOVGnGy5WnKsb7c4HVw+FQkO47l+Wc0KPN8dGmp1hA4Xh3+Dof4roQO4Uz5EPzN5rebT+ZJL+lZmWmh0+iV88xY+rEs00dP8nEoKL//Femp+UDK06l8QSgF/CuL7vHELOjlWbIKQVT9IYV6NvjALN/gW2JqDi4cnRRIX7RzEK1k7B1QqfUW0QvvTiTvrUpZnrZinlSNV7izDNVw2ndJDCOIakInsY20ZbEqHSXutzu7bBV5KhkMJpCrpV+D8TO0cd6O8OIBgcsQsEFsqImrzL1+OQT6L+jKrhv2ubmIVdUeJIAaVgYV4OB8fa2J2PXBSGUh/lsH1ZfHnmjP3qop1fYHK/WA0ukqfRkD7Ve2dDtFDTQMl2PxyB+tFXplJWbygdVXmBv+NXd3WO3Mlv/ZJJJ/L66eL5YSG9bMdHAtG5UKzSZbJmUUN985L98A+CNNh9XpOcaDEegBtRXvVTqRuv4BknQ3zXvSk6A8rFBAMKIn/ZBF8s7LYa5ghF++CEb7h3siZ2b5tyftvhwZVaeRCBTO7mEDfKdDFVoMeSL7tpiP5ZAsJZugIHQm1lXsxoX0+GAmnR5nuTJEGTCozNnVD2z/WUc3oZlzxlXygY16kkQSToRgTLe5HAUfpyllLfbqP3HZPU9crnXH3YI25Pb6RsNocxS/zeCcI4rmJV4Dew0ofkbh1/BixfRE4SERQiG/gsZhFhGecdhUrU72FKxKP99n+oMm+io+73/Cca8946BrqFteKZu2BR5i+iJYI/YekBonorLqaveLRGHGHnF/qyVxOhShR3R9X+ZZ4J7Fd/17gglfzFrFEAV4TzEit9JrsfYlk19ZnWTTd0m2l0Bt7oi/iLSQRyUzinPuJmdTl+XYUjnPKQ5c5C3Q70PsqmBzXM+VZpN91vqA0Zp0IhAxoyX7h3SGu5+Sq9a/6HqjyvNN30XnAlvekalbVdkycjJBK6gM7XYEUcRv4bV0iXsOKBBZ26FB6fBXFz1qvShRRRhtwVQndWjQFSxzHww78VW49I5a+Xs+9PWztoAAD++Ctk00sJ7NgXP5jPQ5r/vss+zw+zUtVkh1nZoQGvWYfHEcJSjBhwndoOkbzVQfEzyhkeRRV9oL3q/mn3OZEUGfu+392IWiwc35/HUmssRFBvvJku5L79xq35WJOW383fkUKXhqkrrlxgZhWqH7fnfaTPipTush2MDJzEoCfgcm4wwKV0exURd3OjRHbJOdt4T7C+UnB7QCsC60YnQtds+q0QPCIBijRQqt5OYeF9aC1h80UZMeH43ZK64knijJVFYEZbXxbl4RahSmHVfHeI9TMZKnvOxbi7rzq70qmuflsPn8M051h9ZllK+wWB3CSYR66FPD1JflEAf64PzgNpNuS00pudYS0vgkcjS7ZWPA6173ZhuVjrouxCiaNkMyQWds+pYetW+qMTQGs7rbAONcJNytM5wbgdyAHWVWUVWcq8qKMGapFXgFW3gVZDeb9jVGM2W+extYFs8Qwr7o191l76qNEji7nud/19w6H4ClJuseztwSiEpoE8NE0XQrmlCMprbryi03zqt++wmKkE5HIzJeQ30JA65GMiDq+yWT/Q/K/p1kwN4ORQCFhJ1plx7YhP23GA4YU8yjdA+XqoNANxbVvZ3q8yFEBs3Diu+ni2aiaQ8ENo1nu5nOvso46OPgHmQ0gpXR7I8QcBZERu80AAeWZ2ay3KQwSlILSisAuWFvRr8zFN4+wtJ/uGo3Z83+PKpDhzUYDMCx17EAAaT7qXEnUDkEE0TsoHMEAwc0XRnspvlpmia0zX7CDRf82SZ3fhkmYnsP6/khW6h1rIURP99YFyT1jY3dOAoQfeGDQHloMdGPU+qAWNzC0M4dTAjSJdOLOvXMofVbT5QxLBMFOl45X1VqfXgl4tlvVNgbQbk2LBMIt0H0R1BXs2jSyPcZ4d/YdALiDo1VOYPGJYOI0FFjC5ofTDVdZbXf03thKaECYWOLD6bFX4kufOtps3TQ5G/HOEQJtz5g+BXxcR0UVl7oxSXdzhorBzBtrUe0YAeaXF5rgIzrM0LkVDKcBUNc8fH1VU3dFKTta/7Maifh79hE7Yz2zbf51BbMOZtJJl0P+zZBXuaxQKSJlJkGybAjAdhBoQQdCAWlwx+K3AwvwByqTxkB9TlCTaNzJCfB6viKbdrEQQOz+Q5pmQtsEn7zq0J3se+kc9hYf70TIdT8gdxOZl4d1dKr5oCrm4JC7zQZTePtKjI7wI4VoWvMR8HNAUxzhUmPBCLOmloPIlEo00fE/bngV6Txy1XAXc7ZXh6wbnf1kkgRKUrLydfkq98E4N2hGJ822+JYG+oVvEUA3tb0AGAZym7wg8898Gwv0u2OrZl/pYvcab3O9Z2qoGoZHs3nmbqg8EPBap7NJ30ugN68HaqqMBkF4NkZ3zZyOwEMaasKtChqvWgaDFWqIGlzZgFtXLqtPJLYCPud/p/4L8+S9bQN2vsB1FvvSD6azPGeEegmdIzP28mKcWg5alHcrkExWDDf0eBoXcwChZpqwLrmtIMqxoFtq5SB02bY/a8O9joyL7RJYx1xHNTKXzYuqsuHy9pgPwvnQxUuhx8R2gF74zSB5Y3QrrrvxsU9TAefHHW+txb4n9J+QKrxmSyrGl7ZzSuMRYFEfXvX2siTWIzM4nwuAeVrH2Ej4UQyXgGdpPpvMFzh8AfhaYrryD4+vUmRpyWIZ9eOwgd/vuNANiI1vbg+TDyA85iYKh7ONUA4nwHS3pzZObdI8TnGnqLupEXXP2P3wyBvNKojwpASh0t7GXrbsq/aW7p5qc/kIMVIa4NS+/Co+cPo1nXHeghFmKunPGL5lX/ljTgN82UxwKLIGwKhfi9rcJ7YcYuIBkhR2iFbRl33iKBCaT6d/jowuF4TG4/AF50gv3rTlnCHrvrOlpb3PGf5nj0mCg91cFvD6VM780h24gQIj1fiMenTNtIzSZlNULD6Ycsvk++gJa3srrksvz5P86Qmu+aGS6qYREjIo24cMVDSjKQkSuLwOVKW0ie3S8xOxKnfcJfa/N4K68XOeUW4PiaQIIHDUxxFsLSJorytuucjaLLWTuBlbANnLOseBhknG/7hkEl8tF1BSjPgOVrdWvJvzYYFeLFe5+JWgsyFnbCwpfQco/84DKD+kxDzFJqRGzHMDeqTdQs+29/fXwgO7z5ebera9HXJrxpE1OSBnuyBU/1dxtHx8qzm3q+370j+aLtxbQWq9VTJ/20OST+/+7hp33KQEj1bhWp1hHlCHsd3niffhIZ0Hd4+r4dXXpHWih2yM/HBpYAtpaWjVPBQyvb3ByKsdsFaw5I9bq3SwtpRVaLHU0mTFUsj3rrYn36JDK3lWXjps08VaUn9J9dRxRexL10g43E59796M8q5xvGKK/sPa/GVravJNNIE69W1ZXlhKOPecQ9NCk5oQhMFNLbIbk/DNmkQv6HuQxb/kC152/XzfRDUFN4BRlmQH+/Ec4IYSGTLBSMsUrAdPYiXr8hNvbQPJbInt2KNwofYQXSI0xC07wZIB1gHjPnhp8F3vcB3osGRN2lVMvqbwBFSza3D+htEiGUxEiG3R21s3uAxgzTIOxGFH8HM6BxywVQP9Mfmbez8frOVpGFP2A6WrWmJoDrYWauDlLQj1cI6RVHPlyusBLV7E5EGFyXzlEE3ppG6XIDwhya6Q0aeflI0xbg6IBsNjdKvXVanHzkVSaAep1WLf6JrjDk0PeVfYykegO3nSSxEKarnuzGl85jUr1Ax4eUMpbDVCbUgAWgqzo2YAT+HGzjXpsUytJ2157JDPqYCW9G2CztGUGf34OVji6nYopm7gs4Nslu2f/U7olbaz/t8DfKg4kzOfisy0mRWfw7Wpk/w1hsgWodMNoMPvkZ9DWEIQKVuMuPyamYd1TPq9msX5MFXiHwp98lnb/b5oxyL70ZhxFQ74TZ3SUYnU7mPKktoFVXcBZI17HO0chklMXZO3BBWUmCBF9kRzGsoFh4yBCYWAXSqcl8aXgTooM+oYshkyufD4t1zIJOH+eTzWXVCaS3ZRHXO1DXmdE+ubvnXn7Uqt3hRN5qrAY+CcBZSu29aABDcgeVMcXg/qsGcV0xvPu77Uag/HnXJYDfFwwvpwjZF9bU9EJ50dheseTtvXzylUheWN48v89EXh+1gmK9G7nGi6M3vD01Rzm8BBgfW0nx40pW7sxpY3NuMW2eHp0q4fe6pOj8daZWRmqis4eZsmoHy7gL0z/sE4pL0l6Z2Zt4vvHEvgc1vhlkxUGuRVqSK/P27rqaVnojQ5jxXksOPOxZ5tbRf2Lt7NMtwuWhOG+IAyRFcxwo7fNOXw378h9EW+9iX84m7jwhx8oeG4hw8nMFZxZNzSTotDqLWKj7hNeZomjvkpkDBUtWNWFzg+G/cgFeJBrZyTkRMXMa1xGkDAXdRCWUDL3ZELeoMIMxGuM8ijVaZcWJTY/xXaYKkCpzbUOKNJz0B7i3KEyQO5Z2nQmv8QpalRoIglSgay2dLVKPl2HjQL4ZdW01izoJzgbNqt6y1Guonl0Oi8ciFKrON+SoI8QMFWZj4is85j5Z2SJA4APYy/K79Ru1qUxurJBH5iZO4LH0X4deoaIZzb74qp8IbwwjSG936UT+19FMgW8i/hCFtADl8fgMi9bRvT0PBqlJWQnmK4JFan/gj/88/fu69rl9z2met0Gbbeq3Qd/gtgLQI1Rkt+3VTNXf4hnAoCLTL55fiZlP08ORLb+UTPP0xCCEWv8L1GuOHA0hQQQXfzTRnHfBEVkVgwFDemDB0PgNx90rauTY8sO5vuAiTaJKaa5fqxL/fSAEikRyBV3Z7qebJkricGEpYAqI/VnSkkmusxtx8ppMq5O9ZsCk/zD/sHv8qR9hX40rtkeT8ReT1agtu+J1rYADY4K7+v1NC1Hl7dn+wPLhOYT+hqizF02rQTkZgKlJ/A/PbTQVdoK2yg8+LZbKle5+G6vyyNRX7ErbdCDhgB5T9LQZU/Lhq6PKdKlPB0cZ/SLMlq0dmP2ETvPsql7R7f7h/7HhQHqnFqRaLELXoMk6sqkCDckLSrkAJJuSVtq8l50H/LU//WG1Ms3mEgkHUtyYdfVfZUA9HyRPW7fe8mMhv22KuwkTICpvG67SoQSEu1bHj4UgvR/OqHR2s0R61PJWTMlxbMia2lOssH8nMY68khjib/TDR1h7PwIOaz8fbMoP7pVqkG2h5a4F7bqLDjlehPv1ZnpPovqJhdv8zcWEkjLNv3/FGCM+1jeBJCeLQa7vzNeT2hdeatBpzohzQDjsYrMp9xwOG06ao/oIZDyOAomlp2cVO0EmZKmgpA0zZbkzqFUX4cC3zSICPlEIcGnd6Ovj7tOEyVAtcqtlUsClEdWIe11i5sgSB+uLTzT/KmOqooo4wXqQLM/ZR05c2u2Ibe0q8lviiXjbr+hir4pyscZUCJ5jTfJ648n711yVSoKuaxNjwRtjyiw4me0gDD6603WqMkNmTrAdqWydEWguLCYwxm0hb3xHYjRwkdb2hGQDh2JVfuetpI91PV/fUPqQeGnc1cIGfCfD3K5ux3SpoZLQuC41KzK9kOBcFD1Dyie1k1uYdPfmQMXiHjNDNBZa3XV0seIYdRvwYjMYA6HcVz48AQsJeEqdy7eaKvP/5bXyz7WO3vQc5P2awPodr8I4RC6V9BMOEQnDbRLk51mkRYWhyBb4831okLfWAAQMAhGuKSw7UfCL8PIbyrcMyI7tkOfy8pLiR3VQmZaa+bRgg2i+7YqCc3mBpoNDGMGgyrfwxETp9jtMh9FhpBgLD7SNgX6eIzFIJVNafzc6O1L0ldGTqIQ2bW66iqxPwPhpHX4gF2Gp9T7OwALf2gFzN+Ps6z07sTKxjjM/NHQdp4H6mNGPmH1HpAe6a9C1m8s4hx81prNlE5cU1yGgGhyBKLHeCkzDkEia+xKScG3F+l4O7IcX4EH3oModJzyOLh14CM4v4Nb2OZ1fA9fJg0hwjLf8jaRMm5zYnIvbFba0bBrbSJUHM6GwIOHWVqmthutEVGRm4gIRrw0+FTIj1dNzVIYNcMcOHtleXPo1ccFl4Sw7B//2bsLLnQZp99PEBkyCSxWiY9GTu6aqvxNAP6tVAsWSyJJaHvWGLv5gKc34XtYidm3cIj8gyQISw/Wa5ejTNklMlouI7ey79c3/mgKasN1nQ+MR5Yt27Bfdj89CydfD7V0BuArEBzy4GNGVm7ZKsDT8ENd8WOK25xTyPIIEEX9HuIPdvHZOFVduRQfkpzUfy/siTHGi/YKDXe+f324ZEf0csRIlPa/T3bc1szMRHOptlVu7FDdBWPdd0kr3f9skBI2PtmFhHnfAn3mLVtY7Rv9ZhRnGMCCWKureEUd73/r2ueZZm5uuwe/+kNNjSEuiMJK7noPGg03NvpsncgTXHBQiInApD71A3Dw4r607qUJQRpFWLHfCp249Q7SiV2tCODFO/RY1HO748mPpgqE0L83BmKYemOWBSHi7S4iEWD9OexUDhJru+NV6xXbREg4GUEeCgQpqsp44G3BtwJGeqP+UK67kJ47Fj4U80CuneE6A+TRIRImZgwc7P1AyBp6hz4aTqdcKHtjHSDrUo/49g4Z0DbIhP96o8cqNceVWgA1+DEYhroFBvRPR2orurmDio9i2bJuLl4hOAswCcD1mubXrYEtS/YrPUJm1VZpnkr8PP1CMcthbQCMkCN44riXXM6pNEAZQzv4+deGQ5eHvALsISXZ4JOO50DZJPpcBIPGXi3HvcPDs2uGf5V9q73NQmp0qLJPt7aA/gNwVCZKZdLLxIubz9uAG5HV+jtrGHhayKZRyvRthiGeGQLfFQkTegEW0pEvsg2zhaSGdUKD1clBywdAbGgNJFegyqPkgR5XnJswySHhx0Cuag45lraXYb/inKYwwQym5tjPXNQ2YLYv26R7PxPs93SxjGJnepgvu0HACJ2GYwq1aHiMPK38o20y5sK/z2JR6TJZJGXQp1mmKIgFH9ePtZdDyHUYCrLUxmDNtwB/wWcbKI94UcthpUAOh1+BIYYnfqAqXGXAHrdfKEswK02LaXX28hoXLtEwtLCl840x+yq9qYPkAzeRnzmPfUy26+XERoi1oAy+bMjyQumWoTem8V4lFk1WHqry9CIc5+4MZ0UO829uEmfP59LNf3u0PG6AcEijw6f9oI82S7E12ChH4M7NDWCJi3OOPRsS93jtKOD9cDya/SZCl7ZBJMiWb9nABrOnfEAVEPVyoSzPX+QsB7/zh2vfVepOA+UPTy9SI1GPrypUADtZOqPZlJIgB6/Tg0gsNLveQtadh8hRODRGflYRvGwlaTOIbvDoUCWIwflaN1hRdjVr7ewWwOQoatIchSZrHNZ/XZXepasifZVFKX+pjGYO/8z7EHutiWvcRsqVos+oCHGCdX6OMEU0h6DjFvF42sQFbRNzjwB17Hm8+nLEggOEnrItfOW6nARETi0EKK6OqU/uRfU6/mbRd9J1xio0q9cOZkuA4mFRQ1Fses7pCp85uiQujIDurmHMcBgfOvDnOs5JkFtzLmMPDSnZy0AeETcutJnvC7s8AK77/xFNg00at4IBKhZ4HL1nv3LMCA83BSOxtPyUC49PxEJ3zsRUFk/6Z8zCU6DO7YLjK1Xbqe+uDsLL+anw4k0wwE4jEBNLZZQSQ+LqiiXlFRlnG2rpprc1Utk/ledZ2eRlziyprzQxOBNmBGXvoeh0VWXjW8BnCcDrGF8KRRgBakO80mcsZ+GtxgniqGc4hKg+OHm49ltG/Iij0z7N4lv/nmjua+kdIPbxqwCQ63p8rR7Aewm0LDFmAbYMAbOn5NEkpvqNKm1c8Oc4dqpZL5PW/OYomHujKxBG3lq6JQYIHI/YwF8kHRdeRCRfJadBEdkdL86qEdUaVUgTTe8GlA19UImrMP2ord0GjJgO67PEhFdxCcCtbsnSewuHRsHhJyAgJ0DOAYVLBR5SE3gMX93IiMgF8z2mF5TslIPqcQ+UmjYiKeibojG01CX6kFX0FfcRUKOsRGp2JqHQSVxnxjvIzjTyhDCDiJnT6pBXFclwMiggWzCJboO5IdLPR3ZAvpQg/Rukj6cw1XrJ5Pc23qanno9MYilnyPsQRQpd6jtMYhpAImZ1fvzuzJfC7N7VHPBGq0JQPWg0F3jehJp3Q5iio0EPcRHInJItZCpKaTGMla5XoYzajhHY4lB0fTED9H0Ve2fJrhsewhjGQSnQYSqVBA9F1fis6PDnrhMF7ylCkJG+xedg52d/IJNYa/f35YD8gxHDMiUwHwncpyOyOX4b3yQMY5Xl4NnPxc5nVd4MJkg2DA/aySzjISiafq2eBFcwbgRyQOJF+he8XoBAafL34LAHAhjdF7hXCXdnzYKZAnK/xLdUWg6KqwEccRNrI166yOqeVRtsmk00qbKdbiEw4rORPOMXiMRRxEXJCIE4YvxvkImnLd2Y86M6qoKD80t6lAxLZbQMv2YA+mVmIfwoGun7xnbfSHdZPG/587GNZKfwrK491tzRy3ITAyKFkI8bxZ4BiMK6ksoB/J7bE3DleEIXjGoCgDoyfqElQs0X8WvIvKxmkz7hAV/7bxvSF4xKzSKIIMuPPHvv5MrMX+p+gOFhM1EBww8u+n4+7zOL2MkxRliUb12xRHUcf/9HQmUPnlVIb2qNySMSNPdrmiBHwD7grUq4YCGFJj3BZGlg6ZS5kipSvpynvJGlWtQ6BuDbBcvXdQUgmWk7FPqpmiNMbJ6Mp17/jnBlWuCRA931ZbRbB8bE/m98vx7Rsp0UwLM7TQSfGW2TJUnmculspTd0AkPV/Sg18d7jamJGJ+Kzqiml4GTjP0dnZAMuOWMNRb/1GTanKauOvEiupC8fD9fGlPqZwMkAf6EktbUw8i39/KcxGLv1EDphcaEXQUdSMqJBIM2jHqeiJdoViJxyhf9//xP0XbsxrBZaxz2+Mgd7JHjM4ahcjW7J9/qiQ4z9khPMM2o5RMr7gQJRRtFUyudl7oldUESYFS/ra+ZjMeudlih9j3Ms+oy1PfowkifHr7Sr2q1l4Wu+G52xylEYaJ+XIWZEgfn98dIXAxbiUUcP1xbzbSojkjvce9HSnlV1j5hvECotFi3r41qUijA9nHoMPm96F3VOJkj1uVzh9cZDJ8lmxqzFY8/G4ztCyeD2dTAxzfSlUIHBN/OeErNNGBaBP0igGhYuk1YftPZb9PW1z2bZCBNO+kyTl+vMWbTmh7M7l6Of1yxkwEZTFyMUqW+zcQ57NkmIsOH58ZjpwXc+q4ssYfyFIamYUUVVtAkSQtuGmAZ7kBbpgl3sMlB1DEsBzGONopQ/gqv4Ca+ddVJUhMCklxZNazd5egFnocBzdxh9IdOcoCRSFIpmHmcXOypkj4OuYu3J6Z0tcjwD20IYyPALZkUDsfHh7D/tArvY2Umn/nrGhX6Y6mY9xrSKzCDf/gzSlb/Hb2mHDOioSHKta983LviQYtTgJFfZbtgaBykZ42M5WsPol5YwVYnt0kQOYV7zCPJTp8y4JXuFsCVagQ3e/+R1euuGP679tQ0j3cTANtdQb6jmMDorp1fuWA1T0UfOcPO8aYiNGDLCGXU9ZOnpUPkAJh55+SmutfMQXFRfKsmddMtB2FOsL2Q83BuVrdGtIpHzR+ZPF3MBnOTSNASkX/nONwnotwUF6ceVWnKQS3WM8Lon+ukLMTpI5onDBIC89svSo9wm+Ib0kcVDBf5138yZddDqmBwpnFHK7CEUyO9Cs7meWuR3y8v7Xo2rZ4uyidkXO/TdfsfDwH1RzyKt0M6PDqGGtc3rnEbZObRH5jEfLMG1BCcuPvo//cy6H/HnlfjNa3p/tUaW+J05J0kEZMlwwBg2dEwO1RHweP91u32DE4Gn3g8MxIOA4lxPT+J5npIhPMqzFLcbnR4Cu5Yfv5Ek6fgqZgv807inyMRhuAayZYYtY3y1S17O9Y1nZCRoy7Pcsv5E9HhX3b/2CVmG48afDQf00ve4RqxlDkSBXIOEeZAzEQ9fSksgQdfA+aYJZ9WV3TDOczo8Qox4YB5ojh14ltzJole28A5TnxiuDXZDoJ2/T6zQevzzR8fGBJ9fqMwBy2Uq0OZgrZJ4sjMTUPpan1uyBTdstz/JjhUGvBVUPay8o+li6xH2jzH5jgEVWXb5UikgoZQYw1pVYW5hsT2cSBwQUoxY3ByRVqPSMSjgRxkYb7CoiwYjnddKObfmhQYV97APvgIT8i38s9ZerxMl/DHzX+huZTVMPzH5L7zmenC0pu29SXG5xdFd1eogTAMl8cFgA+fvIzSblZ+xvbvfmLwvTKIF4Kvf4Yn6bMMuTpOjk5u0RVZCz5KmE2bmr/243zHqG35hr1k+ZOmn7csg5RcQJYPii462Andbui97TjmauUyjOtlgwxezmREFdn5DtWWD4Lb5K/ptLKi0F18vDE/bErp7237IMEXsvBZOb9DkD6CwGpFSqJ3+lTJezaeIz0FxvSGANodTBtWuwtkMzBYfl4Pyb7Je1Z1Yp7KYyNAzBICy/EqDg8r8tU/bHiLDSSIAB6Cvv8gBm3aMYJxXnDNoIXrPPRSQAAA= http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he believed that Stalin would hold free elections in Eastern Europe like he promised in the Yalta agreement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it have made a difference?
> 
> The Soviets were doing 90% of the fighting and dying against the Nazis. Once his forces moved into those regions, there was nothing FDR could have done to remove them
> 
> However, Stalin tying up the best of the German army on the Eastern Front made the job easier for the allies in the west. The Allies retook Western Europe with comparatively    fewer casualties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,It might.
> 
> By asking for it, it seems that FRD gave SOME thought to the Post War situation.
> 
> But, did he really expect Stalin  to keep  a promise?
> 
> If he did he was a fool.
> 
> 
> If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?
Click to expand...

 
_If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_

FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.

Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII




.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.
> 
> A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.
> 
> CRAZY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he believed that Stalin would hold free elections in Eastern Europe like he promised in the Yalta agreement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it have made a difference?
> 
> The Soviets were doing 90% of the fighting and dying against the Nazis. Once his forces moved into those regions, there was nothing FDR could have done to remove them
> 
> However, Stalin tying up the best of the German army on the Eastern Front made the job easier for the allies in the west. The Allies retook Western Europe with comparatively    fewer casualties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,It might.
> 
> By asking for it, it seems that FRD gave SOME thought to the Post War situation.
> 
> But, did he really expect Stalin  to keep  a promise?
> 
> If he did he was a fool.
> 
> 
> If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
Click to expand...



None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.

The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.

Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.



ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.

A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.


CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.

What steps, if any, did he take to address it?


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fool....and, and as usual, don't have a clue about what you are posting.
> 
> The only reason for "unconditional surrender" policy was that FDR's boss, Joseph Stalin demanded it.
> 
> 
> Now watch how...unlike you....I can prove very thing I post:
> 
> 1. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris.*Try as he might, the Allies would not open communications channels with Canaris .
> 
> Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:
> *'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> *2. Did you see the date: 1942.*
> When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims"Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> Three years of American soldiers dying!
> 
> 3. What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia...*"
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to recognize that, just as your name is a metonym for lying and deceit, my is for honesty and knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What terms of surrender did you want to give Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hitler would not be in power,  nor involved in the surrender.
> He would be dead, or turned over to the Allies for trial.
> 
> 2. Germans would be used by the Allies exactly as they were used after the war.
> a. They developed our CIA
> and
> b. our rocket program.
> 
> 3. You, being pretty much an uneducated dolt, are clueless as to the anti-Nazi resistance.
> 'Colonel General Ludwig - BeckBeginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter,_Goerdeler's Struggle_, pp. 35-3G, 75-79).
> 
> As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann,_German Resistance_, p. 153).'
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a book once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Hitler was in power. Those who conspired to kill him ended up dead. Even those who slightly disagreed with him ended up dead
> 
> 2. Predisposed on knocking off Hitler. Your problem remains an entrenched dictator who would allow his country to be burned to the ground rather than surrender
> 
> 3 Hitler faced "resistance" since the mid twenties. He faced over 30 assassination attempts. He survived to the end. Nothing you propose would change that
> 
> Same question.......what in your imaginary situation leaves us in a better situation than FDR led us to......FDR is hard to beat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just showed that you are an educated dunce with now knowledge of the anti-Nazi resistance....
> 
> Therefore, your post is simply another 'is not, is not' chant of a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just showed you are running away..
> 
> So where are we?
> 
> 1. You need to define your terms of surrender
> 2. You need a progression of what happens when Germany attacks USSR   and we stay out
> 3. You need to explain what happens to Western Europe after your Germany-USSR war
> 4. You need to define an ending situation better than FDR led us to
Click to expand...

She can't. FDR did the correct thing and clinically insane Righties like her are still perpetually butthurt about it, even 70 years after our joint victory in Europe. Had we not entered WWII and cooperated with the USSR, Britain would surely have fallen and Nazi Germany would therefore have had a 1 front instead of a 2 Front war to fight. Without western bombings of German cities and military production centers in 1942 and beyond, Germany would have had double the firepower against a Soviet Union that was reeling and the only thing that allowed them to recapture Stalingrad in 1943 was bad decision making on Hitler's part and the mighty Russian winter of 1943. Thank G-d that Hitler was so inept. Without our entrance into WWII, the Holocaust would have been completed and millions upon millions of Russian Jews would have been added to the genocide. So, essentially, PC is saying that the Holocaust should not have been ended in 1945. How hateful of her.

I hate revisionists. They suck.


rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fool....and, and as usual, don't have a clue about what you are posting.
> 
> The only reason for "unconditional surrender" policy was that FDR's boss, Joseph Stalin demanded it.
> 
> 
> Now watch how...unlike you....I can prove very thing I post:
> 
> 1. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris.*Try as he might, the Allies would not open communications channels with Canaris .
> 
> Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:
> *'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> *2. Did you see the date: 1942.*
> When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims"Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> Three years of American soldiers dying!
> 
> 3. What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia...*"
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to recognize that, just as your name is a metonym for lying and deceit, my is for honesty and knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What terms of surrender did you want to give Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hitler would not be in power,  nor involved in the surrender.
> He would be dead, or turned over to the Allies for trial.
> 
> 2. Germans would be used by the Allies exactly as they were used after the war.
> a. They developed our CIA
> and
> b. our rocket program.
> 
> 3. You, being pretty much an uneducated dolt, are clueless as to the anti-Nazi resistance.
> 'Colonel General Ludwig - BeckBeginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter,_Goerdeler's Struggle_, pp. 35-3G, 75-79).
> 
> As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann,_German Resistance_, p. 153).'
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a book once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Hitler was in power. Those who conspired to kill him ended up dead. Even those who slightly disagreed with him ended up dead
> 
> 2. Predisposed on knocking off Hitler. Your problem remains an entrenched dictator who would allow his country to be burned to the ground rather than surrender
> 
> 3 Hitler faced "resistance" since the mid twenties. He faced over 30 assassination attempts. He survived to the end. Nothing you propose would change that
> 
> Same question.......what in your imaginary situation leaves us in a better situation than FDR led us to......FDR is hard to beat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just showed that you are an educated dunce with now knowledge of the anti-Nazi resistance....
> 
> Therefore, your post is simply another 'is not, is not' chant of a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just showed you are running away..
> 
> So where are we?
> 
> 1. You need to define your terms of surrender
> 2. You need a progression of what happens when Germany attacks USSR   and we stay out
> 3. You need to explain what happens to Western Europe after your Germany-USSR war
> 4. You need to define an ending situation better than FDR led us to
Click to expand...



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Penelope said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, reported: please put this in the Conspiracy Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does no such thing.
> 
> There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.
> 
> While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.
> 
> Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no plan to exterminate the Jews except the ones left needed to be locked up and put in labor camps due to most were soviet communist. and would pose a danger to Germany. Of course many were involved in Partisan groups and did much damage as can be. No gas camps , and no preplanned extermination plan.
> 
> Many died do to typhus, starvation, fighting and of course at the hands of some brutal Germans and Soviets, but only a fool would think the German has a plan for mass extermination of the Jews. Are you aware many jews were also criminals and needed to be locked up as well. Jew Communism was alive and well in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you are even more clinically insane than PC, you jew-hating piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see this thread is very irritating to you, I know how dare us question the events of WWII. Some people have spent time in prison for it, but today we have freedom of speech, in the USA anyway.
Click to expand...

Tough fuck for you, you disgusting jew hater.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

JakeStarkey said:


> Penelope, you are the anti-semite to the PC extreme reactionary right.
> 
> Please. . .  both of you . . . actually use sources objectively and critically.


That will never happen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Penelope

Statistikhengst said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not belong in the conspiracy forum. Too bad for everyone this offends, and it blows the Jew holocaust fable right where it belongs, in the garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does no such thing.
> 
> There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.
> 
> While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.
> 
> Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no plan to exterminate the Jews except the ones left needed to be locked up and put in labor camps due to most were soviet communist. and would pose a danger to Germany. Of course many were involved in Partisan groups and did much damage as can be. No gas camps , and no preplanned extermination plan.
> 
> Many died do to typhus, starvation, fighting and of course at the hands of some brutal Germans and Soviets, but only a fool would think the German has a plan for mass extermination of the Jews. Are you aware many jews were also criminals and needed to be locked up as well. Jew Communism was alive and well in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you are even more clinically insane than PC, you jew-hating piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see this thread is very irritating to you, I know how dare us question the events of WWII. Some people have spent time in prison for it, but today we have freedom of speech, in the USA anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough fuck for you, you disgusting jew hater.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Has not a thing to do with hating anyone , its just history, history you do not like apparently.  Since most Ashkenazi's are not Semitic or Hebrew, see the problem here.  Your Japhetites. That should make you real mad.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Penelope does not do history at all: just blathers.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.
> 
> A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.
> 
> CRAZY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he believed that Stalin would hold free elections in Eastern Europe like he promised in the Yalta agreement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it have made a difference?
> 
> The Soviets were doing 90% of the fighting and dying against the Nazis. Once his forces moved into those regions, there was nothing FDR could have done to remove them
> 
> However, Stalin tying up the best of the German army on the Eastern Front made the job easier for the allies in the west. The Allies retook Western Europe with comparatively    fewer casualties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,It might.
> 
> By asking for it, it seems that FRD gave SOME thought to the Post War situation.
> 
> But, did he really expect Stalin  to keep  a promise?
> 
> If he did he was a fool.
> 
> 
> If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
Click to expand...

 
Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world

FDR had no control over the Soviets taking half of Europe....they earned it through blood and would not give it back


----------



## Penelope

JakeStarkey said:


> Penelope does not do history at all: just blathers.



I don't do history, I read it.  You may not like the real history but that does not make it less true.  The very OT which they claim is what gives them a right to the land, works against them, they use it, but then deny what it says.


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.
> 
> A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.
> 
> CRAZY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he believed that Stalin would hold free elections in Eastern Europe like he promised in the Yalta agreement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it have made a difference?
> 
> The Soviets were doing 90% of the fighting and dying against the Nazis. Once his forces moved into those regions, there was nothing FDR could have done to remove them
> 
> However, Stalin tying up the best of the German army on the Eastern Front made the job easier for the allies in the west. The Allies retook Western Europe with comparatively    fewer casualties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,It might.
> 
> By asking for it, it seems that FRD gave SOME thought to the Post War situation.
> 
> But, did he really expect Stalin  to keep  a promise?
> 
> If he did he was a fool.
> 
> 
> If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
Click to expand...

One can only speculate since FDR passed away before it became time to deal with the ending of the war and it's aftermath. How much confidence he put in the success of the atomic bomb and how it could have been used in regards to the Soviet's is again, speculation.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Penelope, you don't do history,history does you, and you are simply blathering.  Your belief is wrong about the Jews, historically and culturally.  You don't like it?  No one cares.


----------



## Correll

FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world[/QUOT?


rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.
> 
> A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.
> 
> CRAZY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he believed that Stalin would hold free elections in Eastern Europe like he promised in the Yalta agreement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it have made a difference?
> 
> The Soviets were doing 90% of the fighting and dying against the Nazis. Once his forces moved into those regions, there was nothing FDR could have done to remove them
> 
> However, Stalin tying up the best of the German army on the Eastern Front made the job easier for the allies in the west. The Allies retook Western Europe with comparatively    fewer casualties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,It might.
> 
> By asking for it, it seems that FRD gave SOME thought to the Post War situation.
> 
> But, did he really expect Stalin  to keep  a promise?
> 
> If he did he was a fool.
> 
> 
> If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world
Click to expand...




NOpe. Our military supremacy was the result of the massive size of the nation and the economy that he found when he assumed office. 


Green lighting the Manhattan Project was good. Saved a lot of American lives at the end of the war.

But what steps did he take to deal with the Post War Balance of Power?


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical record of FDR is clear.  His administration was overrun with Stalinist spies.  Some of whom held top positions and easily influenced the weak kneed mommy's boy...FDR.
> 
> What is often forgotten is FDR's failing health PRIOR to and throughout WWII.  If he were a man of honor concerned about the nation, rather than himself, he never would have run for a third term.
> 
> This author documents it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,UklGRtYjAABXRUJQVlA4IMojAAAw+ACdASohAb0BPrFMn0gmI6KTSe4UZAsE9LcaJ8GG72mZMcM0EPLX4u1YanXNCpk3VzrgT1dI0XDwHhA/bDFfH2SK4t0HmaHq0rJpMagDB5UjGsLKAX3fW/AttyQt7y5mgTJIGy/vNl9wqBxj84rSguqZBdIlPF/XwRie/0xAUM+GyKimpMB/DSMVYdRVN0+gQNaq59HvwhopKihJmFNObnI8bYtX+3lgXwU1JorjU0SKjmf8zU7M9aS61u1wrjC4n3v28EAG75VoB08fjaWN52HBkKfqUL/6HaQ6iuuhVJHaPwdkplG3SmHKU4ecdjgfrCL9fKRhgH9Dv+8MLRC167AEHoVJhE0xUC58mNAlmjFTRxSjoBSQcnzOz0rARRaiVTDxO/+hVvUiMlXLJZymXDzZnuao50YUGxWAIh0mM1/JYlHyS6T8Du636WM0MVV/uD3147h04jH3PzXnCJ1HognIpFar9sdncZrkkc9Mh8PsvXPFc7xVXOFjyBqd/RKwhWDkvv8NQ8+XbNGTbySUOD/qyZmRw+YabPyhvFfGO1f0zCTUSZq2j/s11d7vrw5SB0Ix+hK7yeV7Sxwpnubaawu22YT9zIQxPdbhteP2zIMu0KfFsV0j/8lVYWICNAzbrYjR3U8fV2E1CG/C+nwTb6EUR9hDZ53kZgZgQMlwTxQ4GGg46z1OzSGXuMWOXlIM22URYxeleM6P6QW7ZcKFutcJNKB7Awiz5EdXvMpg0yYfF2LylfDjqV7q3Se0qoWKnJN9BlnMRQRi4lU+caf1zYKXC/GFikd8IkfSVGAKbPMhG575CtJ8zC5P2tevL8LgwmjAzUGC1xxFRXeItOuJzQQRDnatQlHb53ipnGc7V734TQ/NbOwTBxadCN2ZPHBomtdQMus8AxHPnOtLd1/QQykU8XhkZc5V6NGlnQgxIGgakFrv4Jr5vsAcZASKNIXT/3225YnfVMGtph2MdT5bD65ZDKQdb6hIZLxzrkfXkA5mwmUTNVeDgqe39v29kwVvpJixq/g7V86063AJOoEjjZUnanD5EYPSQcUrRxhu6eaDgC075HLhr4flHhyV52OnMtth7OPNqLfHYjxY+1Afl400bqu0SqcFH9Cu6xNP0AqCHcZckGhg4OKkPKNkkTBcCXcxKvWj/l/lYy0Ag05T6OFePbfCoXKdnIeXnhiGuCKWOx28+CfG8dDD6uiZPUnuTKWnYBga1/m13V6sHNBT+zeU1o2Lfacfo24G9d9qr/XuVhBWfVXaXPgrn2ziAhF65CSPpT7WPARsH8vvbQN+fZN2QFSL99BsBWUgorkUjWX4CNOTsgPLhxBgNBzk4lWgbRVTGE/e5Rr/lPCN53cMsOcq8i0IEZTIS7pAnVqeCnwv1gmYVtDRVUeLO0yL1goFNLyjEeN/0rG/j3m179XMZafCsNK7BzTQIFHw69l8yN0P+WXtxLE/4zMO/xkxIbK2MZjJKHJgnbhzlvRgTztL6gLZVZEJ6o1MCYVsIqCDac4BwLy8Qqhz7Xba9JASpcrxJ2d3xHkoyiT9u9RAyOJ4hhRKGKodrrY1l57ZYJu1Rr9llfqmWCpq9S0TPY+yCzh1XoievjMnDaJOzbBNon4gOVGnGy5WnKsb7c4HVw+FQkO47l+Wc0KPN8dGmp1hA4Xh3+Dof4roQO4Uz5EPzN5rebT+ZJL+lZmWmh0+iV88xY+rEs00dP8nEoKL//Femp+UDK06l8QSgF/CuL7vHELOjlWbIKQVT9IYV6NvjALN/gW2JqDi4cnRRIX7RzEK1k7B1QqfUW0QvvTiTvrUpZnrZinlSNV7izDNVw2ndJDCOIakInsY20ZbEqHSXutzu7bBV5KhkMJpCrpV+D8TO0cd6O8OIBgcsQsEFsqImrzL1+OQT6L+jKrhv2ubmIVdUeJIAaVgYV4OB8fa2J2PXBSGUh/lsH1ZfHnmjP3qop1fYHK/WA0ukqfRkD7Ve2dDtFDTQMl2PxyB+tFXplJWbygdVXmBv+NXd3WO3Mlv/ZJJJ/L66eL5YSG9bMdHAtG5UKzSZbJmUUN985L98A+CNNh9XpOcaDEegBtRXvVTqRuv4BknQ3zXvSk6A8rFBAMKIn/ZBF8s7LYa5ghF++CEb7h3siZ2b5tyftvhwZVaeRCBTO7mEDfKdDFVoMeSL7tpiP5ZAsJZugIHQm1lXsxoX0+GAmnR5nuTJEGTCozNnVD2z/WUc3oZlzxlXygY16kkQSToRgTLe5HAUfpyllLfbqP3HZPU9crnXH3YI25Pb6RsNocxS/zeCcI4rmJV4Dew0ofkbh1/BixfRE4SERQiG/gsZhFhGecdhUrU72FKxKP99n+oMm+io+73/Cca8946BrqFteKZu2BR5i+iJYI/YekBonorLqaveLRGHGHnF/qyVxOhShR3R9X+ZZ4J7Fd/17gglfzFrFEAV4TzEit9JrsfYlk19ZnWTTd0m2l0Bt7oi/iLSQRyUzinPuJmdTl+XYUjnPKQ5c5C3Q70PsqmBzXM+VZpN91vqA0Zp0IhAxoyX7h3SGu5+Sq9a/6HqjyvNN30XnAlvekalbVdkycjJBK6gM7XYEUcRv4bV0iXsOKBBZ26FB6fBXFz1qvShRRRhtwVQndWjQFSxzHww78VW49I5a+Xs+9PWztoAAD++Ctk00sJ7NgXP5jPQ5r/vss+zw+zUtVkh1nZoQGvWYfHEcJSjBhwndoOkbzVQfEzyhkeRRV9oL3q/mn3OZEUGfu+392IWiwc35/HUmssRFBvvJku5L79xq35WJOW383fkUKXhqkrrlxgZhWqH7fnfaTPipTush2MDJzEoCfgcm4wwKV0exURd3OjRHbJOdt4T7C+UnB7QCsC60YnQtds+q0QPCIBijRQqt5OYeF9aC1h80UZMeH43ZK64knijJVFYEZbXxbl4RahSmHVfHeI9TMZKnvOxbi7rzq70qmuflsPn8M051h9ZllK+wWB3CSYR66FPD1JflEAf64PzgNpNuS00pudYS0vgkcjS7ZWPA6173ZhuVjrouxCiaNkMyQWds+pYetW+qMTQGs7rbAONcJNytM5wbgdyAHWVWUVWcq8qKMGapFXgFW3gVZDeb9jVGM2W+extYFs8Qwr7o191l76qNEji7nud/19w6H4ClJuseztwSiEpoE8NE0XQrmlCMprbryi03zqt++wmKkE5HIzJeQ30JA65GMiDq+yWT/Q/K/p1kwN4ORQCFhJ1plx7YhP23GA4YU8yjdA+XqoNANxbVvZ3q8yFEBs3Diu+ni2aiaQ8ENo1nu5nOvso46OPgHmQ0gpXR7I8QcBZERu80AAeWZ2ay3KQwSlILSisAuWFvRr8zFN4+wtJ/uGo3Z83+PKpDhzUYDMCx17EAAaT7qXEnUDkEE0TsoHMEAwc0XRnspvlpmia0zX7CDRf82SZ3fhkmYnsP6/khW6h1rIURP99YFyT1jY3dOAoQfeGDQHloMdGPU+qAWNzC0M4dTAjSJdOLOvXMofVbT5QxLBMFOl45X1VqfXgl4tlvVNgbQbk2LBMIt0H0R1BXs2jSyPcZ4d/YdALiDo1VOYPGJYOI0FFjC5ofTDVdZbXf03thKaECYWOLD6bFX4kufOtps3TQ5G/HOEQJtz5g+BXxcR0UVl7oxSXdzhorBzBtrUe0YAeaXF5rgIzrM0LkVDKcBUNc8fH1VU3dFKTta/7Maifh79hE7Yz2zbf51BbMOZtJJl0P+zZBXuaxQKSJlJkGybAjAdhBoQQdCAWlwx+K3AwvwByqTxkB9TlCTaNzJCfB6viKbdrEQQOz+Q5pmQtsEn7zq0J3se+kc9hYf70TIdT8gdxOZl4d1dKr5oCrm4JC7zQZTePtKjI7wI4VoWvMR8HNAUxzhUmPBCLOmloPIlEo00fE/bngV6Txy1XAXc7ZXh6wbnf1kkgRKUrLydfkq98E4N2hGJ822+JYG+oVvEUA3tb0AGAZym7wg8898Gwv0u2OrZl/pYvcab3O9Z2qoGoZHs3nmbqg8EPBap7NJ30ugN68HaqqMBkF4NkZ3zZyOwEMaasKtChqvWgaDFWqIGlzZgFtXLqtPJLYCPud/p/4L8+S9bQN2vsB1FvvSD6azPGeEegmdIzP28mKcWg5alHcrkExWDDf0eBoXcwChZpqwLrmtIMqxoFtq5SB02bY/a8O9joyL7RJYx1xHNTKXzYuqsuHy9pgPwvnQxUuhx8R2gF74zSB5Y3QrrrvxsU9TAefHHW+txb4n9J+QKrxmSyrGl7ZzSuMRYFEfXvX2siTWIzM4nwuAeVrH2Ej4UQyXgGdpPpvMFzh8AfhaYrryD4+vUmRpyWIZ9eOwgd/vuNANiI1vbg+TDyA85iYKh7ONUA4nwHS3pzZObdI8TnGnqLupEXXP2P3wyBvNKojwpASh0t7GXrbsq/aW7p5qc/kIMVIa4NS+/Co+cPo1nXHeghFmKunPGL5lX/ljTgN82UxwKLIGwKhfi9rcJ7YcYuIBkhR2iFbRl33iKBCaT6d/jowuF4TG4/AF50gv3rTlnCHrvrOlpb3PGf5nj0mCg91cFvD6VM780h24gQIj1fiMenTNtIzSZlNULD6Ycsvk++gJa3srrksvz5P86Qmu+aGS6qYREjIo24cMVDSjKQkSuLwOVKW0ie3S8xOxKnfcJfa/N4K68XOeUW4PiaQIIHDUxxFsLSJorytuucjaLLWTuBlbANnLOseBhknG/7hkEl8tF1BSjPgOVrdWvJvzYYFeLFe5+JWgsyFnbCwpfQco/84DKD+kxDzFJqRGzHMDeqTdQs+29/fXwgO7z5ebera9HXJrxpE1OSBnuyBU/1dxtHx8qzm3q+370j+aLtxbQWq9VTJ/20OST+/+7hp33KQEj1bhWp1hHlCHsd3niffhIZ0Hd4+r4dXXpHWih2yM/HBpYAtpaWjVPBQyvb3ByKsdsFaw5I9bq3SwtpRVaLHU0mTFUsj3rrYn36JDK3lWXjps08VaUn9J9dRxRexL10g43E59796M8q5xvGKK/sPa/GVravJNNIE69W1ZXlhKOPecQ9NCk5oQhMFNLbIbk/DNmkQv6HuQxb/kC152/XzfRDUFN4BRlmQH+/Ec4IYSGTLBSMsUrAdPYiXr8hNvbQPJbInt2KNwofYQXSI0xC07wZIB1gHjPnhp8F3vcB3osGRN2lVMvqbwBFSza3D+htEiGUxEiG3R21s3uAxgzTIOxGFH8HM6BxywVQP9Mfmbez8frOVpGFP2A6WrWmJoDrYWauDlLQj1cI6RVHPlyusBLV7E5EGFyXzlEE3ppG6XIDwhya6Q0aeflI0xbg6IBsNjdKvXVanHzkVSaAep1WLf6JrjDk0PeVfYykegO3nSSxEKarnuzGl85jUr1Ax4eUMpbDVCbUgAWgqzo2YAT+HGzjXpsUytJ2157JDPqYCW9G2CztGUGf34OVji6nYopm7gs4Nslu2f/U7olbaz/t8DfKg4kzOfisy0mRWfw7Wpk/w1hsgWodMNoMPvkZ9DWEIQKVuMuPyamYd1TPq9msX5MFXiHwp98lnb/b5oxyL70ZhxFQ74TZ3SUYnU7mPKktoFVXcBZI17HO0chklMXZO3BBWUmCBF9kRzGsoFh4yBCYWAXSqcl8aXgTooM+oYshkyufD4t1zIJOH+eTzWXVCaS3ZRHXO1DXmdE+ubvnXn7Uqt3hRN5qrAY+CcBZSu29aABDcgeVMcXg/qsGcV0xvPu77Uag/HnXJYDfFwwvpwjZF9bU9EJ50dheseTtvXzylUheWN48v89EXh+1gmK9G7nGi6M3vD01Rzm8BBgfW0nx40pW7sxpY3NuMW2eHp0q4fe6pOj8daZWRmqis4eZsmoHy7gL0z/sE4pL0l6Z2Zt4vvHEvgc1vhlkxUGuRVqSK/P27rqaVnojQ5jxXksOPOxZ5tbRf2Lt7NMtwuWhOG+IAyRFcxwo7fNOXw378h9EW+9iX84m7jwhx8oeG4hw8nMFZxZNzSTotDqLWKj7hNeZomjvkpkDBUtWNWFzg+G/cgFeJBrZyTkRMXMa1xGkDAXdRCWUDL3ZELeoMIMxGuM8ijVaZcWJTY/xXaYKkCpzbUOKNJz0B7i3KEyQO5Z2nQmv8QpalRoIglSgay2dLVKPl2HjQL4ZdW01izoJzgbNqt6y1Guonl0Oi8ciFKrON+SoI8QMFWZj4is85j5Z2SJA4APYy/K79Ru1qUxurJBH5iZO4LH0X4deoaIZzb74qp8IbwwjSG936UT+19FMgW8i/hCFtADl8fgMi9bRvT0PBqlJWQnmK4JFan/gj/88/fu69rl9z2met0Gbbeq3Qd/gtgLQI1Rkt+3VTNXf4hnAoCLTL55fiZlP08ORLb+UTPP0xCCEWv8L1GuOHA0hQQQXfzTRnHfBEVkVgwFDemDB0PgNx90rauTY8sO5vuAiTaJKaa5fqxL/fSAEikRyBV3Z7qebJkricGEpYAqI/VnSkkmusxtx8ppMq5O9ZsCk/zD/sHv8qR9hX40rtkeT8ReT1agtu+J1rYADY4K7+v1NC1Hl7dn+wPLhOYT+hqizF02rQTkZgKlJ/A/PbTQVdoK2yg8+LZbKle5+G6vyyNRX7ErbdCDhgB5T9LQZU/Lhq6PKdKlPB0cZ/SLMlq0dmP2ETvPsql7R7f7h/7HhQHqnFqRaLELXoMk6sqkCDckLSrkAJJuSVtq8l50H/LU//WG1Ms3mEgkHUtyYdfVfZUA9HyRPW7fe8mMhv22KuwkTICpvG67SoQSEu1bHj4UgvR/OqHR2s0R61PJWTMlxbMia2lOssH8nMY68khjib/TDR1h7PwIOaz8fbMoP7pVqkG2h5a4F7bqLDjlehPv1ZnpPovqJhdv8zcWEkjLNv3/FGCM+1jeBJCeLQa7vzNeT2hdeatBpzohzQDjsYrMp9xwOG06ao/oIZDyOAomlp2cVO0EmZKmgpA0zZbkzqFUX4cC3zSICPlEIcGnd6Ovj7tOEyVAtcqtlUsClEdWIe11i5sgSB+uLTzT/KmOqooo4wXqQLM/ZR05c2u2Ibe0q8lviiXjbr+hir4pyscZUCJ5jTfJ648n711yVSoKuaxNjwRtjyiw4me0gDD6603WqMkNmTrAdqWydEWguLCYwxm0hb3xHYjRwkdb2hGQDh2JVfuetpI91PV/fUPqQeGnc1cIGfCfD3K5ux3SpoZLQuC41KzK9kOBcFD1Dyie1k1uYdPfmQMXiHjNDNBZa3XV0seIYdRvwYjMYA6HcVz48AQsJeEqdy7eaKvP/5bXyz7WO3vQc5P2awPodr8I4RC6V9BMOEQnDbRLk51mkRYWhyBb4831okLfWAAQMAhGuKSw7UfCL8PIbyrcMyI7tkOfy8pLiR3VQmZaa+bRgg2i+7YqCc3mBpoNDGMGgyrfwxETp9jtMh9FhpBgLD7SNgX6eIzFIJVNafzc6O1L0ldGTqIQ2bW66iqxPwPhpHX4gF2Gp9T7OwALf2gFzN+Ps6z07sTKxjjM/NHQdp4H6mNGPmH1HpAe6a9C1m8s4hx81prNlE5cU1yGgGhyBKLHeCkzDkEia+xKScG3F+l4O7IcX4EH3oModJzyOLh14CM4v4Nb2OZ1fA9fJg0hwjLf8jaRMm5zYnIvbFba0bBrbSJUHM6GwIOHWVqmthutEVGRm4gIRrw0+FTIj1dNzVIYNcMcOHtleXPo1ccFl4Sw7B//2bsLLnQZp99PEBkyCSxWiY9GTu6aqvxNAP6tVAsWSyJJaHvWGLv5gKc34XtYidm3cIj8gyQISw/Wa5ejTNklMlouI7ey79c3/mgKasN1nQ+MR5Yt27Bfdj89CydfD7V0BuArEBzy4GNGVm7ZKsDT8ENd8WOK25xTyPIIEEX9HuIPdvHZOFVduRQfkpzUfy/siTHGi/YKDXe+f324ZEf0csRIlPa/T3bc1szMRHOptlVu7FDdBWPdd0kr3f9skBI2PtmFhHnfAn3mLVtY7Rv9ZhRnGMCCWKureEUd73/r2ueZZm5uuwe/+kNNjSEuiMJK7noPGg03NvpsncgTXHBQiInApD71A3Dw4r607qUJQRpFWLHfCp249Q7SiV2tCODFO/RY1HO748mPpgqE0L83BmKYemOWBSHi7S4iEWD9OexUDhJru+NV6xXbREg4GUEeCgQpqsp44G3BtwJGeqP+UK67kJ47Fj4U80CuneE6A+TRIRImZgwc7P1AyBp6hz4aTqdcKHtjHSDrUo/49g4Z0DbIhP96o8cqNceVWgA1+DEYhroFBvRPR2orurmDio9i2bJuLl4hOAswCcD1mubXrYEtS/YrPUJm1VZpnkr8PP1CMcthbQCMkCN44riXXM6pNEAZQzv4+deGQ5eHvALsISXZ4JOO50DZJPpcBIPGXi3HvcPDs2uGf5V9q73NQmp0qLJPt7aA/gNwVCZKZdLLxIubz9uAG5HV+jtrGHhayKZRyvRthiGeGQLfFQkTegEW0pEvsg2zhaSGdUKD1clBywdAbGgNJFegyqPkgR5XnJswySHhx0Cuag45lraXYb/inKYwwQym5tjPXNQ2YLYv26R7PxPs93SxjGJnepgvu0HACJ2GYwq1aHiMPK38o20y5sK/z2JR6TJZJGXQp1mmKIgFH9ePtZdDyHUYCrLUxmDNtwB/wWcbKI94UcthpUAOh1+BIYYnfqAqXGXAHrdfKEswK02LaXX28hoXLtEwtLCl840x+yq9qYPkAzeRnzmPfUy26+XERoi1oAy+bMjyQumWoTem8V4lFk1WHqry9CIc5+4MZ0UO829uEmfP59LNf3u0PG6AcEijw6f9oI82S7E12ChH4M7NDWCJi3OOPRsS93jtKOD9cDya/SZCl7ZBJMiWb9nABrOnfEAVEPVyoSzPX+QsB7/zh2vfVepOA+UPTy9SI1GPrypUADtZOqPZlJIgB6/Tg0gsNLveQtadh8hRODRGflYRvGwlaTOIbvDoUCWIwflaN1hRdjVr7ewWwOQoatIchSZrHNZ/XZXepasifZVFKX+pjGYO/8z7EHutiWvcRsqVos+oCHGCdX6OMEU0h6DjFvF42sQFbRNzjwB17Hm8+nLEggOEnrItfOW6nARETi0EKK6OqU/uRfU6/mbRd9J1xio0q9cOZkuA4mFRQ1Fses7pCp85uiQujIDurmHMcBgfOvDnOs5JkFtzLmMPDSnZy0AeETcutJnvC7s8AK77/xFNg00at4IBKhZ4HL1nv3LMCA83BSOxtPyUC49PxEJ3zsRUFk/6Z8zCU6DO7YLjK1Xbqe+uDsLL+anw4k0wwE4jEBNLZZQSQ+LqiiXlFRlnG2rpprc1Utk/ledZ2eRlziyprzQxOBNmBGXvoeh0VWXjW8BnCcDrGF8KRRgBakO80mcsZ+GtxgniqGc4hKg+OHm49ltG/Iij0z7N4lv/nmjua+kdIPbxqwCQ63p8rR7Aewm0LDFmAbYMAbOn5NEkpvqNKm1c8Oc4dqpZL5PW/OYomHujKxBG3lq6JQYIHI/YwF8kHRdeRCRfJadBEdkdL86qEdUaVUgTTe8GlA19UImrMP2ord0GjJgO67PEhFdxCcCtbsnSewuHRsHhJyAgJ0DOAYVLBR5SE3gMX93IiMgF8z2mF5TslIPqcQ+UmjYiKeibojG01CX6kFX0FfcRUKOsRGp2JqHQSVxnxjvIzjTyhDCDiJnT6pBXFclwMiggWzCJboO5IdLPR3ZAvpQg/Rukj6cw1XrJ5Pc23qanno9MYilnyPsQRQpd6jtMYhpAImZ1fvzuzJfC7N7VHPBGq0JQPWg0F3jehJp3Q5iio0EPcRHInJItZCpKaTGMla5XoYzajhHY4lB0fTED9H0Ve2fJrhsewhjGQSnQYSqVBA9F1fis6PDnrhMF7ylCkJG+xedg52d/IJNYa/f35YD8gxHDMiUwHwncpyOyOX4b3yQMY5Xl4NnPxc5nVd4MJkg2DA/aySzjISiafq2eBFcwbgRyQOJF+he8XoBAafL34LAHAhjdF7hXCXdnzYKZAnK/xLdUWg6KqwEccRNrI166yOqeVRtsmk00qbKdbiEw4rORPOMXiMRRxEXJCIE4YvxvkImnLd2Y86M6qoKD80t6lAxLZbQMv2YA+mVmIfwoGun7xnbfSHdZPG/587GNZKfwrK491tzRy3ITAyKFkI8bxZ4BiMK6ksoB/J7bE3DleEIXjGoCgDoyfqElQs0X8WvIvKxmkz7hAV/7bxvSF4xKzSKIIMuPPHvv5MrMX+p+gOFhM1EBww8u+n4+7zOL2MkxRliUb12xRHUcf/9HQmUPnlVIb2qNySMSNPdrmiBHwD7grUq4YCGFJj3BZGlg6ZS5kipSvpynvJGlWtQ6BuDbBcvXdQUgmWk7FPqpmiNMbJ6Mp17/jnBlWuCRA931ZbRbB8bE/m98vx7Rsp0UwLM7TQSfGW2TJUnmculspTd0AkPV/Sg18d7jamJGJ+Kzqiml4GTjP0dnZAMuOWMNRb/1GTanKauOvEiupC8fD9fGlPqZwMkAf6EktbUw8i39/KcxGLv1EDphcaEXQUdSMqJBIM2jHqeiJdoViJxyhf9//xP0XbsxrBZaxz2+Mgd7JHjM4ahcjW7J9/qiQ4z9khPMM2o5RMr7gQJRRtFUyudl7oldUESYFS/ra+ZjMeudlih9j3Ms+oy1PfowkifHr7Sr2q1l4Wu+G52xylEYaJ+XIWZEgfn98dIXAxbiUUcP1xbzbSojkjvce9HSnlV1j5hvECotFi3r41qUijA9nHoMPm96F3VOJkj1uVzh9cZDJ8lmxqzFY8/G4ztCyeD2dTAxzfSlUIHBN/OeErNNGBaBP0igGhYuk1YftPZb9PW1z2bZCBNO+kyTl+vMWbTmh7M7l6Of1yxkwEZTFyMUqW+zcQ57NkmIsOH58ZjpwXc+q4ssYfyFIamYUUVVtAkSQtuGmAZ7kBbpgl3sMlB1DEsBzGONopQ/gqv4Ca+ddVJUhMCklxZNazd5egFnocBzdxh9IdOcoCRSFIpmHmcXOypkj4OuYu3J6Z0tcjwD20IYyPALZkUDsfHh7D/tArvY2Umn/nrGhX6Y6mY9xrSKzCDf/gzSlb/Hb2mHDOioSHKta983LviQYtTgJFfZbtgaBykZ42M5WsPol5YwVYnt0kQOYV7zCPJTp8y4JXuFsCVagQ3e/+R1euuGP679tQ0j3cTANtdQb6jmMDorp1fuWA1T0UfOcPO8aYiNGDLCGXU9ZOnpUPkAJh55+SmutfMQXFRfKsmddMtB2FOsL2Q83BuVrdGtIpHzR+ZPF3MBnOTSNASkX/nONwnotwUF6ceVWnKQS3WM8Lon+ukLMTpI5onDBIC89svSo9wm+Ib0kcVDBf5138yZddDqmBwpnFHK7CEUyO9Cs7meWuR3y8v7Xo2rZ4uyidkXO/TdfsfDwH1RzyKt0M6PDqGGtc3rnEbZObRH5jEfLMG1BCcuPvo//cy6H/HnlfjNa3p/tUaW+J05J0kEZMlwwBg2dEwO1RHweP91u32DE4Gn3g8MxIOA4lxPT+J5npIhPMqzFLcbnR4Cu5Yfv5Ek6fgqZgv807inyMRhuAayZYYtY3y1S17O9Y1nZCRoy7Pcsv5E9HhX3b/2CVmG48afDQf00ve4RqxlDkSBXIOEeZAzEQ9fSksgQdfA+aYJZ9WV3TDOczo8Qox4YB5ojh14ltzJole28A5TnxiuDXZDoJ2/T6zQevzzR8fGBJ9fqMwBy2Uq0OZgrZJ4sjMTUPpan1uyBTdstz/JjhUGvBVUPay8o+li6xH2jzH5jgEVWXb5UikgoZQYw1pVYW5hsT2cSBwQUoxY3ByRVqPSMSjgRxkYb7CoiwYjnddKObfmhQYV97APvgIT8i38s9ZerxMl/DHzX+huZTVMPzH5L7zmenC0pu29SXG5xdFd1eogTAMl8cFgA+fvIzSblZ+xvbvfmLwvTKIF4Kvf4Yn6bMMuTpOjk5u0RVZCz5KmE2bmr/243zHqG35hr1k+ZOmn7csg5RcQJYPii462Andbui97TjmauUyjOtlgwxezmREFdn5DtWWD4Lb5K/ptLKi0F18vDE/bErp7237IMEXsvBZOb9DkD6CwGpFSqJ3+lTJezaeIz0FxvSGANodTBtWuwtkMzBYfl4Pyb7Je1Z1Yp7KYyNAzBICy/EqDg8r8tU/bHiLDSSIAB6Cvv8gBm3aMYJxXnDNoIXrPPRSQAAA= http://data:image/webp;base64,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 http://data:image/webp;base64,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
> 
> The death of Franklin Delano Roosevelt in 1945 sent shock waves around the world. His lifelong physician swore that the president had always been a picture of health. Later, in 1970, Roosevelt’s cardiologist admitted he had been suffering from uncontrolled hypertension and that his death—from a cerebral hemorrhage—was “a cataclysmic event waiting to happen.” But even this was a carefully constructed deceit, one that began in the 1930s and became acutely necessary as America approached war.
> 
> In this great medical detective story and narrative of a presidential cover-up, an exhaustive study of all available reports of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s health, and a comprehensive review of thousands of photographs, an intrepid physician-journalist team reveals that Roosevelt at his death suffered from melanoma, a skin cancer that had spread to his brain and abdomen. Roosevelt’s condition was not only physically disabling, but also could have affected substantially his mental function and his ability to make decisions in the days when the nation was imperiled by World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.
> 
> A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.
> 
> CRAZY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he believed that Stalin would hold free elections in Eastern Europe like he promised in the Yalta agreement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it have made a difference?
> 
> The Soviets were doing 90% of the fighting and dying against the Nazis. Once his forces moved into those regions, there was nothing FDR could have done to remove them
> 
> However, Stalin tying up the best of the German army on the Eastern Front made the job easier for the allies in the west. The Allies retook Western Europe with comparatively    fewer casualties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,It might.
> 
> By asking for it, it seems that FRD gave SOME thought to the Post War situation.
> 
> But, did he really expect Stalin  to keep  a promise?
> 
> If he did he was a fool.
> 
> 
> If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One can only speculate since FDR passed away before it became time to deal with the ending of the war and it's aftermath. How much confidence he put in the success of the atomic bomb and how it could have been used in regards to the Soviet's is again, speculation.
Click to expand...


One can judge his actions and policies. ONe can note that he did NOT take steps to let his VP in on his plans if any in that regard.

It seems unlikely he could have predicted the way nuclear weapons would have effected things.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world[/QUOT?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK had Addisons disease
> Reagan had alzheimers
> 
> We were lucky we had FDR durring WWII. If you listen to the rhetoric coming out of the right before the war and during the war, you can see how FDR had the best understanding of the international situation and what our role should be. Prior to the war, we had the 17th largest military. By the end, we were the strongest nation on earth
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.
> 
> A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.
> 
> CRAZY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it have made a difference?
> 
> The Soviets were doing 90% of the fighting and dying against the Nazis. Once his forces moved into those regions, there was nothing FDR could have done to remove them
> 
> However, Stalin tying up the best of the German army on the Eastern Front made the job easier for the allies in the west. The Allies retook Western Europe with comparatively    fewer casualties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,It might.
> 
> By asking for it, it seems that FRD gave SOME thought to the Post War situation.
> 
> But, did he really expect Stalin  to keep  a promise?
> 
> If he did he was a fool.
> 
> 
> If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Our military supremacy was the result of the massive size of the nation and the economy that he found when he assumed office.
> 
> 
> Green lighting the Manhattan Project was good. Saved a lot of American lives at the end of the war.
> 
> But what steps did he take to deal with the Post War Balance of Power?
Click to expand...

 
Our ultimate military supremacy was not a given. FDR enacted Socialist policies during wartime and took government control over all industry and resources. It enraged Republicans. Republicans also wanted more states involvement in the war effort in terms of who got what. It is doubtful if a Republican could have achieved what FDR did in WWII

The Manhattan Project was a huge gamble during wartime. It was far from a given that it would be successful. It cost a huge amount of money, demanded critical wartime resources and there was no assurance that a bomb could be delivered in time to impact the war effort

More forward thinking from FDR


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world[/QUOT?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.
> 
> A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.
> 
> CRAZY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,It might.
> 
> By asking for it, it seems that FRD gave SOME thought to the Post War situation.
> 
> But, did he really expect Stalin  to keep  a promise?
> 
> If he did he was a fool.
> 
> 
> If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Our military supremacy was the result of the massive size of the nation and the economy that he found when he assumed office.
> 
> 
> Green lighting the Manhattan Project was good. Saved a lot of American lives at the end of the war.
> 
> But what steps did he take to deal with the Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our ultimate military supremacy was not a given. FDR enacted Socialist policies during wartime and took government control over all industry and resources. It enraged Republicans. Republicans also wanted more states involvement in the war effort in terms of who got what. It is doubtful if a Republican could have achieved what FDR did in WWII
> 
> The Manhattan Project was a huge gamble during wartime. It was far from a given that it would be successful. It cost a huge amount of money, demanded critical wartime resources and there was no assurance that a bomb could be delivered in time to impact the war effort
> 
> More forward thinking from FDR
Click to expand...


Yes, you are correct. It's doubtful a Republican would have been Stalin's sock puppet like FDR. It's doubtful a Republican would have allowed the USSR to control Eastern Europe


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world[/QUOT?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother...another meaningless thoughtless post.
> 
> A man terribly sick and completely compromised by Stalinist spies, was America's best bet to lead us in WWII.
> 
> CRAZY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,It might.
> 
> By asking for it, it seems that FRD gave SOME thought to the Post War situation.
> 
> But, did he really expect Stalin  to keep  a promise?
> 
> If he did he was a fool.
> 
> 
> If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Our military supremacy was the result of the massive size of the nation and the economy that he found when he assumed office.
> 
> 
> Green lighting the Manhattan Project was good. Saved a lot of American lives at the end of the war.
> 
> But what steps did he take to deal with the Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our ultimate military supremacy was not a given. FDR enacted Socialist policies during wartime and took government control over all industry and resources. It enraged Republicans. Republicans also wanted more states involvement in the war effort in terms of who got what. It is doubtful if a Republican (imagine Wendel Wilke?) could have achieved what FDR did in WWII
> 
> The Manhattan Project was a huge gamble during wartime. It was far from a given that it would be successful. It cost a huge amount of money, demanded critical wartime resources and there was no assurance that a bomb could be delivered in time to impact the war effort
> 
> More forward thinking from FDR
Click to expand...



Our military supremacy was a given. As you stated, the rest of the world was in "ruins". 

Differences in management style doesn't make the difference when comparing non-ruins to ruins.


Yes. The Manhattan Project was a good move. It was aimed at defeating the Nazis, the immediate goal.


What steps did FDR take for the long term issue of the Post War Balance of Power?


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world[/QUOT?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Our military supremacy was the result of the massive size of the nation and the economy that he found when he assumed office.
> 
> 
> Green lighting the Manhattan Project was good. Saved a lot of American lives at the end of the war.
> 
> But what steps did he take to deal with the Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our ultimate military supremacy was not a given. FDR enacted Socialist policies during wartime and took government control over all industry and resources. It enraged Republicans. Republicans also wanted more states involvement in the war effort in terms of who got what. It is doubtful if a Republican could have achieved what FDR did in WWII
> 
> The Manhattan Project was a huge gamble during wartime. It was far from a given that it would be successful. It cost a huge amount of money, demanded critical wartime resources and there was no assurance that a bomb could be delivered in time to impact the war effort
> 
> More forward thinking from FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct. It's doubtful a Republican would have been Stalin's sock puppet like FDR. It's doubtful a Republican would have allowed the USSR to control Eastern Europe
Click to expand...

 
How would a Republican have prevented Stalin from controlling Eastern Europe?


----------



## Picaro

JakeStarkey said:


> If the Soviet Union had never been attacked by Germany, Great Britain and the US would never have been able to invade the continent absent the development and deployment of the atomic bomb.



This is just false. The U.S. had landed in North Africa within months, and in Italy soon after. We didn't need a bomb in Europe; we were already inland and crossing the Rhine in '45. More German troops from the Eastern Front would have been useless to Hitler; he didn't have the fuel or food to maintain them in the first place. They would have just been denser fodder for U.S. bombers and artillery. The delay due to extra units would have been mere months. Yes, it would have saved some American lives, but at the cost of losing Poland and half of Germany and the slavic states. It would have been worth the trade off. Hitler couldn't have taken England; he didn't have the resources to, so D-Day would have been possible along, Russia or no Russia.

And besides, claiming they tied up German forces supposes the U.S. threat in the West didn't tie up forces that could be sent East. It's not an valid argument; it works both ways, except the U.S. was supplying all fronts, not just their own, and the Soviet front couldn't have broken out without Lend-Lease while the U.S. could fight without the Soviets, and could even have opened up it's own eastern front into Greece or anywhere along the Black Sea if it so chose to do so.

Even if Britain had fallen early we had the entire Med and Black Sea coastline to pick from for fronts to open up. The historical fact is Hitler was toast and on the defensive by Feb. of '43, and Stalin had yet to launch an offensive. He had to wait on Lend-Lease materiel.


----------



## Picaro

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world[/QUOT?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Our military supremacy was the result of the massive size of the nation and the economy that he found when he assumed office.
> 
> 
> Green lighting the Manhattan Project was good. Saved a lot of American lives at the end of the war.
> 
> But what steps did he take to deal with the Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our ultimate military supremacy was not a given. FDR enacted Socialist policies during wartime and took government control over all industry and resources. It enraged Republicans. Republicans also wanted more states involvement in the war effort in terms of who got what. It is doubtful if a Republican could have achieved what FDR did in WWII
> 
> The Manhattan Project was a huge gamble during wartime. It was far from a given that it would be successful. It cost a huge amount of money, demanded critical wartime resources and there was no assurance that a bomb could be delivered in time to impact the war effort
> 
> More forward thinking from FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct. It's doubtful a Republican would have been Stalin's sock puppet like FDR. It's doubtful a Republican would have allowed the USSR to control Eastern Europe
Click to expand...


You're nuts if you think Wendell Wilkie would have done better than FDR.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Soviet Union had never been attacked by Germany, Great Britain and the US would never have been able to invade the continent absent the development and deployment of the atomic bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just false. The U.S. had landed in North Africa within months, and in Italy soon after. We didn't need a bomb in Europe; we were already inland and crossing the Rhine in '45. More German troops from the Eastern Front would have been useless to Hitler; he didn't have the fuel or food to maintain them in the first place. They would have just been denser fodder for U.S. bombers and artillery. The delay due to extra units would have been mere months. Yes, it would have saved some American lives, but at the cost of losing Poland and half of Germany and the slavic states. It would have been worth the trade off. Hitler couldn't have taken England; he didn't have the resources to, so D-Day would have been possible along, Russia or no Russia.
> 
> And besides, claiming they tied up German forces supposes the U.S. threat in the West didn't tie up forces that could be sent East. It's not an valid argument; it works both ways, except the U.S. was supplying all fronts, not just their own, and the Soviet front couldn't have broken out without Lend-Lease while the U.S. could fight without the Soviets, and could even have opened up it's own eastern front into Greece or anywhere along the Black Sea if it so chose to do so.
> 
> Even if Britain had fallen early we had the entire Med and Black Sea coastline to pick from for fronts to open up. The historical fact is Hitler was toast and on the defensive by Feb. of '43, and Stalin had yet to launch an offensive. He had to wait on Lend-Lease materiel.
Click to expand...

 
The Eastern Front was the 800 lb gorilla in the war. The best men and the best resources were allocated to defeating the Soviets

If Hitler had maintained peace with Stalin and used all his resources to control western europe, we never would have dislodged him


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world[/QUOT?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Our military supremacy was the result of the massive size of the nation and the economy that he found when he assumed office.
> 
> 
> Green lighting the Manhattan Project was good. Saved a lot of American lives at the end of the war.
> 
> But what steps did he take to deal with the Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our ultimate military supremacy was not a given. FDR enacted Socialist policies during wartime and took government control over all industry and resources. It enraged Republicans. Republicans also wanted more states involvement in the war effort in terms of who got what. It is doubtful if a Republican could have achieved what FDR did in WWII
> 
> The Manhattan Project was a huge gamble during wartime. It was far from a given that it would be successful. It cost a huge amount of money, demanded critical wartime resources and there was no assurance that a bomb could be delivered in time to impact the war effort
> 
> More forward thinking from FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct. It's doubtful a Republican would have been Stalin's sock puppet like FDR. It's doubtful a Republican would have allowed the USSR to control Eastern Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuts if you think Wendell Wilkie would have done better than FDR.
Click to expand...

 
Can you imagine the alternative history if Wendell Wilke had been president?

He never held elective office, had no international experience, was an isolationist, opposed the draft and had no military experience


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Since FDR can't apologize to the generations of people who lives as slaves under Soviet Communism, it's up to his supporters to bear that weight


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> Since FDR can't apologize to the generations of people who lives as slaves under Soviet Communism, it's up to his supporters to bear that weight


 
You neglected to answer....

How would a Republican have prevented Stalin from controlling Eastern Europe?   Especially Wendell Wilkie


----------



## JakeStarkey

Picaro conveniently ignores that GB was in the war with the USSR, which was exactly my point.  All of his arguments are about what happened, not about what could or could not have happened if the USSR was not in the war.

If the USSR was not in the war, the Axis would have defeated easily any invasion of North Africa from the West.  D-Day never would have been possible in France without the USSR holding down more than half of the Axis forces in June 1944.

Only some absolutely illiterate about the facts would argue that the USA would by its own have invaded in Europe.  That is supreme silliness to suggest so.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since FDR can't apologize to the generations of people who lives as slaves under Soviet Communism, it's up to his supporters to bear that weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You neglected to answer....
> 
> How would a Republican have prevented Stalin from controlling Eastern Europe?   Especially Wendell Wilkie
Click to expand...


He would have told Stalin to go fuck himself and stay east of Poland


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> The Eastern Front was the 800 lb gorilla in the war. The best men and the best resources were allocated to defeating the Soviets



Doesn't translate into 'winning the war'. Germany drove the Soviets back hundreds of miles, all the way to Moscow and Stalingrad. They were easily screened off, and without Lend-Lease were going nowhere. They were more like a 10 pound gorilla. They were saved by massive belts of land mines and anti-tank guns from complete defeat, and those wouldn't have saved them without the U.S. entering the war and landing in North Africa.

Having the 'best men and best resources' doesn't matter much when your leader is a nutjob like Hitler, in any case; he didn't listen to his Generals unless they told him what he wanted to hear, anyway. If he hadn't stupidly went after Stalingrad he would have finished the Soviets when he seized or destroyed the Caucasus oil fields. Hitler would have still had to keep forces in the East, whether he attacked the Soviets or not; Stalin intended to invade West anyway; Hitler just jumped first.



> If Hitler had maintained peace with Stalin and used all his resources to control western europe, we never would have dislodged him



Of course we could. Hitler couldn't outproduce us. Most of the German Army still moved by animal drawn wagons throughout the war, contrary to the impression given by all those pics of tanks and half-tracks. and he had no Navy to prevent us from doing whatever we wanted.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Can you imagine the alternative history if Wendell Wilke had been president?



IF Republicans had won in '32 and '36, Somalia could have taken us down in a week or so, if they could have gotten over here. It would have been total chaos, and no recovery remotely possible.



> He never held elective office, had no international experience, was an isolationist, opposed the draft and had no military experience



Well, this isn't entirely true. He was one of the few Republicans who wasn't isolationist and agreed with Roosevelt on the need for international action.



> *A Warning on Isolation*
> 
> *AMERICA CANNOT REMOVE ITSELF FROM THE WORLD*
> 
> By WENDELL L. WILLKIE, Republican Candidate for President in 1940
> 
> Delivered January 8, 1941 before the Women's National Republican Club, Hotel Astor, New York
> 
> _Vital Speeches of the Day_, Vol. VII, pp. 249-250
> 
> MRS. HAYS, members of the Women's National Republican Club, I am delighted to be here, not alone as the last candidate on the Republican ticket for President of the United States, but also to thank each one of you personally for what you did in that crusade which we conducted just before Nov. 5. There is considerable solace in defeat. Not long ago I was reading the autobiography of Henry Watterson, that sparkling editor of The Louisville Courier-Journal. His father was a Congressman prior to the Civil War, and Henry spent much of his time in Washington with his father and was a great friend of many notables, among whom his greatest friend was Stephen Arnold Douglas who, as you know, was an outstanding leader in American public life.
> 
> The boys were sitting around the table one night, perhaps imbibing more than they should, and one of them said, "What do you think has happened—Steve Douglas wants to be President of the United States." Another spoke up, "Well, if Steve Douglas wants to be President we will have to go out and work for him. But I don't for the life of me know why he wants to be President at 44 years of age and have to be good for the rest of his life."
> 
> The American people relieved me of the necessity of being good for the balance of my life.
> 
> *Concerned About His Party*
> 
> I am greatly concerned about the Republican party— because in my judgment it is the only political organization in the United States today that can possibly ultimately bring back to the American people those principles that made this government great. It is the only political organization in the United States that can possibly restore to this country the system of free enterprise and individual liberty which transposed this country from a wilderness to the greatest industrial nation with a higher standard of living than that of any other country in the world and which offers over a period of years, when the rewards of this system are more widely diffused among the people, the ultimate hope of mankind for liberty and well-being.
> 
> And my concern about the Republican party and its place in this country is such that instead of speaking mere pleasantries to you I decided to speak to you very frankly of what I believe should be the Republican party's position in this most critical moment in the long and magnificent history of liberty. I do not presume to speak for all in the party; I speak as Wendell Willkie to you fellow-Republicans saying what is in my heart and what I think will ultimately bring the Republican party to full power in the American system of government.
> 
> Whether we like it or not America cannot remove itself from the world. Every development in the art of transportation, every development in the art of communication has reduced the size of the world so that the world today actually is no larger than the thirteen original colonies were when we established our system of liberty in the United States. And much as we would like to withdraw within ourselves and much as we would like to disregard the rest of the world—we cannot. We cannot be indifferent to what happens in Europe. We cannot forget the fighting men of Britain. They are defending our liberty as well as theirs.
> 
> If they are permitted to fail I say to you quite deliberately that I do not believe liberty can survive here. I take issue with all who say we can survive with freedom in a totalitarian world.
> 
> I want to say to you even though some of you may disagree with me, and I say it to you with all the emphasis of my being, that if Britain falls before the onslaught of Hitlerism, it will be impossible over a period of time to preserve the free way of life in America.
> 
> There has been a bill introduced in Congress to give the President quite extraordinary power to deal with the present crisis, and as I said last Sunday, this bill must be modified in several respects and particularly in one—the extraordinary power granted must automatically come back to the people on a definite date.
> 
> I have listened this afternoon to the suggestions of Jim Wadsworth with whom, whether or not you all agree, you must say of him that of all the men in public life he hasmost consistently stood for what he believes, irrespective of the consequences. I have listened to some of his suggested amendments and I think they are wise suggestions to consider. I have also reviewed the suggestion of Kenneth Simpson, member of Congress from New York, and I think his suggestions are wise ones.
> 
> *Warns on Blind Opposition*
> 
> But let me say to you that if the Republican party in the year of 1941 makes a blind opposition to this bill and allows itself to be presented to the American people as the isolationist party, it will never again gain control of the American government. I beg of you—I plead with you—you people who believe as I do in our great system of government-please do not in blind opposition—do not because of hate of an individual—and of all persons in the United States I have least cause to hold a brief for him—forget the critical world situation which confronts us and in which America is a part.
> 
> We are fortunate to be represented in Congress—we Republicans—by very able and outstanding men. It is their duty and if I have any persuasive ability with them, I beg of them to debate and consider the bill and each of its provisions carefully. I urge you likewise to call upon them to examine the bill with utmost scrutiny and debate it thoroughly but in the final analysis after justifiable criticism urge them not to vote to render America or its Chief Executive impotent to preserve liberty in Britain—not alone because we are sympathetic with Britain's economic, social and cultural way of life but primarily because in her preservation of that way of life the hope of preserving it in America will be assured.
> 
> *Our Chances of Staying Out*
> 
> May I say to you as my considered judgment that America will not stay out of the war merely by persons asserting bravely in speeches that she will not go into the war. We will, however, stay out of the war, in my judgment, if the men of Britain are supported to the utmost and immediately. This can only be done by the granting of enlarged powers to the President to deal not alone with the international situation but with the building of the materials and instruments of combat.
> 
> Republicans of 1941, you who gave to me the rarest privilege that could come to any man, the privilege of leading the greatest cause of this century in a great crusade—I call upon you now to rise to the opportunity of preserving the blessed principles of freedom and the preserving of the Republican party so that it may be an effective instrumentality in the solution of both our domestic and our international problems. If during this critical period we play a wise and proper part America in the near future will call us the truly gallant and brave defenders of America into power. Let us not fail.


----------



## Picaro

JakeStarkey said:


> Picaro conveniently ignores that GB was in the war with the USSR, which was exactly my point.  All of his arguments are about what happened, not about what could or could not have happened if the USSR was not in the war.
> 
> If the USSR was not in the war, the Axis would have defeated easily any invasion of North Africa from the West.  D-Day never would have been possible in France without the USSR holding down more than half of the Axis forces in June 1944.
> 
> Only some absolutely illiterate about the facts would argue that the USA would by its own have invaded in Europe.  That is supreme silliness to suggest so.



Keep proving you're an idiot and troll. I don't mind.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eastern Front was the 800 lb gorilla in the war. The best men and the best resources were allocated to defeating the Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't translate into 'winning the war'. Germany drove the Soviets back hundreds of miles, all the way to Moscow and Stalingrad. They were easily screened off, and without Lend-Lease were going nowhere. They were more like a 10 pound gorilla. They were saved by massive belts of land mines and anti-tank guns from complete defeat, and those wouldn't have saved them without the U.S. entering the war and landing in North Africa.
> 
> Having the 'best men and best resources' doesn't matter much when your leader is a nutjob like Hitler, in any case; he didn't listen to his Generals unless they told him what he wanted to hear, anyway. If he hadn't stupidly went after Stalingrad he would have finished the Soviets when he seized or destroyed the Caucasus oil fields. Hitler would have still had to keep forces in the East, whether he attacked the Soviets or not; Stalin intended to invade West anyway; Hitler just jumped first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler had maintained peace with Stalin and used all his resources to control western europe, we never would have dislodged him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we could. Hitler couldn't outproduce us. Most of the German Army still moved by animal drawn wagons throughout the war, contrary to the impression given by all those pics of tanks and half-tracks. and he had no Navy to prevent us from doing whatever we wanted.
Click to expand...

 You are missing the point

The point was if Hitler had maintained his alliance with Stalin, how could the allies have driven him out of Western Europe?


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eastern Front was the 800 lb gorilla in the war. The best men and the best resources were allocated to defeating the Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't translate into 'winning the war'. Germany drove the Soviets back hundreds of miles, all the way to Moscow and Stalingrad. They were easily screened off, and without Lend-Lease were going nowhere. They were more like a 10 pound gorilla. They were saved by massive belts of land mines and anti-tank guns from complete defeat, and those wouldn't have saved them without the U.S. entering the war and landing in North Africa.
> 
> Having the 'best men and best resources' doesn't matter much when your leader is a nutjob like Hitler, in any case; he didn't listen to his Generals unless they told him what he wanted to hear, anyway. If he hadn't stupidly went after Stalingrad he would have finished the Soviets when he seized or destroyed the Caucasus oil fields. Hitler would have still had to keep forces in the East, whether he attacked the Soviets or not; Stalin intended to invade West anyway; Hitler just jumped first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler had maintained peace with Stalin and used all his resources to control western europe, we never would have dislodged him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we could. Hitler couldn't outproduce us. Most of the German Army still moved by animal drawn wagons throughout the war, contrary to the impression given by all those pics of tanks and half-tracks. and he had no Navy to prevent us from doing whatever we wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing the point
> 
> The point was if Hitler had maintained his alliance with Stalin, how could the allies have driven him out of Western Europe?
Click to expand...


I get the point. Why do you think we couldn't have? It was the U.S. keeping everybody else in the fight, after all. We had the means, more than enough, and there was no way Hitler could have bottled up the British Navy even if he could have invaded Britain itself, for one.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eastern Front was the 800 lb gorilla in the war. The best men and the best resources were allocated to defeating the Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't translate into 'winning the war'. Germany drove the Soviets back hundreds of miles, all the way to Moscow and Stalingrad. They were easily screened off, and without Lend-Lease were going nowhere. They were more like a 10 pound gorilla. They were saved by massive belts of land mines and anti-tank guns from complete defeat, and those wouldn't have saved them without the U.S. entering the war and landing in North Africa.
> 
> Having the 'best men and best resources' doesn't matter much when your leader is a nutjob like Hitler, in any case; he didn't listen to his Generals unless they told him what he wanted to hear, anyway. If he hadn't stupidly went after Stalingrad he would have finished the Soviets when he seized or destroyed the Caucasus oil fields. Hitler would have still had to keep forces in the East, whether he attacked the Soviets or not; Stalin intended to invade West anyway; Hitler just jumped first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler had maintained peace with Stalin and used all his resources to control western europe, we never would have dislodged him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we could. Hitler couldn't outproduce us. Most of the German Army still moved by animal drawn wagons throughout the war, contrary to the impression given by all those pics of tanks and half-tracks. and he had no Navy to prevent us from doing whatever we wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing the point
> 
> The point was if Hitler had maintained his alliance with Stalin, how could the allies have driven him out of Western Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the point. Why do you think we couldn't have? It was the U.S. keeping everybody else in the fight, after all. We had the means, more than enough, and there was no way Hitler could have bottled up the British Navy even if he could have invaded Britain itself, for one.
Click to expand...

 
Did you see Normandy and the relatively weak German resistance once we landed?  Imagine ten times the resistance and the full German airforce opposing us

I don't think Hitler could have invaded England but he could have made them miserable



.


----------



## regent

So the big question: Why have America's top historians, since they began rating  presidents in 1948,  been rating FDR as one of top three American presidents and recently rated FDR as America's best president? The charge that America's historians are communists, or they don't know history as these poster's know it, doesn't do it.
What is their point, are they, in reality, Democrats trying to make conservatives look stupid, or what?


----------



## toxicmedia

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eastern Front was the 800 lb gorilla in the war. The best men and the best resources were allocated to defeating the Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't translate into 'winning the war'. Germany drove the Soviets back hundreds of miles, all the way to Moscow and Stalingrad. They were easily screened off, and without Lend-Lease were going nowhere. They were more like a 10 pound gorilla. They were saved by massive belts of land mines and anti-tank guns from complete defeat, and those wouldn't have saved them without the U.S. entering the war and landing in North Africa.
> 
> Having the 'best men and best resources' doesn't matter much when your leader is a nutjob like Hitler, in any case; he didn't listen to his Generals unless they told him what he wanted to hear, anyway. If he hadn't stupidly went after Stalingrad he would have finished the Soviets when he seized or destroyed the Caucasus oil fields. Hitler would have still had to keep forces in the East, whether he attacked the Soviets or not; Stalin intended to invade West anyway; Hitler just jumped first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler had maintained peace with Stalin and used all his resources to control western europe, we never would have dislodged him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we could. Hitler couldn't outproduce us. Most of the German Army still moved by animal drawn wagons throughout the war, contrary to the impression given by all those pics of tanks and half-tracks. and he had no Navy to prevent us from doing whatever we wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing the point
> 
> The point was if Hitler had maintained his alliance with Stalin, how could the allies have driven him out of Western Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the point. Why do you think we couldn't have? It was the U.S. keeping everybody else in the fight, after all. We had the means, more than enough, and there was no way Hitler could have bottled up the British Navy even if he could have invaded Britain itself, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see Normandy and the relatively weak German resistance once we landed?  Imagine ten times the resistance and the full German airforce opposing us
> 
> I don't think Hitler could have invaded England but he could have made them miserable
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I wish I had enough time to read where somebody came up with the ridiculous notion that the allies could have retaken western Europe without the Russians fighting from the 2nd front.

This has been widely accepted as truth, and stated specifically by almost every US military leader who was involved in D-Day.


----------



## toxicmedia

regent said:


> So the big question: Why have America's top historians, since they began rating  presidents in 1948,  been rating FDR as one of top three American presidents and recently rated FDR as America's best president? The charge that America's historians are communists, or they don't know history as these poster's know it, doesn't do it.
> What is their point, are they, in reality, Democrats trying to make conservatives look stupid, or what?


That's a new one for me.

With books like the one were talking about, Democrats don't also need to try to make Republican evangelicals, Tea Partiers, and Militia types look stupid


----------



## JakeStarkey

Picaro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro conveniently ignores that GB was in the war with the USSR, which was exactly my point.  All of his arguments are about what happened, not about what could or could not have happened if the USSR was not in the war.
> 
> If the USSR was not in the war, the Axis would have defeated easily any invasion of North Africa from the West.  D-Day never would have been possible in France without the USSR holding down more than half of the Axis forces in June 1944.
> 
> Only some absolutely illiterate about the facts would argue that the USA would by its own have invaded in Europe.  That is supreme silliness to suggest so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep proving you're an idiot and troll. I don't mind.
Click to expand...

You don't have answer because I am right. The USSR made it possible for the Allies to invade NA and France.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eastern Front was the 800 lb gorilla in the war. The best men and the best resources were allocated to defeating the Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't translate into 'winning the war'. Germany drove the Soviets back hundreds of miles, all the way to Moscow and Stalingrad. They were easily screened off, and without Lend-Lease were going nowhere. They were more like a 10 pound gorilla. They were saved by massive belts of land mines and anti-tank guns from complete defeat, and those wouldn't have saved them without the U.S. entering the war and landing in North Africa.
> 
> Having the 'best men and best resources' doesn't matter much when your leader is a nutjob like Hitler, in any case; he didn't listen to his Generals unless they told him what he wanted to hear, anyway. If he hadn't stupidly went after Stalingrad he would have finished the Soviets when he seized or destroyed the Caucasus oil fields. Hitler would have still had to keep forces in the East, whether he attacked the Soviets or not; Stalin intended to invade West anyway; Hitler just jumped first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler had maintained peace with Stalin and used all his resources to control western europe, we never would have dislodged him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we could. Hitler couldn't outproduce us. Most of the German Army still moved by animal drawn wagons throughout the war, contrary to the impression given by all those pics of tanks and half-tracks. and he had no Navy to prevent us from doing whatever we wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing the point
> 
> The point was if Hitler had maintained his alliance with Stalin, how could the allies have driven him out of Western Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the point. Why do you think we couldn't have? It was the U.S. keeping everybody else in the fight, after all. We had the means, more than enough, and there was no way Hitler could have bottled up the British Navy even if he could have invaded Britain itself, for one.
Click to expand...

You, Picaro, are ignoring the facts and figures.

The US and GB, without the USSR holding down Axis troops, could not successfully invaded NA, much less France.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tell you what, Picaro.

Take an AH or an SPI board strategy game.  

Bring all Allied units in 1944 from NA and Italy to Great Britain.  Might as well because the Axis would taken NA no later than December 1941 if it had not invaded the USSR.

Increase the sea lift and beach breach capacity by 50% for the Allies into Normandy while increasing the Axis defensive power by 2.5.

How much you want to bet you don't even stay 24 hours in a sector?


----------



## gipper

Picaro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world[/QUOT?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Our military supremacy was the result of the massive size of the nation and the economy that he found when he assumed office.
> 
> 
> Green lighting the Manhattan Project was good. Saved a lot of American lives at the end of the war.
> 
> But what steps did he take to deal with the Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our ultimate military supremacy was not a given. FDR enacted Socialist policies during wartime and took government control over all industry and resources. It enraged Republicans. Republicans also wanted more states involvement in the war effort in terms of who got what. It is doubtful if a Republican could have achieved what FDR did in WWII
> 
> The Manhattan Project was a huge gamble during wartime. It was far from a given that it would be successful. It cost a huge amount of money, demanded critical wartime resources and there was no assurance that a bomb could be delivered in time to impact the war effort
> 
> More forward thinking from FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct. It's doubtful a Republican would have been Stalin's sock puppet like FDR. It's doubtful a Republican would have allowed the USSR to control Eastern Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuts if you think Wendell Wilkie would have done better than FDR.
Click to expand...

Really?  How do you know this?

In reality, just about anyone would have been a better POTUS than FDR?


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world[/QUOT?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Our military supremacy was the result of the massive size of the nation and the economy that he found when he assumed office.
> 
> 
> Green lighting the Manhattan Project was good. Saved a lot of American lives at the end of the war.
> 
> But what steps did he take to deal with the Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our ultimate military supremacy was not a given. FDR enacted Socialist policies during wartime and took government control over all industry and resources. It enraged Republicans. Republicans also wanted more states involvement in the war effort in terms of who got what. It is doubtful if a Republican could have achieved what FDR did in WWII
> 
> The Manhattan Project was a huge gamble during wartime. It was far from a given that it would be successful. It cost a huge amount of money, demanded critical wartime resources and there was no assurance that a bomb could be delivered in time to impact the war effort
> 
> More forward thinking from FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct. It's doubtful a Republican would have been Stalin's sock puppet like FDR. It's doubtful a Republican would have allowed the USSR to control Eastern Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuts if you think Wendell Wilkie would have done better than FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  How do you know this?
> 
> In reality, just about anyone would have been a better POTUS than FDR?
Click to expand...

 
Credibility shot


----------



## JakeStarkey

gipper said:


> Really?  How do you know this?  In reality, just about anyone would have been a better POTUS than FDR?


Really?  How do you know this?  You just made the stupidest post in the thread.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Picaro, are you done gaming the situation I gave  you?

Then factor in the ME jet as a fighter in mass production.


----------



## gipper

FDR's term as POTUS can be summed up as follows:
- he was the consummate liar and deceiver
- he campaigned against Hoover's economic interventions and then intervene much more.
- his ignorant economic policies of forced scarcity on a nation where many were going hungry, was total ignorance
- his policies prolonged the Great Depression
- he lied repeatedly in the 1940 claiming  "I have said this before, but I shall say it again and again and again: Your boys are not going to be sent into any foreign wars."...all while secretly maneuvering Japan to strike and desperately trying to get Hitler to sink US shipping in N. Atlantic
- while terribly ill, sought a third and fourth term...totally disregarding Washington and historical precedent
- he allowed Stalist spies to control him
- he gladly agreed to anything Stalin demanded...foolishly think he could 'charm' Uncle Joe
- he enslaved half of Europe and all of China to the world's most heinous political doctrine leading to decades of cold war
- he knew Japan would strike beforehand (see Magic) and was happy about it.

Discounting Lincoln and *maybe* our current and last POTUS, he was the worst.


----------



## JakeStarkey

gipper said:


> FDR's term as POTUS can be summed up as follows:
> - he was the consummate liar and deceiver
> - he campaigned against Hoover's economic interventions and then intervene much more.
> - his ignorant economic policies of forced scarcity on a nation where many were going hungry, was total ignorance
> - his policies prolonged the Great Depression
> - he lied repeatedly in the 1940 claiming  "I have said this before, but I shall say it again and again and again: Your boys are not going to be sent into any foreign wars."...all while secretly maneuvering Japan to strike and desperately trying to get Hitler to sink US shipping in N. Atlantic
> - while terribly ill, sought a third and fourth term...totally disregarding Washington and historical precedent
> - he allowed Stalist spies to control him
> - he gladly agreed to anything Stalin demanded...foolishly think he could 'charm' Uncle Joe
> - he enslaved half of Europe and all of China to the world's most heinous political doctrine leading to decades of cold war
> - he knew Japan would strike beforehand (see Magic) and was happy about it.
> 
> Discounting Lincoln and *maybe* our current and last POTUS, he was the worst.


And that argument is why you are in the lowest 2% of students of American history.  You are a libertarian silly, nothing more.


----------



## toxicmedia

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eastern Front was the 800 lb gorilla in the war. The best men and the best resources were allocated to defeating the Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't translate into 'winning the war'. Germany drove the Soviets back hundreds of miles, all the way to Moscow and Stalingrad. They were easily screened off, and without Lend-Lease were going nowhere. They were more like a 10 pound gorilla. They were saved by massive belts of land mines and anti-tank guns from complete defeat, and those wouldn't have saved them without the U.S. entering the war and landing in North Africa.
> 
> Having the 'best men and best resources' doesn't matter much when your leader is a nutjob like Hitler, in any case; he didn't listen to his Generals unless they told him what he wanted to hear, anyway. If he hadn't stupidly went after Stalingrad he would have finished the Soviets when he seized or destroyed the Caucasus oil fields. Hitler would have still had to keep forces in the East, whether he attacked the Soviets or not; Stalin intended to invade West anyway; Hitler just jumped first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler had maintained peace with Stalin and used all his resources to control western europe, we never would have dislodged him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we could. Hitler couldn't outproduce us. Most of the German Army still moved by animal drawn wagons throughout the war, contrary to the impression given by all those pics of tanks and half-tracks. and he had no Navy to prevent us from doing whatever we wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing the point
> 
> The point was if Hitler had maintained his alliance with Stalin, how could the allies have driven him out of Western Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the point. Why do you think we couldn't have? It was the U.S. keeping everybody else in the fight, after all. We had the means, more than enough, and there was no way Hitler could have bottled up the British Navy even if he could have invaded Britain itself, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see Normandy and the relatively weak German resistance once we landed?  Imagine ten times the resistance and the full German airforce opposing us
> 
> I don't think Hitler could have invaded England but he could have made them miserable
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Picture Normandy in June 1944, with Panzer Divisions near all the beaches instead of a few in reserve. Picture 88's everywhere. Picture the German intelligence with 100% focus on the English Channel.

Eisenhower and Montgomery wouldn't even have been able to talk Churchill in to that if you asked him when he was drunk and Hitler just punched him in the face personally.

It must suck to be so desperate to be angry that you set aside the true for the false.


----------



## toxicmedia

And another thing, some of these guys are acting like the war was over when we launched Overlord.

Spear had come up with ways to increase German war production despite the bombing campaigns


----------



## Correll

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world[/QUOT?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history that is mocked by scholars
> _If he did not, then what steps, if any, did he take in support of the US's future Post War situation?_
> 
> FDR left the US essentially untouched after the war while the rest of the world was in ruins. We had the only functioning economy and filled a global economic void. Our military moved from being the 17th largest in the world to an undisputed number 1.
> 
> Seems we were in pretty good shape after WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was a function of any of FDR's decisions.
> 
> The "rest of the world was in ruins" because of geography. We were to far from our enemies for them to bomb.
> 
> Our military became number one because of our size and the advanced nature of our economy, and the destruction of everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the soviets had half of Europe under occupation and thousands of tanks poised to threaten the other half.
> 
> A situation which put the world in danger for the next 50 years.
> 
> 
> CHurchill warned of that danger. FDR was aware of it from him, if no one else.
> 
> What steps, if any, did he take to address it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our military becoming number one was a direct result of FDRs decisions. As President, he stepped in and took control of ALL wartime industries. He told manufacturers what they would produce and prioritized the allocation of resources. Republicans squawked at FDR overstepping his wartime powers
> FDR also approved early on, something called the Manhattan Project.......changed the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Our military supremacy was the result of the massive size of the nation and the economy that he found when he assumed office.
> 
> 
> Green lighting the Manhattan Project was good. Saved a lot of American lives at the end of the war.
> 
> But what steps did he take to deal with the Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our ultimate military supremacy was not a given. FDR enacted Socialist policies during wartime and took government control over all industry and resources. It enraged Republicans. Republicans also wanted more states involvement in the war effort in terms of who got what. It is doubtful if a Republican (imagine Wendel Wilke?) could have achieved what FDR did in WWII
> 
> The Manhattan Project was a huge gamble during wartime. It was far from a given that it would be successful. It cost a huge amount of money, demanded critical wartime resources and there was no assurance that a bomb could be delivered in time to impact the war effort
> 
> More forward thinking from FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Our military supremacy was a given. As you stated, the rest of the world was in "ruins".
> 
> Differences in management style doesn't make the difference when comparing non-ruins to ruins.
> 
> 
> Yes. The Manhattan Project was a good move. It was aimed at defeating the Nazis, the immediate goal.
> 
> 
> What steps did FDR take for the long term issue of the Post War Balance of Power?
Click to expand...



Bump


----------



## CrusaderFrank

toxicmedia said:


> And another thing, some of these guys are acting like the war was over when we launched Overlord.
> 
> Spear had come up with ways to increase German war production despite the bombing campaigns



Who ever said that???

Spear said the war nearly ended for a lack of ball bearings


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing, some of these guys are acting like the war was over when we launched Overlord.
> 
> Spear had come up with ways to increase German war production despite the bombing campaigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever said that???
> 
> Spear said the war nearly ended for a lack of ball bearings
Click to expand...

Until he ramped production up.


----------



## toxicmedia

CrusaderFrank said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing, some of these guys are acting like the war was over when we launched Overlord.
> 
> Spear had come up with ways to increase German war production despite the bombing campaigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever said that???
> 
> Spear said the war nearly ended for a lack of ball bearings
Click to expand...

Speer kept production going in the face of spiraling German reverses and the Allied strategic bombing.

The ball bearings were a problem but Germany was hardly defeated in the summer of 1944


----------



## Unkotare

That scumbag FDR was easily the worst scoundrel to ever occupy the White House


----------



## JakeStarkey

So you tell us every so often, Unkotare.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> That scumbag FDR was easily the worst scoundrel to ever occupy the White House


God, what is it with you people?

The most revered Presidents have simply become targets for GOP strategists.

FDR united the country in necessary ways during a fearful time for the American people, when we actually did face genuine existential threats


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag FDR was easily the worst scoundrel to ever occupy the White House
> 
> 
> 
> God, what is it with you people?
> 
> The most revered Presidents have simply become targets for GOP strategists.
> 
> FDR united the country in necessary ways during a fearful time for the American people, when we actually did face genuine existential threats
Click to expand...


That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag FDR was easily the worst scoundrel to ever occupy the White House
> 
> 
> 
> God, what is it with you people?
> 
> The most revered Presidents have simply become targets for GOP strategists.
> 
> FDR united the country in necessary ways during a fearful time for the American people, when we actually did face genuine existential threats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.
Click to expand...

Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....

America went from ......... to .............

Fill in the blanks.

I would fill them in as follows.

America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.

Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?

But let's take your complaints one by one.

Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?

What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.

The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.

Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational


----------



## Statistikhengst

Picaro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Soviet Union had never been attacked by Germany, Great Britain and the US would never have been able to invade the continent absent the development and deployment of the atomic bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just false. The U.S. had landed in North Africa within months, and in Italy soon after. We didn't need a bomb in Europe; we were already inland and crossing the Rhine in '45. More German troops from the Eastern Front would have been useless to Hitler; he didn't have the fuel or food to maintain them in the first place. They would have just been denser fodder for U.S. bombers and artillery. The delay due to extra units would have been mere months. Yes, it would have saved some American lives, but at the cost of losing Poland and half of Germany and the slavic states. It would have been worth the trade off. Hitler couldn't have taken England; he didn't have the resources to, so D-Day would have been possible along, Russia or no Russia.
> 
> And besides, claiming they tied up German forces supposes the U.S. threat in the West didn't tie up forces that could be sent East. It's not an valid argument; it works both ways, except the U.S. was supplying all fronts, not just their own, and the Soviet front couldn't have broken out without Lend-Lease while the U.S. could fight without the Soviets, and could even have opened up it's own eastern front into Greece or anywhere along the Black Sea if it so chose to do so.
> 
> Even if Britain had fallen early we had the entire Med and Black Sea coastline to pick from for fronts to open up. The historical fact is Hitler was toast and on the defensive by Feb. of '43, and Stalin had yet to launch an offensive. He had to wait on Lend-Lease materiel.
Click to expand...



So, unbelievably wrong on all fronts, you are.

Hitler was anything but toast.

After we entered WWII, Hitler was still on the march through 1943, even _after_ Stalingrad.  Stalin couldn't launch a counteroffensive for 18+ months after Germany started Barbarossa because he got taken so by surprise and was whipped so badly, the _only thing_ that saved his ass was the re-opening of a second front in the West because of our entrance into the war. Stalin had the USA to thank that we took enough pressure off of him by forcing the Jerrys to move battalions and armament from the Eastern front westward in expectation of an allied landing in France, and had to fortify their anti-aircraft measures because of US- and this gave Stalin the time he desperately to reorganize suppy lines from as far as Vladivostok to finally launch a counteroffensive.  Without our entrance into WWII, Hitler would surely have taken Moscow and beyond and all of the assets around the Black Sea, all of them. Russia would surely have fallen and Ibet Hitelr would have murdered at least 50-60 million Russians.

Stupid fools like you like to try to re-write history, but I will not let you.

FDR did the right thing at the right time and as a result of his actions, the USA emerged from WWII as the dominant superpower.

So, go suck an egg.


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag FDR was easily the worst scoundrel to ever occupy the White House
> 
> 
> 
> God, what is it with you people?
> 
> The most revered Presidents have simply become targets for GOP strategists.
> 
> FDR united the country in necessary ways during a fearful time for the American people, when we actually did face genuine existential threats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
Click to expand...



Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.


And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.

It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.

Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...


BUT...

He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.

He did seem to drop the ball on that one.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag FDR was easily the worst scoundrel to ever occupy the White House
> 
> 
> 
> God, what is it with you people?
> 
> The most revered Presidents have simply become targets for GOP strategists.
> 
> FDR united the country in necessary ways during a fearful time for the American people, when we actually did face genuine existential threats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
Click to expand...

 
You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense

Postwar, the US had.....

The strongest military and dominant Navy
The only untouched economy in the world
Massive production capability
The only atomic bomb

How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Picaro, please answer this.

_Tell you what, Picaro.

Take an AH or an SPI board strategy game. 

Bring all Allied units in 1944 from NA and Italy to Great Britain. Might as well because the Axis would taken NA no later than December 1941 if it had not invaded the USSR.

Increase the sea lift and beach breach capacity by 50% for the Allies into Normandy while increasing the Axis defensive power by 2.5.

How much you want to bet you don't even stay 24 hours in a sector?_


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag FDR was easily the worst scoundrel to ever occupy the White House
> 
> 
> 
> God, what is it with you people?
> 
> The most revered Presidents have simply become targets for GOP strategists.
> 
> FDR united the country in necessary ways during a fearful time for the American people, when we actually did face genuine existential threats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
Click to expand...



"Balance of Power nonsense"?

The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.

If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.


NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll said:


> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.


You are as uneducated in geo-politics and as subjective in belief as PoliticChic.  You really have no idea about what you are writing.

The reds would have occupied Eastern Europe with our without lend lease.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, what is it with you people?
> 
> The most revered Presidents have simply become targets for GOP strategists.
> 
> FDR united the country in necessary ways during a fearful time for the American people, when we actually did face genuine existential threats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
Click to expand...

 
The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers

As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot

Looks like FDR was right again



.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers
> 
> As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot
> 
> Looks like FDR was right again
Click to expand...



DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers
> 
> As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot
> 
> Looks like FDR was right again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
Click to expand...

 
Yes

Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers
> 
> As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot
> 
> Looks like FDR was right again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
Click to expand...


FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.

That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.


When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.

THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.

THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.

The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.

THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.

This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.

Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.


----------



## toxicmedia

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, what is it with you people?
> 
> The most revered Presidents have simply become targets for GOP strategists.
> 
> FDR united the country in necessary ways during a fearful time for the American people, when we actually did face genuine existential threats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
Click to expand...

Do you know what you're doing?

Because I do.

What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hired by the GOP.

Look at what you wrote again.

You blamed Vietnam on FDR.

Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers
> 
> As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot
> 
> Looks like FDR was right again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
Click to expand...

 


> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.


 
That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll, you don't just get WWII history and its consequences; I suspect that is the case because you are a follower of far right subjective revisionism.

FDR was quite willing to let 60 Soviets die or be injured to every one of ours.  Yeah, FDR had a heck of a lot of leverage through military aid and delaying the second front in Western Europe.


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what you're doing?
> 
> What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hire by the GOP.
> 
> Look at what you wrote again.
> 
> You blamed Vietnam on FDR.
> 
> Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.
Click to expand...



The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.

Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.


Presidents are supposed to think ahead.


----------



## toxicmedia

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers
> 
> As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot
> 
> Looks like FDR was right again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
Click to expand...




> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory


Buuut.........ummmmmmmm..........Germany declared war on the United States


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers
> 
> As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot
> 
> Looks like FDR was right again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
Click to expand...



Leverage. I said leverage.

The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.

The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.

This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.

Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll said:


> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.  Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.  Presidents are supposed to think ahead.


You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.  We were in no position, physically or morally, to "help" the folks of the USSR.  We are NOT the world's policeman despite what our far right neo-cons believe.


----------



## toxicmedia

Correll said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what you're doing?
> 
> What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hire by the GOP.
> 
> Look at what you wrote again.
> 
> You blamed Vietnam on FDR.
> 
> Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.
> 
> Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.
> 
> 
> Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
Click to expand...

That's insane.

One word.............Yalta

The Avalon Project Yalta Crimea Conference


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers
> 
> As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot
> 
> Looks like FDR was right again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buuut.........ummmmmmmm..........Germany declared war on the United States
Click to expand...


Yes they did.

But it does not change the fact that there was no direct threat to the US. 

Not that a Nazi dominated Europe would not have been a problem for the US.

But it would have been a far bigger problem for the Soviets.

THus, leverage.

And as far as I can see FDR did nothing with that leverage. 

Hell, he was harder on the UK, demanding bases from them in exchange for Lend Lease.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.  Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.  Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?

SO, share with us. What was the best one?


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll, you don't just get WWII history and its consequences; I suspect that is the case because you are a follower of far right subjective revisionism.
> 
> FDR was quite willing to let 60 Soviets die or be injured to every one of ours.  Yeah, FDR had a heck of a lot of leverage through military aid and delaying the second front in Western Europe.


 
The Soviets gave up 10 million lives, the destruction of their cities, one in ten dead, their economy destroyed

The US gave up $10 billion in lend lease and 300,000 dead and never had our cities touched

Guess who has the biggest gripe about the war?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.  Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.  Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
Click to expand...

 
Atomic Bomb


----------



## JakeStarkey

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.  Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.  Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
Click to expand...

That alone staved off mass warfare in Europe after 1945.


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what you're doing?
> 
> What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hire by the GOP.
> 
> Look at what you wrote again.
> 
> You blamed Vietnam on FDR.
> 
> Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.
> 
> Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.
> 
> 
> Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's insane.
> 
> One word.............Yalta
> 
> The Avalon Project Yalta Crimea Conference
Click to expand...



Yes. Insane.

"The establishment of order in Europe and the rebuilding of national economic life must be achieved by processes which will enable the liberated peoples to destroy the last vestiges of nazism and fascism and to create democratic institutions of their own choice. This is a principle of the Atlantic Charter - the right of all people to choose the form of government under which they will live - the restoration of sovereign rights and self-government to those peoples who have been forcibly deprived to them by the aggressor nations.

To foster the conditions in which the liberated people may exercise these rights, the three governments will jointly assist the people in any European liberated state or former Axis state in Europe where, in their judgment conditions require,

(a) to establish conditions of internal peace;
(b) to carry out emergency relief measures for the relief of distressed peoples;
(c) to form interim governmental authorities broadly representative of all democratic elements in the population and pledged to the earliest possible establishment through free elections of Governments responsive to the will of the people; and
(d) to facilitate where necessary the holding of such elections."




That was the extent of FDR's use of leverage. 

He exacted from Stalin a promise to hold free elections in Eastern Europe...



How did that work out?


We sent fuel and trains, and food and trucks and opened a second front and refused to negotiate a surrender and Stalin made a promise that only a retard child would have believed.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll, you don't just get WWII history and its consequences; I suspect that is the case because you are a follower of far right subjective revisionism.
> 
> FDR was quite willing to let 60 Soviets die or be injured to every one of ours.  Yeah, FDR had a heck of a lot of leverage through military aid and delaying the second front in Western Europe.




So, what were those actions he took to secure the Post War Balance of Power?


----------



## toxicmedia

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers
> 
> As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot
> 
> Looks like FDR was right again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
Click to expand...

When the Germans surrendered, and we met Russian troops on the Elbe River, FDR was dead.

It was the carving up of Europe, and the Nuremberg trials that got Stalin's dander up. American intelligence and the diplomatic corp had little time to devote to policing Stalin's horrific human rights record during the final days of the war.

In post war Europe, the Americans were demobilizing, and heading out as quick as they could to continue fighting the Japanese on the opposite side of the world. What kind of moron would have stayed to fight a country that just took a great deal of heat off of the UK, France, and the USA? When you understand the period, it becomes painfully simple how unfounded your observations are


----------



## toxicmedia

Correll said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what you're doing?
> 
> What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hire by the GOP.
> 
> Look at what you wrote again.
> 
> You blamed Vietnam on FDR.
> 
> Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.
> 
> Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.
> 
> 
> Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's insane.
> 
> One word.............Yalta
> 
> The Avalon Project Yalta Crimea Conference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Insane.
> 
> "The establishment of order in Europe and the rebuilding of national economic life must be achieved by processes which will enable the liberated peoples to destroy the last vestiges of nazism and fascism and to create democratic institutions of their own choice. This is a principle of the Atlantic Charter - the right of all people to choose the form of government under which they will live - the restoration of sovereign rights and self-government to those peoples who have been forcibly deprived to them by the aggressor nations.
> 
> To foster the conditions in which the liberated people may exercise these rights, the three governments will jointly assist the people in any European liberated state or former Axis state in Europe where, in their judgment conditions require,
> 
> (a) to establish conditions of internal peace;
> (b) to carry out emergency relief measures for the relief of distressed peoples;
> (c) to form interim governmental authorities broadly representative of all democratic elements in the population and pledged to the earliest possible establishment through free elections of Governments responsive to the will of the people; and
> (d) to facilitate where necessary the holding of such elections."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the extent of FDR's use of leverage.
> 
> He exacted from Stalin a promise to hold free elections in Eastern Europe...
> 
> 
> 
> How did that work out?
> 
> 
> We sent fuel and trains, and food and trucks and opened a second front and refused to negotiate a surrender and Stalin made a promise that only a retard child would have believed.
Click to expand...

I work for a living so I gotta go.

As far as this argument goes, you're clinging to the last shred of the last palm tree in a typhoon. 

But thanks for participating, and doing so without getting impolite


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.  Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.  Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
Click to expand...




The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Germans surrendered, and we met Russian troops on the Elbe River, FDR was dead.
> 
> It was the carving up of Europe, and the Nuremberg trials that got Stalin's dander up. American intelligence and the diplomatic corp had little time to devote to policing Stalin's horrific human rights record during the final days of the war.
> 
> In post war Europe, the Americans were demobilizing, and heading out as quick as they could to continue fighting the Japanese on the opposite side of the world. What kind of moron would have stayed to fight a country that just took a great deal of heat off of the UK, France, and the USA? When you understand the period, it becomes painfully simple how unfounded your observations are
Click to expand...


Got "Stalin's dander up"?

Stalin was a warmonger conquering his neighbors before WWII.

It wasn't the Nuremberg trials that made him an expansionist.

And I've been asking about the use of the leverage that the US had over the SU. 

Pretending the only possible policy choices were giving Stalin a completely free hand or War is a false choice.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers
> 
> As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot
> 
> Looks like FDR was right again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
Click to expand...

 
Again you and PC don't understand leverage

FDR could have given them needed supplies or not. Denying supplies could have led to a Nazi victory....it was very close early in the war

What "leverage" did FDR have with lend/lease?

OK Joe, I'll give you $10 billion in supplies if you single handedly fight Hitler while I wait until the right time to invade...maybe two/ three years from now

But there are some conditions.You have to pay back the $10 billion and then surrender all the territory you gained and move back to your previous borders

Deal?


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what you're doing?
> 
> What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hire by the GOP.
> 
> Look at what you wrote again.
> 
> You blamed Vietnam on FDR.
> 
> Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.
> 
> Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.
> 
> 
> Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's insane.
> 
> One word.............Yalta
> 
> The Avalon Project Yalta Crimea Conference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Insane.
> 
> "The establishment of order in Europe and the rebuilding of national economic life must be achieved by processes which will enable the liberated peoples to destroy the last vestiges of nazism and fascism and to create democratic institutions of their own choice. This is a principle of the Atlantic Charter - the right of all people to choose the form of government under which they will live - the restoration of sovereign rights and self-government to those peoples who have been forcibly deprived to them by the aggressor nations.
> 
> To foster the conditions in which the liberated people may exercise these rights, the three governments will jointly assist the people in any European liberated state or former Axis state in Europe where, in their judgment conditions require,
> 
> (a) to establish conditions of internal peace;
> (b) to carry out emergency relief measures for the relief of distressed peoples;
> (c) to form interim governmental authorities broadly representative of all democratic elements in the population and pledged to the earliest possible establishment through free elections of Governments responsive to the will of the people; and
> (d) to facilitate where necessary the holding of such elections."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the extent of FDR's use of leverage.
> 
> He exacted from Stalin a promise to hold free elections in Eastern Europe...
> 
> 
> 
> How did that work out?
> 
> 
> We sent fuel and trains, and food and trucks and opened a second front and refused to negotiate a surrender and Stalin made a promise that only a retard child would have believed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work for a living so I gotta go.
> 
> As far as this argument goes, you're clinging to the last shred of the last palm tree in a typhoon.
> 
> But thanks for participating, and doing so without getting impolite
Click to expand...


You're welcome.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.  Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.  Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
Click to expand...

 
What does that have to do with FDR?   He was dead


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll said:


> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.


Are you suggesting we should have gone to war with the USSR?  Yes or no.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you and PC don't understand leverage
> 
> FDR could have given them needed supplies or not. Denying supplies could have led to a Nazi victory....it was very close early in the war
> 
> What "leverage" did FDR have with lend/lease?
> 
> OK Joe, I'll give you $10 billion in supplies if you single handedly fight Hitler while I wait until the right time to invade...maybe two/ three years from now
> 
> But there are some conditions.You have to pay back the $10 billion and then surrender all the territory you gained and move back to your previous borders
> 
> Deal?
Click to expand...



You talking as though FDR had to get Stalin to fight HItler.

He didn't. Hitler had taken care of that. Stalin was fighting Hitler and was going to keep fighting Hitler.

So, thus 

"OK joe, I'll give you 10 billion in supplies, and open a second front to take pressure off the Red Army, and in return I want you to sign this piece of paper that says you will hold free elections in Eastern Europe after the war"

"...err, sure buddy, I'll hold free <choke, snicker> elections. You have my word or my name isn't JOseph Stalin".


That's the deal that FDR negotiated.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.  Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.  Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR?   He was dead
Click to expand...


He was President. If he thought that the US was a nation that was able to keep scientific principles from being discovered and put into use by other nations, then he was a fool.

Principles that were already mostly known in the field.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting we should have gone to war with the USSR?  Yes or no.
Click to expand...


I'm suggesting that FDR should have used the tremendous leverage the US had over the USSR to advance US post war interests.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you and PC don't understand leverage
> 
> FDR could have given them needed supplies or not. Denying supplies could have led to a Nazi victory....it was very close early in the war
> 
> What "leverage" did FDR have with lend/lease?
> 
> OK Joe, I'll give you $10 billion in supplies if you single handedly fight Hitler while I wait until the right time to invade...maybe two/ three years from now
> 
> But there are some conditions.You have to pay back the $10 billion and then surrender all the territory you gained and move back to your previous borders
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talking as though FDR had to get Stalin to fight HItler.
> 
> He didn't. Hitler had taken care of that. Stalin was fighting Hitler and was going to keep fighting Hitler.
> 
> So, thus
> 
> "OK joe, I'll give you 10 billion in supplies, and open a second front to take pressure off the Red Army, and in return I want you to sign this piece of paper that says you will hold free elections in Eastern Europe after the war"
> 
> "...err, sure buddy, I'll hold free <choke, snicker> elections. You have my word or my name isn't JOseph Stalin".
> 
> 
> That's the deal that FDR negotiated.
Click to expand...

 
Laughable isn't it?

Expecting Stalin to hold free elections
Expecting Stalin to surrender captured territory after the war

So you are proposing that FDR should have withheld $10 billion in supplies with two possible outcomes

1. Stalin wins anyway and keeps all of his captured territory
2. Hitler wins and keeps the USSR and Western  Europe

Which outcome do you prefer?


.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That is exactly what FDR did, Correll.

When Nazi Germany collapsed, Japan had shown no intention of surrendering, we did not know if the a bombs would work, we had no training divisions active in the states, and every Army division was overseas.  Then English and French had no intention of ever fighting the Soviets, and Germany was rubbles.

What would you have done differently?


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you and PC don't understand leverage
> 
> FDR could have given them needed supplies or not. Denying supplies could have led to a Nazi victory....it was very close early in the war
> 
> What "leverage" did FDR have with lend/lease?
> 
> OK Joe, I'll give you $10 billion in supplies if you single handedly fight Hitler while I wait until the right time to invade...maybe two/ three years from now
> 
> But there are some conditions.You have to pay back the $10 billion and then surrender all the territory you gained and move back to your previous borders
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talking as though FDR had to get Stalin to fight HItler.
> 
> He didn't. Hitler had taken care of that. Stalin was fighting Hitler and was going to keep fighting Hitler.
> 
> So, thus
> 
> "OK joe, I'll give you 10 billion in supplies, and open a second front to take pressure off the Red Army, and in return I want you to sign this piece of paper that says you will hold free elections in Eastern Europe after the war"
> 
> "...err, sure buddy, I'll hold free <choke, snicker> elections. You have my word or my name isn't JOseph Stalin".
> 
> 
> That's the deal that FDR negotiated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable isn't it?
> 
> Expecting Stalin to hold free elections
> Expecting Stalin to surrender captured territory after the war
> 
> So you are proposing that FDR should have withheld $10 billion in supplies with two possible outcomes
> 
> 1. Stalin wins anyway and keeps all of his captured territory
> 2. Hitler wins and keeps the USSR and Western  Europe
> 
> Which outcome do you prefer?
Click to expand...


I would hope that someone who was President of the United States could use his power and leverage and diplomacy to get an outcome better than either of those.

If even East Germany could have been flipped over into the Western Camp, the Cold War would have been far less scary.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> That is exactly what FDR did, Correll.
> 
> When Nazi Germany collapsed, Japan had shown no intention of surrendering, we did not know if the a bombs would work, we had no training divisions active in the states, and every Army division was overseas.  Then English and French had no intention of ever fighting the Soviets, and Germany was rubbles.
> 
> What would you have done differently?




Negotiated like I was looking out for the US post war interests.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what FDR did, Correll.
> 
> When Nazi Germany collapsed, Japan had shown no intention of surrendering, we did not know if the a bombs would work, we had no training divisions active in the states, and every Army division was overseas.  Then English and French had no intention of ever fighting the Soviets, and Germany was rubbles.
> 
> What would you have done differently?
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiated like I was looking out for the US post war interests.
Click to expand...

Considering it all, FDR did a pretty good job, and all the back seating driving is just that.


----------



## regent

My theme song to Chic has been for her, and now others, to get their historical evidence re. FDR, to the historians as quickly as possible, particularly those  historians that keep rating FDR as one of America's three greatest presidents. 
Tremendous changes need to be made to our history textbooks, and to all aspects of history. Historians may even have to go through some type of reeducation program. Apparently no one has sent this new information to the historians, or worse, the historians have ignored it, I mean historians being communists and all.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you and PC don't understand leverage
> 
> FDR could have given them needed supplies or not. Denying supplies could have led to a Nazi victory....it was very close early in the war
> 
> What "leverage" did FDR have with lend/lease?
> 
> OK Joe, I'll give you $10 billion in supplies if you single handedly fight Hitler while I wait until the right time to invade...maybe two/ three years from now
> 
> But there are some conditions.You have to pay back the $10 billion and then surrender all the territory you gained and move back to your previous borders
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talking as though FDR had to get Stalin to fight HItler.
> 
> He didn't. Hitler had taken care of that. Stalin was fighting Hitler and was going to keep fighting Hitler.
> 
> So, thus
> 
> "OK joe, I'll give you 10 billion in supplies, and open a second front to take pressure off the Red Army, and in return I want you to sign this piece of paper that says you will hold free elections in Eastern Europe after the war"
> 
> "...err, sure buddy, I'll hold free <choke, snicker> elections. You have my word or my name isn't JOseph Stalin".
> 
> 
> That's the deal that FDR negotiated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable isn't it?
> 
> Expecting Stalin to hold free elections
> Expecting Stalin to surrender captured territory after the war
> 
> So you are proposing that FDR should have withheld $10 billion in supplies with two possible outcomes
> 
> 1. Stalin wins anyway and keeps all of his captured territory
> 2. Hitler wins and keeps the USSR and Western  Europe
> 
> Which outcome do you prefer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would hope that someone who was President of the United States could use his power and leverage and diplomacy to get an outcome better than either of those.
> 
> If even East Germany could have been flipped over into the Western Camp, the Cold War would have been far less scary.
Click to expand...

 

It is your hypothetical....go at it
Please provide more detail than endlessly repeating "leverage". Show what FDR should have offered and what his expected return would be


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets occupied Eastern Europe because their armies conquered it. Removing them from that territory would have killed a million American soldiers
> 
> As it is, the Soviet empire crumbled without a shot
> 
> Looks like FDR was right again
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Yepp.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between the time he took office, and the time he left office (the hard way)....
> 
> America went from ......... to .............
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> 
> I would fill them in as follows.
> 
> America went from economic upheaval to being the strongest nation on Earth, ever.
> 
> Are you going to tell me he had nothing to do with that?
> 
> But let's take your complaints one by one.
> 
> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people. Did Regan not lie to the American people about Iran Contra? Nixon lie about Watergate?
> 
> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today, and not for much longer if the Republicans refuse to allow the maintenance of it.
> 
> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps. In fact, before the war was over units of Japanese soldiers were recruited from the internment camps, and served with distinction in Italy. Resentments from those interned still exist for some today. I know, I live here in the Sacramento Valley where they cleared them all out in 1941, but you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt, and you can't blame him for not putting a stop to it when it happened. It's no different than how George Bush invaded Iraq on bad intelligence, except for the fact that 4000 Japanese didn't die because of what turned out to be a mistake.
> 
> Your "useful idiot to communist murderers' is both foundationless and irrational
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what you're doing?
> 
> What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hire by the GOP.
> 
> Look at what you wrote again.
> 
> You blamed Vietnam on FDR.
> 
> Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.
> 
> Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.
> 
> 
> Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
Click to expand...


He did think ahead.

He thought of a world free of the Axis-powers. And his deeds led to exactly that happening.

What did you want from him, you fool, a 100 year plan?


----------



## Statistikhengst

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> DId FDR have* any* leverage over Stalin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Germans surrendered, and we met Russian troops on the Elbe River, FDR was dead.
> 
> It was the carving up of Europe, and the Nuremberg trials that got Stalin's dander up. American intelligence and the diplomatic corp had little time to devote to policing Stalin's horrific human rights record during the final days of the war.
> 
> In post war Europe, the Americans were demobilizing, and heading out as quick as they could to continue fighting the Japanese on the opposite side of the world. What kind of moron would have stayed to fight a country that just took a great deal of heat off of the UK, France, and the USA? When you understand the period, it becomes painfully simple how unfounded your observations are
Click to expand...



I have stood on the exact spot in Torgau where the Amis and the Russkis met up. It was a moving moment for me.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you and PC don't understand leverage
> 
> FDR could have given them needed supplies or not. Denying supplies could have led to a Nazi victory....it was very close early in the war
> 
> What "leverage" did FDR have with lend/lease?
> 
> OK Joe, I'll give you $10 billion in supplies if you single handedly fight Hitler while I wait until the right time to invade...maybe two/ three years from now
> 
> But there are some conditions.You have to pay back the $10 billion and then surrender all the territory you gained and move back to your previous borders
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talking as though FDR had to get Stalin to fight HItler.
> 
> He didn't. Hitler had taken care of that. Stalin was fighting Hitler and was going to keep fighting Hitler.
> 
> So, thus
> 
> "OK joe, I'll give you 10 billion in supplies, and open a second front to take pressure off the Red Army, and in return I want you to sign this piece of paper that says you will hold free elections in Eastern Europe after the war"
> 
> "...err, sure buddy, I'll hold free <choke, snicker> elections. You have my word or my name isn't JOseph Stalin".
> 
> 
> That's the deal that FDR negotiated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable isn't it?
> 
> Expecting Stalin to hold free elections
> Expecting Stalin to surrender captured territory after the war
> 
> So you are proposing that FDR should have withheld $10 billion in supplies with two possible outcomes
> 
> 1. Stalin wins anyway and keeps all of his captured territory
> 2. Hitler wins and keeps the USSR and Western  Europe
> 
> Which outcome do you prefer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would hope that someone who was President of the United States could use his power and leverage and diplomacy to get an outcome better than either of those.
> 
> If even East Germany could have been flipped over into the Western Camp, the Cold War would have been far less scary.
Click to expand...



It already was less scary. We got the Russkis to pull out of Austria.

You really do live in a fantasy world.

FDR made exactly the right decisions at the right time, based on what was going on in the world.

We get it that you are a nazi-sympathizer, and that is your good right. Many racists like you also honor Adolph Hitler.

But it won't change the positive outcome of WWII for us, especially for us Americans, who came out mostly unscathed and had the strongest economy, the largest military, the largest influence, and the bomb.

FDR is without a doubt one of the 5 greatest presidents we ever had.


----------



## toxicmedia

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.  Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.  Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Allowing Stalin to do most of the fighting and dying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Germans surrendered, and we met Russian troops on the Elbe River, FDR was dead.
> 
> It was the carving up of Europe, and the Nuremberg trials that got Stalin's dander up. American intelligence and the diplomatic corp had little time to devote to policing Stalin's horrific human rights record during the final days of the war.
> 
> In post war Europe, the Americans were demobilizing, and heading out as quick as they could to continue fighting the Japanese on the opposite side of the world. What kind of moron would have stayed to fight a country that just took a great deal of heat off of the UK, France, and the USA? When you understand the period, it becomes painfully simple how unfounded your observations are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got "Stalin's dander up"?
> 
> Stalin was a warmonger conquering his neighbors before WWII.
> 
> It wasn't the Nuremberg trials that made him an expansionist.
> 
> And I've been asking about the use of the leverage that the US had over the SU.
> 
> Pretending the only possible policy choices were giving Stalin a completely free hand or War is a false choice.
Click to expand...

You position is rank with things that never happened, false or misleading conclusions, or baselss premises.

It's really hard to figure where to begin unwinding all of them


----------



## Statistikhengst

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.  Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.  Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Germans surrendered, and we met Russian troops on the Elbe River, FDR was dead.
> 
> It was the carving up of Europe, and the Nuremberg trials that got Stalin's dander up. American intelligence and the diplomatic corp had little time to devote to policing Stalin's horrific human rights record during the final days of the war.
> 
> In post war Europe, the Americans were demobilizing, and heading out as quick as they could to continue fighting the Japanese on the opposite side of the world. What kind of moron would have stayed to fight a country that just took a great deal of heat off of the UK, France, and the USA? When you understand the period, it becomes painfully simple how unfounded your observations are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got "Stalin's dander up"?
> 
> Stalin was a warmonger conquering his neighbors before WWII.
> 
> It wasn't the Nuremberg trials that made him an expansionist.
> 
> And I've been asking about the use of the leverage that the US had over the SU.
> 
> Pretending the only possible policy choices were giving Stalin a completely free hand or War is a false choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You position is rank with things that never happened, false or misleading conclusions, or baselss premises.
> 
> It's really hard to figure where to begin unwinding all of them
Click to expand...




Don't even try. He's not worth it. Racists and bigots never are.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running for re election on a "He kept us out of war" theme, when he knew he wanted to get us into WWII, is a pretty big lie.
> 
> 
> And his apparent lack of concern for the Post War balance of power is both founded and completely rational.
> 
> It seems he was completely focused on the short term, ie winning the war against the Nazi.
> 
> Which is sort of understandable. WWII, tens of thousands of Americans dying...
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He was President. Looking at the big picture and the long term was his job more than anyone else's.
> 
> He did seem to drop the ball on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what you're doing?
> 
> What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hire by the GOP.
> 
> Look at what you wrote again.
> 
> You blamed Vietnam on FDR.
> 
> Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.
> 
> Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.
> 
> 
> Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did think ahead.
> 
> He thought of a world free of the Axis-powers. And his deeds led to exactly that happening.
> 
> What did you want from him, you fool, a 100 year plan?
Click to expand...


100 year plan? THat's a strawman.

There is no evidence from his actions that FDR thought beyond the end of the war. 

THat is a failing on his part.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep harping on the Post War balance of power nonsense
> 
> Postwar, the US had.....
> 
> The strongest military and dominant Navy
> The only untouched economy in the world
> Massive production capability
> The only atomic bomb
> 
> How much more in the balance of power did you want FDR to give you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what you're doing?
> 
> What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hire by the GOP.
> 
> Look at what you wrote again.
> 
> You blamed Vietnam on FDR.
> 
> Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.
> 
> Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.
> 
> 
> Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did think ahead.
> 
> He thought of a world free of the Axis-powers. And his deeds led to exactly that happening.
> 
> What did you want from him, you fool, a 100 year plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 year plan? THat's a strawman.
> 
> There is no evidence from his actions that FDR thought beyond the end of the war.
> 
> THat is a failing on his part.
Click to expand...

 
What actions did you expect for the end of the war and how do you think FDR could have achieved them?


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.  Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.  Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had nothing to do with the Soviet Union being the biggest battle ground of WWII.
> 
> That was on STalin when he allied with Hitler to divide up Poland and gave himself a common border with Nazi Germany, a great idea that.
> 
> 
> When the US entered the War, there were already millions of Nazi insider of the SU.
> 
> THere was never any danger of Germans actually attacking the United States physical territory.
> 
> THe US was able to produce and prepare for war in complete safety while the SU was moving factories to get them away from the Nazi advance.
> 
> The Soviets were the one who desperately needed aid so that they could drive genocidal invaders from their land.
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe US was the one in a position to help them tremendously. Or not.
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> Looking at history, I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Germans surrendered, and we met Russian troops on the Elbe River, FDR was dead.
> 
> It was the carving up of Europe, and the Nuremberg trials that got Stalin's dander up. American intelligence and the diplomatic corp had little time to devote to policing Stalin's horrific human rights record during the final days of the war.
> 
> In post war Europe, the Americans were demobilizing, and heading out as quick as they could to continue fighting the Japanese on the opposite side of the world. What kind of moron would have stayed to fight a country that just took a great deal of heat off of the UK, France, and the USA? When you understand the period, it becomes painfully simple how unfounded your observations are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got "Stalin's dander up"?
> 
> Stalin was a warmonger conquering his neighbors before WWII.
> 
> It wasn't the Nuremberg trials that made him an expansionist.
> 
> And I've been asking about the use of the leverage that the US had over the SU.
> 
> Pretending the only possible policy choices were giving Stalin a completely free hand or War is a false choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You position is rank with things that never happened, false or misleading conclusions, or baselss premises.
> 
> It's really hard to figure where to begin unwinding all of them
Click to expand...



My position is that FDR did not have any policies to address the Post War balance of power.

The promise he got from Stalin was obviously worthless. 

Perhaps he had some foolish dreams of the UN ending war...

YOu want to unwind that? Explain to me why he didn't care about the Post War scenario. Explain to me why he though it would be fine. Or explain to me what he did to limit Soviet expansion that I missed or didn't understand.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Germans surrendered, and we met Russian troops on the Elbe River, FDR was dead.
> 
> It was the carving up of Europe, and the Nuremberg trials that got Stalin's dander up. American intelligence and the diplomatic corp had little time to devote to policing Stalin's horrific human rights record during the final days of the war.
> 
> In post war Europe, the Americans were demobilizing, and heading out as quick as they could to continue fighting the Japanese on the opposite side of the world. What kind of moron would have stayed to fight a country that just took a great deal of heat off of the UK, France, and the USA? When you understand the period, it becomes painfully simple how unfounded your observations are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got "Stalin's dander up"?
> 
> Stalin was a warmonger conquering his neighbors before WWII.
> 
> It wasn't the Nuremberg trials that made him an expansionist.
> 
> And I've been asking about the use of the leverage that the US had over the SU.
> 
> Pretending the only possible policy choices were giving Stalin a completely free hand or War is a false choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You position is rank with things that never happened, false or misleading conclusions, or baselss premises.
> 
> It's really hard to figure where to begin unwinding all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position is that FDR did not have any policies to address the Post War balance of power.
> 
> The promise he got from Stalin was obviously worthless.
> 
> Perhaps he had some foolish dreams of the UN ending war...
> 
> YOu want to unwind that? Explain to me why he didn't care about the Post War scenario. Explain to me why he though it would be fine. Or explain to me what he did to limit Soviet expansion that I missed or didn't understand.
Click to expand...

 
What policies would you have expected?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll has no idea what were or were not FDR's policies.

C is just talking with absolutely no facts.


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not studied WWII or post-war history then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an advantage?  Allowing Hitler to win on the Eastern Front?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Germans surrendered, and we met Russian troops on the Elbe River, FDR was dead.
> 
> It was the carving up of Europe, and the Nuremberg trials that got Stalin's dander up. American intelligence and the diplomatic corp had little time to devote to policing Stalin's horrific human rights record during the final days of the war.
> 
> In post war Europe, the Americans were demobilizing, and heading out as quick as they could to continue fighting the Japanese on the opposite side of the world. What kind of moron would have stayed to fight a country that just took a great deal of heat off of the UK, France, and the USA? When you understand the period, it becomes painfully simple how unfounded your observations are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got "Stalin's dander up"?
> 
> Stalin was a warmonger conquering his neighbors before WWII.
> 
> It wasn't the Nuremberg trials that made him an expansionist.
> 
> And I've been asking about the use of the leverage that the US had over the SU.
> 
> Pretending the only possible policy choices were giving Stalin a completely free hand or War is a false choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You position is rank with things that never happened, false or misleading conclusions, or baselss premises.
> 
> It's really hard to figure where to begin unwinding all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position is that FDR did not have any policies to address the Post War balance of power.
> 
> The promise he got from Stalin was obviously worthless.
> 
> Perhaps he had some foolish dreams of the UN ending war...
> 
> YOu want to unwind that? Explain to me why he didn't care about the Post War scenario. Explain to me why he though it would be fine. Or explain to me what he did to limit Soviet expansion that I missed or didn't understand.
Click to expand...

FDR never saw the final determining card for the end of WWII. He suspected what it was, but could not know for sure how it would play and what impacts it would have. The card was not revealed until July 16, three months after his death.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Balance of Power nonsense"?
> 
> The soviet occupation of Eastern Europe, with it's huge army, that was only possible because of the manpower freed up by   Lend Lease, led directly to the Cold War and generations of nuclear standoff.
> 
> If something had every gone wrong, it could have been the End of the World.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention the Korean and Vietnamese Wars, and dozens of little proxy conflicts that destroyed whole nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what you're doing?
> 
> What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hire by the GOP.
> 
> Look at what you wrote again.
> 
> You blamed Vietnam on FDR.
> 
> Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.
> 
> Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.
> 
> 
> Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did think ahead.
> 
> He thought of a world free of the Axis-powers. And his deeds led to exactly that happening.
> 
> What did you want from him, you fool, a 100 year plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 year plan? THat's a strawman.
> 
> There is no evidence from his actions that FDR thought beyond the end of the war.
> 
> THat is a failing on his part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What actions did you expect for the end of the war and how do you think FDR could have acheived them?
Click to expand...



Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.

Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.

No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.


Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.

At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.

THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.

Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you are aware of actions he took to in to effect that Post War Balance of Power?
> 
> SO, share with us. What was the best one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leverage. I said leverage.
> 
> The Soviets were the ones in direct trouble with millions of genocidal invaders in their homeland killing their people.
> 
> The Americans were the ones who were in a position to help them.
> 
> This should have resulted in FDR having enormous leverage over Stalin.
> 
> Looking at history I see no sign that FDR ever attempted to use that to the advantage of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Germans surrendered, and we met Russian troops on the Elbe River, FDR was dead.
> 
> It was the carving up of Europe, and the Nuremberg trials that got Stalin's dander up. American intelligence and the diplomatic corp had little time to devote to policing Stalin's horrific human rights record during the final days of the war.
> 
> In post war Europe, the Americans were demobilizing, and heading out as quick as they could to continue fighting the Japanese on the opposite side of the world. What kind of moron would have stayed to fight a country that just took a great deal of heat off of the UK, France, and the USA? When you understand the period, it becomes painfully simple how unfounded your observations are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got "Stalin's dander up"?
> 
> Stalin was a warmonger conquering his neighbors before WWII.
> 
> It wasn't the Nuremberg trials that made him an expansionist.
> 
> And I've been asking about the use of the leverage that the US had over the SU.
> 
> Pretending the only possible policy choices were giving Stalin a completely free hand or War is a false choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You position is rank with things that never happened, false or misleading conclusions, or baselss premises.
> 
> It's really hard to figure where to begin unwinding all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position is that FDR did not have any policies to address the Post War balance of power.
> 
> The promise he got from Stalin was obviously worthless.
> 
> Perhaps he had some foolish dreams of the UN ending war...
> 
> YOu want to unwind that? Explain to me why he didn't care about the Post War scenario. Explain to me why he though it would be fine. Or explain to me what he did to limit Soviet expansion that I missed or didn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR never saw the final determining card for the end of WWII. He suspected what it was, but could not know for sure how it would play and what impacts it would have. The card was not revealed until July 16, three months after his death.
Click to expand...



The final card was dealt long before he died. Yalta drew the lines for the Cold War.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Well, that's a start. * Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.

*Why?*.  Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.

*Foolish, because Churchill was yelling for them to get it as well as Stalin.  And no truce between Hitler and Stalin was not a guarantee.  If there had been one, we never would have invaded Normandy. * No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.

*That is what we did.  That is what FDR would have done. * Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.

*Hitler would have to go and the top brass would have to submit to penalties that we have no idea to which they would accept. * At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.

*No, the further East, the better off the allies.*  THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.

*Yep, there would be. * Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JakeStarkey said:


> *Well, that's a start. * Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.
> 
> *Why?*.  Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.
> 
> *Foolish, because Churchill was yelling for them to get it as well as Stalin.  And no truce between Hitler and Stalin was not a guarantee.  If there had been one, we never would have invaded Normandy. * No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.
> 
> *That is what we did.  That is what FDR would have done. * Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.
> 
> *Hitler would have to go and the top brass would have to submit to penalties that we have no idea to which they would accept. * At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.
> 
> *No, the further East, the better off the allies.*  THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.
> 
> *Yep, there would be. * Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.


*Good effort.  Now show us with evidence that FDR etc did not try to do any or all of or some of those things.*


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atomic Bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Germans surrendered, and we met Russian troops on the Elbe River, FDR was dead.
> 
> It was the carving up of Europe, and the Nuremberg trials that got Stalin's dander up. American intelligence and the diplomatic corp had little time to devote to policing Stalin's horrific human rights record during the final days of the war.
> 
> In post war Europe, the Americans were demobilizing, and heading out as quick as they could to continue fighting the Japanese on the opposite side of the world. What kind of moron would have stayed to fight a country that just took a great deal of heat off of the UK, France, and the USA? When you understand the period, it becomes painfully simple how unfounded your observations are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got "Stalin's dander up"?
> 
> Stalin was a warmonger conquering his neighbors before WWII.
> 
> It wasn't the Nuremberg trials that made him an expansionist.
> 
> And I've been asking about the use of the leverage that the US had over the SU.
> 
> Pretending the only possible policy choices were giving Stalin a completely free hand or War is a false choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You position is rank with things that never happened, false or misleading conclusions, or baselss premises.
> 
> It's really hard to figure where to begin unwinding all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position is that FDR did not have any policies to address the Post War balance of power.
> 
> The promise he got from Stalin was obviously worthless.
> 
> Perhaps he had some foolish dreams of the UN ending war...
> 
> YOu want to unwind that? Explain to me why he didn't care about the Post War scenario. Explain to me why he though it would be fine. Or explain to me what he did to limit Soviet expansion that I missed or didn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR never saw the final determining card for the end of WWII. He suspected what it was, but could not know for sure how it would play and what impacts it would have. The card was not revealed until July 16, three months after his death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The final card was dealt long before he died. Yalta drew the lines for the Cold War.
Click to expand...

Those lines could have been voided when free elections were refused, particularly in Poland and Czechoslovakia. Stalin would have been forced into a choice of giving up some of the spoils or risk confrontation with the atomic bomb armed US. July 16 was the date of the first bomb test to confirm it would work. FDR died before that test and never knew for certainty that the weapon would be available.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> *Well, that's a start. * Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.
> 
> *Why?*.  Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.
> 
> *Foolish, because Churchill was yelling for them to get it as well as Stalin.  And no truce between Hitler and Stalin was not a guarantee.  If there had been one, we never would have invaded Normandy. * No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.
> 
> *That is what we did.  That is what FDR would have done. * Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.
> 
> *Hitler would have to go and the top brass would have to submit to penalties that we have no idea to which they would accept. * At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.
> 
> *No, the further East, the better off the allies.*  THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.
> 
> *Yep, there would be. * Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.




A truce between Stalin and Hitler is obviously a temporary cease fire. Hitler could NOT move his Eastern Forces West, he would have to keep them there to protect his eastern border.

All that does is delay the date for D-Day and guarantee that the war will end with the use of Nukes on German targets and a post war situation where the Soviets do NOT have a half of EUrope under arms.


No D-Day, no slog though France and Germany for US and allied forces.


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US monopoly on the Bomb lasted FOUR YEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got "Stalin's dander up"?
> 
> Stalin was a warmonger conquering his neighbors before WWII.
> 
> It wasn't the Nuremberg trials that made him an expansionist.
> 
> And I've been asking about the use of the leverage that the US had over the SU.
> 
> Pretending the only possible policy choices were giving Stalin a completely free hand or War is a false choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You position is rank with things that never happened, false or misleading conclusions, or baselss premises.
> 
> It's really hard to figure where to begin unwinding all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position is that FDR did not have any policies to address the Post War balance of power.
> 
> The promise he got from Stalin was obviously worthless.
> 
> Perhaps he had some foolish dreams of the UN ending war...
> 
> YOu want to unwind that? Explain to me why he didn't care about the Post War scenario. Explain to me why he though it would be fine. Or explain to me what he did to limit Soviet expansion that I missed or didn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR never saw the final determining card for the end of WWII. He suspected what it was, but could not know for sure how it would play and what impacts it would have. The card was not revealed until July 16, three months after his death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The final card was dealt long before he died. Yalta drew the lines for the Cold War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those lines could have been voided when free elections were refused, particularly in Poland and Czechoslovakia. Stalin would have been forced into a choice of giving up some of the spoils or risk confrontation with the atomic bomb armed US. July 16 was the date of the first bomb test to confirm it would work. FDR died before that test and never knew for certainty that the weapon would be available.
Click to expand...



Voided by who? THe US? That would take a horrible war. That no US president would willingly start.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what you're doing?
> 
> What you are doing, is simply blaming every mistake FDR ever made, and any unintended negative consequence that came out of a global conflict, squarely on FDR...just exactly like the GOP does today with Obama. And why not, the same GOP strategy organizations came up with all these revisions of history, dictate the campaigns against Democrats today. What you're saying is not being said by historians or journalists, it's being contrived by political consultants with communications degrees hire by the GOP.
> 
> Look at what you wrote again.
> 
> You blamed Vietnam on FDR.
> 
> Vietnam played out the way it did because of French reluctance to admit their colonial claims to the region were not viable post war. Then Eisenhower, and then Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.
> 
> Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.
> 
> 
> Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did think ahead.
> 
> He thought of a world free of the Axis-powers. And his deeds led to exactly that happening.
> 
> What did you want from him, you fool, a 100 year plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 year plan? THat's a strawman.
> 
> There is no evidence from his actions that FDR thought beyond the end of the war.
> 
> THat is a failing on his part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What actions did you expect for the end of the war and how do you think FDR could have acheived them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.
> 
> Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.
> 
> No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.
> 
> 
> Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.
> 
> At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.
> 
> THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.
> 
> Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.
Click to expand...

 
OK...thanks for providing some details

Stalin was a prick...that is a given
Hitler came within a hair of a breakthrough and could easily have won. The alternative of a Nazi held Europe is far worse than any Cold War. Denying needed supplies could have led to that victory
I like FDRs resolution of a Cold War that lasted 45 years without casualties over your solution of a nuclear war
Hitler was unwilling to surrender under any conditions. Even though it cost his country hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths. He was not looking for a way out


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does no such thing.
> 
> There is no mention, even peripherally, of the Holocaust.
> 
> While Stalin killed over 20 million of his own people....Hitler was not far behind.
> 
> Only a psychotic would doubt the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no plan to exterminate the Jews except the ones left needed to be locked up and put in labor camps due to most were soviet communist. and would pose a danger to Germany. Of course many were involved in Partisan groups and did much damage as can be. No gas camps , and no preplanned extermination plan.
> 
> Many died do to typhus, starvation, fighting and of course at the hands of some brutal Germans and Soviets, but only a fool would think the German has a plan for mass extermination of the Jews. Are you aware many jews were also criminals and needed to be locked up as well. Jew Communism was alive and well in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you are even more clinically insane than PC, you jew-hating piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see this thread is very irritating to you, I know how dare us question the events of WWII. Some people have spent time in prison for it, but today we have freedom of speech, in the USA anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough fuck for you, you disgusting jew hater.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has not a thing to do with hating anyone , its just history, history you do not like apparently.  Since most Ashkenazi's are not Semitic or Hebrew, see the problem here.  Your Japhetites. That should make you real mad.
Click to expand...


I am always fascinated when whores comment on books they never read.      Whores are very self-conscious in reference to their illiteracy


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Well, that's a start. * Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.

*Why?*.  Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.

*Foolish, because Churchill was yelling for them to get it as well as Stalin.  And no truce between Hitler and Stalin was not a guarantee.  If there had been one, we never would have invaded Normandy. * No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.

*That is what we did.  That is what FDR would have done. * Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.

*Hitler would have to go and the top brass would have to submit to penalties that we have no idea to which they would accept. * At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.

*No, the further East, the better off the allies.*  THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.

*Yep, there would be. * Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.[/QUOTE]

*Not at all, and Hitler certainly would have brought forces West.  *A truce between Stalin and Hitler is obviously a temporary cease fire. Hitler could NOT move his Eastern Forces West, he would have to keep them there to protect his eastern border.

*You are engaged in present-ism, hindsight now that was not evident at all back then.  Nothing you have offered changes what did happen.  *All that does is delay the date for D-Day and guarantee that the war will end with the use of Nukes on German targets and a post war situation where the Soviets do NOT have a half of Europe under arms.

*Not at all.  Nothing you have offered is any demonstration of would have happened.  You cannot use what we know now, only what was known then. * No D-Day, no slog though France and Germany for US and allied forces.


----------



## JakeStarkey

A nuclear war would have been worse than a cold war.

Europe under Hitler was worse than half of Europe under the USSR.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cold War grew out of the end of WWII.
> 
> Looking back I can see no evidence that FDR gave any thought to the post war balance of power.
> 
> 
> Presidents are supposed to think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did think ahead.
> 
> He thought of a world free of the Axis-powers. And his deeds led to exactly that happening.
> 
> What did you want from him, you fool, a 100 year plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 year plan? THat's a strawman.
> 
> There is no evidence from his actions that FDR thought beyond the end of the war.
> 
> THat is a failing on his part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What actions did you expect for the end of the war and how do you think FDR could have acheived them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.
> 
> Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.
> 
> No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.
> 
> 
> Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.
> 
> At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.
> 
> THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.
> 
> Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...thanks for providing some details
> 
> Stalin was a prick...that is a given
> Hitler came within a hair of a breakthrough and could easily have won. The alternative of a Nazi held Europe is far worse than any Cold War. Denying needed supplies could have led to that victory
> I like FDRs resolution of a Cold War that lasted 45 years without casualties over your solution of a nuclear war
> Hitler was unwilling to surrender under any conditions. Even though it cost his country hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths. He was not looking for a way out
Click to expand...


By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.

HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.

After that, it was very unlikely.

Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.

With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.

20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

If not...

Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> A nuclear war would have been worse than a cold war.
> 
> Europe under Hitler was worse than half of Europe under the USSR.




I don't know that a nuclear end to WWII Europe would not have been worse than the toll from the all the fighting and bombing that took place instead.

As it was Germany was reduced to rubble with 7 million dead.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did think ahead.
> 
> He thought of a world free of the Axis-powers. And his deeds led to exactly that happening.
> 
> What did you want from him, you fool, a 100 year plan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 year plan? THat's a strawman.
> 
> There is no evidence from his actions that FDR thought beyond the end of the war.
> 
> THat is a failing on his part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What actions did you expect for the end of the war and how do you think FDR could have acheived them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.
> 
> Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.
> 
> No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.
> 
> 
> Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.
> 
> At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.
> 
> THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.
> 
> Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...thanks for providing some details
> 
> Stalin was a prick...that is a given
> Hitler came within a hair of a breakthrough and could easily have won. The alternative of a Nazi held Europe is far worse than any Cold War. Denying needed supplies could have led to that victory
> I like FDRs resolution of a Cold War that lasted 45 years without casualties over your solution of a nuclear war
> Hitler was unwilling to surrender under any conditions. Even though it cost his country hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths. He was not looking for a way out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
Click to expand...

 
How is nuclear war preferable to Cold War?


----------



## JakeStarkey

*I am combining many answers to two of Correll's posts.  It's easier for continuity.*

*Only for 1941.*  The Nazis would launch great offensives in 1942 and 1943.  By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.

*But he did not.  *HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.  After that, it was very unlikely.

*Who would make him?  Those who tried, died.*  Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.

*But . . . there was no atomic bomb before July 1945.*  With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.

*But . . . there was no atomic bomb before July 1945.*  I don't know that a nuclear end to WWII Europe would not have been worse than the toll from the all the fighting and bombing that took place instead.

*This is true.*  As it was Germany was reduced to rubble with 7 million dead.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 year plan? THat's a strawman.
> 
> There is no evidence from his actions that FDR thought beyond the end of the war.
> 
> THat is a failing on his part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What actions did you expect for the end of the war and how do you think FDR could have acheived them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.
> 
> Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.
> 
> No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.
> 
> 
> Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.
> 
> At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.
> 
> THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.
> 
> Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...thanks for providing some details
> 
> Stalin was a prick...that is a given
> Hitler came within a hair of a breakthrough and could easily have won. The alternative of a Nazi held Europe is far worse than any Cold War. Denying needed supplies could have led to that victory
> I like FDRs resolution of a Cold War that lasted 45 years without casualties over your solution of a nuclear war
> Hitler was unwilling to surrender under any conditions. Even though it cost his country hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths. He was not looking for a way out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is nuclear war preferable to Cold War?
Click to expand...



Because of less loss of life (especially American) and half the continent not being under communist oppression and the whole world not being on the edge of a nuclear holocaust for the next 50 years.


----------



## Penelope

As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> *I am combining many answers to two of Correll's posts.  It's easier for continuity.*
> 
> *Only for 1941.*  The Nazis would launch great offensives in 1942 and 1943.  By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.
> 
> *But he did not.  *HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.  After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> *Who would make him?  Those who tried, died.*  Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> *But . . . there was no atomic bomb before July 1945.*  With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> *But . . . there was no atomic bomb before July 1945.*  I don't know that a nuclear end to WWII Europe would not have been worse than the toll from the all the fighting and bombing that took place instead.
> 
> *This is true.*  As it was Germany was reduced to rubble with 7 million dead.





IF the US was not wedded to unconditional surrender, the German HIgh Command would have had far more motive to turn on Hitler than in the actual history, in which they tried pretty hard as it was.

In the speculative scenario of a soviet nazi truce that RW put forth, I assumed a delayed D-Day.


----------



## Correll

Penelope said:


> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).




Crazy talk.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Penelope said:


> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).


Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.


----------



## toxicmedia

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What actions did you expect for the end of the war and how do you think FDR could have acheived them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.
> 
> Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.
> 
> No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.
> 
> 
> Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.
> 
> At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.
> 
> THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.
> 
> Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...thanks for providing some details
> 
> Stalin was a prick...that is a given
> Hitler came within a hair of a breakthrough and could easily have won. The alternative of a Nazi held Europe is far worse than any Cold War. Denying needed supplies could have led to that victory
> I like FDRs resolution of a Cold War that lasted 45 years without casualties over your solution of a nuclear war
> Hitler was unwilling to surrender under any conditions. Even though it cost his country hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths. He was not looking for a way out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is nuclear war preferable to Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because of less loss of life (especially American) and half the continent not being under communist oppression and the whole world not being on the edge of a nuclear holocaust for the next 50 years.
Click to expand...

So nuclear holocaust in Russia, in 1944, before the bomb was ready, is preferable to being on the edge of nuclear holocaust?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).



for those who are confused by the posting of adolf cock sucking whore-----PENELOPE-----the reaction of jews to the election of ADOLF HITLER---(Penelope's pimp) ---in 1933  was economic boycott----because he did spell out his plan to murder millions----including jews, gypsies and even any kid ---"disabled"  ---an idea which is ANATHEMA to jews ----who unlike Penelope----do not dance on the dead bodies of sick children.    Penelope's pimp published his plan in  1928.   
A very interesting factoid of history is ----some greek historians found it odd----more than 2000 years ago,   that jews considered infanticide a crime.     It is true----jews consider murder a crime---even of newborns.    The romans of just 2000 years ago considered it the  FATHER's right to decide if a new born child should be fed.   I am
making no judgement on that issue-----merely stating the facts      As for Penelope----her auto erotic fantasies involving cock sucking adolf-----are NOT A CRIME------just a perversity


----------



## toxicmedia

JakeStarkey said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
Click to expand...

(whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> *By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.*
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.



Your first sentence is an absolute lie.

In 1942, Hitler's armies advanced and took Stalingrad and 60% of the Caucusus oil fields.  The only setback they had in 1942 was in Kursk.

You really are a very stupid person.


----------



## irosie91

toxicmedia said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
Click to expand...


well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf
Click to expand...


No doubt he thought the Jews were  a huge problem then, like in the US , only 2% of the pop. yet they run it all. (I don't believe those %ages, as there are still Jews incognito). So yea, no doubt that is why they declared a "holy war " on Germany when he got in office.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf
Click to expand...




toxicmedia said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
Click to expand...


Quiet, yes I did.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Only an insane person would say the Jews started WWII in 1933.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing, some of these guys are acting like the war was over when we launched Overlord.
> 
> Spear had come up with ways to increase German war production despite the bombing campaigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever said that???
> 
> Spear said the war nearly ended for a lack of ball bearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until he ramped production up.
Click to expand...


No. The Allies stopped bombing the ball bearing factories and shifted to other targets


----------



## toxicmedia

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt he thought the Jews were  a huge problem then, like in the US , only 2% of the pop. yet they run it all. (I don't believe those %ages, as there are still Jews incognito). So yea, no doubt that is why they declared a "holy war " on Germany when he got in office.
Click to expand...

The Jews were not just 2% of the population, and didn't own "it all" (100%?)


----------



## toxicmedia

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quiet, yes I did.
Click to expand...

The Jews started WWII....how?

I hope I don't regret asking


----------



## toxicmedia

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing, some of these guys are acting like the war was over when we launched Overlord.
> 
> Spear had come up with ways to increase German war production despite the bombing campaigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever said that???
> 
> Spear said the war nearly ended for a lack of ball bearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until he ramped production up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Allies stopped bombing the ball bearing factories and shifted to other targets
Click to expand...

Right, so how does that take anything away from the fact that Speer increased production in spite of allied bombing.

You're so busy trying to argue you don't even realize your supporting the other guy's point


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag FDR was easily the worst scoundrel to ever occupy the White House
> 
> 
> 
> God, what is it with you people?
> 
> The most revered Presidents have simply become targets for GOP strategists.
> 
> FDR united the country in necessary ways during a fearful time for the American people, when we actually did face genuine existential threats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That scumbag lied to the American people (not to mention his wife), played throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs, burdened future generations with impossible obligations, threatened our very form of government, threw over 100,000 innocent people - mostly American citizens - into concentration camps on American soil, and played the willing, useful idiot to communist murderers.
Click to expand...



.


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Name a president that never lied to his wife or the American people.




Nice pre-k logic, genius.


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> What you call "throw-spaghetti-at-the-wall with economic programs" were economic programs that created infrastructure we still have today...




That deepened and prolonged the Great Depression, that saddled us with unsustainable costs, and which will bankrupt the nation if they are not changed.


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> The 100,000 Japanese that were put in interment camps were not subject to extermination and starvation like the Jews were in concentration camps....




Well gosh, how sweet of that fucking scumbag FDR that _his_ concentration camps weren't as bad a Nazi death camps. That's quite a standard you hold your hero up to...


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....




There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt he thought the Jews were  a huge problem then, like in the US , only 2% of the pop. yet they run it all. (I don't believe those %ages, as there are still Jews incognito). So yea, no doubt that is why they declared a "holy war " on Germany when he got in office.
Click to expand...


absolutely right-----Adolf Hitler considered jews a big problem because they did not agree that sick kids should be killed ----or gypsies should be killed for being gypsies or that Polish people should be enslaved and----blacks either eradicated or enslaved----and that is why whores like Penelope still fantasize about sucking his cock.    In  1933---jews declared Adolf Hitler a  BAD GUY  and Penelope still has autoerotic fantasies of sucking his cock


----------



## irosie91

toxicmedia said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quiet, yes I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews started WWII....how?
> 
> I hope I don't regret asking
Click to expand...


very simple-----jews objected to adolf hitler and his plans as,   very clearly stated in his book --published in  1928-----which involved murdering lots of people------sick kids,   poles,   etc etc----and making some people   kinda like    KINGS AND QUEENS  over the rest of the world.     Some people-----even in the USA  were delighted with the idea-------in general-----they are the people commonly known as  "white trash" -------people like Penelope-------moonshine whores and trash sitting in methadone clinics.    Adolf Hitler agreed with white trash that blacks should be slaves and since jews are  TOO DAMNED literate----they should die


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
Click to expand...

You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.

Your support for that crap will be looked back on by history the same as it does McCarthyism

A bunch of tragically impressionable mental midgets


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
Click to expand...



What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Stalin is the monster that started the war as an ally of Hitler. Know that he will hold and oppress whatever territory he gains.
> 
> Give them co-belligerence status, not allied.
> 
> No Lend Lease. Let the Red Army grind on, the slower the better. If it reverses? NOt a problem. As long as the fighting continues Hitler is fighting a two front war.
> 
> 
> Plan for D-Day when  US and UK forces are ready. If the A-Bomb comes on line before hand, use it to end war.
> 
> At some point negotiate a surrender with German Army that includes intensive de-nazification.
> 
> THe further west the Red Army line of control the better for the post war situation.
> 
> Who knows, maybe there won't be a Cold War at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...thanks for providing some details
> 
> Stalin was a prick...that is a given
> Hitler came within a hair of a breakthrough and could easily have won. The alternative of a Nazi held Europe is far worse than any Cold War. Denying needed supplies could have led to that victory
> I like FDRs resolution of a Cold War that lasted 45 years without casualties over your solution of a nuclear war
> Hitler was unwilling to surrender under any conditions. Even though it cost his country hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths. He was not looking for a way out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is nuclear war preferable to Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because of less loss of life (especially American) and half the continent not being under communist oppression and the whole world not being on the edge of a nuclear holocaust for the next 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So nuclear holocaust in Russia, in 1944, before the bomb was ready, is preferable to being on the edge of nuclear holocaust?
Click to expand...



No, ending the war with a Little Boy bombing in Germany in 45 would be preferable to the conventional holocaust of war that occurred AND the potential of a nuclear holocaust for the next 50 years, and the Korean War, and the Vietnamese War, and all the Proxy wars and the brinkmanship and ect. ect. ect.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.*
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first sentence is an absolute lie.
> 
> In 1942, Hitler's armies advanced and took Stalingrad and 60% of the Caucusus oil fields.  The only setback they had in 1942 was in Kursk.
> 
> You really are a very stupid person.
Click to expand...




It is debatable whether the Nazi's "took" Stalingrad, considering that they never secured the ctiy, the fighting never stopped and that they took horrific losses that permanently weaken the German army.

For you to NOT consider that a setback shows you to be a very stupid person.

YOu know, nobody was calling anyone names until you showed up.

Almost like it's possible for reasonable people to reasonable disagree about an historical matter over 70 years ago...


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Only an insane person would say the Jews started WWII in 1933.




That is one thing we can agree on.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
Click to expand...

Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later

FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong

50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
Click to expand...


That is my understanding of the internment matter.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
Click to expand...



So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
Click to expand...

I don't really care, because you have no interest in history as told by the people that were there, which is the case people who disagree with you are making.

Your side is contrived by GOP strategists who want to rewrite history to aid their electioneering efforts.

In you they found their patsy


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
Click to expand...


At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time. The Japanese Americans paid the price
There were a lot of "unfair" things done to citizens around the world at the time.....this was one of them

You are free to point out all the Americans who were screaming that FDR was wrong for incarcerating the Japanese.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
Click to expand...

They weren't concentration camps, and to compare them to the places the Jews suffered is a pretty sleazy way to get GOP votes stirred up, but you're not capable of seeing the puppet strings tied to you. So I guess you're not to blame, just impressionable.


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care, because you have no interest in history as told by the people that were there, which is the case people who disagree with you are making.
> 
> y
Click to expand...



Ralph Carr was there.


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care, because you have no interest in history as told by the people that were there, which is the case people who disagree with you are making.
> 
> Your side is contrived by GOP strategists who want to rewrite history to aid their electioneering efforts.
> 
> In you they found their patsy
Click to expand...


THat type of judgement of historical figures with modern standards is not limited to the GOP.

Indeed, on other topics it is debatable that it might be primarily a liberal SOP today.


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...thanks for providing some details
> 
> Stalin was a prick...that is a given
> Hitler came within a hair of a breakthrough and could easily have won. The alternative of a Nazi held Europe is far worse than any Cold War. Denying needed supplies could have led to that victory
> I like FDRs resolution of a Cold War that lasted 45 years without casualties over your solution of a nuclear war
> Hitler was unwilling to surrender under any conditions. Even though it cost his country hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths. He was not looking for a way out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is nuclear war preferable to Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because of less loss of life (especially American) and half the continent not being under communist oppression and the whole world not being on the edge of a nuclear holocaust for the next 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So nuclear holocaust in Russia, in 1944, before the bomb was ready, is preferable to being on the edge of nuclear holocaust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, ending the war with a Little Boy bombing in Germany in 45 would be preferable to the conventional holocaust of war that occurred AND the potential of a nuclear holocaust for the next 50 years, and the Korean War, and the Vietnamese War, and all the Proxy wars and the brinkmanship and ect. ect. ect.
Click to expand...

How would that be possible, bombing Germany in 1945? The bomb wasn't tested in the New Mexico desert until two months after Germany surrendered. It wasn't ready for deployment until early August.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.*
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first sentence is an absolute lie.
> 
> In 1942, Hitler's armies advanced and took Stalingrad and 60% of the Caucusus oil fields.  The only setback they had in 1942 was in Kursk.
> 
> You really are a very stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is debatable whether the Nazi's "took" Stalingrad, considering that they never secured the ctiy, the fighting never stopped and that they took horrific losses that permanently weaken the German army.
> 
> For you to NOT consider that a setback shows you to be a very stupid person.
> 
> YOu know, nobody was calling anyone names until you showed up.
> 
> Almost like it's possible for reasonable people to reasonable disagree about an historical matter over 70 years ago...
Click to expand...

You missed the point, asswipe.  Germany was still on the advance in 1942. You said they were already weakened and losing in 1942. They weren't and it would have been far worse for Russia had we not entered the war end of 1941. You are trolling, nothing more.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time
Click to expand...


I guess the Germans perceived a threat too. You're ok with that as just what was done in those days?


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't concentration camps,
Click to expand...



That's what FDR called them, you ignorant buffoon.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I don't think that Unkotare is representative of far right revisionists in the case of the Japanese internment camps.  His comparison of our internment camps with those camps of Germany is ludicrous and a slap in the face of our internees.  They were treated much better if it is a comparison Unkotare wants than those in our enemies' camps.

Unkotare is unhappy (rightfully so) that his family and their were treated as they were.  Yes, today, the action is seen and recognized as a civil rights violation of great signficance.  Then, the action was deemed necessary.

Unkotare does not like it.  OK.


----------



## toxicmedia

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time. The Japanese Americans paid the price
> There were a lot of "unfair" things done to citizens around the world at the time.....this was one of them
> 
> You are free to point out all the Americans who were screaming that FDR was wrong for incarcerating the Japanese.
Click to expand...

That's the beauty of revisionism, especially if you take it all the way back to Jefferson.

It means you can dream up a Utopian vision of what things would be like if you'd have only elected people who the GOP can claim are more like their candidates today.

Glenn Beck, though his addiction addled messianic mind got this tactic rolling, and probably by accident, came up with a great way to assuage the horrific way the Bush admin ended. Just call yourselves something other than Republicans (Tea Partiers), re-write history so everyone Democrats might like did bad things, and lastly imagine the reality you've always wanted being possible if you vote Republican


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Germans perceived a threat too. You're ok with that as just what was done in those days?
Click to expand...


Again you resort to hyperbole

Japanese internment camps were wrong but they do not equate to death camps


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care...
Click to expand...


Are you too stupid to know, or too gutless to say?


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't concentration camps,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what FDR called them, you ignorant buffoon.
Click to expand...

Who cares what he called them, they weren't death camps, they were internment camps


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you too stupid to know, or too gutless to say?
Click to expand...

Why did you edit what I wrote?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is nuclear war preferable to Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because of less loss of life (especially American) and half the continent not being under communist oppression and the whole world not being on the edge of a nuclear holocaust for the next 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So nuclear holocaust in Russia, in 1944, before the bomb was ready, is preferable to being on the edge of nuclear holocaust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, ending the war with a Little Boy bombing in Germany in 45 would be preferable to the conventional holocaust of war that occurred AND the potential of a nuclear holocaust for the next 50 years, and the Korean War, and the Vietnamese War, and all the Proxy wars and the brinkmanship and ect. ect. ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would that be possible, bombing Germany in 1945? The bomb wasn't tested in the New Mexico desert until two months after Germany surrendered. It wasn't ready for deployment until early August.
Click to expand...

Uh oh, you just confused him with facts. Revisionists don't like that at all...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Germans perceived a threat too. You're ok with that as just what was done in those days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you resort to hyperbole
> 
> Japanese internment camps were wrong but they do not equate to death camps
Click to expand...

Not even remotely.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Germans perceived a threat too. You're ok with that as just what was done in those days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you resort to hyperbole
> 
> Japanese internment camps were wrong but they do not equate to death camps
Click to expand...



I didn't equate them to death camps. YOU defended concentration camps.


----------



## toxicmedia

The thing of it is...with great documentaries like "World at War", and Ken Burns's "The War", and great military historians like Ambrose, Shelby Foote, Eric Foner, and the lot...we get to read, or hear, the words of the people from that time.

Going forward with those words...revisionist fans like we're seeing on this thread would have to embrace the notion that all those people lied.

One would need to be either gullible, disingenuous, or paranoid, to believe the revisionists. But then that same crowd seems to have all the tin foil hat militia folks hanging around...so...I guess I shouldn't be surprised


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Germans perceived a threat too. You're ok with that as just what was done in those days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you resort to hyperbole
> 
> Japanese internment camps were wrong but they do not equate to death camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't equate them to death camps. YOU defended concentration camps.
Click to expand...

Oh lovely.

How do you define each of the following?

Internment Camp
Concentration Camp
Death Camp

And if you're really brave, try and tell me EXACTLY how, based on YOUR definitions, the camps in America belong to a given definition, and how the camps in Europe belong to a given definition.

I'll be amazed if you don't run fast and far from this question, but then you'll probably find some way to blow it off, and why not? you've blown off history as written


----------



## Camp

The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Germans perceived a threat too. You're ok with that as just what was done in those days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you resort to hyperbole
> 
> Japanese internment camps were wrong but they do not equate to death camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't equate them to death camps. YOU defended concentration camps.
Click to expand...

I didn't defend them but put them into context of the 1942 world 

Today, it is obvious they were wrong
In 1942, not so much


----------



## toxicmedia

Camp said:


> The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.


Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is


----------



## rightwinger

toxicmedia said:


> The thing of it is...with great documentaries like "World at War", and Ken Burns's "The War", and great military historians like Ambrose, Shelby Foote, Eric Foner, and the lot...we get to read, or hear, the words of the people from that time.
> 
> Going forward with those words...revisionist fans like we're seeing on this thread would have to embrace the notion that all those people lied.
> 
> One would need to be either gullible, disingenuous, or paranoid, to believe the revisionists. But then that same crowd seems to have all the tin foil hat militia folks hanging around...so...I guess I shouldn't be surprised



There was a lot wrong with FDRs war

Segregation, racism and internment camps among them. 

But in the total context of the era and what advisors were asking him to do.....FDR did a hell of a job


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> t you can't blame all of it happening on Roosevelt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care, because you have no interest in history as told by the people that were there, which is the case people who disagree with you are making.
> 
> y
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr was there.
Click to expand...

Gov. Carr's position on Japanese internment is evidence that the public, at least the Colorado voters portion of the public, agreed and supported the internment camps and rejected his opposition to them.


----------



## toxicmedia

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Germans perceived a threat too. You're ok with that as just what was done in those days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you resort to hyperbole
> 
> Japanese internment camps were wrong but they do not equate to death camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't equate them to death camps. YOU defended concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't defend them but put them into context of the 1942 world
> 
> Today, it is obvious they were wrong
> In 1942, not so much
Click to expand...

I don't mean to butt in, but IMO the worst part about the whole mess was the asset seizures that happened when they were rounded up here in No Cal.

In some cases, caring neighbors kept their farms going while they were interned, but many farms were just taken over by people who moved in, and took them over. Some didn't get them back when they returned.

There is an invisible wall between the Japanese community in Sacramento, and the old school townie community, and it's been that way all my life


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one president's signature on EO 1066, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care, because you have no interest in history as told by the people that were there, which is the case people who disagree with you are making.
> 
> y
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr was there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gov. Carr's position on Japanese internment is evidence that the public, at least the Colorado voters portion of the public, agreed and supported the internment camps and rejected his opposition to them.
Click to expand...


Carr was one of the few to stand up against what he thought was wrong.  Surprisingly, Eleonore Roosevelt was another


----------



## toxicmedia

rightwinger said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing of it is...with great documentaries like "World at War", and Ken Burns's "The War", and great military historians like Ambrose, Shelby Foote, Eric Foner, and the lot...we get to read, or hear, the words of the people from that time.
> 
> Going forward with those words...revisionist fans like we're seeing on this thread would have to embrace the notion that all those people lied.
> 
> One would need to be either gullible, disingenuous, or paranoid, to believe the revisionists. But then that same crowd seems to have all the tin foil hat militia folks hanging around...so...I guess I shouldn't be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot wrong with FDRs war
> 
> Segregation, racism and internment camps among them.
> 
> But in the total context of the era and what advisors were asking him to do.....FDR did a hell of a job
Click to expand...

Internment camps being the exception FDR can't be held responsible for racism and segregation in the 30's. That was everywhere.

And yes, he did a great job. IMO what was great about it, is what was great about Reagan. They both convinced people to care about their fellow Americans


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't concentration camps,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what FDR called them, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares what he called them
Click to expand...



People concerned with historical fact, you ignorant douchebag


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> Historical revisionism from a perspective 50 years later
> 
> FDR was a result of his era and the post Pearl Harbor hysteria. He did not force his view over the objections of Republicans or the American people. What FDR did was similar to what every other 1942 nation was doing in the name of security. Even the Supreme Court did not say it was wrong
> 
> 50 years later, it was obviously a civil rights violation. At the time, it seemed necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't concentration camps,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what FDR called them, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares what he called them, they weren't death camps, they were internment camps
Click to expand...



They were concentration camps.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're ok with other concentration camps of the same period because it was just what  was done then? Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Germans perceived a threat too. You're ok with that as just what was done in those days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you resort to hyperbole
> 
> Japanese internment camps were wrong but they do not equate to death camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't equate them to death camps. YOU defended concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't defend them
Click to expand...


You sure as hell did, scumbag.


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
Click to expand...



Typical leftist, invoking their boogeyman when losing the argument.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt he thought the Jews were  a huge problem then, like in the US , only 2% of the pop. yet they run it all. (I don't believe those %ages, as there are still Jews incognito). So yea, no doubt that is why they declared a "holy war " on Germany when he got in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> absolutely right-----Adolf Hitler considered jews a big problem because they did not agree that sick kids should be killed ----or gypsies should be killed for being gypsies or that Polish people should be enslaved and----blacks either eradicated or enslaved----and that is why whores like Penelope still fantasize about sucking his cock.    In  1933---jews declared Adolf Hitler a  BAD GUY  and Penelope still has autoerotic fantasies of sucking his cock
Click to expand...


You know when you take control of a country and them proceed to strange it financially ,and kill the moral fiber of it, but the means of the rich and powerful Zionist Jews, who in the heck can blame Germans for wanting rid of the suffocation. You did it to Russia and the communist global Jewish plan was to spread communism globally. The "final solution" was to get the jews out of Germany, and they all left as they had money. Britain befriended Russia only because they wanted to weaken both German and Russia, and the


irosie91 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Hitler took office the Jews declared war on Germany. The war started in 1933 by the Jews. (yes the innocent jews).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quiet, yes I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews started WWII....how?
> 
> I hope I don't regret asking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very simple-----jews objected to adolf hitler and his plans as,   very clearly stated in his book --published in  1928-----which involved murdering lots of people------sick kids,   poles,   etc etc----and making some people   kinda like    KINGS AND QUEENS  over the rest of the world.     Some people-----even in the USA  were delighted with the idea-------in general-----they are the people commonly known as  "white trash" -------people like Penelope-------moonshine whores and trash sitting in methadone clinics.    Adolf Hitler agreed with white trash that blacks should be slaves and since jews are  TOO DAMNED literate----they should die
Click to expand...


You have never read hitlers book. Here is an idea start with Karl Lueger. You will find anti Semitism was alive and well before Hitler was even an embryo.







Anti-Judaic CS poster of 1920, depicting a Judeo-Bolshevik serpent choking the Austrian eagle


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor little victim of GOP revisionism.
> 
> s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What revisionism? Whose signature is on EO 1066, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care, because you have no interest in history as told by the people that were there, which is the case people who disagree with you are making.
> 
> y
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr was there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gov. Carr's position on Japanese internment is evidence that the public, at least the Colorado voters portion of the public, agreed and supported the internment camps and rejected his opposition to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carr was one of the few to stand up against what he thought was wrong.  Surprisingly, Eleonore Roosevelt was another
Click to expand...



That fucking scumbag FDR was not.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, invoking their boogeyman when losing the argument.
Click to expand...

Typical righty, always needing validation, and to think you're winning an argument. That's why Fox News is so successful, it took repressed prudish righties who felt slighted by the 60's revolution and restored the Leave it to Beaver re-runs playing nightly in their psyches.

Your list of reasons FDR was a monster, at the end of the day, simply did not support your conclusion. But working backwards to fit campaign strategy into history must include revision, and you're primed to perpetuate it all. Maybe you're not a smart as I gave you credit for, and you actually believe what you've been saying


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the time, it was what considered the best reaction to a perceived threat. FDR reacted to the post Pearl Harbor hysteria of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Germans perceived a threat too. You're ok with that as just what was done in those days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you resort to hyperbole
> 
> Japanese internment camps were wrong but they do not equate to death camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't equate them to death camps. YOU defended concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't defend them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did, scumbag.
Click to expand...

Scumbag?

Well ....you smell like poop


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.*
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first sentence is an absolute lie.
> 
> In 1942, Hitler's armies advanced and took Stalingrad and 60% of the Caucusus oil fields.  The only setback they had in 1942 was in Kursk.
> 
> You really are a very stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is debatable whether the Nazi's "took" Stalingrad, considering that they never secured the ctiy, the fighting never stopped and that they took horrific losses that permanently weaken the German army.
> 
> For you to NOT consider that a setback shows you to be a very stupid person.
> 
> YOu know, nobody was calling anyone names until you showed up.
> 
> Almost like it's possible for reasonable people to reasonable disagree about an historical matter over 70 years ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point, asswipe.  Germany was still on the advance in 1942. You said they were already weakened and losing in 1942. They weren't and it would have been far worse for Russia had we not entered the war end of 1941. You are trolling, nothing more.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Stalingrad was a terrible failure. Kurst  was a terrible failure. You could give them points for regaining the initiative if you want.

For a while. 

And accomplishing nothing.


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
Click to expand...



RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.

How believable it that?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.*
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first sentence is an absolute lie.
> 
> In 1942, Hitler's armies advanced and took Stalingrad and 60% of the Caucusus oil fields.  The only setback they had in 1942 was in Kursk.
> 
> You really are a very stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is debatable whether the Nazi's "took" Stalingrad, considering that they never secured the ctiy, the fighting never stopped and that they took horrific losses that permanently weaken the German army.
> 
> For you to NOT consider that a setback shows you to be a very stupid person.
> 
> YOu know, nobody was calling anyone names until you showed up.
> 
> Almost like it's possible for reasonable people to reasonable disagree about an historical matter over 70 years ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point, asswipe.  Germany was still on the advance in 1942. You said they were already weakened and losing in 1942. They weren't and it would have been far worse for Russia had we not entered the war end of 1941. You are trolling, nothing more.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stalingrad was a terrible failure. Kurst  was a terrible failure. You could give them points for regaining the initiative if you want.
> 
> For a while.
> 
> And accomplishing nothing.
Click to expand...

Yes, I am sure that makes you sad.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Your list of reasons FDR was a monster, at the end of the day, simply did not support your conclusion.




It clearly and directly supports my conclusion.


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> h convinced people to care about their fellow Americans




I hope the government never "cares about" you enough to throw you into a concentration camp the way that fucking scumbag FDR did to so many innocent, loyal Americans.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt he thought the Jews were  a huge problem then, like in the US , only 2% of the pop. yet they run it all. (I don't believe those %ages, as there are still Jews incognito). So yea, no doubt that is why they declared a "holy war " on Germany when he got in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> absolutely right-----Adolf Hitler considered jews a big problem because they did not agree that sick kids should be killed ----or gypsies should be killed for being gypsies or that Polish people should be enslaved and----blacks either eradicated or enslaved----and that is why whores like Penelope still fantasize about sucking his cock.    In  1933---jews declared Adolf Hitler a  BAD GUY  and Penelope still has autoerotic fantasies of sucking his cock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know when you take control of a country and them proceed to strange it financially ,and kill the moral fiber of it, but the means of the rich and powerful Zionist Jews, who in the heck can blame Germans for wanting rid of the suffocation. You did it to Russia and the communist global Jewish plan was to spread communism globally. The "final solution" was to get the jews out of Germany, and they all left as they had money. Britain befriended Russia only because they wanted to weaken both German and Russia, and the
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---yes----that is the islamo Nazi thing-------it happens that   DA JOOOOOS   did not like  her client-----ADOLF-----way back in  1933  ---based on his  HOLY BOOK ----mein kampf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, the Jews were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (whispering)....did she just say that WWII was started by the Jews in 1933?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quiet, yes I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews started WWII....how?
> 
> I hope I don't regret asking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very simple-----jews objected to adolf hitler and his plans as,   very clearly stated in his book --published in  1928-----which involved murdering lots of people------sick kids,   poles,   etc etc----and making some people   kinda like    KINGS AND QUEENS  over the rest of the world.     Some people-----even in the USA  were delighted with the idea-------in general-----they are the people commonly known as  "white trash" -------people like Penelope-------moonshine whores and trash sitting in methadone clinics.    Adolf Hitler agreed with white trash that blacks should be slaves and since jews are  TOO DAMNED literate----they should die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have never read hitlers book. Here is an idea start with Karl Lueger. You will find anti Semitism was alive and well before Hitler was even an embryo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Judaic CS poster of 1920, depicting a Judeo-Bolshevik serpent choking the Austrian eagle
Click to expand...


what else is new you stupid whore-bitch?


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.*
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first sentence is an absolute lie.
> 
> In 1942, Hitler's armies advanced and took Stalingrad and 60% of the Caucusus oil fields.  The only setback they had in 1942 was in Kursk.
> 
> You really are a very stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is debatable whether the Nazi's "took" Stalingrad, considering that they never secured the ctiy, the fighting never stopped and that they took horrific losses that permanently weaken the German army.
> 
> For you to NOT consider that a setback shows you to be a very stupid person.
> 
> YOu know, nobody was calling anyone names until you showed up.
> 
> Almost like it's possible for reasonable people to reasonable disagree about an historical matter over 70 years ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point, asswipe.  Germany was still on the advance in 1942. You said they were already weakened and losing in 1942. They weren't and it would have been far worse for Russia had we not entered the war end of 1941. You are trolling, nothing more.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stalingrad was a terrible failure. Kurst  was a terrible failure. You could give them points for regaining the initiative if you want.
> 
> For a while.
> 
> And accomplishing nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am sure that makes you sad.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


So nothing from you but groundless personal attacks, situation normal.

Troll.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your first sentence is an absolute lie.
> 
> In 1942, Hitler's armies advanced and took Stalingrad and 60% of the Caucusus oil fields.  The only setback they had in 1942 was in Kursk.
> 
> You really are a very stupid person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is debatable whether the Nazi's "took" Stalingrad, considering that they never secured the ctiy, the fighting never stopped and that they took horrific losses that permanently weaken the German army.
> 
> For you to NOT consider that a setback shows you to be a very stupid person.
> 
> YOu know, nobody was calling anyone names until you showed up.
> 
> Almost like it's possible for reasonable people to reasonable disagree about an historical matter over 70 years ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point, asswipe.  Germany was still on the advance in 1942. You said they were already weakened and losing in 1942. They weren't and it would have been far worse for Russia had we not entered the war end of 1941. You are trolling, nothing more.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stalingrad was a terrible failure. Kurst  was a terrible failure. You could give them points for regaining the initiative if you want.
> 
> For a while.
> 
> And accomplishing nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am sure that makes you sad.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So nothing from you but groundless personal attacks, situation normal.
> 
> Troll.
Click to expand...

Irony alert.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## toxicmedia

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *By the time the US entered the War, the Naiz onslaught in Russia had already been turned around.*
> 
> HItler could have won, if the Soviets had done a little worse in the summer/fall of 41.
> 
> After that, it was very unlikely.
> 
> Hitler had to go, as did all high level Nazis.
> 
> With US air superiority and/or the Atomic Bomb on the table, IMO the German Army might have been willing to take care of that.
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> If not...
> 
> Then yes, then D-Day or Nuclear bombardment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first sentence is an absolute lie.
> 
> In 1942, Hitler's armies advanced and took Stalingrad and 60% of the Caucusus oil fields.  The only setback they had in 1942 was in Kursk.
> 
> You really are a very stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is debatable whether the Nazi's "took" Stalingrad, considering that they never secured the ctiy, the fighting never stopped and that they took horrific losses that permanently weaken the German army.
> 
> For you to NOT consider that a setback shows you to be a very stupid person.
> 
> YOu know, nobody was calling anyone names until you showed up.
> 
> Almost like it's possible for reasonable people to reasonable disagree about an historical matter over 70 years ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point, asswipe.  Germany was still on the advance in 1942. You said they were already weakened and losing in 1942. They weren't and it would have been far worse for Russia had we not entered the war end of 1941. You are trolling, nothing more.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stalingrad was a terrible failure. Kurst  was a terrible failure. You could give them points for regaining the initiative if you want.
> 
> For a while.
> 
> And accomplishing nothing.
Click to expand...

There are relevant comparisons of Gettysburg and Stalingrad.

Both battles were turning points, but years away from the end of both conflicts


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> h convinced people to care about their fellow Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the government never "cares about" you enough to throw you into a concentration camp the way that fucking scumbag FDR did to so many innocent, loyal Americans.
Click to expand...

Alright dude, I get it, the internment camps consume you.

The same thing happens to me when people oppose gay marriage, because my brother is gay.

So it's a compelling enough reason for you to think FDR is a scumbag.

As for the rest of your attacks on FDR, they're as unoriginal as any of this crap is. This is just right wing revisionism for electioneering purposes.

I really wish I was a historian, or black, because right now righty media and GOP strategy firms pay big bucks for people to write crap that makes Democrats look bad, or at least the people Democrats look up to


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
Click to expand...


Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
Click to expand...



Yepp.

Unlike Hitler and Stalin, both of whom did not listen to their Generals, FDR listened to ours, who told him it would take about 2 years to be able to open a second front.

FDR's actions led to us getting the maximum positive result for our side with the least possible US deaths and casualties and also led to us ending WII as the undisputed dominant Superpower in the world.

RWNJs can scream all they want, because, well, Benghazi, but at the end of the day, they cannot change facts.


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> h convinced people to care about their fellow Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the government never "cares about" you enough to throw you into a concentration camp the way that fucking scumbag FDR did to so many innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright dude, I get it, the internment camps consume you.
Click to expand...



All right "dude" I get that concentration camps are just fine with you as long as they are built on the order of a democrat.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> h convinced people to care about their fellow Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the government never "cares about" you enough to throw you into a concentration camp the way that fucking scumbag FDR did to so many innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright dude, I get it, the internment camps consume you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All right "dude" I get that concentration camps are just fine with you as long as they are built on the order of a democrat.
Click to expand...


In 1942 what was worse?   The Japanese internment camps or lynchings in the south?

That was the era we are talking about


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> h convinced people to care about their fellow Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the government never "cares about" you enough to throw you into a concentration camp the way that fucking scumbag FDR did to so many innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright dude, I get it, the internment camps consume you.
> 
> The same thing happens to me when people oppose gay marriage, because my brother is gay.
> 
> So it's a compelling enough reason for you to think FDR is a scumbag.
> 
> As for the rest of your attacks on FDR, they're as unoriginal as any of this crap is. This is just right wing revisionism for electioneering purposes.
> 
> I really wish I was a historian, or black, because right now righty media and GOP strategy firms pay big bucks for people to write crap that makes Democrats look bad, or at least the people Democrats look up to
Click to expand...



Yeah, because liberals haven't been RE-writing history books for decades now.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> h convinced people to care about their fellow Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the government never "cares about" you enough to throw you into a concentration camp the way that fucking scumbag FDR did to so many innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright dude, I get it, the internment camps consume you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All right "dude" I get that concentration camps are just fine with you as long as they are built on the order of a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1942 what was worse?   The Japanese internment camps or lynchings in the south?
> 
> That was the era we are talking about
Click to expand...



Are you living in the era of false analogies?

You are weak and getting weaker, while your herring is getting redder.


----------



## MaryL

PoliticalChic said:


> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*


We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
Click to expand...





Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.

Perhaps you should invest in a library card.

1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
That was 1933.
Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?

2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
*Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books

Everyone knew, you dunce!


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> h convinced people to care about their fellow Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the government never "cares about" you enough to throw you into a concentration camp the way that fucking scumbag FDR did to so many innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright dude, I get it, the internment camps consume you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All right "dude" I get that concentration camps are just fine with you as long as they are built on the order of a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1942 what was worse?   The Japanese internment camps or lynchings in the south?
> 
> That was the era we are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you living in the era of false analogies?
> 
> You are weak and getting weaker, while your herring is getting redder.
Click to expand...


The 1940s were not a prime time for Civil Rights when looked at through a   2015 sensitivity

The treatment of blacks, Hispanics, women, gays and yes, even Japanese  would not be tolerated today



.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
Click to expand...

We also recognized Germany and Japan in 1933

What was FDR thinking?  He should have had 80 years of hindsight like you do


----------



## MaryL

PoliticalChic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
Click to expand...

For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.


----------



## rightwinger

MaryL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
Click to expand...

PC is not trying to be serious 

Just another of her Ann Coulter trolls. 

Watch me piss of the liberals


----------



## PoliticalChic

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yepp.
> 
> Unlike Hitler and Stalin, both of whom did not listen to their Generals, FDR listened to ours, who told him it would take about 2 years to be able to open a second front.
> 
> FDR's actions led to us getting the maximum positive result for our side with the least possible US deaths and casualties and also led to us ending WII as the undisputed dominant Superpower in the world.
> 
> RWNJs can scream all they want, because, well, Benghazi, but at the end of the day, they cannot change facts.
Click to expand...




"Unlike Hitler and Stalin, both of whom did not listen to their Generals, FDR listened to ours,..."

You can't resist pontificating on topics about which you know less than zero, can you, you fool?


1. .*Stalin demanded 'a second front' be opened in Europe,*to hinder Hitler's attacks on Russia....and a major question was *whether it would be via Italy, or from northern France, i.e., Normandy.*

Since Stalin's agenda had always been to occupy Eastern Europe, he, Stalin, ordered that it be via France, leaving the middle of Europe to *the occupation by the Red Army.


2. The evidence is conclusive, however, that if Eisenhower's ideas had not been in full accord with those conceived before the war by Marshall and Hopkins, the planning assignment, the supreme command of the allied expeditionary forces, and the five stars that adorned his shoulders would have gone to some other general.
Chesly Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p.119



3. How about Eisenhower's assessment at the time?

"Italy was the correct place in which to deploy our main forces and the objective should be the Valley of the PO. In no other area could we so well threaten the whole German structure including France, the Balkans and the Reich itself. Here also our air would be closer to vital objectives in Germany."
FRUS: The conferences at Cairo and Tehran, 1943, p.359-361
That report was published in "Foreign Relations of the United States" in 1961

Eisenhower's statement was to an audience in November 26, 1943....

" In December 1943, it was announced that Eisenhower would be Supreme Allied Commander in Europe."Military career of Dwight D. Eisenhower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Exactly the opposite of what you posted.
*

4. BTW....Eisenhower halted US forces before they could liberate Berlin, Prague, and Vienna.
*
Who told him to do that?......And why do you suppose?
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC is not trying to be serious
> 
> Just another of her Ann Coulter trolls.
> 
> Watch me piss of the liberals
Click to expand...





MaryL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
Click to expand...



I document, link, and source everything I post.

It's truth that pisses off Liberals.


MaryL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously.
> GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
Click to expand...



 'For some reason, I just can't take you seriously.'
That's your ignorance getting in the way.

This thread has nothing to do with Bush.


----------



## MaryL

Holy crap.


PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC is not trying to be serious
> 
> Just another of her Ann Coulter trolls.
> 
> Watch me piss of the liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I document, link, and source everything I post.
> 
> It's truth that pisses off Liberals.
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously.
> GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'For some reason, I just can't take you seriously.'
> That's your ignorance getting in the way.
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with Bush.
Click to expand...

No. It isn't. You realize FDR died in 1945? I am sure you know that. There are bigger and more relevant windmills to tilt at. My point.


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC is not trying to be serious
> 
> Just another of her Ann Coulter trolls.
> 
> Watch me piss of the liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I document, link, and source everything I post.
> 
> It's truth that pisses off Liberals.
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously.
> GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'For some reason, I just can't take you seriously.'
> That's your ignorance getting in the way.
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It isn't. You realize FDR died in 1945? I am sure you know that. There are bigger and more relevant windmills to tilt at. My point.
Click to expand...




Your 'point' is atop your head.

Does it write under water?


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the government never "cares about" you enough to throw you into a concentration camp the way that fucking scumbag FDR did to so many innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright dude, I get it, the internment camps consume you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All right "dude" I get that concentration camps are just fine with you as long as they are built on the order of a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1942 what was worse?   The Japanese internment camps or lynchings in the south?
> 
> That was the era we are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you living in the era of false analogies?
> 
> You are weak and getting weaker, while your herring is getting redder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1940s were not a prime time for Civil Rights when looked at through a   2015 sensitivity
> 
> The treatment of blacks, Hispanics, women, gays and yes, even Japanese  would not be tolerated today
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



And that makes concentration camps ok with you? Great moral compass.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright dude, I get it, the internment camps consume you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right "dude" I get that concentration camps are just fine with you as long as they are built on the order of a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1942 what was worse?   The Japanese internment camps or lynchings in the south?
> 
> That was the era we are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you living in the era of false analogies?
> 
> You are weak and getting weaker, while your herring is getting redder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1940s were not a prime time for Civil Rights when looked at through a   2015 sensitivity
> 
> The treatment of blacks, Hispanics, women, gays and yes, even Japanese  would not be tolerated today
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes concentration camps ok with you? Great moral compass.
Click to expand...


Doesn't make Jim Crow, lynching or a lack of women's rights OK either

Just a reflection of the times


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC is not trying to be serious
> 
> Just another of her Ann Coulter trolls.
> 
> Watch me piss of the liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I document, link, and source everything I post.
> 
> It's truth that pisses off Liberals.
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously.
> GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'For some reason, I just can't take you seriously.'
> That's your ignorance getting in the way.
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with Bush.
Click to expand...

PC celebrates her unrelated cut and pastes


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC is not trying to be serious
> 
> Just another of her Ann Coulter trolls.
> 
> Watch me piss of the liberals
Click to expand...

yep, thats all PoliticalSpice does. You will notice she has ZERO Rightie cheerleaders


----------



## Dot Com

MaryL said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC is not trying to be serious
> 
> Just another of her Ann Coulter trolls.
> 
> Watch me piss of the liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I document, link, and source everything I post.
> 
> It's truth that pisses off Liberals.
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously.
> GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'For some reason, I just can't take you seriously.'
> That's your ignorance getting in the way.
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It isn't. You realize FDR died in 1945? I am sure you know that. There are bigger and more relevant windmills to tilt at. My point.
Click to expand...

it pangs PoliticalSpice that it took a Democratic President to git 'r done: saved this great nation in the War, and get reelected numerous times, and got this great nation on the world stage financially as a economic powerhouse. If I were a Fox-watching, rw kool aid drinker, I'd be pissed at him too


----------



## toxicmedia

MaryL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
Click to expand...

The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources.

What they did was latch onto this GOP driven hit piece created specifically to assassinate the character of a Democratic icon.

During WWII, the American people didn't think much about the Russians being a threat, in fact, they knew very little about them.

The GOP has hung their hats on revisionism, and it's a necessary component of the larger GOP strategy of back seat political driving.

If only the GOP would have been in charge since the beginning, we wouldn't have any problems at all


----------



## MaryL

Political chick is a HIM? My ex  brother in law, a cop, suddenly he  decided to divorce my sis and then HE became a SHE. Snip SNIP. Ouch! Take a walk on the wild side...Off topic. WAY off topic. I like FDR and approve of what he did. He did the best he could, and he was a smart man. Second guessing what he did doesn't matter much.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right "dude" I get that concentration camps are just fine with you as long as they are built on the order of a democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942 what was worse?   The Japanese internment camps or lynchings in the south?
> 
> That was the era we are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you living in the era of false analogies?
> 
> You are weak and getting weaker, while your herring is getting redder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1940s were not a prime time for Civil Rights when looked at through a   2015 sensitivity
> 
> The treatment of blacks, Hispanics, women, gays and yes, even Japanese  would not be tolerated today
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes concentration camps ok with you? Great moral compass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't make Jim Crow, lynching or a lack of women's rights OK either
> 
> Just a reflection of the times
Click to expand...



What you are trying to do now is a deflection of the times.


----------



## Dot Com

toxicmedia said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources.
> 
> What they did was latch onto this GOP driven hit piece created specifically to assassinate the character of a Democratic icon.
> 
> During WWII, the American people didn't think much about the Russians being a threat, in fact, they knew very little about them.
> 
> The GOP has hung their hats on revisionism, and it's a necessary component of the larger GOP strategy of back seat political driving.
> 
> If only the GOP would have been in charge since the beginning, we wouldn't have any problems at all
Click to expand...

I know. Its laughable


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history...
Click to expand...



Don't try to pretend your shameless hero worship means you are 'well read' in history, fool.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to pretend your shameless hero worship means you are 'well read' in history, fool.
Click to expand...

I don't worship FDR, and my opinion of him as a successful leader, overall, during economic upheaval and war time, shouldn't be a factor to anyone in regards to how well read I am in history. Not sure why you chose that aimless thought process.

I wouldn't call myself an expert on "history", but I've probably read a few dozen history books in the last 10 years. Seen plenty of well done documentaries on the BBC and PBS, and follow politics pretty closely. I never claimed anything more.

What I can tell you is that nothing I've posted in this thread came from just one source, or one book.

What you also might notice is that my posts to you do not end with profanity or insults. That speaks to how rational you are


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Not sure why you chose that aimless thought process.




Maybe because you said something like this "The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history..." you disingenuous douche?


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> I wouldn't call myself an expert on "history", ...




Nobody would.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you chose that aimless thought process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because you said something like this "The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history..." you disingenuous douche?
Click to expand...

But they haven't read anything about FDR, and I'm sure nobody on the anti FDR side of this argument, on this thread, have even read the book they're quoting.

The GOP talking points in this book found there way to you through conservative media electioneering efforts


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call myself an expert on "history", ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody would.
Click to expand...

Ahh, the old "I told you first" aproach


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you chose that aimless thought process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because you said something like this "The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history..." you disingenuous douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they haven't read anything about FDR...
Click to expand...



Oh? Did obama touch you with his magic wand and tell you that you had mind reading powers? Just how stupid are you?


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> The GOP talking points in this book found there [sic] way to you through conservative media electioneering efforts




The stupid assumptions you keep repeating found THEIR way to you through an obama-genitals bong.


----------



## Dot Com

He was an superb President who was suffering from a debilitating illness but didn't let the public know YET he brought this great nation through the War AND put it on the industrial/economic world stage so suck it retards.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you chose that aimless thought process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because you said something like this "The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history..." you disingenuous douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they haven't read anything about FDR...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Did obama touch you with his magic wand and tell you that you had mind reading powers? Just how stupid are you?
Click to expand...

You didn't read it.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP talking points in this book found there [sic] way to you through conservative media electioneering efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid assumptions you keep repeating found THEIR way to you through an obama-genitals bong.
Click to expand...

I don't smoke weed, or pole. And in case you forgot, I didn't vote for Obama.

I learned about Russian-American relations during and after WWI from multiple sources, and you're just parroting revisionism from one hopelessly biased source.

Oh yeah, make that two sources, your angry relatives, and the only camp you've been to was sixth grade summer camp.

Wait, three sources, a biased hit piece book, angry relatives, and the GOP


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Did you see Normandy and the relatively weak German resistance once we landed?  Imagine ten times the resistance and the full German airforce opposing us.



Did you see the stats of U.S. war production versus Germany’s? Now imagine all the production capacity not being diverted to Lend-Lease made available to produce even more, and add Britain’s shipments to that, then add the shipping capabilities that wouldn’t have been necessary , then add that available capacity to somewhere in the Med, and instead of one ‘Normandy’ add three or four more at  other locations, are just add it to the Normandy invasion, take your pick.

On the German side, you can subtract what was looted from the East, especially food and oil supplies, Germany would be facing a famine by ‘44 at the latest, and subtract the production  that utilized slave labor from captured Russian soldiers and other Slav states as well.

You could also add as a possibility Japan wouldn’t have been likely to have declared war if Germany had merely just invaded France and the Netherlands, which would have freed up even more resources for the U.S. and Britain; the Japanese declared war in no small part because of pressure from Hitler; without his successes in driving the Soviets back I would say it is was a safe bet they wouldn’t have succumbed to his pressure to attack the U.S. if Hitler had only France to point to as a measure of his worth as a war ally.

Re a later post asserting having the ‘entire German Air Force’? The U.S. produced some 300,000 aircraft, Britain somewhere near half that; Germany produced a tenth of that. Not much of a challenge to overcome. Multiply most other war production by about the same factor of superiority.


----------



## Picaro

gipper said:


> Really?  How do you know this?
> 
> In reality, just about anyone would have been a better POTUS than FDR?



As I posted, Wilkie was merely going to do the same thing as Roosevelt did re the war. No point in removing a proven leader with massive popular support for an unknown when you already have the most popular President in history, with a proven record of ability to lead, eh?

Can't think of anyone around at the time who would have been 'better', but then I'm not a libertoon, which is probably handicapping me ...


----------



## Picaro

toxicmedia said:


> Picture Normandy in June 1944, with Panzer Divisions near all the beaches instead of a few in reserve. Picture 88's everywhere. Picture the German intelligence with 100% focus on the English Channel.
> 
> Eisenhower and Montgomery wouldn't even have been able to talk Churchill in to that if you asked him when he was drunk and Hitler just punched him in the face personally.
> 
> It must suck to be so desperate to be angry that you set aside the true for the false.



Picture not being limited to Normandy, and having the entire Med and Black Sea for a playground, and the entire production capacity of the U.S. and Britain devoted to just one front if it decided on just that. Picture Germany not having near the capacity to cover all coastlines, and not having air superiority nor command of the seas, and having to crowd all those extra Panzer divisions and making them just more fodder for P-51s and other ground attack planes, and having very limited no fuel resources to operate them, just to name a couple of things.

I’m not angry, and I’m not a FDR basher, just the opposite; leave the Emily Letella Moments for Jake; he specializes in them.


----------



## Picaro

JakeStarkey said:


> Picaro, are you done gaming the situation I gave  you?
> 
> Then factor in the ME jet as a fighter in mass production.



Showing your ignorance yet again.

Settle down, Jake. If you keep drooling and ranting, your nurse will have to strap you down and give you a shot yet again.

The Me 262 *was* in mass production, Jake; 1,400 were produced. Germany could only field about 300, of which only around 100 saw combat. Of course you don’t have a clue as to why that is. The key to being even a mediocre troll is to have at least some idea of what you’re talking about. Jake. Try reading  a book once in a while and see if that helps. It might up your game; only slightly in your case, but a little anyway. Better than nothing at all, as is the case now.

It couldn’t stay in the air long, and in so few numbers it wasn’t going to do any decisive damage against a typical bombing raid of 1,200 bombers with fighters.

Messerschmitt Me-262

The Messerschmitt ME 262


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Normandy and the relatively weak German resistance once we landed?  Imagine ten times the resistance and the full German airforce opposing us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the stats of U.S. war production versus Germany’s? Now imagine all the production capacity not being diverted to Lend-Lease made available to produce even more, and add Britain’s shipments to that, then add the shipping capabilities that wouldn’t have been necessary , then add that available capacity to somewhere in the Med, and instead of one ‘Normandy’ add three or four more at  other locations, are just add it to the Normandy invasion, take your pick.
> 
> On the German side, you can subtract what was looted from the East, especially food and oil supplies, Germany would be facing a famine by ‘44 at the latest, and subtract the production  that utilized slave labor from captured Russian soldiers and other Slav states as well.
> 
> You could also add as a possibility Japan wouldn’t have been likely to have declared war if Germany had merely just invaded France and the Netherlands, which would have freed up even more resources for the U.S. and Britain; the Japanese declared war in no small part because of pressure from Hitler; without his successes in driving the Soviets back I would say it is was a safe bet they wouldn’t have succumbed to his pressure to attack the U.S. if Hitler had only France to point to as a measure of his worth as a war ally.
> 
> Re a later post asserting having the ‘entire German Air Force’? The U.S. produced some 300,000 aircraft, Britain somewhere near half that; Germany produced a tenth of that. Not much of a challenge to overcome. Multiply most other war production by about the same factor of superiority.
Click to expand...

Our lend lease war production was going to those who were actually doing the fighting at the time......the Soviets
Instead of a million Americans dying in the liberation of Europe, we had ten million soviets  dying for us
Germany would have all the food and oil they need.  Remember, we withheld lend lease and Stalin lost


----------



## PoliticalChic

toxicmedia said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources.
> 
> What they did was latch onto this GOP driven hit piece created specifically to assassinate the character of a Democratic icon.
> 
> During WWII, the American people didn't think much about the Russians being a threat, in fact, they knew very little about them.
> 
> The GOP has hung their hats on revisionism, and it's a necessary component of the larger GOP strategy of back seat political driving.
> 
> If only the GOP would have been in charge since the beginning, we wouldn't have any problems at all
Click to expand...




"...because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources."


I have.

And prove it with documentation and links every time.


So...that's really your problem....and your solution is to lie and buddy up with morons like Mary.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowing to popular requests.....here is another thread awarding Franklin Delano Roosevelt the contumely he so richly deserves! (Actually, the sort of fake requests by folks who really don't want the truth mentioned.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For the Left, Franklin *Roosevelt must be seen as the brilliant savior,* not only of America, but of all of the Western world! And, toward that end, all of his endeavors in aiding and abetting Stalin have to be seen as saving the world from Nazism.....
> (Notice how frequently the Left anoints 'saviors'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready: here it comes...after all.....*without Roosevelt's aid to Russia, Hitler would have defeated the USSR, and the rest of the world!!!
> (Cue Toccata and Fugue in D minor)*
> 
> *That's the alibi *that Roosevelt fans use to 'explain' Roosevelt's slavish, servile, obsequious conduct toward Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> Is the alibi true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not*.....nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> Actually, here is the reality:
> a. *Stalin would not only not have surrendered, he would have defeated Hitler!*
> 
> b. *He used Roosevelt *to make sure that there would be no German resistance to communism in Europe post war,
> 
> c. He forced Roosevelt to *refuse to accept German surrender,* or armistice, extending the war by several years, and costing hundreds of thousands of American lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Today, with the research unshrouded by wartime propaganda, who believes that Stalin would have surrendered to Hitler?
> Only the usual suspects, the fools who still worship Franklin Roosevelt and need the mythology and hagiography to retain the Liberal worldview of history.
> 
> 
> Two facts that make my argument:
> a.  Stalin could not care less how many Russian lives were lost.... and* it was Stalin, rather than Hitler, who killed the most Russians.*
> 
> b. The Russians were prepared for Hitler's attack; Hitler began Operation Barbarossa with only two months supplies...
> 
> 
> And, get this: it is impossible to make an argument that Stalin was any better than Hitler. Stalin was smarter and more devious...*.and far more evil.*..than either Hitler or Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What the heck would lead anyone to believe that Stalin would surrender to Hitler???
> The fabrication is central to any argument designed to shield Roosevelt, and explain his pandering to the homicidal maniac, Stalin.
> 
> Sans the view that everything Roosevelt did saved Russia from being steam-rollered by the Nazis, surrendering to Hitler, and giving Hitler a free hand in the west.....well.....the curtain is pulled aside, and everyone can see that *the wizard  of Hyde Park weren't no wizard at all!*
> 
> He was to Stalin what pre-pubescent teeny-boppers are to Justin Bieber....*love-sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources.
> 
> What they did was latch onto this GOP driven hit piece created specifically to assassinate the character of a Democratic icon.
> 
> During WWII, the American people didn't think much about the Russians being a threat, in fact, they knew very little about them.
> 
> The GOP has hung their hats on revisionism, and it's a necessary component of the larger GOP strategy of back seat political driving.
> 
> If only the GOP would have been in charge since the beginning, we wouldn't have any problems at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources."
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> And prove it with documentation and links every time.
> 
> 
> So...that's really your problem....and your solution is to lie and buddy up with morons like Mary.
Click to expand...

Cut and pasting out of context does not equate to reading


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We funded Russia because they were the enemy of our enemy. FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time.  We also Funded Great Brittan.  Brits and Europeans always credit Russia with winning the war, they always seem to leave that out. FDR wasn't a saint, true enough. But GW Bush, MR.  WMDs that weren't there invading Iraq and destabilizing the area, lets get back to more relevant  and recent political  American villains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources.
> 
> What they did was latch onto this GOP driven hit piece created specifically to assassinate the character of a Democratic icon.
> 
> During WWII, the American people didn't think much about the Russians being a threat, in fact, they knew very little about them.
> 
> The GOP has hung their hats on revisionism, and it's a necessary component of the larger GOP strategy of back seat political driving.
> 
> If only the GOP would have been in charge since the beginning, we wouldn't have any problems at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources."
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> And prove it with documentation and links every time.
> 
> 
> So...that's really your problem....and your solution is to lie and buddy up with morons like Mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut and pasting out of context does not equate to reading
Click to expand...




As you have never been able to either quote sources or show that anything is out of context.....

...you must be lying again.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reeks of such abysmal ignorance, one scarcely knows where to begin.
> 
> Perhaps you should invest in a library card.
> 
> 1. Roosevelt rushed to do what no previous President had chosen to do: recognize Russia and give it world entree.
> That was 1933.
> Who was the enemy he was shielding us from in 1933?
> 
> 2. "FDR didn't know  how much a  monster Stalin was at the  time."
> *Eight months earlier,* journalist Gareth Jones had exposed Stalin's Terror Famine: "In the train a Communist denied to me that there was a famine. I flung a crust of bread which I had been eating from my own supply into a spittoon. A peasant fellow-passenger fished it out and ravenously ate it." Gareth Jones journalist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> a. Malcolm Muggeridge "was the first writer to reveal the true nature of Stalin s regime when* in 1933 he exposed the terror famine in the Ukraine. " *Time and Eternity The Uncollected Writings of Malcolm Muggeridge Malcolm Muggeridge Nicholas Flynn 9781570759055 Amazon.com Books
> 
> Everyone knew, you dunce!
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources.
> 
> What they did was latch onto this GOP driven hit piece created specifically to assassinate the character of a Democratic icon.
> 
> During WWII, the American people didn't think much about the Russians being a threat, in fact, they knew very little about them.
> 
> The GOP has hung their hats on revisionism, and it's a necessary component of the larger GOP strategy of back seat political driving.
> 
> If only the GOP would have been in charge since the beginning, we wouldn't have any problems at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources."
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> And prove it with documentation and links every time.
> 
> 
> So...that's really your problem....and your solution is to lie and buddy up with morons like Mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut and pasting out of context does not equate to reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have never been able to either quote sources or show that anything is out of context.....
> 
> ...you must be lying again.
Click to expand...

There is ample evidence that you don't bother to read what you cut and paste

Primarily, that it in no way supports your bizarre claims


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I just can't take you seriously. Seriously. GW Bush invades a country after a major terrorist attack that had nothing to do with anything. FDR?  Like your post, PC. Irrelevant. Moot.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources.
> 
> What they did was latch onto this GOP driven hit piece created specifically to assassinate the character of a Democratic icon.
> 
> During WWII, the American people didn't think much about the Russians being a threat, in fact, they knew very little about them.
> 
> The GOP has hung their hats on revisionism, and it's a necessary component of the larger GOP strategy of back seat political driving.
> 
> If only the GOP would have been in charge since the beginning, we wouldn't have any problems at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources."
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> And prove it with documentation and links every time.
> 
> 
> So...that's really your problem....and your solution is to lie and buddy up with morons like Mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut and pasting out of context does not equate to reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have never been able to either quote sources or show that anything is out of context.....
> 
> ...you must be lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is ample evidence that you don't bother to read what you cut and paste
> 
> Primarily, that it in no way supports your bizarre claims
Click to expand...





Yet you can't seem to provide it.

You are a proven liar, right from your avi on.

It's what you Liberals/Democrats do....


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it's hard to take the anti FDR crowd seriously, is because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources.
> 
> What they did was latch onto this GOP driven hit piece created specifically to assassinate the character of a Democratic icon.
> 
> During WWII, the American people didn't think much about the Russians being a threat, in fact, they knew very little about them.
> 
> The GOP has hung their hats on revisionism, and it's a necessary component of the larger GOP strategy of back seat political driving.
> 
> If only the GOP would have been in charge since the beginning, we wouldn't have any problems at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources."
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> And prove it with documentation and links every time.
> 
> 
> So...that's really your problem....and your solution is to lie and buddy up with morons like Mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut and pasting out of context does not equate to reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have never been able to either quote sources or show that anything is out of context.....
> 
> ...you must be lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is ample evidence that you don't bother to read what you cut and paste
> 
> Primarily, that it in no way supports your bizarre claims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't seem to provide it.
> 
> You are a proven liar, right from your avi on.
> 
> It's what you Liberals/Democrats do....
Click to expand...

You know....you might be able to fake that your quotes actually have the remotest thing to do with your bizarre claims but rather than cutting and running, you insist on doubling down with even more unrelated cut and pastes

Look, if you want to troll......which seems to be your sole purpose for being here, you need to stop being so obvious


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources."
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> And prove it with documentation and links every time.
> 
> 
> So...that's really your problem....and your solution is to lie and buddy up with morons like Mary.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and pasting out of context does not equate to reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have never been able to either quote sources or show that anything is out of context.....
> 
> ...you must be lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is ample evidence that you don't bother to read what you cut and paste
> 
> Primarily, that it in no way supports your bizarre claims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't seem to provide it.
> 
> You are a proven liar, right from your avi on.
> 
> It's what you Liberals/Democrats do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know....you might be able to fake that your quotes actually have the remotest thing to do with your bizarre claims but rather than cutting and running, you insist on doubling down with even more unrelated cut and pastes
> 
> Look, if you want to troll......which seems to be your sole purpose for being here, you need to stop being so obvious
Click to expand...




1. I recognize your retreat.

2. I have asked you, in the past, to explain why you use* 'cut and paste'* as a pejorative.
You have never been able to do so, yet continue as thought is actually is so.
Does this mean you aim to be know as 'stupid' as well as a liar?

I'd be happy to accommodate.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and pasting out of context does not equate to reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have never been able to either quote sources or show that anything is out of context.....
> 
> ...you must be lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is ample evidence that you don't bother to read what you cut and paste
> 
> Primarily, that it in no way supports your bizarre claims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't seem to provide it.
> 
> You are a proven liar, right from your avi on.
> 
> It's what you Liberals/Democrats do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know....you might be able to fake that your quotes actually have the remotest thing to do with your bizarre claims but rather than cutting and running, you insist on doubling down with even more unrelated cut and pastes
> 
> Look, if you want to troll......which seems to be your sole purpose for being here, you need to stop being so obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I recognize your retreat.
> 
> 2. I have asked you, in the past, to explain why you use* 'cut and paste'* as a pejorative.
> You have never been able to do so, yet continue as thought is actually is so.
> Does this mean you aim to be know as 'stupid' as well as a liar?
> 
> I'd be happy to accommodate.
Click to expand...


The thing with cutting and pasting quotes is that they are actually supposed to *help *prove your point

Mere volume does not substitute for substance


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you have never been able to either quote sources or show that anything is out of context.....
> 
> ...you must be lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> There is ample evidence that you don't bother to read what you cut and paste
> 
> Primarily, that it in no way supports your bizarre claims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't seem to provide it.
> 
> You are a proven liar, right from your avi on.
> 
> It's what you Liberals/Democrats do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know....you might be able to fake that your quotes actually have the remotest thing to do with your bizarre claims but rather than cutting and running, you insist on doubling down with even more unrelated cut and pastes
> 
> Look, if you want to troll......which seems to be your sole purpose for being here, you need to stop being so obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I recognize your retreat.
> 
> 2. I have asked you, in the past, to explain why you use* 'cut and paste'* as a pejorative.
> You have never been able to do so, yet continue as thought is actually is so.
> Does this mean you aim to be know as 'stupid' as well as a liar?
> 
> I'd be happy to accommodate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing with cutting and pasting quotes is that they are actually supposed to *help *prove your point
> 
> Mere volume does not substitute for substance
Click to expand...




If they didn't, you wouldn't be carping about 'em.


Caught you in another lie, huh?


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
Click to expand...


No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Picaro*, having failed the discussion by failing to consider the facts of the logicstics, resorts to patronization and smarminess (as does PC), always the mark of the sore, angry loser. He did not bother to the the AH or SPI gaming to either prove or disprove his POV.  He failed because he will not competently support his POV.  The facts clearly reveal, if the USSR were not in the war, the Allies could not mount the necessary lift and breach components to wedge a successful landing and breakout into the continent.  All Picaro has done has been to say, “yes, we could,”.

*PoliticalChic* continues to insist out of context cut and paste is competent discussion: it is not.


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...because there is not one of them that read history, and formed the opinion they hold based on what they read from multiple sources."
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> And prove it with documentation and links every time.
> 
> 
> So...that's really your problem....and your solution is to lie and buddy up with morons like Mary.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and pasting out of context does not equate to reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have never been able to either quote sources or show that anything is out of context.....
> 
> ...you must be lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is ample evidence that you don't bother to read what you cut and paste
> 
> Primarily, that it in no way supports your bizarre claims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't seem to provide it.
> 
> You are a proven liar, right from your avi on.
> 
> It's what you Liberals/Democrats do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know....you might be able to fake that your quotes actually have the remotest thing to do with your bizarre claims but rather than cutting and running, you insist on doubling down with even more unrelated cut and pastes
> 
> Look, if you want to troll......which seems to be your sole purpose for being here, you need to stop being so obvious
Click to expand...

Agreed. The rw troll needs to stop "doubling-down" when proven wrong, which is frequently BTW, and it wouldn't be so cringe-worthy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, the far r-w posters here should be cringing for making claims they can't support with facts analysis.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, the far r-w posters here should be cringing for making claims they can't support with facts analysis.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, the far r-w posters here should be cringing for making claims they can't support with facts analysis.





So...even on Sunday you can't avoid being a lying sack of drool?


----------



## toxicmedia

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and pasting out of context does not equate to reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have never been able to either quote sources or show that anything is out of context.....
> 
> ...you must be lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is ample evidence that you don't bother to read what you cut and paste
> 
> Primarily, that it in no way supports your bizarre claims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't seem to provide it.
> 
> You are a proven liar, right from your avi on.
> 
> It's what you Liberals/Democrats do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know....you might be able to fake that your quotes actually have the remotest thing to do with your bizarre claims but rather than cutting and running, you insist on doubling down with even more unrelated cut and pastes
> 
> Look, if you want to troll......which seems to be your sole purpose for being here, you need to stop being so obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I recognize your retreat.
> 
> 2. I have asked you, in the past, to explain why you use* 'cut and paste'* as a pejorative.
> You have never been able to do so, yet continue as thought is actually is so.
> Does this mean you aim to be know as 'stupid' as well as a liar?
> 
> I'd be happy to accommodate.
Click to expand...

What happens too often on this board, is people googling up something to support their rant du jour.

Say you're arguing about abortion, and somebody talks about whether or not a fetus feels pain. If you type in "fetuses do feel pain" into Google, you'll bring up all the crap on the web from family values websites, and all you have to do is cut-n-paste what you see after a cursory reading, and post it. What can end up happening after that, is people with counter arguments begin to present their cut-n-pasted crap too.

Then shortly after the "your sources are biased" exchanges will happen. All the while, both sides know nothing about the physiology of a fetus.

When you cut-n-paste, you better have a firm grasp on your argument, and the other side's argument as well.

Then of course, after the "your sources are biased phase"...you'll get the "you're a liar, or a douchebag" phase.

If you really would read sources that I could provide, that contain different accounts of Stalin and FDR's relationship, would you take the time to hear/see/read them?

Because if you would, I'll post them.


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the far r-w posters here should be cringing for making claims they can't support with facts analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...even on Sunday you can't avoid being a lying sack of drool?
Click to expand...

you couldn't have googled that insult because it doesn't even make any sense @PoliticalSpice


----------



## JakeStarkey

Neither Picaro nor PC have been able to support claims about the invasion of Normandy, in the former case, or destroying FDR's incredible magnificence in WWII, in the later case.  Instead, one smarms, and the other is simply vulgar; neither addresses the OP.


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP talking points in this book found there [sic] way to you through conservative media electioneering efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid assumptions you keep repeating found THEIR way to you through an obama-genitals bong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't smoke weed, or pole. And in case you forgot, I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> I learned about Russian-American relations during and after WWI from multiple sources, and you're just parroting revisionism from one hopelessly biased source.
> 
> Oh yeah, make that two sources, your angry relatives, and the only camp you've been to was sixth grade summer camp.
> 
> Wait, three sources, a biased hit piece book, angry relatives, and the GOP
Click to expand...



Stupid assumptions are NOT scholarship, you ignorant buffoon. 

I've TAUGHT history for decades, chump. I've studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages. How about you, fool?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is ample evidence that you don't bother to read what you cut and paste
> 
> Primarily, that it in no way supports your bizarre claims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't seem to provide it.
> 
> You are a proven liar, right from your avi on.
> 
> It's what you Liberals/Democrats do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know....you might be able to fake that your quotes actually have the remotest thing to do with your bizarre claims but rather than cutting and running, you insist on doubling down with even more unrelated cut and pastes
> 
> Look, if you want to troll......which seems to be your sole purpose for being here, you need to stop being so obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I recognize your retreat.
> 
> 2. I have asked you, in the past, to explain why you use* 'cut and paste'* as a pejorative.
> You have never been able to do so, yet continue as thought is actually is so.
> Does this mean you aim to be know as 'stupid' as well as a liar?
> 
> I'd be happy to accommodate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing with cutting and pasting quotes is that they are actually supposed to *help *prove your point
> 
> Mere volume does not substitute for substance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't, you wouldn't be carping about 'em.
> 
> 
> Caught you in another lie, huh?
Click to expand...


Think about making concise points PC and actually having evidence to support them 
Posting endless, unrelated material does not help you


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
Click to expand...


FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP talking points in this book found there [sic] way to you through conservative media electioneering efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid assumptions you keep repeating found THEIR way to you through an obama-genitals bong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't smoke weed, or pole. And in case you forgot, I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> I learned about Russian-American relations during and after WWI from multiple sources, and you're just parroting revisionism from one hopelessly biased source.
> 
> Oh yeah, make that two sources, your angry relatives, and the only camp you've been to was sixth grade summer camp.
> 
> Wait, three sources, a biased hit piece book, angry relatives, and the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid assumptions are NOT scholarship, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I've TAUGHT history for decades, chump. I've studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages. How about you, fool?
Click to expand...

I used to be a French model


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't seem to provide it.
> 
> You are a proven liar, right from your avi on.
> 
> It's what you Liberals/Democrats do....
> 
> 
> 
> You know....you might be able to fake that your quotes actually have the remotest thing to do with your bizarre claims but rather than cutting and running, you insist on doubling down with even more unrelated cut and pastes
> 
> Look, if you want to troll......which seems to be your sole purpose for being here, you need to stop being so obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I recognize your retreat.
> 
> 2. I have asked you, in the past, to explain why you use* 'cut and paste'* as a pejorative.
> You have never been able to do so, yet continue as thought is actually is so.
> Does this mean you aim to be know as 'stupid' as well as a liar?
> 
> I'd be happy to accommodate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing with cutting and pasting quotes is that they are actually supposed to *help *prove your point
> 
> Mere volume does not substitute for substance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't, you wouldn't be carping about 'em.
> 
> 
> Caught you in another lie, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about making concise points PC and actually having evidence to support them
> Posting endless, unrelated material does not help you
Click to expand...




Hard to imagine why a loser like you would imagine that his advice wouldn't be the cause for universal laughter.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know....you might be able to fake that your quotes actually have the remotest thing to do with your bizarre claims but rather than cutting and running, you insist on doubling down with even more unrelated cut and pastes
> 
> Look, if you want to troll......which seems to be your sole purpose for being here, you need to stop being so obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I recognize your retreat.
> 
> 2. I have asked you, in the past, to explain why you use* 'cut and paste'* as a pejorative.
> You have never been able to do so, yet continue as thought is actually is so.
> Does this mean you aim to be know as 'stupid' as well as a liar?
> 
> I'd be happy to accommodate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing with cutting and pasting quotes is that they are actually supposed to *help *prove your point
> 
> Mere volume does not substitute for substance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't, you wouldn't be carping about 'em.
> 
> 
> Caught you in another lie, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about making concise points PC and actually having evidence to support them
> Posting endless, unrelated material does not help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine why a loser like you would imagine that his advice wouldn't be the cause for universal laughter.
Click to expand...

Where would your threads be without me coming in to salvage them?


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know....you might be able to fake that your quotes actually have the remotest thing to do with your bizarre claims but rather than cutting and running, you insist on doubling down with even more unrelated cut and pastes
> 
> Look, if you want to troll......which seems to be your sole purpose for being here, you need to stop being so obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I recognize your retreat.
> 
> 2. I have asked you, in the past, to explain why you use* 'cut and paste'* as a pejorative.
> You have never been able to do so, yet continue as thought is actually is so.
> Does this mean you aim to be know as 'stupid' as well as a liar?
> 
> I'd be happy to accommodate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing with cutting and pasting quotes is that they are actually supposed to *help *prove your point
> 
> Mere volume does not substitute for substance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't, you wouldn't be carping about 'em.
> 
> 
> Caught you in another lie, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about making concise points PC and actually having evidence to support them
> Posting endless, unrelated material does not help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine why a loser like you would imagine that his advice wouldn't be the cause for universal laughter.
Click to expand...

content-free ad hom PoliticalChic  SHAME!!!


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I recognize your retreat.
> 
> 2. I have asked you, in the past, to explain why you use* 'cut and paste'* as a pejorative.
> You have never been able to do so, yet continue as thought is actually is so.
> Does this mean you aim to be know as 'stupid' as well as a liar?
> 
> I'd be happy to accommodate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with cutting and pasting quotes is that they are actually supposed to *help *prove your point
> 
> Mere volume does not substitute for substance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't, you wouldn't be carping about 'em.
> 
> 
> Caught you in another lie, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about making concise points PC and actually having evidence to support them
> Posting endless, unrelated material does not help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine why a loser like you would imagine that his advice wouldn't be the cause for universal laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where would your threads be without me coming in to salvage them?
Click to expand...

True. ZERO Rightists respond to her threads, truth be told.


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with cutting and pasting quotes is that they are actually supposed to *help *prove your point
> 
> Mere volume does not substitute for substance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't, you wouldn't be carping about 'em.
> 
> 
> Caught you in another lie, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about making concise points PC and actually having evidence to support them
> Posting endless, unrelated material does not help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine why a loser like you would imagine that his advice wouldn't be the cause for universal laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where would your threads be without me coming in to salvage them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. ZERO Rightists respond to her threads, truth be told.
Click to expand...

We come in to mock them.....righties just say WTF and walk away


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW hates the inclusion of the third freedom in FDR's Four Freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
Click to expand...



No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.

FDR deserves no credit for that.


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't, you wouldn't be carping about 'em.
> 
> 
> Caught you in another lie, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about making concise points PC and actually having evidence to support them
> Posting endless, unrelated material does not help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine why a loser like you would imagine that his advice wouldn't be the cause for universal laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where would your threads be without me coming in to salvage them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. ZERO Rightists respond to her threads, truth be told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We come in to mock them.....righties just say WTF and walk away
Click to expand...

apparently so.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> h convinced people to care about their fellow Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the government never "cares about" you enough to throw you into a concentration camp the way that fucking scumbag FDR did to so many innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright dude, I get it, the internment camps consume you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All right "dude" I get that concentration camps are just fine with you as long as they are built on the order of a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1942 what was worse?   The Japanese internment camps or lynchings in the south?
> 
> That was the era we are talking about
Click to expand...


I agreed that the internment camps should be judged by the standards of the times.

I guess it goes almost without saying that you hold a similar view when other leftest like to slam the Founding Fathers for (some of them) being slave owners?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
Click to expand...


FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted

Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> h convinced people to care about their fellow Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the government never "cares about" you enough to throw you into a concentration camp the way that fucking scumbag FDR did to so many innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright dude, I get it, the internment camps consume you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All right "dude" I get that concentration camps are just fine with you as long as they are built on the order of a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1942 what was worse?   The Japanese internment camps or lynchings in the south?
> 
> That was the era we are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agreed that the internment camps should be judged by the standards of the times.
> 
> I guess it goes almost without saying that you hold a similar view when other leftest like to slam the Founding Fathers for (some of them) being slave owners?
Click to expand...


Yup and expecting Christopher Columbus to act like a 21st century gentleman


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
Click to expand...



Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.

It was also not a difficult call.

Such an act rates about a C grade.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
Click to expand...


Quite true....you might even say no brainer

But it does show that FDR was not in Stalins pocket like you and PC claim


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
Click to expand...

Is this what OP wanted?  I'd have to say, based on her posting history- yes


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite true....you might even say no brainer
> 
> But it does show that FDR was not in Stalins pocket like you and PC claim
Click to expand...


NOt pissing away tens or hundreds of thousands of American lives is a pretty low bar you are setting for your beloved FDR...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this what OP wanted?  I'd have to say, based on her posting history- yes
Click to expand...





A pile of disgorged entrails has more class than you have.

Bet you're tired of hearing that from everybody.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite true....you might even say no brainer
> 
> But it does show that FDR was not in Stalins pocket like you and PC claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOt pissing away tens or hundreds of thousands of American lives is a pretty low bar you are setting for your beloved FDR...
Click to expand...


Low bar?

FDR minimized our involvement until we could invade with relatively low casualties allowing Stalin to steam and take 90% of the casualties

Doesn't sound like he was a stooge of Stalin to me


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP talking points in this book found there [sic] way to you through conservative media electioneering efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid assumptions you keep repeating found THEIR way to you through an obama-genitals bong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't smoke weed, or pole. And in case you forgot, I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> I learned about Russian-American relations during and after WWI from multiple sources, and you're just parroting revisionism from one hopelessly biased source.
> 
> Oh yeah, make that two sources, your angry relatives, and the only camp you've been to was sixth grade summer camp.
> 
> Wait, three sources, a biased hit piece book, angry relatives, and the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid assumptions are NOT scholarship, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I've TAUGHT history for decades, chump. I've studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages. How about you, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be a French model
Click to expand...



Your inferiority complex seems well-deserved.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP talking points in this book found there [sic] way to you through conservative media electioneering efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid assumptions you keep repeating found THEIR way to you through an obama-genitals bong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't smoke weed, or pole. And in case you forgot, I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> I learned about Russian-American relations during and after WWI from multiple sources, and you're just parroting revisionism from one hopelessly biased source.
> 
> Oh yeah, make that two sources, your angry relatives, and the only camp you've been to was sixth grade summer camp.
> 
> Wait, three sources, a biased hit piece book, angry relatives, and the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid assumptions are NOT scholarship, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I've TAUGHT history for decades, chump. I've studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages. How about you, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be a French model
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your inferiority complex seems well-deserved.
Click to expand...

Did I tell you how I used to be a porn star?

You still smell like poop


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid assumptions you keep repeating found THEIR way to you through an obama-genitals bong.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke weed, or pole. And in case you forgot, I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> I learned about Russian-American relations during and after WWI from multiple sources, and you're just parroting revisionism from one hopelessly biased source.
> 
> Oh yeah, make that two sources, your angry relatives, and the only camp you've been to was sixth grade summer camp.
> 
> Wait, three sources, a biased hit piece book, angry relatives, and the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid assumptions are NOT scholarship, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I've TAUGHT history for decades, chump. I've studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages. How about you, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be a French model
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your inferiority complex seems well-deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I tell you how I used to be a porn star?...
Click to expand...



Sounds like something a low-life like you would want to do.


----------



## regent

[QUOTE


rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
Click to expand...

Can anyone imagine the field day the Anti-FDRs would have had if we had invaded before we were ready. No landing craft, no air cover of consequence, no nothing, nothing but a waste of American lives. Could we have even stayed on the beach? Maybe that's why they are so upset, the landing was successful.


----------



## toxicmedia

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News has been telling these righties what makes them comfortable for enough years now, almost 20, that they'll believe anything their only source for cable news tells them...no matter how contradictory to reality it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you missed his point, at least if I haven't also, but delaying our participation in the European theatre, caused expenditures by the German Wermacht that could have been spent on American troops.

That seems so simple to me, I must be missing some other aspect of your assertion


----------



## toxicmedia

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
Click to expand...

I thought you righties embraced the concept that "the buck stops here"

But now of course, when a Democratic President presides over the killing of Bin Laden, or staying out of the European theatre during the big one, makes a Democrat look good...not so much buck stopping anywhere near the presidents.

Admit it, you're unwilling to give a Democrat credit for anything good, and you're perfectly willing to blame any Democrat for everything bad.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP talking points in this book found there [sic] way to you through conservative media electioneering efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid assumptions you keep repeating found THEIR way to you through an obama-genitals bong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't smoke weed, or pole. And in case you forgot, I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> I learned about Russian-American relations during and after WWI from multiple sources, and you're just parroting revisionism from one hopelessly biased source.
> 
> Oh yeah, make that two sources, your angry relatives, and the only camp you've been to was sixth grade summer camp.
> 
> Wait, three sources, a biased hit piece book, angry relatives, and the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid assumptions are NOT scholarship, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I've TAUGHT history for decades, chump. I've studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages. How about you, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be a French model
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your *inferiority complex* seems well-deserved.
Click to expand...

You HAVE NOT TAUGHT history for decades, and studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages.

You're projecting, and lying


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid assumptions you keep repeating found THEIR way to you through an obama-genitals bong.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke weed, or pole. And in case you forgot, I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> I learned about Russian-American relations during and after WWI from multiple sources, and you're just parroting revisionism from one hopelessly biased source.
> 
> Oh yeah, make that two sources, your angry relatives, and the only camp you've been to was sixth grade summer camp.
> 
> Wait, three sources, a biased hit piece book, angry relatives, and the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid assumptions are NOT scholarship, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I've TAUGHT history for decades, chump. I've studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages. How about you, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be a French model
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your *inferiority complex* seems well-deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You HAVE NOT TAUGHT history for decades, and studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages....
Click to expand...



Yes I have, and tomorrow I'll continue. You, on the other hand, will just whine, deflect, and play the apologist for the worst scumbag ever to soil the White House.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke weed, or pole. And in case you forgot, I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> I learned about Russian-American relations during and after WWI from multiple sources, and you're just parroting revisionism from one hopelessly biased source.
> 
> Oh yeah, make that two sources, your angry relatives, and the only camp you've been to was sixth grade summer camp.
> 
> Wait, three sources, a biased hit piece book, angry relatives, and the GOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid assumptions are NOT scholarship, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I've TAUGHT history for decades, chump. I've studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages. How about you, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be a French model
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your *inferiority complex* seems well-deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You HAVE NOT TAUGHT history for decades, and studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have, and tomorrow I'll continue. You, on the other hand, will just whine, deflect, and play the apologist for the worst scumbag ever to soil the White House.
Click to expand...

It's far more likely that RW used to be a French model.

But that's the beauty of the internet...because on any given thread, when I poster makes an entirely unoriginal, and irrational argument, they can simply claim to have invented the internet.

Can you provide a link to any of the hundreds of texts and primary documents...... in several languages that support your position on this matter?


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid assumptions are NOT scholarship, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I've TAUGHT history for decades, chump. I've studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages. How about you, fool?
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a French model
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your *inferiority complex* seems well-deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You HAVE NOT TAUGHT history for decades, and studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have, and tomorrow I'll continue. You, on the other hand, will just whine, deflect, and play the apologist for the worst scumbag ever to soil the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's far more likely that RW used to be a French model.
Click to expand...



You're good at being wrong, fool.


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Can you provide a link to any of the hundreds of texts and primary documents.....




They are not websites, they are physical items, idiot.


----------



## toxicmedia

Unkotare said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide a link to any of the hundreds of texts and primary documents.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not websites, they are physical items, idiot.
Click to expand...

Really, so were these hundreds of texts, and primary documents in a physical location?

Or did you complete a years long international search, for information about pre and post war US-Russian relations, in a number of languages. What? Russia, Germany, England, and here in the US?

Oh! I get it...you're a college professor, and you travel the world pouring through catacombs uncovering dusty artifacts amidst much intrigue


----------



## Unkotare

toxicmedia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide a link to any of the hundreds of texts and primary documents.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not websites, they are physical items, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, so were these hundreds of texts, and primary documents in a physical location?
Click to expand...



Yes, they are called schools, you idiot.


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> RW was giving FDR credit for getting Stalin to fight the Nazi.
> 
> How believable it that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you missed his point, at least if I haven't also, but delaying our participation in the European theatre, caused expenditures by the German Wermacht that could have been spent on American troops.
> 
> That seems so simple to me, I must be missing some other aspect of your assertion
Click to expand...


He has repeatedly stated, in the context of what did we receive in return for Lend Lease and our leverage, that FDR got Stalin to fight the Nazi.

FDR had nothing to do with getting the Russians to fight the Nazis. 

They were fighting before the US was in the war. 

THey were going to be fighting regardless of what the US did.


FDR deserves no credit for that.


----------



## Correll

toxicmedia said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you righties embraced the concept that "the buck stops here"
> 
> But now of course, when a Democratic President presides over the killing of Bin Laden, or staying out of the European theatre during the big one, makes a Democrat look good...not so much buck stopping anywhere near the presidents.
> 
> Admit it, you're unwilling to give a Democrat credit for anything good, and you're perfectly willing to blame any Democrat for everything bad.
Click to expand...



I am giving him credit for that.

But as even RW said, it was an easy call to make.

A "C" is a passing grade.

If he could have gotten  real concession(s) from Stalin for opening the Second Front, I might have given him a "B" or even an "A".


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke weed, or pole. And in case you forgot, I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> I learned about Russian-American relations during and after WWI from multiple sources, and you're just parroting revisionism from one hopelessly biased source.
> 
> Oh yeah, make that two sources, your angry relatives, and the only camp you've been to was sixth grade summer camp.
> 
> Wait, three sources, a biased hit piece book, angry relatives, and the GOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid assumptions are NOT scholarship, you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I've TAUGHT history for decades, chump. I've studied hundreds of texts and primary documents in several languages. How about you, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be a French model
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your inferiority complex seems well-deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I tell you how I used to be a porn star?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something a low-life like you would want to do.
Click to expand...

 
My public demands it


----------



## rightwinger

regent said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for not engaging US troops when we were not ready. Stalin demanded a second front at every meeting, FDR waited two years while Russians were being killed by the millions.
> And you and PC whine about how Stalin got the best of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can anyone imagine the field day the Anti-FDRs would have had if we had invaded before we were ready. No landing craft, no air cover of consequence, no nothing, nothing but a waste of American lives. Could we have even stayed on the beach? Maybe that's why they are so upset, the landing was successful.
Click to expand...

 
or....FDR stood by and did nothing as the Nazis took over Europe

Frau Braun  (PC) would be very happy


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you righties embraced the concept that "the buck stops here"
> 
> But now of course, when a Democratic President presides over the killing of Bin Laden, or staying out of the European theatre during the big one, makes a Democrat look good...not so much buck stopping anywhere near the presidents.
> 
> Admit it, you're unwilling to give a Democrat credit for anything good, and you're perfectly willing to blame any Democrat for everything bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving him credit for that.
> 
> But as even RW said, it was an easy call to make.
> 
> A "C" is a passing grade.
> 
> If he could have gotten  real concession(s) from Stalin for opening the Second Front, I might have given him a "B" or even an "A".
Click to expand...

 
What concessions would you have liked to see?


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can anyone imagine the field day the Anti-FDRs would have had if we had invaded before we were ready. No landing craft, no air cover of consequence, no nothing, nothing but a waste of American lives. Could we have even stayed on the beach? Maybe that's why they are so upset, the landing was successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or....FDR stood by and did nothing as the Nazis took over Europe
> 
> Frau Braun  (PC) would be very happy
Click to expand...


You keep pretending that any choice(s) that FDR made were either or choices.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you repeatedly mentioned that he got Stalin to fight the Nazi as a return on the aid being given to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR got Stalin to do the fighting and dying
> For two years, all we brought to the party was North Africa and lend lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can anyone imagine the field day the Anti-FDRs would have had if we had invaded before we were ready. No landing craft, no air cover of consequence, no nothing, nothing but a waste of American lives. Could we have even stayed on the beach? Maybe that's why they are so upset, the landing was successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or....FDR stood by and did nothing as the Nazis took over Europe
> 
> Frau Braun  (PC) would be very happy
Click to expand...


You keep pretending that any choice(s) that FDR made were either or choices.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hitler got Stalin to the fighting and dying. He did this clever stunt by invading the Soviet Union with the stated intent of conquest and genocide.
> 
> FDR deserves no credit for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you righties embraced the concept that "the buck stops here"
> 
> But now of course, when a Democratic President presides over the killing of Bin Laden, or staying out of the European theatre during the big one, makes a Democrat look good...not so much buck stopping anywhere near the presidents.
> 
> Admit it, you're unwilling to give a Democrat credit for anything good, and you're perfectly willing to blame any Democrat for everything bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving him credit for that.
> 
> But as even RW said, it was an easy call to make.
> 
> A "C" is a passing grade.
> 
> If he could have gotten  real concession(s) from Stalin for opening the Second Front, I might have given him a "B" or even an "A".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions would you have liked to see?
Click to expand...



Not sure. How about moving the Soviet control zones back a couple of hundred miles?

Or maybe negotiating with the German High Command for a conditional surrender, so as to deny the Soviets an empire that reaches all the way into the middle of Germany?

SOMETHING!


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you righties embraced the concept that "the buck stops here"
> 
> But now of course, when a Democratic President presides over the killing of Bin Laden, or staying out of the European theatre during the big one, makes a Democrat look good...not so much buck stopping anywhere near the presidents.
> 
> Admit it, you're unwilling to give a Democrat credit for anything good, and you're perfectly willing to blame any Democrat for everything bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving him credit for that.
> 
> But as even RW said, it was an easy call to make.
> 
> A "C" is a passing grade.
> 
> If he could have gotten  real concession(s) from Stalin for opening the Second Front, I might have given him a "B" or even an "A".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions would you have liked to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. How about moving the Soviet control zones back a couple of hundred miles?
> 
> Or maybe negotiating with the German High Command for a conditional surrender, so as to deny the Soviets an empire that reaches all the way into the middle of Germany?
> 
> SOMETHING!
Click to expand...

 
How do you move Soviet zones back when they are occupying them?

The German High Command consisted of Adolph Hitler. Anyone who thought otherwise found themselves dead


----------



## regent

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR could have invaded two years earlier like Stalin wanted
> 
> Would have killed hundreds of thousands additional Americans. But it would have saved Soviet lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you righties embraced the concept that "the buck stops here"
> 
> But now of course, when a Democratic President presides over the killing of Bin Laden, or staying out of the European theatre during the big one, makes a Democrat look good...not so much buck stopping anywhere near the presidents.
> 
> Admit it, you're unwilling to give a Democrat credit for anything good, and you're perfectly willing to blame any Democrat for everything bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving him credit for that.
> 
> But as even RW said, it was an easy call to make.
> 
> A "C" is a passing grade.
> 
> If he could have gotten  real concession(s) from Stalin for opening the Second Front, I might have given him a "B" or even an "A".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions would you have liked to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. How about moving the Soviet control zones back a couple of hundred miles?
> 
> Or maybe negotiating with the German High Command for a conditional surrender, so as to deny the Soviets an empire that reaches all the way into the middle of Germany?
> 
> SOMETHING!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I move my pawn to square seven, now it's your move. As we fight WWII and land on DDay how many of us realize the complexity involved, particularly if you want to save American lives and that was one of the most important priorities, but not on stupid board games. The people that might have a legitimate complaint about DDay and the delay are the Russians, it was a form of the "checks in the mail or  I'll hold your coat while you guys fight it out.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you righties embraced the concept that "the buck stops here"
> 
> But now of course, when a Democratic President presides over the killing of Bin Laden, or staying out of the European theatre during the big one, makes a Democrat look good...not so much buck stopping anywhere near the presidents.
> 
> Admit it, you're unwilling to give a Democrat credit for anything good, and you're perfectly willing to blame any Democrat for everything bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving him credit for that.
> 
> But as even RW said, it was an easy call to make.
> 
> A "C" is a passing grade.
> 
> If he could have gotten  real concession(s) from Stalin for opening the Second Front, I might have given him a "B" or even an "A".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions would you have liked to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. How about moving the Soviet control zones back a couple of hundred miles?
> 
> Or maybe negotiating with the German High Command for a conditional surrender, so as to deny the Soviets an empire that reaches all the way into the middle of Germany?
> 
> SOMETHING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you move Soviet zones back when they are occupying them?
> 
> The German High Command consisted of Adolph Hitler. Anyone who thought otherwise found themselves dead
Click to expand...




Plenty of ways. That's what diplomacy is for.

THe German High Command was a lot of people. Some of them were prepared to kill Hitler even in the real history when the Allies were clear they would never negotiate.


20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


So it is reasonable to think that if negotiation was on the table, that more would have been open to such a move.


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not invading two years earlier, based on Stalin's demands, and over US generals advice was obviously the right call.
> 
> It was also not a difficult call.
> 
> Such an act rates about a C grade.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you righties embraced the concept that "the buck stops here"
> 
> But now of course, when a Democratic President presides over the killing of Bin Laden, or staying out of the European theatre during the big one, makes a Democrat look good...not so much buck stopping anywhere near the presidents.
> 
> Admit it, you're unwilling to give a Democrat credit for anything good, and you're perfectly willing to blame any Democrat for everything bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving him credit for that.
> 
> But as even RW said, it was an easy call to make.
> 
> A "C" is a passing grade.
> 
> If he could have gotten  real concession(s) from Stalin for opening the Second Front, I might have given him a "B" or even an "A".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions would you have liked to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. How about moving the Soviet control zones back a couple of hundred miles?
> 
> Or maybe negotiating with the German High Command for a conditional surrender, so as to deny the Soviets an empire that reaches all the way into the middle of Germany?
> 
> SOMETHING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I move my pawn to square seven, now it's your move. As we fight WWII and land on DDay how many of us realize the complexity involved, particularly if you want to save American lives and that was one of the most important priorities, but not on stupid board games. The people that might have a legitimate complaint about DDay and the delay are the Russians, it was a form of the "checks in the mail or  I'll hold your coat while you guys fight it out.
Click to expand...


So you reject the idea that during a war you should give any consideration to the Post War situation?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you righties embraced the concept that "the buck stops here"
> 
> But now of course, when a Democratic President presides over the killing of Bin Laden, or staying out of the European theatre during the big one, makes a Democrat look good...not so much buck stopping anywhere near the presidents.
> 
> Admit it, you're unwilling to give a Democrat credit for anything good, and you're perfectly willing to blame any Democrat for everything bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving him credit for that.
> 
> But as even RW said, it was an easy call to make.
> 
> A "C" is a passing grade.
> 
> If he could have gotten  real concession(s) from Stalin for opening the Second Front, I might have given him a "B" or even an "A".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions would you have liked to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. How about moving the Soviet control zones back a couple of hundred miles?
> 
> Or maybe negotiating with the German High Command for a conditional surrender, so as to deny the Soviets an empire that reaches all the way into the middle of Germany?
> 
> SOMETHING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you move Soviet zones back when they are occupying them?
> 
> The German High Command consisted of Adolph Hitler. Anyone who thought otherwise found themselves dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of ways. That's what diplomacy is for.
> 
> THe German High Command was a lot of people. Some of them were prepared to kill Hitler even in the real history when the Allies were clear they would never negotiate.
> 
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> So it is reasonable to think that if negotiation was on the table, that more would have been open to such a move.
Click to expand...

Hitler was absolute dictator....those who thought they could negotiate around him ended up quite dead

Those who plotted to kill Hitler also ended up dead along with their families and anyone remotely associated with him.  The Gestapo was quite thorough in that area


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving him credit for that.
> 
> But as even RW said, it was an easy call to make.
> 
> A "C" is a passing grade.
> 
> If he could have gotten  real concession(s) from Stalin for opening the Second Front, I might have given him a "B" or even an "A".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What concessions would you have liked to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. How about moving the Soviet control zones back a couple of hundred miles?
> 
> Or maybe negotiating with the German High Command for a conditional surrender, so as to deny the Soviets an empire that reaches all the way into the middle of Germany?
> 
> SOMETHING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you move Soviet zones back when they are occupying them?
> 
> The German High Command consisted of Adolph Hitler. Anyone who thought otherwise found themselves dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of ways. That's what diplomacy is for.
> 
> THe German High Command was a lot of people. Some of them were prepared to kill Hitler even in the real history when the Allies were clear they would never negotiate.
> 
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> So it is reasonable to think that if negotiation was on the table, that more would have been open to such a move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was absolute dictator....those who thought they could negotiate around him ended up quite dead
> 
> Those who plotted to kill Hitler also ended up dead along with their families and anyone remotely associated with him.  The Gestapo was quite thorough in that area
Click to expand...


Even in a reality of Unconditional Surrender, there were enough Germans in the High Command to try a coup, in the hope of a Conditional Surrender.

If a negotiated surrender was actually a real option, do you think the plotters would have had an easier time gaining support or a harder time gaining support?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What concessions would you have liked to see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. How about moving the Soviet control zones back a couple of hundred miles?
> 
> Or maybe negotiating with the German High Command for a conditional surrender, so as to deny the Soviets an empire that reaches all the way into the middle of Germany?
> 
> SOMETHING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you move Soviet zones back when they are occupying them?
> 
> The German High Command consisted of Adolph Hitler. Anyone who thought otherwise found themselves dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of ways. That's what diplomacy is for.
> 
> THe German High Command was a lot of people. Some of them were prepared to kill Hitler even in the real history when the Allies were clear they would never negotiate.
> 
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> So it is reasonable to think that if negotiation was on the table, that more would have been open to such a move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was absolute dictator....those who thought they could negotiate around him ended up quite dead
> 
> Those who plotted to kill Hitler also ended up dead along with their families and anyone remotely associated with him.  The Gestapo was quite thorough in that area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even in a reality of Unconditional Surrender, there were enough Germans in the High Command to try a coup, in the hope of a Conditional Surrender.
> 
> If a negotiated surrender was actually a real option, do you think the plotters would have had an easier time gaining support or a harder time gaining support?
Click to expand...

I doubt if it would have mattered

But what "terms" would you have offered?  Would you have let them keep their concentration camps?


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. How about moving the Soviet control zones back a couple of hundred miles?
> 
> Or maybe negotiating with the German High Command for a conditional surrender, so as to deny the Soviets an empire that reaches all the way into the middle of Germany?
> 
> SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you move Soviet zones back when they are occupying them?
> 
> The German High Command consisted of Adolph Hitler. Anyone who thought otherwise found themselves dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of ways. That's what diplomacy is for.
> 
> THe German High Command was a lot of people. Some of them were prepared to kill Hitler even in the real history when the Allies were clear they would never negotiate.
> 
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> So it is reasonable to think that if negotiation was on the table, that more would have been open to such a move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was absolute dictator....those who thought they could negotiate around him ended up quite dead
> 
> Those who plotted to kill Hitler also ended up dead along with their families and anyone remotely associated with him.  The Gestapo was quite thorough in that area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even in a reality of Unconditional Surrender, there were enough Germans in the High Command to try a coup, in the hope of a Conditional Surrender.
> 
> If a negotiated surrender was actually a real option, do you think the plotters would have had an easier time gaining support or a harder time gaining support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if it would have mattered
> 
> But what "terms" would you have offered?  Would you have let them keep their concentration camps?
Click to expand...



YOu don't think that it would have mattered that their stated policy goal was actually on the table as opposed to being publicly  ruled out by their enemies?

IMO, the fact that there might have been actual encouragement from the US, would have had nothing but positive effects for the plotters.

My understanding is that there was a good deal of luck involved in HItlers survival. 

A negotiated surrender in 1944 would have saved many lives and set the Soviet Occupation Zones far to the East, leading to a less scary Cold War.

Please. Obviously the first Condition would be de-nazification. And any group of German generals that were willing to kill Hitler would almost certainly be open to that.

Please don't stoop to Stat level games.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you move Soviet zones back when they are occupying them?
> 
> The German High Command consisted of Adolph Hitler. Anyone who thought otherwise found themselves dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of ways. That's what diplomacy is for.
> 
> THe German High Command was a lot of people. Some of them were prepared to kill Hitler even in the real history when the Allies were clear they would never negotiate.
> 
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> So it is reasonable to think that if negotiation was on the table, that more would have been open to such a move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was absolute dictator....those who thought they could negotiate around him ended up quite dead
> 
> Those who plotted to kill Hitler also ended up dead along with their families and anyone remotely associated with him.  The Gestapo was quite thorough in that area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even in a reality of Unconditional Surrender, there were enough Germans in the High Command to try a coup, in the hope of a Conditional Surrender.
> 
> If a negotiated surrender was actually a real option, do you think the plotters would have had an easier time gaining support or a harder time gaining support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if it would have mattered
> 
> But what "terms" would you have offered?  Would you have let them keep their concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't think that it would have mattered that their stated policy goal was actually on the table as opposed to being publicly  ruled out by their enemies?
> 
> IMO, the fact that there might have been actual encouragement from the US, would have had nothing but positive effects for the plotters.
> 
> My understanding is that there was a good deal of luck involved in HItlers survival.
> 
> A negotiated surrender in 1944 would have saved many lives and set the Soviet Occupation Zones far to the East, leading to a less scary Cold War.
> 
> Please. Obviously the first Condition would be de-nazification. And any group of German generals that were willing to kill Hitler would almost certainly be open to that.
> 
> Please don't stoop to Stat level games.
Click to expand...

Again ...what do you do about the concentration camps?

You do realize you are "negotiating" with war criminals. You sure you don't want unconditional surrender?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll, you introduced the Star Wars meme.  Your suggestions reflect that meme.  We deal with what were the facts.  One, Hitler would not allow such negotiations, and, two, the general knew that when the camps were discovered in all of their foulness, they would be shot out of hand, which is what Churchill wanted to do with the senior Nazis and militar


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll, you introduced the Star Wars meme.  Your suggestions reflect that meme.  We deal with what were the facts.  One, Hitler would not allow such negotiations, and, two, the general knew that when the camps were discovered in all of their foulness, they would be shot out of hand, which is what Churchill wanted to do with the senior Nazis and militar


There was nothing to negotiate

Once the camps were discovered each of the German negotiators would be hung. Unconditional surrender was the only option


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. How about moving the Soviet control zones back a couple of hundred miles?
> 
> Or maybe negotiating with the German High Command for a conditional surrender, so as to deny the Soviets an empire that reaches all the way into the middle of Germany?
> 
> SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you move Soviet zones back when they are occupying them?
> 
> The German High Command consisted of Adolph Hitler. Anyone who thought otherwise found themselves dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of ways. That's what diplomacy is for.
> 
> THe German High Command was a lot of people. Some of them were prepared to kill Hitler even in the real history when the Allies were clear they would never negotiate.
> 
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> So it is reasonable to think that if negotiation was on the table, that more would have been open to such a move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was absolute dictator....those who thought they could negotiate around him ended up quite dead
> 
> Those who plotted to kill Hitler also ended up dead along with their families and anyone remotely associated with him.  The Gestapo was quite thorough in that area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even in a reality of Unconditional Surrender, there were enough Germans in the High Command to try a coup, in the hope of a Conditional Surrender.
> 
> If a negotiated surrender was actually a real option, do you think the plotters would have had an easier time gaining support or a harder time gaining support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if it would have mattered
> 
> But what "terms" would you have offered?  Would you have let them keep their concentration camps?
Click to expand...



YOU would have let FDR keep his.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of ways. That's what diplomacy is for.
> 
> THe German High Command was a lot of people. Some of them were prepared to kill Hitler even in the real history when the Allies were clear they would never negotiate.
> 
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> So it is reasonable to think that if negotiation was on the table, that more would have been open to such a move.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was absolute dictator....those who thought they could negotiate around him ended up quite dead
> 
> Those who plotted to kill Hitler also ended up dead along with their families and anyone remotely associated with him.  The Gestapo was quite thorough in that area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even in a reality of Unconditional Surrender, there were enough Germans in the High Command to try a coup, in the hope of a Conditional Surrender.
> 
> If a negotiated surrender was actually a real option, do you think the plotters would have had an easier time gaining support or a harder time gaining support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if it would have mattered
> 
> But what "terms" would you have offered?  Would you have let them keep their concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't think that it would have mattered that their stated policy goal was actually on the table as opposed to being publicly  ruled out by their enemies?
> 
> IMO, the fact that there might have been actual encouragement from the US, would have had nothing but positive effects for the plotters.
> 
> My understanding is that there was a good deal of luck involved in HItlers survival.
> 
> A negotiated surrender in 1944 would have saved many lives and set the Soviet Occupation Zones far to the East, leading to a less scary Cold War.
> 
> Please. Obviously the first Condition would be de-nazification. And any group of German generals that were willing to kill Hitler would almost certainly be open to that.
> 
> Please don't stoop to Stat level games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again ...what do you do about the concentration camps?
> 
> You do realize you are "negotiating" with war criminals. You sure you don't want unconditional surrender?
Click to expand...


Yes Stalin was a war criminal and we should never have negotiated with him.

He starved 7 million of his own people to death including 3 million children, that's when that senile old Communist loving fuck FDR called him "Uncle"


----------



## JakeStarkey

The dictator actually starved maybe three times that number.

But the fuck was our ally against a worse dictator, Frank.

Your way would have resulted in tens of millions of more deaths.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> The dictator actually starved maybe three times that number.
> 
> But the fuck was our ally against a worse dictator, Frank.
> 
> Your way would have resulted in tens of millions of more deaths.



We could have nuked the soviet Third Shock Army, Jake. That would have made your hero withdraw east of Poland


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of ways. That's what diplomacy is for.
> 
> THe German High Command was a lot of people. Some of them were prepared to kill Hitler even in the real history when the Allies were clear they would never negotiate.
> 
> 
> 20 July plot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> So it is reasonable to think that if negotiation was on the table, that more would have been open to such a move.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was absolute dictator....those who thought they could negotiate around him ended up quite dead
> 
> Those who plotted to kill Hitler also ended up dead along with their families and anyone remotely associated with him.  The Gestapo was quite thorough in that area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even in a reality of Unconditional Surrender, there were enough Germans in the High Command to try a coup, in the hope of a Conditional Surrender.
> 
> If a negotiated surrender was actually a real option, do you think the plotters would have had an easier time gaining support or a harder time gaining support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if it would have mattered
> 
> But what "terms" would you have offered?  Would you have let them keep their concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't think that it would have mattered that their stated policy goal was actually on the table as opposed to being publicly  ruled out by their enemies?
> 
> IMO, the fact that there might have been actual encouragement from the US, would have had nothing but positive effects for the plotters.
> 
> My understanding is that there was a good deal of luck involved in HItlers survival.
> 
> A negotiated surrender in 1944 would have saved many lives and set the Soviet Occupation Zones far to the East, leading to a less scary Cold War.
> 
> Please. Obviously the first Condition would be de-nazification. And any group of German generals that were willing to kill Hitler would almost certainly be open to that.
> 
> Please don't stoop to Stat level games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again ...what do you do about the concentration camps?
> 
> You do realize you are "negotiating" with war criminals. You sure you don't want unconditional surrender?
Click to expand...



Nope. Plenty of German generals and high officials that were not war criminals.

Ludwig Beck was to be the HEad of state is the plot succeeded. Was he a war criminal?


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.



Plenty of people tried.

If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people tried.
> 
> If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.
Click to expand...



What a bunch of fucking bullshit. 

You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.

You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was absolute dictator....those who thought they could negotiate around him ended up quite dead
> 
> Those who plotted to kill Hitler also ended up dead along with their families and anyone remotely associated with him.  The Gestapo was quite thorough in that area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in a reality of Unconditional Surrender, there were enough Germans in the High Command to try a coup, in the hope of a Conditional Surrender.
> 
> If a negotiated surrender was actually a real option, do you think the plotters would have had an easier time gaining support or a harder time gaining support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if it would have mattered
> 
> But what "terms" would you have offered?  Would you have let them keep their concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't think that it would have mattered that their stated policy goal was actually on the table as opposed to being publicly  ruled out by their enemies?
> 
> IMO, the fact that there might have been actual encouragement from the US, would have had nothing but positive effects for the plotters.
> 
> My understanding is that there was a good deal of luck involved in HItlers survival.
> 
> A negotiated surrender in 1944 would have saved many lives and set the Soviet Occupation Zones far to the East, leading to a less scary Cold War.
> 
> Please. Obviously the first Condition would be de-nazification. And any group of German generals that were willing to kill Hitler would almost certainly be open to that.
> 
> Please don't stoop to Stat level games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again ...what do you do about the concentration camps?
> 
> You do realize you are "negotiating" with war criminals. You sure you don't want unconditional surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Stalin was a war criminal and we should never have negotiated with him.
> 
> He starved 7 million of his own people to death including 3 million children, that's when that senile old Communist loving fuck FDR called him "Uncle"
Click to expand...


We didn't conquer Stalin did we?

We were in no position to try him


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, you introduced the Star Wars meme.  Your suggestions reflect that meme.  We deal with what were the facts.  One, Hitler would not allow such negotiations, and, two, the general knew that when the camps were discovered in all of their foulness, they would be shot out of hand, which is what Churchill wanted to do with the senior Nazis and militar
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing to negotiate
> 
> Once the camps were discovered each of the German negotiators would be hung. Unconditional surrender was the only option
Click to expand...



Were all German senior Military


Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people tried.
> 
> If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
Click to expand...


My understanding is that at least one of the attempts came very close to succeeding. 

And why do you pretend to care about the topic? You're just here to be an asshole troll.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was absolute dictator....those who thought they could negotiate around him ended up quite dead
> 
> Those who plotted to kill Hitler also ended up dead along with their families and anyone remotely associated with him.  The Gestapo was quite thorough in that area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in a reality of Unconditional Surrender, there were enough Germans in the High Command to try a coup, in the hope of a Conditional Surrender.
> 
> If a negotiated surrender was actually a real option, do you think the plotters would have had an easier time gaining support or a harder time gaining support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if it would have mattered
> 
> But what "terms" would you have offered?  Would you have let them keep their concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't think that it would have mattered that their stated policy goal was actually on the table as opposed to being publicly  ruled out by their enemies?
> 
> IMO, the fact that there might have been actual encouragement from the US, would have had nothing but positive effects for the plotters.
> 
> My understanding is that there was a good deal of luck involved in HItlers survival.
> 
> A negotiated surrender in 1944 would have saved many lives and set the Soviet Occupation Zones far to the East, leading to a less scary Cold War.
> 
> Please. Obviously the first Condition would be de-nazification. And any group of German generals that were willing to kill Hitler would almost certainly be open to that.
> 
> Please don't stoop to Stat level games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again ...what do you do about the concentration camps?
> 
> You do realize you are "negotiating" with war criminals. You sure you don't want unconditional surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Plenty of German generals and high officials that were not war criminals.
> 
> Ludwig Beck was to be the HEad of state is the plot succeeded. Was he a war criminal?
Click to expand...


How about Ziggy Strauss?  We could have negotiated with him.  Wouldn't have any legitimacy, but we could have


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, you introduced the Star Wars meme.  Your suggestions reflect that meme.  We deal with what were the facts.  One, Hitler would not allow such negotiations, and, two, the general knew that when the camps were discovered in all of their foulness, they would be shot out of hand, which is what Churchill wanted to do with the senior Nazis and militar
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing to negotiate
> 
> Once the camps were discovered each of the German negotiators would be hung. Unconditional surrender was the only option
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Were all German senior Military
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of people tried.
> 
> If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My understanding is that at least one of the attempts came very close to succeeding.
> 
> And why do you pretend to care about the topic? You're just here to be an asshole troll.
Click to expand...



More than one came close, but I am sure you do not know the histories.

You write such convoluted shit, it makes one wonder what drugs you are taking.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even in a reality of Unconditional Surrender, there were enough Germans in the High Command to try a coup, in the hope of a Conditional Surrender.
> 
> If a negotiated surrender was actually a real option, do you think the plotters would have had an easier time gaining support or a harder time gaining support?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if it would have mattered
> 
> But what "terms" would you have offered?  Would you have let them keep their concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't think that it would have mattered that their stated policy goal was actually on the table as opposed to being publicly  ruled out by their enemies?
> 
> IMO, the fact that there might have been actual encouragement from the US, would have had nothing but positive effects for the plotters.
> 
> My understanding is that there was a good deal of luck involved in HItlers survival.
> 
> A negotiated surrender in 1944 would have saved many lives and set the Soviet Occupation Zones far to the East, leading to a less scary Cold War.
> 
> Please. Obviously the first Condition would be de-nazification. And any group of German generals that were willing to kill Hitler would almost certainly be open to that.
> 
> Please don't stoop to Stat level games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again ...what do you do about the concentration camps?
> 
> You do realize you are "negotiating" with war criminals. You sure you don't want unconditional surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Plenty of German generals and high officials that were not war criminals.
> 
> Ludwig Beck was to be the HEad of state is the plot succeeded. Was he a war criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Ziggy Strauss?  We could have negotiated with him.  Wouldn't have any legitimacy, but we could have
Click to expand...



Legitimacy?

If some German manages to kill Hitler and offers to denazify German and end the war early saving vast numbers of lives and preventing Stalin from parking the Red Army in the middle of Europe, 

Sounds legitimate to me.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, you introduced the Star Wars meme.  Your suggestions reflect that meme.  We deal with what were the facts.  One, Hitler would not allow such negotiations, and, two, the general knew that when the camps were discovered in all of their foulness, they would be shot out of hand, which is what Churchill wanted to do with the senior Nazis and militar
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing to negotiate
> 
> Once the camps were discovered each of the German negotiators would be hung. Unconditional surrender was the only option
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Were all German senior Military
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of people tried.
> 
> If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My understanding is that at least one of the attempts came very close to succeeding.
> 
> And why do you pretend to care about the topic? You're just here to be an asshole troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More than one came close, but I am sure you do not know the histories.
> 
> You write such convoluted shit, it makes one wonder what drugs you are taking.
Click to expand...


So if more than one came close, why do you mention how "protected" Hitler was, as though it made hoping for an assassination "insane"?

Oh, because you an asshole troll, that's why.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if it would have mattered
> 
> But what "terms" would you have offered?  Would you have let them keep their concentration camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't think that it would have mattered that their stated policy goal was actually on the table as opposed to being publicly  ruled out by their enemies?
> 
> IMO, the fact that there might have been actual encouragement from the US, would have had nothing but positive effects for the plotters.
> 
> My understanding is that there was a good deal of luck involved in HItlers survival.
> 
> A negotiated surrender in 1944 would have saved many lives and set the Soviet Occupation Zones far to the East, leading to a less scary Cold War.
> 
> Please. Obviously the first Condition would be de-nazification. And any group of German generals that were willing to kill Hitler would almost certainly be open to that.
> 
> Please don't stoop to Stat level games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again ...what do you do about the concentration camps?
> 
> You do realize you are "negotiating" with war criminals. You sure you don't want unconditional surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Plenty of German generals and high officials that were not war criminals.
> 
> Ludwig Beck was to be the HEad of state is the plot succeeded. Was he a war criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Ziggy Strauss?  We could have negotiated with him.  Wouldn't have any legitimacy, but we could have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legitimacy?
> 
> If some German manages to kill Hitler and offers to denazify German and end the war early saving vast numbers of lives and preventing Stalin from parking the Red Army in the middle of Europe,
> 
> Sounds legitimate to me.
Click to expand...

You think we kill Hitler and then they surrender?

Germans had a lot of dirty laundry. Surrender meant war crimes trials and executions. They were in no position to surrender


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't think that it would have mattered that their stated policy goal was actually on the table as opposed to being publicly  ruled out by their enemies?
> 
> IMO, the fact that there might have been actual encouragement from the US, would have had nothing but positive effects for the plotters.
> 
> My understanding is that there was a good deal of luck involved in HItlers survival.
> 
> A negotiated surrender in 1944 would have saved many lives and set the Soviet Occupation Zones far to the East, leading to a less scary Cold War.
> 
> Please. Obviously the first Condition would be de-nazification. And any group of German generals that were willing to kill Hitler would almost certainly be open to that.
> 
> Please don't stoop to Stat level games.
> 
> 
> 
> Again ...what do you do about the concentration camps?
> 
> You do realize you are "negotiating" with war criminals. You sure you don't want unconditional surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Plenty of German generals and high officials that were not war criminals.
> 
> Ludwig Beck was to be the HEad of state is the plot succeeded. Was he a war criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Ziggy Strauss?  We could have negotiated with him.  Wouldn't have any legitimacy, but we could have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legitimacy?
> 
> If some German manages to kill Hitler and offers to denazify German and end the war early saving vast numbers of lives and preventing Stalin from parking the Red Army in the middle of Europe,
> 
> Sounds legitimate to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think we kill Hitler and then they surrender?
> 
> Germans had a lot of dirty laundry. Surrender meant war crimes trials and executions. They were in no position to surrender
Click to expand...


Apparently, crazy assed RWNJs like Correll think that we didn't do enough to try to make sure that Hitler would have been assassinated.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't think that it would have mattered that their stated policy goal was actually on the table as opposed to being publicly  ruled out by their enemies?
> 
> IMO, the fact that there might have been actual encouragement from the US, would have had nothing but positive effects for the plotters.
> 
> My understanding is that there was a good deal of luck involved in HItlers survival.
> 
> A negotiated surrender in 1944 would have saved many lives and set the Soviet Occupation Zones far to the East, leading to a less scary Cold War.
> 
> Please. Obviously the first Condition would be de-nazification. And any group of German generals that were willing to kill Hitler would almost certainly be open to that.
> 
> Please don't stoop to Stat level games.
> 
> 
> 
> Again ...what do you do about the concentration camps?
> 
> You do realize you are "negotiating" with war criminals. You sure you don't want unconditional surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Plenty of German generals and high officials that were not war criminals.
> 
> Ludwig Beck was to be the HEad of state is the plot succeeded. Was he a war criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Ziggy Strauss?  We could have negotiated with him.  Wouldn't have any legitimacy, but we could have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legitimacy?
> 
> If some German manages to kill Hitler and offers to denazify German and end the war early saving vast numbers of lives and preventing Stalin from parking the Red Army in the middle of Europe,
> 
> Sounds legitimate to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think we kill Hitler and then they surrender?
> 
> Germans had a lot of dirty laundry. Surrender meant war crimes trials and executions. They were in no position to surrender[
Click to expand...



NO. They kill HItler and then surrender.

You do realize that few of the Wehrmacht High Command was tried for War Crimes, right?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Allies were not giving the German resistance the assurances against war crime prosecution, etc., that the General wanted.

*Correll *wants to play the "if" game although the troll has no evidence to work with.

*Picaro *finally has withdrqawn in self-shame from the thread.

And, *Frank*, what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army?  When?  May?  There were no bombs.  July?  One bomb was tested to make sure it worked.  August?  The two bombs we had were used.

We had no more bombs until December.

You and Correll and Picaro play "if" this and "If" that with no facts.  Please stop because you look very immature.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> The Allies were not giving the German resistance the assurances against war crime prosecution, etc., that the General wanted.
> 
> *Correll *wants to play the "if" game although the troll has no evidence to work with.
> 
> *Picaro *finally has withdrqawn in self-shame from the thread.
> 
> And, *Frank*, what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army?  When?  May?  There were no bombs.  July?  One bomb was tested to make sure it worked.  August?  The two bombs we had were used.
> 
> We had no more bombs until December.
> 
> You and Correll and Picaro play "if" this and "If" that with no facts.  Please stop because you look very immature.



IF you want to say that FDR did such a great job, as you libs want to, you have to compare to reasonable alternative policies that he might have done.

For example I have stated the FDR was right to approve the Manhattan Project.

Why? Because nuking Japan was far better than the possible alternative.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Allies were not giving the German resistance the assurances against war crime prosecution, etc., that the General wanted.
> 
> *Correll *wants to play the "if" game although the troll has no evidence to work with.
> 
> *Picaro *finally has withdrqawn in self-shame from the thread.
> 
> And, *Frank*, what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army?  When?  May?  There were no bombs.  July?  One bomb was tested to make sure it worked.  August?  The two bombs we had were used.
> 
> We had no more bombs until December.
> 
> You and Correll and Picaro play "if" this and "If" that with no facts.  Please stop because you look very immature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you want to say that FDR did such a great job, as you libs want to, you have to compare to reasonable alternative policies that he might have done.
> 
> For example I have stated the FDR was right to approve the Manhattan Project.
> 
> Why? Because nuking Japan was far better than the possible alternative.
Click to expand...

Your problem is that you and PC have yet to come up with a reasonable alternative


----------



## regent

JakeStarkey said:


> The Allies were not giving the German resistance the assurances against war crime prosecution, etc., that the General wanted.
> 
> *Correll *wants to play the "if" game although the troll has no evidence to work with.
> 
> *Picaro *finally has withdrqawn in self-shame from the thread.
> 
> And, *Frank*, what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army?  When?  May?  There were no bombs.  July?  One bomb was tested to make sure it worked.  August?  The two bombs we had were used.
> 
> We had no more bombs until December.
> 
> You and Correll and Picaro play "if" this and "If" that with no facts.  Please stop because you look very immature.


I think in these games if one draws the WISH CARD that says GOOD FOR FIVE NUKES your opponent can't do much about it.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Allies were not giving the German resistance the assurances against war crime prosecution, etc., that the General wanted.
> 
> *Correll *wants to play the "if" game although the troll has no evidence to work with.
> 
> *Picaro *finally has withdrqawn in self-shame from the thread.
> 
> And, *Frank*, what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army?  When?  May?  There were no bombs.  July?  One bomb was tested to make sure it worked.  August?  The two bombs we had were used.
> 
> We had no more bombs until December.
> 
> You and Correll and Picaro play "if" this and "If" that with no facts.  Please stop because you look very immature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you want to say that FDR did such a great job, as you libs want to, you have to compare to reasonable alternative policies that he might have done.
> 
> For example I have stated the FDR was right to approve the Manhattan Project.
> 
> Why? Because nuking Japan was far better than the possible alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your problem is that you and PC have yet to come up with a reasonable alternative
Click to expand...



Using the leverage that the terrible situation that Soviets were in gave FDR, to ask for concessions is hardly unreasonable.

Working with anti-nazi Germans is hardly unreasonable.

Giving some thought to the Post War Balance of Power is hardly unreasonable.

You need to pretend that such alternatives are unreasonable, for you are defending a liberal hero you are invested in.


----------



## rightwinger

We 


Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Allies were not giving the German resistance the assurances against war crime prosecution, etc., that the General wanted.
> 
> *Correll *wants to play the "if" game although the troll has no evidence to work with.
> 
> *Picaro *finally has withdrqawn in self-shame from the thread.
> 
> And, *Frank*, what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army?  When?  May?  There were no bombs.  July?  One bomb was tested to make sure it worked.  August?  The two bombs we had were used.
> 
> We had no more bombs until December.
> 
> You and Correll and Picaro play "if" this and "If" that with no facts.  Please stop because you look very immature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you want to say that FDR did such a great job, as you libs want to, you have to compare to reasonable alternative policies that he might have done.
> 
> For example I have stated the FDR was right to approve the Manhattan Project.
> 
> Why? Because nuking Japan was far better than the possible alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your problem is that you and PC have yet to come up with a reasonable alternative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using the leverage that the terrible situation that Soviets were in gave FDR, to ask for concessions is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Working with anti-nazi Germans is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Giving some thought to the Post War Balance of Power is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> You need to pretend that such alternatives are unreasonable, for you are defending a liberal hero you are invested in.
Click to expand...


What concessions did you want from stalin


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> We
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Allies were not giving the German resistance the assurances against war crime prosecution, etc., that the General wanted.
> 
> *Correll *wants to play the "if" game although the troll has no evidence to work with.
> 
> *Picaro *finally has withdrqawn in self-shame from the thread.
> 
> And, *Frank*, what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army?  When?  May?  There were no bombs.  July?  One bomb was tested to make sure it worked.  August?  The two bombs we had were used.
> 
> We had no more bombs until December.
> 
> You and Correll and Picaro play "if" this and "If" that with no facts.  Please stop because you look very immature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you want to say that FDR did such a great job, as you libs want to, you have to compare to reasonable alternative policies that he might have done.
> 
> For example I have stated the FDR was right to approve the Manhattan Project.
> 
> Why? Because nuking Japan was far better than the possible alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your problem is that you and PC have yet to come up with a reasonable alternative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using the leverage that the terrible situation that Soviets were in gave FDR, to ask for concessions is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Working with anti-nazi Germans is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Giving some thought to the Post War Balance of Power is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> You need to pretend that such alternatives are unreasonable, for you are defending a liberal hero you are invested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions did you want from stalin
Click to expand...



We've gone over that before.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Allies were not giving the German resistance the assurances against war crime prosecution, etc., that the General wanted.
> 
> *Correll *wants to play the "if" game although the troll has no evidence to work with.
> 
> *Picaro *finally has withdrqawn in self-shame from the thread.
> 
> And, *Frank*, what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army?  When?  May?  There were no bombs.  July?  One bomb was tested to make sure it worked.  August?  The two bombs we had were used.
> 
> We had no more bombs until December.
> 
> You and Correll and Picaro play "if" this and "If" that with no facts.  Please stop because you look very immature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you want to say that FDR did such a great job, as you libs want to, you have to compare to reasonable alternative policies that he might have done.
> 
> For example I have stated the FDR was right to approve the Manhattan Project.
> 
> Why? Because nuking Japan was far better than the possible alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your problem is that you and PC have yet to come up with a reasonable alternative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using the leverage that the terrible situation that Soviets were in gave FDR, to ask for concessions is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Working with anti-nazi Germans is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Giving some thought to the Post War Balance of Power is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> You need to pretend that such alternatives are unreasonable, for you are defending a liberal hero you are invested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions did you want from stalin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that before.
Click to expand...

And you have yet to explain how FDR would dislodge soviet troops from occupied territory


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people tried.
> 
> If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
Click to expand...


Reagan and Gerald Ford each had the secret service protection and they had 3 attempts on them.

If FDR wasn't Stalin's sock puppet and offered a separate peace with Germany Hitler was a dead man


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you want to say that FDR did such a great job, as you libs want to, you have to compare to reasonable alternative policies that he might have done.
> 
> For example I have stated the FDR was right to approve the Manhattan Project.
> 
> Why? Because nuking Japan was far better than the possible alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you and PC have yet to come up with a reasonable alternative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using the leverage that the terrible situation that Soviets were in gave FDR, to ask for concessions is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Working with anti-nazi Germans is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Giving some thought to the Post War Balance of Power is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> You need to pretend that such alternatives are unreasonable, for you are defending a liberal hero you are invested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions did you want from stalin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have yet to explain how FDR would dislodge soviet troops from occupied territory
Click to expand...


I already told you, we had several ways. First use nuke on the Russians instead of Nagasaki. Second, team up and rearm and equip the Germans. Hitler-less Germany would have been vastly better Ally than the USSR


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> The Allies were not giving the German resistance the assurances against war crime prosecution, etc., that the General wanted.
> 
> *Correll *wants to play the "if" game although the troll has no evidence to work with.
> 
> *Picaro *finally has withdrqawn in self-shame from the thread.
> 
> And, *Frank*, what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army?  When?  May?  There were no bombs.  July?  One bomb was tested to make sure it worked.  August?  The two bombs we had were used.
> 
> We had no more bombs until December.
> 
> You and Correll and Picaro play "if" this and "If" that with no facts.  Please stop because you look very immature.



We could have saved the second bomb to use on your Soviet friends. Japan was already defeated.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people tried.
> 
> If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan and Gerald Ford each had the secret service protection and they had 3 attempts on them.
> 
> If FDR wasn't Stalin's sock puppet and offered a separate peace with Germany Hitler was a dead man
Click to expand...

What peace did you want?

Did hitler get to keep his concentration camps


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you want to say that FDR did such a great job, as you libs want to, you have to compare to reasonable alternative policies that he might have done.
> 
> For example I have stated the FDR was right to approve the Manhattan Project.
> 
> Why? Because nuking Japan was far better than the possible alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you and PC have yet to come up with a reasonable alternative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using the leverage that the terrible situation that Soviets were in gave FDR, to ask for concessions is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Working with anti-nazi Germans is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Giving some thought to the Post War Balance of Power is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> You need to pretend that such alternatives are unreasonable, for you are defending a liberal hero you are invested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions did you want from stalin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you want to say that FDR did such a great job, as you libs want to, you have to compare to reasonable alternative policies that he might have done.
> 
> For example I have stated the FDR was right to approve the Manhattan Project.
> 
> Why? Because nuking Japan was far better than the possible alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your problem is that you and PC have yet to come up with a reasonable alternative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using the leverage that the terrible situation that Soviets were in gave FDR, to ask for concessions is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Working with anti-nazi Germans is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Giving some thought to the Post War Balance of Power is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> You need to pretend that such alternatives are unreasonable, for you are defending a liberal hero you are invested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions did you want from stalin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have yet to explain how FDR would dislodge soviet troops from occupied territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







You have repeatedly pretended that FDR's only options were all either/or situations.

Give aid, or have Hitler win.

Give aid or have Stalin  not fight Hitler.

Give Stalin a free hand in Easter and Central Europe or war.



I have repeatedly discussed other options the FDR had.

And I do not have the support of the US military and diplomatic establishments to give me advice and options.

FDR was President at a time of great events.

He was given a very strong hand to deal with them, due to the inherent strength of the American nation and a fantastic geographical position. 

He managed to do an OK job accomplishing him immediate short term goals.

He gave no thought to the long term, beyond getting Stalin to promise to hold free elections.

I hope he knew that Stalin was lying.


He does not deserve the high regard you libs hold him in


----------



## Dot Com

link?


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you and PC have yet to come up with a reasonable alternative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the leverage that the terrible situation that Soviets were in gave FDR, to ask for concessions is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Working with anti-nazi Germans is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Giving some thought to the Post War Balance of Power is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> You need to pretend that such alternatives are unreasonable, for you are defending a liberal hero you are invested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What concessions did you want from stalin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have yet to explain how FDR would dislodge soviet troops from occupied territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, we had several ways. First use nuke on the Russians instead of Nagasaki. Second, team up and rearm and equip the Germans. Hitler-less Germany would have been vastly better Ally than the USSR
Click to expand...

At a cost of a million soviets and a hundred thousand Americans

In the end, the Soviet Union folded without a shot


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people tried.
> 
> If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan and Gerald Ford each had the secret service protection and they had 3 attempts on them.
> 
> If FDR wasn't Stalin's sock puppet and offered a separate peace with Germany Hitler was a dead man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace did you want?
> 
> Did hitler get to keep his concentration camps
Click to expand...



That is not a reasonable question.

Don't be Stat.

YOu have disagreed and made your points without being an asshole. DOn't start now.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people tried.
> 
> If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan and Gerald Ford each had the secret service protection and they had 3 attempts on them.
> 
> If FDR wasn't Stalin's sock puppet and offered a separate peace with Germany Hitler was a dead man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace did you want?
> 
> Did hitler get to keep his concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a reasonable question.
> 
> Don't be Stat.
> 
> YOu have disagreed and made your points without being an asshole. DOn't start now.
Click to expand...

That is the million dollar question

The Germans were dirty and they knew it. Any conditional surrender would include them covering up the camps


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, if you could kill Hitler, then you could probably negotiate such a surrender.  The problem was this: nobody killed AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people tried.
> 
> If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan and Gerald Ford each had the secret service protection and they had 3 attempts on them.
> 
> If FDR wasn't Stalin's sock puppet and offered a separate peace with Germany Hitler was a dead man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace did you want?
> 
> Did hitler get to keep his concentration camps
Click to expand...


Uncle Joe took over operating the camps.

Peace where Stalin withdraws east of Poland


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people tried.
> 
> If the Allied didn't have such a hard line against ANY conditions or negotiations it would have been a tremendous encouragement to more attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan and Gerald Ford each had the secret service protection and they had 3 attempts on them.
> 
> If FDR wasn't Stalin's sock puppet and offered a separate peace with Germany Hitler was a dead man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace did you want?
> 
> Did hitler get to keep his concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a reasonable question.
> 
> Don't be Stat.
> 
> YOu have disagreed and made your points without being an asshole. DOn't start now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the million dollar question
> 
> The Germans were dirty and they knew it. Any conditional surrender would include them covering up the camps
Click to expand...



NOt all the germans were dirty.

YOu are aware that few of the Wehrmacht High Command were tried for War Crimes, right?

I have asked this before, before, btw.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using the leverage that the terrible situation that Soviets were in gave FDR, to ask for concessions is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Working with anti-nazi Germans is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Giving some thought to the Post War Balance of Power is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> You need to pretend that such alternatives are unreasonable, for you are defending a liberal hero you are invested in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What concessions did you want from stalin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have yet to explain how FDR would dislodge soviet troops from occupied territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, we had several ways. First use nuke on the Russians instead of Nagasaki. Second, team up and rearm and equip the Germans. Hitler-less Germany would have been vastly better Ally than the USSR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a cost of a million soviets and a hundred thousand Americans
> 
> In the end, the Soviet Union folded without a shot
Click to expand...


You mean thanks to Reagan's principled and firm stand, right


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using the leverage that the terrible situation that Soviets were in gave FDR, to ask for concessions is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Working with anti-nazi Germans is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> Giving some thought to the Post War Balance of Power is hardly unreasonable.
> 
> You need to pretend that such alternatives are unreasonable, for you are defending a liberal hero you are invested in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What concessions did you want from stalin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have yet to explain how FDR would dislodge soviet troops from occupied territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, we had several ways. First use nuke on the Russians instead of Nagasaki. Second, team up and rearm and equip the Germans. Hitler-less Germany would have been vastly better Ally than the USSR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a cost of a million soviets and a hundred thousand Americans
> 
> In the end, the Soviet Union folded without a shot
Click to expand...

yeah 57Frankl. PoliticalSpice can't seem to grasp that either.


----------



## Dot Com

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We
> What concessions did you want from stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have yet to explain how FDR would dislodge soviet troops from occupied territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, we had several ways. First use nuke on the Russians instead of Nagasaki. Second, team up and rearm and equip the Germans. Hitler-less Germany would have been vastly better Ally than the USSR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a cost of a million soviets and a hundred thousand Americans
> 
> In the end, the Soviet Union folded without a shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean thanks to Reagan's principled and firm stand, right
Click to expand...

lol. No, it was his profligate spending of borrowed taxpayer $$$. Remember the ballooning of the debt under his watch?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan and Gerald Ford each had the secret service protection and they had 3 attempts on them.
> 
> If FDR wasn't Stalin's sock puppet and offered a separate peace with Germany Hitler was a dead man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace did you want?
> 
> Did hitler get to keep his concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a reasonable question.
> 
> Don't be Stat.
> 
> YOu have disagreed and made your points without being an asshole. DOn't start now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the million dollar question
> 
> The Germans were dirty and they knew it. Any conditional surrender would include them covering up the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all the germans were dirty.
> 
> YOu are aware that few of the Wehrmacht High Command were tried for War Crimes, right?
> 
> I have asked this before, before, btw.
Click to expand...

Enough were and they were the ones who would negotiate terms,,,,,not some low level paper pusher


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We
> What concessions did you want from stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have yet to explain how FDR would dislodge soviet troops from occupied territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, we had several ways. First use nuke on the Russians instead of Nagasaki. Second, team up and rearm and equip the Germans. Hitler-less Germany would have been vastly better Ally than the USSR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a cost of a million soviets and a hundred thousand Americans
> 
> In the end, the Soviet Union folded without a shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean thanks to Reagan's principled and firm stand, right
Click to expand...

Reagan was an FDR supporter


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan and Gerald Ford each had the secret service protection and they had 3 attempts on them.
> 
> If FDR wasn't Stalin's sock puppet and offered a separate peace with Germany Hitler was a dead man
> 
> 
> 
> What peace did you want?
> 
> Did hitler get to keep his concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a reasonable question.
> 
> Don't be Stat.
> 
> YOu have disagreed and made your points without being an asshole. DOn't start now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the million dollar question
> 
> The Germans were dirty and they knew it. Any conditional surrender would include them covering up the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all the germans were dirty.
> 
> YOu are aware that few of the Wehrmacht High Command were tried for War Crimes, right?
> 
> I have asked this before, before, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enough were and they were the ones who would negotiate terms,,,,,not some low level paper pusher
Click to expand...



THe leader of the July 20th plot was a German General, with a record of leading from the front, hardly a low level paper pusher.


I have repeatedly pointed out to you that few high ranking Wehrmacht were tried for war crimes.

You keep ignoring that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We
> What concessions did you want from stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have yet to explain how FDR would dislodge soviet troops from occupied territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, we had several ways. First use nuke on the Russians instead of Nagasaki. Second, team up and rearm and equip the Germans. Hitler-less Germany would have been vastly better Ally than the USSR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a cost of a million soviets and a hundred thousand Americans
> 
> In the end, the Soviet Union folded without a shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah 57Frankl. PoliticalSpice can't seem to grasp that either.
Click to expand...


What, that Reagan beat the USSR without firing a shot 70 years after FDR helped enslave Eastern Europe. We've been telling you that for decades


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of fucking bullshit.
> 
> You know nothing of how Hitler was protected.
> 
> You are truly a stupid, insane asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan and Gerald Ford each had the secret service protection and they had 3 attempts on them.
> 
> If FDR wasn't Stalin's sock puppet and offered a separate peace with Germany Hitler was a dead man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace did you want?
> 
> Did hitler get to keep his concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a reasonable question.
> 
> Don't be Stat.
> 
> YOu have disagreed and made your points without being an asshole. DOn't start now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the million dollar question
> 
> The Germans were dirty and they knew it. Any conditional surrender would include them covering up the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all the germans were dirty.
> 
> YOu are aware that few of the Wehrmacht High Command were tried for War Crimes, right?
> 
> I have asked this before, before, btw.
Click to expand...

Yes, they were. I live here and know their history far better than you ever will.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan and Gerald Ford each had the secret service protection and they had 3 attempts on them.
> 
> If FDR wasn't Stalin's sock puppet and offered a separate peace with Germany Hitler was a dead man
> 
> 
> 
> What peace did you want?
> 
> Did hitler get to keep his concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a reasonable question.
> 
> Don't be Stat.
> 
> YOu have disagreed and made your points without being an asshole. DOn't start now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the million dollar question
> 
> The Germans were dirty and they knew it. Any conditional surrender would include them covering up the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all the germans were dirty.
> 
> YOu are aware that few of the Wehrmacht High Command were tried for War Crimes, right?
> 
> I have asked this before, before, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they were. I live here and know their history far better than you ever will.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...



FIne. What percentage of the Wehrmacht High Command was tried for war crimes?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What peace did you want?
> 
> Did hitler get to keep his concentration camps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a reasonable question.
> 
> Don't be Stat.
> 
> YOu have disagreed and made your points without being an asshole. DOn't start now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the million dollar question
> 
> The Germans were dirty and they knew it. Any conditional surrender would include them covering up the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all the germans were dirty.
> 
> YOu are aware that few of the Wehrmacht High Command were tried for War Crimes, right?
> 
> I have asked this before, before, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enough were and they were the ones who would negotiate terms,,,,,not some low level paper pusher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe leader of the July 20th plot was a German General, with a record of leading from the front, hardly a low level paper pusher.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly pointed out to you that few high ranking Wehrmacht were tried for war crimes.
> 
> You keep ignoring that.
Click to expand...

There is no certainty that the killing of hitler would have toppled the nazis


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a reasonable question.
> 
> Don't be Stat.
> 
> YOu have disagreed and made your points without being an asshole. DOn't start now.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the million dollar question
> 
> The Germans were dirty and they knew it. Any conditional surrender would include them covering up the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all the germans were dirty.
> 
> YOu are aware that few of the Wehrmacht High Command were tried for War Crimes, right?
> 
> I have asked this before, before, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enough were and they were the ones who would negotiate terms,,,,,not some low level paper pusher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe leader of the July 20th plot was a German General, with a record of leading from the front, hardly a low level paper pusher.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly pointed out to you that few high ranking Wehrmacht were tried for war crimes.
> 
> You keep ignoring that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no certainty that the killing of hitler would have toppled the nazis
Click to expand...



True. It might have just started a civil war in Germany.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Correll *continues to play "what if", which is meaningless.

And, *Frank*, never answered, "what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army? When? May? There were no bombs. July? One bomb was tested to make sure it worked. August? The two bombs we had were used.  We had no more bombs until December."

Reagan was a supporter of FDR and a union guy for a long time.  Reagan ballooned our deficit with the government credit card.

Your attempts,  Correll and Frank, to revise American history will always fail because of those who know what you are trying.  The public and higher education students show now interest in learning your nonsense.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> *Correll *continues to play "what if", which is meaningless.
> 
> And, *Frank*, never answered, "what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army? When? May? There were no bombs. July? One bomb was tested to make sure it worked. August? The two bombs we had were used.  We had no more bombs until December."
> 
> Reagan was a supporter of FDR and a union guy for a long time.  Reagan ballooned our deficit with the government credit card.
> 
> Your attempts,  Correll and Frank, to revise American history will always fail because of those who know what you are trying.  The public and higher education students show now interest in learning your nonsense.




If you want to rank FDR as a great president, one has to consider What Ifs.

Lord knows you libs like to do that when you claim that the SU would have collapsed even IF Reagan was not President.


----------



## JakeStarkey

One, Correll, you are not a conservative, merely a far right reactionary who does not understand how critical thinking works. 

Two, I am not a liberal by traditional standards. 

Three, the USSR’s collapse was inevitable; RR helped it along, but did not cause it. 

Four, Correll, you do not set the standard for FDR by your silly “what ifs” unlinked to reality. 

Five, Correll, you have to work with “what was possible,” not with very unlikely possibilities. 

Six, Correll, you have offered nothing of work, nothing worthy of extra consideration. 

Seven, FDR is rated continually among the three greatest presidents because of “what was” and what he did in relation to his world.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> One, Correll, you are not a conservative, merely a far right reactionary who does not understand how critical thinking works.
> 
> Two, I am not a liberal by traditional standards.
> 
> Three, the USSR’s collapse was inevitable; RR helped it along, but did not cause it.
> 
> Four, Correll, you do not set the standard for FDR by your silly “what ifs” unlinked to reality.
> 
> Five, Correll, you have to work with “what was possible,” not with very unlikely possibilities.
> 
> Six, Correll, you have offered nothing of work, nothing worthy of extra consideration.
> 
> Seven, FDR is rated continually among the three greatest presidents because of “what was” and what he did in relation to his world.


 
The "what if" is much, much worse if you consider  the what if FDR held back lend lease and the Nazis ultimately won

That "what if" is much more likely


----------



## Dot Com

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone over that before.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have yet to explain how FDR would dislodge soviet troops from occupied territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, we had several ways. First use nuke on the Russians instead of Nagasaki. Second, team up and rearm and equip the Germans. Hitler-less Germany would have been vastly better Ally than the USSR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a cost of a million soviets and a hundred thousand Americans
> 
> In the end, the Soviet Union folded without a shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah 57Frankl. PoliticalSpice can't seem to grasp that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, that Reagan beat the USSR without firing a shot 70 years after FDR helped enslave Eastern Europe. We've been telling you that for decades
Click to expand...

if "without firing a shot" = plunging this great nation into debt by showering *cough* "defense" contractors with borrowed taxpayer $$$ then I might agree CrusaderFrank


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank, Correll, and PoliticalChic would have been quite satisfied with American non-involvement and a Nazi victory.

And when the Germans V-3 and V-4 rockets were tipped with nuclear bombs, the devil's due would be presented to the USA.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> One, Correll, you are not a conservative, merely a far right reactionary who does not understand how critical thinking works.
> 
> Two, I am not a liberal by traditional standards.
> 
> Three, the USSR’s collapse was inevitable; RR helped it along, but did not cause it.
> 
> Four, Correll, you do not set the standard for FDR by your silly “what ifs” unlinked to reality.
> 
> Five, Correll, you have to work with “what was possible,” not with very unlikely possibilities.
> 
> Six, Correll, you have offered nothing of work, nothing worthy of extra consideration.
> 
> Seven, FDR is rated continually among the three greatest presidents because of “what was” and what he did in relation to his world.




1. The fact that you think that anyone who disagrees with you does so because of a flaw in their thinking, is a huge part of what makes a modern liberal.

2. See above.

3. The SU collapse was not inevitable. 

4. It is not a silly what if to ask if FDR has any plans about the post war balance of power or what he could have done.

5. The July 20th plot happened even when the goal of the plotters was completely opposite of the stated policy of the Allies. It is very likely that if the goal was actually on the table that such plot(s) would have had MORE support, not less.

6. BUllshit.

7. Then defend his record with something other than appeal to authority.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> One, Correll, you are not a conservative, merely a far right reactionary who does not understand how critical thinking works.
> 
> Two, I am not a liberal by traditional standards.
> 
> Three, the USSR’s collapse was inevitable; RR helped it along, but did not cause it.
> 
> Four, Correll, you do not set the standard for FDR by your silly “what ifs” unlinked to reality.
> 
> Five, Correll, you have to work with “what was possible,” not with very unlikely possibilities.
> 
> Six, Correll, you have offered nothing of work, nothing worthy of extra consideration.
> 
> Seven, FDR is rated continually among the three greatest presidents because of “what was” and what he did in relation to his world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "what if" is much, much worse if you consider  the what if FDR held back lend lease and the Nazis ultimately won
> 
> That "what if" is much more likely
Click to expand...


Funny. You're playing what if games. Is it silly when you do it, or just when I do it?


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank, Correll, and PoliticalChic would have been quite satisfied with American non-involvement and a Nazi victory.
> 
> And when the Germans V-3 and V-4 rockets were tipped with nuclear bombs, the devil's due would be presented to the USA.




Wait. You're playing silly what if games. 

I thought you were against such silly games?

MMMMM?!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Snap goes the trap.  Correll just a


Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank, Correll, and PoliticalChic would have been quite satisfied with American non-involvement and a Nazi victory.  And when the Germans V-3 and V-4 rockets were tipped with nuclear bombs, the devil's due would be presented to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. You're playing silly what if games.  I thought you were against such silly games?  MMMMM?!
Click to expand...

Snap goes the trap on your logic.  Does it hurt?  You just admitted by comparison that you were playing silly games.  Your admission of defeat is noted and accepted.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> *Correll *continues to play "what if", which is meaningless.
> 
> And, *Frank*, never answered, "what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army? When? May? There were no bombs. July? One bomb was tested to make sure it worked. August? The two bombs we had were used.  We had no more bombs until December."
> 
> Reagan was a supporter of FDR and a union guy for a long time.  Reagan ballooned our deficit with the government credit card.
> 
> Your attempts,  Correll and Frank, to revise American history will always fail because of those who know what you are trying.  The public and higher education students show now interest in learning your nonsense.



Your love of Stalin is noted.

Instead of using 2 bombs on Japan, it would have been wise to hold one back to encourage your Hero, Uncle Joe to get back to the Barbarossa starting line


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Snap goes the trap.  Correll just a
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank, Correll, and PoliticalChic would have been quite satisfied with American non-involvement and a Nazi victory.  And when the Germans V-3 and V-4 rockets were tipped with nuclear bombs, the devil's due would be presented to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. You're playing silly what if games.  I thought you were against such silly games?  MMMMM?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snap goes the trap on your logic.  Does it hurt?  You just admitted by comparison that you were playing silly games.  Your admission of defeat is noted and accepted.
Click to expand...


Now you're just being a jerk.

I was obviously pointing out YOU not living up to YOUR standards.


----------



## Correll

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Correll *continues to play "what if", which is meaningless.
> 
> And, *Frank*, never answered, "what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army? When? May? There were no bombs. July? One bomb was tested to make sure it worked. August? The two bombs we had were used.  We had no more bombs until December."
> 
> Reagan was a supporter of FDR and a union guy for a long time.  Reagan ballooned our deficit with the government credit card.
> 
> Your attempts,  Correll and Frank, to revise American history will always fail because of those who know what you are trying.  The public and higher education students show now interest in learning your nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your love of Stalin is noted.
> 
> Instead of using 2 bombs on Japan, it would have been wise to hold one back to encourage your Hero, Uncle Joe to get back to the Barbarossa starting line
Click to expand...


If the government had not put out all of that crap propaganda about how the Russians were our friends and had demanded that Stalin publicly agreed to return to pre-war borders, it would have been possible to credibly threaten such actions.

Or even to NOT threaten it, and just have it be know.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank, Correll, and PoliticalChic would have been quite satisfied with American non-involvement and a Nazi victory.
> 
> And when the Germans V-3 and V-4 rockets were tipped with nuclear bombs, the devil's due would be presented to the USA.



Jake, tell the nurse you only pretended to take your morning meds


----------



## Dot Com

57Frank is being hyperbolic again. Must be a day of the week that ends in "day"


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Correll *gets tripped up in his nonsense.

*Frank *forgot that Hitler had surrendered two months earlier when we had NO a-bombs, and we used the second bomb on Japan when no surrender message came after the FIRST bomb.  There was no way we could have an A bomb to play until December 1945, almost seven months after Germany's surrender.

You two birds would have played the use of the bombs exactly as did FDR and his advisers.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> *Correll *gets tripped up in his nonsense.
> 
> *Frank *forgot that Hitler had surrendered two months earlier when we had NO a-bombs, and we used the second bomb on Japan when no surrender message came after the FIRST bomb.  There was no way we could have an A bomb to play until December 1945, almost seven months after Germany's surrender.
> 
> You two birds would have played the use of the bombs exactly as did FDR and his advisers.



Why do you think FDR got Stalin to promise in writing to hold Free Elections in soviet occupied Europe?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Why do you think,Correll?

Share, please.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Why do you think,Correll?
> 
> Share, please.




I don't know.

But, it is very odd.

Why do you think he did it?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Why do you think,Correll?

Share, please.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Why do you think,Correll?
> 
> Share, please.



I'm asking you, you are so confident in knowing things about the time frame, so I'm asking you.


I have already stated that I don't know.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Then, instead of acting like a liberal and having others take care of you, research it fully.

For Pete's sake, take responsibility for your learning.


----------



## regent

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Correll *continues to play "what if", which is meaningless.
> 
> And, *Frank*, never answered, "what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army? When? May? There were no bombs. July? One bomb was tested to make sure it worked. August? The two bombs we had were used.  We had no more bombs until December."
> 
> Reagan was a supporter of FDR and a union guy for a long time.  Reagan ballooned our deficit with the government credit card.
> 
> Your attempts,  Correll and Frank, to revise American history will always fail because of those who know what you are trying.  The public and higher education students show now interest in learning your nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to rank FDR as a great president, one has to consider What Ifs.
> 
> Lord knows you libs like to do that when you claim that the SU would have collapsed even IF Reagan was not President.
Click to expand...

Absolutely, if Reagan had not managed to get Gorby into office the Cold War would still be going on.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Then, instead of acting like a liberal and having others take care of you, research it fully.
> 
> For Pete's sake, take responsibility for your learning.




I'm asking your opinion, Mr Confident.


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Correll *continues to play "what if", which is meaningless.
> 
> And, *Frank*, never answered, "what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army? When? May? There were no bombs. July? One bomb was tested to make sure it worked. August? The two bombs we had were used.  We had no more bombs until December."
> 
> Reagan was a supporter of FDR and a union guy for a long time.  Reagan ballooned our deficit with the government credit card.
> 
> Your attempts,  Correll and Frank, to revise American history will always fail because of those who know what you are trying.  The public and higher education students show now interest in learning your nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to rank FDR as a great president, one has to consider What Ifs.
> 
> Lord knows you libs like to do that when you claim that the SU would have collapsed even IF Reagan was not President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, if Reagan had not managed to get Gorby into office the Cold War would still be going on.
Click to expand...


Gorby was responding to a situation that Reagan created.


----------



## regent

Correll said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Correll *continues to play "what if", which is meaningless.
> 
> And, *Frank*, never answered, "what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army? When? May? There were no bombs. July? One bomb was tested to make sure it worked. August? The two bombs we had were used.  We had no more bombs until December."
> 
> Reagan was a supporter of FDR and a union guy for a long time.  Reagan ballooned our deficit with the government credit card.
> 
> Your attempts,  Correll and Frank, to revise American history will always fail because of those who know what you are trying.  The public and higher education students show now interest in learning your nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to rank FDR as a great president, one has to consider What Ifs.
> 
> Lord knows you libs like to do that when you claim that the SU would have collapsed even IF Reagan was not President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, if Reagan had not managed to get Gorby into office the Cold War would still be going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorby was responding to a situation that Reagan created.
Click to expand...

Would that situation have caused Stalin to drop the cold war?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll, have you done your research?  Show me what you have learned, and I will respond fairly.  Your research topic is "Why do you think FDR got Stalin to promise in writing to hold Free Elections in soviet occupied Europe?"


----------



## Statistikhengst

JakeStarkey said:


> Then, instead of acting like a liberal and having others take care of you, research it fully.
> 
> For Pete's sake, take responsibility for your learning.




Only, Liberals DO research and they are not assholian idiots like our newest resident racist shitbag, Correll.


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Correll *continues to play "what if", which is meaningless.
> 
> And, *Frank*, never answered, "what nuke for the 3rd Shock Army? When? May? There were no bombs. July? One bomb was tested to make sure it worked. August? The two bombs we had were used.  We had no more bombs until December."
> 
> Reagan was a supporter of FDR and a union guy for a long time.  Reagan ballooned our deficit with the government credit card.
> 
> Your attempts,  Correll and Frank, to revise American history will always fail because of those who know what you are trying.  The public and higher education students show now interest in learning your nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to rank FDR as a great president, one has to consider What Ifs.
> 
> Lord knows you libs like to do that when you claim that the SU would have collapsed even IF Reagan was not President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, if Reagan had not managed to get Gorby into office the Cold War would still be going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorby was responding to a situation that Reagan created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that situation have caused Stalin to drop the cold war?
Click to expand...


That's a weird question.

A lot changed between the two times.

Looking at WWII and asking if a hardline anti-communist was in charge, and asking what he would do...


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll, have you done your research?  Show me what you have learned, and I will respond fairly.  Your research topic is "Why do you think FDR got Stalin to promise in writing to hold Free Elections in soviet occupied Europe?"



"My research"?

You've been very confident in putting forth your opinions up until now. Why the sudden hesitation?


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, instead of acting like a liberal and having others take care of you, research it fully.
> 
> For Pete's sake, take responsibility for your learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only, Liberals DO research and they are not assholian idiots like our newest resident racist shitbag, Correll.
Click to expand...


SO, did I miss where you posted your "research" supporting your claim that large numbers of the Wehrmacht High Command were tried for war crimes?

If so please post it again.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You have offered nothing to the conversation, so I am giving you a chance to step up. If you can't do it and contribute to the conversation, that's OK.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> You have offered nothing to the conversation, so I am giving you a chance to step up. If you can't do it and contribute to the conversation, that's OK.




Don't be silly.

Why are you afraid to offer your opinion now?

I find it hard to believe that FDR was stupid enough to believe that Stalin would actually keep his promise to hold Free Elections.

Do you agree that he had to know that Stalin was lying?


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are the one, Correll, who has proved unwilling to interact as an equal with the other posters here.

We have answered, fully and completely and correctly, your questions.

Yet you will not do the same for us.

That means you know we are right, and we take and accept your submission accordingly.

Or you can answer the question.  If you don't, you submit by the doctrine of silent affirmation.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> You are the one, Correll, who has proved unwilling to interact as an equal with the other posters here.
> 
> We have answered, fully and completely and correctly, your questions.
> 
> Yet you will not do the same for us.
> 
> That means you know we are right, and we take and accept your submission accordingly.
> 
> Or you can answer the question.  If you don't, you submit by the doctrine of silent affirmation.




Err, that's nonsense.

I have asked you your opinion and you have refused to give it.

I have given mine. Repeatedly. 

Stating things that aren't true, doesn't make them true,no matter how forcefully or often you do it, Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Now Correll is being a Creepy Guy.  He states things that are not true and thus he can't make them true.  His questions have been answered.  His comments, when wrong, have been exploded.  Now by the doctrine of silent affirmation he loses the argument.

Now answer the question, Creepy Guy: do you think Stalin was lying?  If so, why? What did Stalin intend to achieve if he were lying.  Answer or continue being a Creepy Guy.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Now Correll is being a Creepy Guy.  He states things that are not true and thus he can't make them true.  His questions have been answered.  His comments, when wrong, have been exploded.  Now by the doctrine of silent affirmation he loses the argument.
> 
> Now answer the question, Creepy Guy: do you think Stalin was lying?  If so, why? What did Stalin intend to achieve if he were lying.  Answer or continue being a Creepy Guy.



No, I am not being "creepy", I am not stating things that are not true.

You are the one doing that.

My questions have NOT been answered.

What do I think Stalin intended to achieve? Obviously he wanted Lend Lease to continue, he wanted a second front, so he lied to FDR so that he would get it.

The question I have asked you, which you have refused to answer, was if you think FDR believed Stalin.

WIll you answer it now, or continue to dodge and lie?


----------



## JakeStarkey

*JakeStarkey:  *Now Correll is being a Creepy Guy.  He states things that are not true and thus he can't make them true.  His questions have been answered.  His comments, when wrong, have been exploded.  Now by the doctrine of silent affirmation he loses the argument.

Now answer the question, Creepy Guy: do you think Stalin was lying?  If so, why? What did Stalin intend to achieve if he were lying.  Answer or continue being a Creepy Guy.

*Correll:  *No, I am not being "creepy", I am not stating things that are not true.  You are the one doing that.  My questions have NOT been answered.  What do I think Stalin intended to achieve? Obviously he wanted Lend Lease to continue, he wanted a second front, so he lied to FDR so that he would get it.  The question I have asked you, which you have refused to answer, was if you think FDR believed Stalin.  WIll you answer it now, or continue to dodge and lie?

*JakeStarkey: *Yes, you were being a Creepy Guy, being smarmy in response instead of thanking us for exposing your continuing silliness about the Western Front and the use of the A bombs.  Correll, the well-educated folks on this Board will not permit creepiness from the Far Right, the Far Left, or the Libertarians.  Ever.

Did Stalin lie to FDR?  You imply he did, and I think I agree with you.

So tell us why you think Stalin lied to FDR next.

And if you are using ABOUT THE IHR you are falling for a revisionist con.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Correll is being a Creepy Guy.  He states things that are not true and thus he can't make them true.  His questions have been answered.  His comments, when wrong, have been exploded.  Now by the doctrine of silent affirmation he loses the argument.
> 
> Now answer the question, Creepy Guy: do you think Stalin was lying?  If so, why? What did Stalin intend to achieve if he were lying.  Answer or continue being a Creepy Guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not being "creepy", I am not stating things that are not true.
> 
> You are the one doing that.
> 
> My questions have NOT been answered.
> 
> What do I think Stalin intended to achieve? Obviously he wanted Lend Lease to continue, he wanted a second front, so he lied to FDR so that he would get it.
> 
> The question I have asked you, which you have refused to answer, was if you think FDR believed Stalin.
> 
> WIll you answer it now, or continue to dodge and lie?
Click to expand...


Starkey gets very defensive about his Uncle Joe. He even believes Eastern Europe held free elections during the glory days of Jake's beloved USSR


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> *JakeStarkey:  *Now Correll is being a Creepy Guy.  He states things that are not true and thus he can't make them true.  His questions have been answered.  His comments, when wrong, have been exploded.  Now by the doctrine of silent affirmation he loses the argument.
> 
> Now answer the question, Creepy Guy: do you think Stalin was lying?  If so, why? What did Stalin intend to achieve if he were lying.  Answer or continue being a Creepy Guy.
> 
> *Correll:  *No, I am not being "creepy", I am not stating things that are not true.  You are the one doing that.  My questions have NOT been answered.  What do I think Stalin intended to achieve? Obviously he wanted Lend Lease to continue, he wanted a second front, so he lied to FDR so that he would get it.  The question I have asked you, which you have refused to answer, was if you think FDR believed Stalin.  WIll you answer it now, or continue to dodge and lie?
> 
> *JakeStarkey: *Yes, you were being a Creepy Guy, being smarmy in response instead of thanking us for exposing your continuing silliness about the Western Front and the use of the A bombs.  Correll, the well-educated folks on this Board will not permit creepiness from the Far Right, the Far Left, or the Libertarians.  Ever.
> 
> Did Stalin lie to FDR?  You imply he did, and I think I agree with you.
> 
> So tell us why you think Stalin lied to FDR next.
> 
> And if you are using ABOUT THE IHR you are falling for a revisionist con.




I have no idea what you are talking about with IHR. Your odd claim of "creepyness" on my part, based on behavior that is actually the way you have been behaving has nothing to do with the topic or anything regarding me. It seems, at best to be a stupid distraction, and a boring one at that.


You "think Stalin lied"?


Are you serious?

Are you really not confused about whether the nations occupied by the Soviets during the Cold War had or did NOT have free elections?


----------



## Correll

CrusaderFrank said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Correll is being a Creepy Guy.  He states things that are not true and thus he can't make them true.  His questions have been answered.  His comments, when wrong, have been exploded.  Now by the doctrine of silent affirmation he loses the argument.
> 
> Now answer the question, Creepy Guy: do you think Stalin was lying?  If so, why? What did Stalin intend to achieve if he were lying.  Answer or continue being a Creepy Guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not being "creepy", I am not stating things that are not true.
> 
> You are the one doing that.
> 
> My questions have NOT been answered.
> 
> What do I think Stalin intended to achieve? Obviously he wanted Lend Lease to continue, he wanted a second front, so he lied to FDR so that he would get it.
> 
> The question I have asked you, which you have refused to answer, was if you think FDR believed Stalin.
> 
> WIll you answer it now, or continue to dodge and lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starkey gets very defensive about his Uncle Joe. He even believes Eastern Europe held free elections during the glory days of Jake's beloved USSR
Click to expand...



Really? Is that what his bizarre dodging has been about?

Good Lord.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Frank is sounding Stupid Guy. But he is not a Creepy Guy like Correll, who had his questions answered, but won't answer when asked.

Why, Correll, do you think Stalin lied?


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Frank is sounding Stupid Guy. But he is not a Creepy Guy like Correll, who had his questions answered, but won't answer when asked.
> 
> Why, Correll, do you think Stalin lied?




Because the nations occupied by the Soviet Union did not have free elections as Stalin promised.

And shove your weird insults up your ass, asshole.

You're the one acting strange and refusing to answer questions.

Which, if you are goofy or dishonest enough to claim that Stalin held free elections in Eastern Europe, now makes sense.

You would likely have learned that stating that clearly gets you dismissed as a fool or a liar.


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Which, if you are goofy or dishonest enough to claim that Stalin held free elections in Eastern Europe, now makes sense.  You would likely have learned that stating that clearly gets you dismissed as a fool or a liar."

Creepy Correll is having trouble being treated as he tried to treat others.  Only his words say that Stalin held free elections in Eastern Europe.  I challenge him to show where I have ever said any such thing.   

How creepy stupid are your words, Correll: we all knew Stalin did not and I never said he did.  Only your words do.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Correll said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Correll is being a Creepy Guy.  He states things that are not true and thus he can't make them true.  His questions have been answered.  His comments, when wrong, have been exploded.  Now by the doctrine of silent affirmation he loses the argument.
> 
> Now answer the question, Creepy Guy: do you think Stalin was lying?  If so, why? What did Stalin intend to achieve if he were lying.  Answer or continue being a Creepy Guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not being "creepy", I am not stating things that are not true.
> 
> You are the one doing that.
> 
> My questions have NOT been answered.
> 
> What do I think Stalin intended to achieve? Obviously he wanted Lend Lease to continue, he wanted a second front, so he lied to FDR so that he would get it.
> 
> The question I have asked you, which you have refused to answer, was if you think FDR believed Stalin.
> 
> WIll you answer it now, or continue to dodge and lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starkey gets very defensive about his Uncle Joe. He even believes Eastern Europe held free elections during the glory days of Jake's beloved USSR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Is that what his bizarre dodging has been about?
> 
> Good Lord.
Click to expand...


Yes. Check Jake's threads. Not only does he never has a bad thing thing to say about any Progressive including Mao, Stalin and Obama, he's usually a first responder to any post critical of his Progressive Heroes, calling you a "reactionary" for not accepting the goodness of Progressive ideology.

Look at his defense of his Uncle Joe, who was one of history's most prolific mass murderers *BEFORE *FDR became his sock puppet


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank said:


> Not only does he never has a bad thing thing to say about any Progressive including Mao, Stalin and Obama, he's usually a first responder to any post critical of his Progressive Heroes, calling you a "reactionary" for not accepting the goodness of Progressive ideology.
> 
> Look at his defense of his Uncle Joe, who was one of history's most prolific mass murderers *BEFORE *FDR became his sock puppet


Frank means that condemning McCarthy means support for Stalin.  Yes, Frank is a reactionary, believing all of the John Birch Society nonsense then and now.  Both major parties are Progressive in methodology, which Frank admits, so he is biting his own dick.   ProgressiveFrank.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> "Which, if you are goofy or dishonest enough to claim that Stalin held free elections in Eastern Europe, now makes sense.  You would likely have learned that stating that clearly gets you dismissed as a fool or a liar."
> 
> Creepy Correll is having trouble being treated as he tried to treat others.  Only his words say that Stalin held free elections in Eastern Europe.  I challenge him to show where I have ever said any such thing.
> 
> How creepy stupid are your words, Correll: we all knew Stalin did not and I never said he did.  Only your words do.







Yalta Conference - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


"The Big Three further agreed that democracies would be established, all liberated European and former Axis satellite countries would hold free elections and that order would be restored.[8] In that regard, they promised to rebuild occupied countries by processes that will allow them "to create democratic institutions of their own choice. This is a principle of the Atlantic Charter – the right of all peoples to choose the form of government under which they will live".[8] The resulting report stated that the three would assist occupied countries to form interim government that "pledged to the earliest possible establishment through free elections of the Governments responsive to the will of the people" and to "facilitate where necessary the holding of such elections."[8]"



I did not claim that Stain held free elections. WTF is wrong with you?

I said he lied. 

You asked why I thought that. 

What  are you trying to prove?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll, you said that I said they were held.  Those are your words.

That's a lie.

Do you have trouble reading.  Or are you lying?  Show exactly, Creepy, where I said Stalin held free elections.  Link to it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does he never has a bad thing thing to say about any Progressive including Mao, Stalin and Obama, he's usually a first responder to any post critical of his Progressive Heroes, calling you a "reactionary" for not accepting the goodness of Progressive ideology.
> 
> Look at his defense of his Uncle Joe, who was one of history's most prolific mass murderers *BEFORE *FDR became his sock puppet
> 
> 
> 
> Frank means that condemning McCarthy means support for Stalin.  Yes, Frank is a reactionary, believing all of the John Birch Society nonsense then and now.  Both major parties are Progressive in methodology, which Frank admits, so he is biting his own dick.   ProgressiveFrank.
Click to expand...


see what I mean?


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does he never has a bad thing thing to say about any Progressive including Mao, Stalin and Obama, he's usually a first responder to any post critical of his Progressive Heroes, calling you a "reactionary" for not accepting the goodness of Progressive ideology.
> 
> Look at his defense of his Uncle Joe, who was one of history's most prolific mass murderers *BEFORE *FDR became his sock puppet
> 
> 
> 
> Frank means that condemning McCarthy means support for Stalin.  Yes, Frank is a reactionary, believing all of the John Birch Society nonsense then and now.  Both major parties are Progressive in methodology, which Frank admits, so he is biting his own dick.   ProgressiveFrank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see what I mean?
Click to expand...

Thank you for agreeing with me.  Yes, you worship McCarthy.  You believe JBS literature.  You know both parties are Progressive, and you want Big Government to make sure there is no Marriage Equality or any abortion.  Yes, you are a far right reactionary.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll, you said that I said they were held.  Those are your words.
> 
> That's a lie.
> 
> Do you have trouble reading.  Or are you lying?  Show exactly, Creepy, where I said Stalin held free elections.  Link to it.




Cut and paste where I said that, lying asshole.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, you said that I said they were held.  Those are your words.  That's a lie.Do you have trouble reading.  Or are you lying?  Show exactly, Creepy, where I said Stalin held free elections.  Link to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and paste where I said that, lying asshole.
Click to expand...

#553.  Here is your waffling: "Which, if you are goofy or dishonest enough to claim that Stalin held free elections in Eastern Europe, now makes sense."  Those are your words, son, not mine.  You are a Creepy American.  And a rather stupid one.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, you said that I said they were held.  Those are your words.  That's a lie.Do you have trouble reading.  Or are you lying?  Show exactly, Creepy, where I said Stalin held free elections.  Link to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and paste where I said that, lying asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #553.  Here is your waffling: "Which, if you are goofy or dishonest enough to claim that Stalin held free elections in Eastern Europe, now makes sense."  Those are your words, son, not mine.  You are a Creepy American.  And a rather stupid one.
Click to expand...




Do you understand the meaning of the world "if"?

DUmbass.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does he never has a bad thing thing to say about any Progressive including Mao, Stalin and Obama, he's usually a first responder to any post critical of his Progressive Heroes, calling you a "reactionary" for not accepting the goodness of Progressive ideology.
> 
> Look at his defense of his Uncle Joe, who was one of history's most prolific mass murderers *BEFORE *FDR became his sock puppet
> 
> 
> 
> Frank means that condemning McCarthy means support for Stalin.  Yes, Frank is a reactionary, believing all of the John Birch Society nonsense then and now.  Both major parties are Progressive in methodology, which Frank admits, so he is biting his own dick.   ProgressiveFrank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see what I mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for agreeing with me.  Yes, you worship McCarthy.  You believe JBS literature.  You know both parties are Progressive, and you want Big Government to make sure there is no Marriage Equality or any abortion.  Yes, you are a far right reactionary.
Click to expand...


McCarthy VASTLY UNDERSTATED the extent to which FDR and Truman Democrat White Houses were working for Stalin


----------



## JakeStarkey

I never made any such claim.  "SO, did I miss where you posted your "research" supporting your claim that large numbers of the Wehrmacht High Command were tried for war crimes?"

I never made any such claim. "Are you really not confused about whether the nations occupied by the Soviets during the Cold War had or did NOT have free elections?"

Your comments above, Creepy Corral, make it such fun to run you to the ground.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank said:


> McCarthy VASTLY UNDERSTATED the extent to which FDR and Truman Democrat White Houses were working for Stalin


So you far right reactionaries keep wrongly telling us.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, you said that I said they were held.  Those are your words.  That's a lie.Do you have trouble reading.  Or are you lying?  Show exactly, Creepy, where I said Stalin held free elections.  Link to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and paste where I said that, lying asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #553.  Here is your waffling: "Which, if you are goofy or dishonest enough to claim that Stalin held free elections in Eastern Europe, now makes sense."  Those are your words, son, not mine.  You are a Creepy American.  And a rather stupid one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand the meaning of the world "if"?  DUmbass.
Click to expand...

You don't, and every time you do it, I will boot it up your ass.  It is what it is.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> I never made any such claim.  "SO, did I miss where you posted your "research" supporting your claim that large numbers of the Wehrmacht High Command were tried for war crimes?"
> 
> I never made any such claim. "Are you really not confused about whether the nations occupied by the Soviets during the Cold War had or did NOT have free elections?"
> 
> Your comments above, Creepy Corral, make it such fun to run you to the ground.




I was asking Stats about the Wehrmacht High Command, dumbass.

As for my other questions, I asked those questions because your odd, and yes, creepy posts were so senseless that I could not figure out what the hell point you were trying to make.

Thus, I asked you for clarifications.

And did not get them.

Perhaps you should try to make whatever point(s) you are trying to make, clearly and concisely as you can.


----------



## Correll

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, you said that I said they were held.  Those are your words.  That's a lie.Do you have trouble reading.  Or are you lying?  Show exactly, Creepy, where I said Stalin held free elections.  Link to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and paste where I said that, lying asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #553.  Here is your waffling: "Which, if you are goofy or dishonest enough to claim that Stalin held free elections in Eastern Europe, now makes sense."  Those are your words, son, not mine.  You are a Creepy American.  And a rather stupid one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand the meaning of the world "if"?  DUmbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't, and every time you do it, I will boot it up your ass.  It is what it is.
Click to expand...


No. You clearly just showed that you don't know the meaning of the word.

Boot my ass?

Are you really so delusional that you think you are kicking ass here?

"It is what it is"? WTF are you even talking about?

Is english your second language?


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Normandy and the relatively weak German resistance once we landed?  Imagine ten times the resistance and the full German airforce opposing us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the stats of U.S. war production versus Germany’s? Now imagine all the production capacity not being diverted to Lend-Lease made available to produce even more, and add Britain’s shipments to that, then add the shipping capabilities that wouldn’t have been necessary , then add that available capacity to somewhere in the Med, and instead of one ‘Normandy’ add three or four more at  other locations, are just add it to the Normandy invasion, take your pick.
> 
> On the German side, you can subtract what was looted from the East, especially food and oil supplies, Germany would be facing a famine by ‘44 at the latest, and subtract the production  that utilized slave labor from captured Russian soldiers and other Slav states as well.
> 
> You could also add as a possibility Japan wouldn’t have been likely to have declared war if Germany had merely just invaded France and the Netherlands, which would have freed up even more resources for the U.S. and Britain; the Japanese declared war in no small part because of pressure from Hitler; without his successes in driving the Soviets back I would say it is was a safe bet they wouldn’t have succumbed to his pressure to attack the U.S. if Hitler had only France to point to as a measure of his worth as a war ally.
> 
> Re a later post asserting having the ‘entire German Air Force’? The U.S. produced some 300,000 aircraft, Britain somewhere near half that; Germany produced a tenth of that. Not much of a challenge to overcome. Multiply most other war production by about the same factor of superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our lend lease war production was going to those who were actually doing the fighting at the time......the Soviets
> Instead of a million Americans dying in the liberation of Europe, we had ten million soviets  dying for us
> Germany would have all the food and oil they need.  Remember, we withheld lend lease and Stalin lost
Click to expand...


I don't see a million dying; in both North Africa and from D-Day onward the Allies were very good at inflicting casualties on the German Army, much better than the Soviets were, while at the same time accumulating millions of POWs on top of the casualties inflicted, with a fraction of the forces the Soviets had, and with minimal losses, comparatively. Those stats are easy to find. With D-Day held off until better prepared, our casualties would have been higher, but not a 'million dead'. Germany declared war on us, not the other way around, and FDR committed right away to an unconditional surrender policy. Without the Soviets we would just have implemented different strategies.

As for the effects of Lend-Lease, here is Zhukov on that: * "Speaking about our readiness for war from the point of view of the economy and economics, one cannot be silent about such a factor as the subsequent help from the Allies. First of all, certainly, from the American side, because in that respect the English helped us minimally. In an analysis of all facets of the war, one must not leave this out of one's reckoning. We would have been in a serious condition without American gunpowder, and could not have turned out the quantity of ammunition which we needed. Without American `Studebekkers' [sic], we could have dragged our artillery nowhere. Yes, in general, to a considerable degree they provided our front transport. The output of special steel, necessary for the most diverse necessities of war, were also connected to a series of American deliveries." ...  "we entered war while still continuing to be a backward country in an industrial sense in comparison with Germany."
...
 "It is now said that the Allies never helped us . . . However, one cannot deny that the Americans gave us so much material, without which we could not have formed our reserves and could not have continued the war . . we had no explosives and powder. There was none to equip rifle bullets. The Americans actually came to our assistance with powder and explosives. And how much sheet steel did they give us? We really could not have quickly put right our production of tanks if the Americans had not helped with steel. And today it seems as though we had all this ourselves in abundance." *

Without Lend-Lease, the Soviets would never have been able to launch offensives, much less move on Germany at anything but a snail's pace. It would also have had to divert 1 to 2 million men form the armies to production, inferior production at that, not to mention the Germans had to almost completely strip the eastern front of aircraft and anti-aircraft units to attempt to interdict the Allied bombing raids, ceding almost total air superiority to the Soviets.


----------



## Picaro

Picaro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro, are you done gaming the situation I gave  you?
> 
> Then factor in the ME jet as a fighter in mass production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing your ignorance yet again.
> 
> Settle down, Jake. If you keep drooling and ranting, your nurse will have to strap you down and give you a shot yet again.
> 
> The Me 262 *was* in mass production, Jake; 1,400 were produced. Germany could only field about 300, of which only around 100 saw combat. Of course you don’t have a clue as to why that is. The key to being even a mediocre troll is to have at least some idea of what you’re talking about. Jake. Try reading  a book once in a while and see if that helps. It might up your game; only slightly in your case, but a little anyway. Better than nothing at all, as is the case now.
> 
> It couldn’t stay in the air long, and in so few numbers it wasn’t going to do any decisive damage against a typical bombing raid of 1,200 bombers with fighters.
> 
> Messerschmitt Me-262
> 
> The Messerschmitt ME 262
Click to expand...


Did Jake ever get around to responding to this, or did just carry on as he usually does, ignoring his spankings and running on and on for pages brayiing like a jackass and pronouncing himself a Player in the hopes somebody will pay attention to his trolling? I wasted time responding to his ignorant post here, more time than a Jake post warrants, but I can't find where he ever responded; it's obvious he was ashamed to respond, and is relying on pages and pages of posts to cover up his lack of a response.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I said the ME 262 if employed properly and early could have changed the air war over Europe.  The plane could have been mass produced by several thousand.  Hitler kept interfering.

So, if properly mass produced and properly employed as an interceptor, events would have changed.

Picaro is merely stubbornly refusing to admit his errors.  Nothing new.


----------

